# Alcpone's Official 3dMark Vantage Compilation



## jbunch07 (Apr 28, 2008)

You can find the new 3dMark Vantage compilation here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110050


*Alcpone's Official 3DMark Vantage Compilation*​*Post your scores with a 3DMark Vantage & CPU-z & GPU-z Screeshot All screenies should state which brand it is and the clocks...  If you want your score added to the list, place the words "Add This" to the title of your post!

Multiple cards/cpu's may be entered in each flavour of manufacturer! 

Intel = Blue / AMD = Green 
GPU/Memory/Shaders*

*
Top 10 Scores (Performance)*



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu|Link
fitseries3|
eVGA GTX295 SLI
|680/1148/1484|38408|
i7 920 @ 4323Mhz
|
Link

SystemViper|
eVGA GTX280 TriSLI
|674/1322/1451|34819|
i7 920 @ 4011Mhz
|
Link

giorgos th.|
Gigabyte GTX295 SLI
|690/1200/1487|34407|
i7 EXTREME 965 @ 4640Mhz
|
Link

dark2099|
eVGA GTX260 TriSLI
|740/1192/1525|33954|
i7 920 @ 4300Mhz
|
Link

fitseries3|
eVGA GTX260 TriSLI
|760/1133/1525|31086|
i7 920 @ 4200Mhz
|
Link

HeavyH20|
eVGA GTX260 triSLI
|735/1200/1510|31077|
QX9650 @ 4800.3Mhz
|
Link

fitseries3|
4870 X2 Xfire
 + 
eVGA GTX260 pysx
 |800/1000|29321|
i7 920 4042Mhz
|
Link

giorgos th.|
4870 X2 Xfire
|850/1000|27844|
i7 965 4525Mhz
|
Link

Binge|
Nvidia GTX280 SLI
|680/1166/1478|26440|
i7 920 @ 4200Mhz
|
Link

fitseries3|
4870 X2 Xfire + physx
|750/900|26307|
QX9650 @ 4311Mhz
|
Link


*Lowest 10 scores (Performance)*



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
JrRacinFan|
Visiontek 2600Pro
|600/405|584|
E1200 @ 2400Mhz

Crackerjack|
ATi 2900GT
|700/850|3068|
Phenom 9850 @ 2500Mhz

flashstar|
ATi 2900XT
|743/828|3157|
X2 3800+ @ 2500Mhz

sfp1987|
ATi 2900GT
|776/1116|3202|
Phenom 9850 @ 3308Mhz 

Crackerjack|
ATi 2900GT
|800/1100|3416|
X2 5000+ @ 3125Mhz

ShogoXT|
ATi 2900XT
|743/1000|3463|
E6600 @ 2700Mhz

Edito|
Nvidia 8800GTS(G80)
| 513/792/1188|3716|
E6750 @ 3000Mhz 

Wiak|
Club3D HD3870
|777/1126|4009|
Phenom 9850 @ 2500Mhz

Candle_86|
HD3870
|769/1125|4010|
X2 4200 @ 2500Mhz

JrRacinFan|
HIS 3870
| 850/1197|4349|
E1200 @ 2959Mhz

*ATi Scores - Single Card Setup's (Performance) *



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
mav2000|Saphire 4850|700/1200|6582|Athlon 64 X2 6000+ @ 3300Mhz
DRDNA|ATi 4870 X2|750/900|16842|i7 920 @ 2449Mhz
lucasweir|ASUS 4850|730/1100|8389|Phenom 9950 @ 3318.5Mhz
Chicken Patty|Visiontek 4870|810/1100|11000|i7 920 @ 4189.5Mhz
groothof22|Saphire 4870|800/1000|8622|E8500 @ 3603Mhz
JrRacinFan|HIS 3870|850/1233|5170|E5200 @ 3901Mhz
ShadowFold|4850|690/1025|7553|Phenom 9750 @ 2820Mhz
DarkEgo|HIS 4850|650/1050|7036|e7200 @ 3800Mhz
fitseries3|4870 X2 |750/900|16317|QX9650 @ 4500Mhz
silkstone|Gigabyte 4850|740/1163|7338|E2180 @ 3400Mhz
mlee49|Visiontek 3870 X2|877/954|8413|E8200 @ 3600Mhz
Ninkobwi|GeCube 4870|790/1100|8900|E8400 @ 4050Mhz
giorgos th.|ASUS 4870 X2|850/900|18526|i7 Extreme 985 @ 4500
fitseries3|4870 X2 |750/900|16683|i7 920 3387Mhz
dipsta|4870 X2|750/900|15847|QX9650 @ 4380Mhz
dipsta|4870 X2|750/900|13948|Q9700 @ 3370Mhz
jbunch07|4870 X2|780/950|11447|Phenom 9850 @ 2900Mhz
dark2099|Visiontek 4870|870/1200|11403|Q9550 @ 4301Mhz 
dark2099|Visiontek 4870|875/1200|11755|i7 920 @ 3500Mhz 
dark2099|Visiontek 4850|625/993|7984|i7 920 @ 3500Mhz 
dark2099|Visiontek 4870|885/1175|11482|Q9650 @ 4104.6Mhz 
dark2099|Visiontek 4870|870/1170|10323|Q9550 @ 2832Mhz 
HD4870|HD 4870|835/1160|10122|Q6600 @ 3700Mhz
dark2099|Visiontek 4870|870/1170|9931|E8400 @ 4500Mhz 
Oli Ramsay|Saphire 4870|885/1150|9690|E8400 @ 4300Mhz
2DividedbyZero|HD4870|950/1000|9678|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz
wolf|HD4870|850/1100|9547|Q6600 @ 3591Mhz
Dos101|HD4870|865/1160|9445|E8400 @ 4248Mhz
GREASEMONKEY|HD4870|780/1050|9400|Phenom 9850 @ 3150Mhz
Oli Ramsay|HD4870|880/1100|9256|E6600 @ 3400Mhz
AthlonX2|HD4870|790/1005|9009|Phenom 9850 @ 2800Mhz
AphexDreamer|ATi HD3870 X2|918/1024|9223|Phenom 9850 @ 3131Mhz
Boneface|Diamond HD4870|850/1100|8691|E8400 @ 3825Mhz
AphexDreamer|ATi HD3870 X2|931/1053|8507|Phenom 9850 @ 2808Mhz
groothof22|Saphire 4870|750/900|8049|E8500 @ 3328Mhz
bas3onac1d|ATi 4850|700/1175|8328|Q6600 @ 3290.3Mhz
Oli Ramsay|ATi 4870|830/1100|8319|E6600 @ 3400Mhz
fitseies3|ATi HD3870 X2|830/900|8067|Q6700 @ 3600Mhz
erocker|ATi HD4870|700/1060|7949|Q6600 @ 3400Mhz
warup89|ATi HD3870 X2|823/900|7815|Q6700 @ 3627Mhz
Jmatt110|Gainward HD4870|845/1090|7655|X2 6000 @ 3396Mhz
Boneface|Diamond HD4870|790/1100|7384|E8400 @ 3825Mhz
mrw1986|ATi HD3870 X2|877/954|7314|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz
Wile E|HD 2900 XT|900/900|5156|QX9650 @ 4400Mhz
nINJAkECIL|HD4870|750/900|7311|E6300 @ 3400Mhz
DanishDevil|Sapphire HD3870 X2|823/900|7237|E8500 @ 4515Mhz
adrianx|Asus HD3870 X2|843/945|7215|Phenom 9850 @ 2500Mhz
VulkanBros|ATi HD3870 X2|843/954|7151|Phenom 9850 @ 2904Mhz
Shadowfold|ATi 4850|720/1000|7034|E7200 @ 4000Mhz
Serenity|Saphire 4870|780/935|9776|Q9550 @ 3003Mhz
lucasweir|Asus 4850|700/1170|6664|Athlon X2 5600+ @ 3245Mhz
ShogoXT|ATi 4850|625/993|5795|E6600 @ 2900Mhz
P4-630|ATi HD3870|904/1152|5402|E7200 @ 3600Mhz
jpierce55|ATi 3870|877/1224|5344|E8200 @ 2928Mhz
magibeg|ATi HD3870|857/1251|5109|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz
erocker|ATi HD3870|850/1197|5050|Q6600 @ 3199Mhz
HTC|Sapphire HD3870|904/1251|4935|E6850 @ 3760Mhz
jbunch07|Asus HD3870|850/1224|4855|Phenom 9850 @ 2700Mhz
ghost101|ATi HD3850|810/1044|4703|E8400 @ 4050Mhz
dark2009|Visiontek HD4870|800/1100|4688|Pentium D  820 @ 2810Mhz
scope54|ATi HD3870|810/1251|4658|E6550 @ 3450Mhz
dark2099|Visiontek HD3870|891/1305|4626|E4600 @ 3192Mhz
dark2099|Visiontek HD3870|864/1296|4362|X2 5000 @ 3240Mhz
JrRacinFan|HIS 3870|850/1197|4349|E1200 @ 2959Mhz 
Candle_86|HD3870|769/1125|4010|X2 4200 @ 2500Mhz
Wiak|Club3D HD3870|777/1126|4009|Phenom 9850 @ 2500Mhz
ShogoXT|ATi 2900XT|743/1000|3463|E6600 @ 2700Mhz 
Crackerjack|ATi 2900GT|800/1100|3416|X2 5000 @ 3125Mhz
sfp1987|ATi 2900GT|776/1116|3202|Phenom 9850 @ 3308Mhz
flashstar|ATi 2900XT|743/828|3157|X2 3800 @ 2500Mhz
Crackerjack|ATi 2900GT|700/850|3068|Phenom 9850 @ 2500Mhz
JrRacinFan|Visiontek 2600Pro|600/405|584|E1200 @ 2400Mhz 


*ATi Scores - Multi-Card Setup's (Performance) *



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
groothof22|Saphire 4870 Xfire|750/900|10509|E8500 @ 3172.7Mhz
ShadowFold|ATi 4830 XFire|700/1004|7220|Athlon 7750BE @ 3000Mhz
computertechy|Saphire 4870 Xfire|750/900|14974|Phenom II 940 @ 3811Mhz
tzitzibp| Saphire 4870 Xfire|820/1060|16213|QX9650 @ 4000Mhz
ThatGuy16|4850 Xfire|625/1000/|10976|E8400 @ 4004Mhz
dark2099|2 4870 + 4850 trifire|750/900|18238|i7 920 @ 2771Mhz
Bytor|4870 Xfire|868/1137|14004|Phenom 9850 @ 3180Mhz
Bytor|4870 X2 + 4870 trifire|790/915|17349|E8600 @ 4750Mhz
fitseries3|4870 X2 Xfire |750/900|18961|i7 920 2980Mhz
fitseries3|4870 X2 Xfire + eVGA GTX260 pysx |800/100|29321|i7 920 4042Mhz
giorgos th.|4870 X2 Xfire|850/1000|27844|i7 965 4525Mhz
Binge|4870 X2|800/1000|14771|Q9550 @ 3400Mhz
tzitzibp|Saphire 3870 Xfire|877/1233|10642|QX9650 @ 4000Mhz
fitseries3|4870 X2 Xfire + physx|750/900|26307|QX9650 @ 4311Mhz
fitseries3|4870 X2 Xfire|750/900|21509|QX9650 @ 4341Mhz
fitseries3|4870 X2 Xfire + physx|750/900|24731|Q6600 @ 4014Mhz
r1rhyder|ATi 4870 X2 Xfire|750/900|24512|QX9650 @ 4950Mhz
CyberDruid|ATi 4870 X2 Xfire|780/900|21100|QX9650 @ 4270Mhz
fitseries3|4870 X2 + 4850 + physx|750/900|20496|Q6600 @ 3978Mhz
T_ski|ATi 4870 X2 Xfire|750/900|20240|QX9650 @ 4000Mhz 
fitseries3|4870X2 + 4870 Trifire|750/900|19630|QX9650 @ 4500Mhz
fitseries3|4870 X2 + 4850 + physx|750/900|19545|E8600 @ 4500Mhz
deagle|ATi 4870 Xfire|1050/900|17504|QX9650 @ 4570Mhz
fitseries3|4870X2 Xfire|750/900|17283|E8600 @ 4500Mhz
dark2099|Visiontek 4870 Xfire|870/1200|18287|i7 @ 3500Mhz 
dark2099|Visiontek 4870 + 2 4850s trifire|870/1200|17255|Q9550 @ 4250Mhz 
bobseptic|4870 Xfire|815/925|16315|QX9650 @ 4010Mhz
fitseries3|Visiontek 4870 Xfire|790/1100|15896|QX950 @ 4473Mhz
T_ski|HIS HD3870 X2 Xfire|825/901|15089|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz 
dark2099|Visiontek 4870 + 2 4850s trifire|790/1100|14503|E8400 @ 4725Mhz
dark2099|Visiontek HD4850 trifire|700/1148|14303|E8400 @ 4725Mhz
fitseries3|Visiontek 2x4870/4850|790/1018|13913|E8500 @ 4549Mhz
tzitzibp|Sapphire 3870 Xfire|850/1215|8948|E8400 @ 3600Ghz
dark2099|Visiontek 4870 + 2 4850s trifire|870/1200|13285|Q9550 @ 2833Mhz  
Psychoholic|ATi HD3870 X2 Xfire|864/954|12349|X9650 @ 4007Mhz
dark2099|Visiontek 4850 Xfire|700/1152|12021|E8500 @ 4180Mhz
erocker|ATi HD4870/4850|750/900|11736|Q6600 @ 34000Mhz
warup89|ATi HD3870 X2 trifire|823/900|11658|Q6700 @ 3659Mhz
dark2099|HD4850 xfire|690/1188|11340|E8400 @ 4005Mhz
Bytor|Visiontek HD3870X2 + 3870 trifire|837/1350|12035|Phenom 9850 @ 3149Mhz
Bytor|4870 Xfire|790/1100|1450|E8500 @ 4466Mhz
Bytor|Visiontek HD3870 trifire|864/1359|11466|Phenom 9850 @ 3164Mhz
jbjtkbw|HD4870 xfire|750/900|10136|Phenom 9950 @ 106Mhz
TRIPTEX_MTL|HIS 4850 Xfire|700/1200|11996|E8400 @ 4054Mhz
OverclockedBoo|HD3870 trifire|823/1197|10050|Phenom 9850 @ 2700Mhz
fitseries3|Visiontek HD3870 X2 trifire|823/1100|9814|Q9450 @ 3599Mhz
ShogoXT|HD4850 Xfire|625/933|9352|E6600 @ 3303Mhz
ShogoXT|HD4850 Xfire|625/933|9012|E6600 @ 3195Mhz
Dr.Spankenstein|HIS HD3870 Xfire|1012/1242|8941|E8500 @ 4464.9Mhz
OverclockedBoo|Saphire 3870|837/1251|8401|Phenom 9850 @ 2700Mhz
dark2099|Visiontek HD3870 Xfire|891/1305|7460|E7200 @ 4230Mhz
dark2099|Visiontek HD4850 Xfire|690/1108|7372|E8500 @ 4499Mhz
dark2099|Visiontek HD3870 Xfire|891/1305|6741|E4600 @ 3400Mhz
dark2099|Visiontek HD3870 Xfire|891/1305|6541|X2 5000 @ 3240Mhz
dark2099|Visiontek HD3870 Xfire|891/1305|6415|E4600 @ 3249Mhz
kinicker|GeCube HD3870 Xfire|777/1126|5791|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3405Mhz


*nVidia Scores - Single Card Setup's (Performance) *



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Psychoholic|XFX GTX 285|710/1400/1617|16118|i7 920 @ 3885Mhz
JrRacinFan|MSI 8800GTS(G92)|770/1075/1925|8220|E5200 @ 3500Mhz
renozi|PNY 9800 GX2|750/1050/1875|14645|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz
dark2099|eVGA GTX 260|626/1053/1350|12181|i7 920 @ 4036Mhz
Asylum|XFX GTX 285|695/12991596|15171|E8600 @ 4200Mhz
gerrynico |XFX GTX 285|680/1350/1531|16008|Q6600 @ 3005Mhz
Cold Storm|eVGA GTX 280|756/1377/1512|15885|Q6700 @ 3500Mhz
Black Panther|Nvidia 8800GT|700/1000/1736|6199|E8400 @ 4000Mhz
SystemViper|eVGA GTX 280|711/1414/1546|16114|i7 920 @ 4010Mhz
SystemViper|eVGA GTX 280|756/1414/1643|16614|Q9650 @ 4527Mhz
ShadowFold|eVGA GTX 280|666/1203/1448|14315|Phenom 9750 @ 2904Mhz
fitseries3|eVGA GTX 295|666/1133/1453/|25284|i7 920 @ 3873Mhz
giorgos th.|Nvidia GTX 295|700/1250/1500|24247|i7 EXTREME 965 @ 4660Mhz
Live OR Die|eVGA GTX 280|730/1250/1500|15569|i7 920 @ 3351Mhz
beesagtig|XFX 9800GTX|780/1130|1951|7886|e8400 @ 2000Mhz
p_o_s_pc|BFG 8800GT|732/1101/1897|6031|Athlon X2 4850e @ 3250Mhz
p_o_s_pc|BFG 8800GT|721/1129/1897|6019|Athlon X2 5000 @ 3164Mhz
OzzmanFloyd120|eVGA 9800GX2|725/1120/1812|14393|Phenom 9850 @ 3000Mhz
Polaris573|eVGA 8800GTS (G80)|660/920/1528|4680|E6550 @ 3363Mhz
DaMulta|Nvidia 8800GT|824/900/2105|7627|E6750 @ 3600Mhz
batmang|XFX GTX260|740/1261/1525|12941|Phenom 9600 @ 2400Mhz
sata_mata|eVGA GTX260|749/1160/1498|13487|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz
Binge|eVGA GTX260|710/1125/1531|12773|Q9550 @ 3400Mhz
Binge|eVGA GTX280|756/1368/1620|16756|i7 920 @ 4200Mhz
g30rg1e|XFX GTX280|775/1275/1550|12715|E8600 @ 4500Mhz
fitseries3|eVGA GTX260|666/1180/1436|12499|i7 920 @ 1603Mhz
fitseries3|eVGA GTX260|666/1200/1436|12553|QX9650 @ 4113Mhz
PuMA|Leadtek GTX260|700/1103/1403|11074|E6750 @ 3500Mhz
PP Mguire|XFX 9800GTX|840/1200/2100|8164|Athlon X2 5600+ @ 3289.6Mhz
Live OR Die|GTX280|750/1285/1540|14654|E8400 @ 3999Mhz
Cold Storm|eVGA 9800GX2|772/1050/1914|14455|Q6700 @ 3510Mhz
rampage|BFG GTX280|725/1325/1484|14248|E8600 @ 4249Mhz
johnspack|Palit GTX280|713/1248/1479|13918|A64 X2 5600 @ 3289Mhz
Kursah|GTX260|760/1280/1530|12012|Q6600 @ 3400Mhz
farlex85|eVGA 8800GTS(G92)|822/1146/2035|8842|E6750 @ 3709Mhz
Psychoholic|BFG 9800GTX|850/1230/2510|8335|Q6600 @ 3402Mhz
gamepagol|Gigabyte 8800GTS(G92)|800/1035/2000|8027|Q6600 @ 3005Mhz 
Wile E|Palit 8800GT|925/925/2312|7708|QX9650 @ 4400Mhz  
groothof22|Nvidia 9800GTX|800/1155/2000|8025|E7200 @ 2664Mhz
Laurijan|Inno3D 8800GT|755/1120/1800|7318|Q6600 @ 3809.9Mhz
thebeephaha|eVGA 8800ULTRA|700/1150/1700|7261|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz 
fitseries3|XFX 8800GTS(G92)|650/972/1625|7068|E8600 @ 5000Mhz
DOM|Palit 9600GSO|900/1150/2250|7321|X3350 @ 3600Mhz
groothaf22|Nvidia 9800GTX|675/1110/1688|7054|E7200 @ 2539Mhz
Wile E|Palit 8800GT|950/1053/2376|6740|QX9650 @ 4000Mhz  
orlandoudrea|Gigabyte 8800GTS(G92)|780/1050/1950|6620|Q9450 @ 3600Mhz 
Edito|Asus 8800GT|600/900/1500|6173|E6750 @ 3200Mhz
VulkanBros|XFX 8800GTX|615/943/1441|6169|Phenom 9850 @ 2650Mhz 
groothaf22|Nvida 8800GT|650/1000/1625|6131|E2160 @ 3000Mhz
farlex85|eVGA 8800GTS(G92)|802/1081/2060|6012|E6750 @ 3672Mhz
SirJangly|eVGA 8800GT|700/1000/750|5473|Phenom 9550 @ 2200Mhz
novacheck|eVGA 8800GT|700/975/1850|5408|E2140 @ 3200Mhz
Fahim|Nvidia 9800GTX|780/1950/2300|5298|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3000Mhz 
Fahim|Asus 8800GTX|620/920/1453|5177|A64 X2 6000+@ 3000Mhz 
kursah|Palit 9600GT|870/1100/2175|5160|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz 
evil bill|MSI 8800GT|704/1002/1760|4936|E8200 @ 3200Mhz
oli_ramsay|Inno3D 8800GT|660/975/1620|4806|E6700 @ 3400Mhz 
creatre|eVGA 9600GT|750/1097/1998|4740|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz 
pbmaster|Nvidia 8800GTS(G80)|651/902/1507|4549|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3299Mhz 
pbmaster|Nvidia 9800GTX+|800/1200/1975|8394|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3299Mhz 
OnBoard|Leadtek 8800GT|650/900/1625|4529|E4300 @ 3000Mhz 
Fahim|Nvidia 8800GTS(G80)|650/1000/1505|4522|A64 X2 6000+ @ 3000Mhz 
DanTheBanjoman|Asus 8800GTS(G80)|000/000/0000|4471|L5310 @ 2280Mhz 
Edito|Nvidia 8800GTS(G92)|650/972/1625|7148|E6750| @ 2666Mhz
Edito|Nvidia 8800GTS(G80)|513/792/1188|3716|E6750| @ 3000Mhz 


*nVidia Scores - Multi-Card Setup's (Performance)*



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
Cold Storm|eVGA GTX 280 SLI|702/1300/1458|23889|Q6700 @ 3800Mhz
Monster80|eVGA GTX280 SLI|740/1275/1512|23412|Q6600 @ 3498Mhz
gerrynico|XFX GTX 285 SLI|700/1300/1576|22058|Q6600 @ 2933Mhz
giorgos th.|Gigabyte GTX295 SLI|690/1200/1487|34407|i7 EXTREME 965 @ 4640Mhz
PP Mguire|XFX 9800GTX SLI|820/1100/2100|12788| Athlon X2 5600 @ 3232Mhz
SystemViper|eVGA GTX280 SLI|703/1305/1528|27656|i7 920 @ 4011Mhz
SystemViper|eVGA GTX280 TriSLI|674/1322/1451|34819|i7 920 @ 4011Mhz
dark2099|eVGA GTX260 TriSLI|740/1192/1525|33954|i7 920 @ 4300Mhz
fitseries3|eVGA GTX295 SLI|680/1148/1484|38408|i7 920 @ 4323Mhz
kid41212003|eVGA 8800GT SLI|760/1000/1900|12439|i7 920 @ 4000Mhz
Asylum|eVGA 8800GT SLI|701/998/1744|13349|E8400 @ 4050Mhz
fitseries3|eVGA GTX260 TriSLI|760/1133/1525|31086|i7 920 @ 4200Mhz
fitseries3|eVGA GTX260 SLI|666/1182/1436|22431|i7 920 @ 3600Mhz
Binge|Nvidia GTX280 SLI|680/1166/1478|26440|i7 920 @ 4200Mhz
Solaris17|eVGA 9800GX2 QuadSLI|742/1115/1840|22325|E7200 @ 4275Mhz
HeavyH20|eVGA GTX260 triSLI|735/1200/1510|31077|QX9650 @ 4800.3Mhz
HeavyH20|eVGA GTX260 triSLI|700/1100/1509|26173|QX6850 @ 4000Mhz
EnergyFX|GTX280 SLI|742/1330/1484|23278|E8500 @ 4025Mhz
phanbuey|GTX 260 SLI|775/1201/1566|22787|E8500 @ 4140Mhz
generallee5686|GTX260 SLI|740/1280/1575|20906|QX9450 @ 3600Mhz
phanbuey|GTX 260 SLI|726/1243/1462|20403|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz
DaMulta|PALit 9800 GTX Tri SLI|837/1225/2075|20460|QX9650 @ 4000Mhz
phanbuey|GTX 260 SLI|726/1225/1457|15810|Q6600 @ 3600Mhz
HeavyH20|8800GTX SLI|663/1031/1600|15715|QX6850 @ 4333Mhz
exodusprime1337|8800GTS(g90) SLI|785/1060/1920|13586|X2 5000 @ 3456Mhz
kid41212003|8800GT SLI|735/1000/1800|11991|Phenom 9750 @ 2700Mhz
Maxamp00|8800GT SLI|703/913/1783|11570|Phenom 9850 @ 2511Mhz
HisShadow|BFG 8800GT SLI|625/900/1566|10720|Phenom 9850 @ 2511Mhz
OzzmanFloyd120|XFX 9600GT SLI|765/1100/1912|10690|Phenom 9850 @ 3100Mhz
OzzmanFloyd120|XFX 9600GT SLI|775/1000/1937|7415|Phenom 9550 @ 2618.6Mhz 
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*
Top 10 Scores (Xtreme)*



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu|Link
HeavyH20|eVGA GTX260 triSLI|700/1200/1476|15099|QX9650 @ 4333Mhz|
Link

fitseries3|4870 X2 Xfire|750/900|12877|Q6600 @ 3834Mhz|
Link

DaMulta|PALit 9800 GTX Tri SLI|837/1225/2075|6953|QX9650 @ 4000Mhz
T_ski|ATi 4870 X2 Xfire|750/900|11431|QX9650 @ 3005Mhz|
Link

*ATi Scores - Single Card Setup's (Xtreme) *



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu

*ATi Scores - Multi-Card Setup's (Xtreme) *



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
fitseries3|4870 X2 Xfire|750/900|12877|Q6600 @ 3834Mhz
T_ski|ATi 4870 X2 Xfire|750/900|11431|QX9650 @ 3005Mhz

*nVidia Scores - Single Card Setup's (Xtreme) *



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu

*nVidia Scores - Multi-Card Setup's (Xtreme)*



Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
DaMulta|PALit 9800 GTX Tri SLI|837/1225/2075|6953|QX9650 @ 4000Mhz
HeavyH20|eVGA GTX260 triSLI|700/1200/1476|15099|QX9650 @ 4333Mhz


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 28, 2008)

buggy program, and completely failed after cpu test 1, umm, wow, i expected it to not be like that, is that because im in vista?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 28, 2008)

Failed to open results properly the first time.  Worked 2nd time, however you can only view your results online which is a bit wierd.  Anyway here's what I got with the specs in my profile (8800gt @ 675/1620/975):







Just noticed they got my CPU and it's speed wrong.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> buggy program, and completely failed after cpu test 1, umm, wow, i expected it to not be like that, is that because im in vista?



You can only run it in Vista .... 

I'll post mine in a moment.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 28, 2008)

oli_ramsay: How on earth did you get less points than me? Bad GPU drivers?

You get 800 more CPU score, 200 less GPU score and 45 points less 3DMarks


----------



## Megasty (Apr 28, 2008)

This buggy garbage doesn't even deserve the 3dmark name. Maybe I'll get some solid results after I see a screen that doesn't blink every 3rd of a second & crash before the physics test.


----------



## magibeg (Apr 28, 2008)

Well i'm downloading it now for what sounds like some sort of crashy death. Alright *thumbs up*


----------



## scope54 (Apr 28, 2008)

lol im trying to upload my scores..but orb is down atm 

god this program just sucks....like seriously being so dependent on the internet is bad


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2008)

The trial key page doesn't even want to load for me. I will try it later when traffic isn't so heavy.


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2008)

For those of you who would like to add to the newest 3dMark compilation you can do it here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58730  Post here as well please.


----------



## magibeg (Apr 28, 2008)

Yea i can't load the trial page so it looks like its GG for me already


----------



## scope54 (Apr 28, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOO i uploaded it to many times....I HATE YOU FUTUREMARK!!!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 28, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> oli_ramsay: How on earth did you get less points than me? Bad GPU drivers?
> 
> You get 800 more CPU score, 200 less GPU score and 45 points less 3DMarks



I think it could be the Xtreme G drivers I'm using.  But I can't get the 169.25 vista64 drivers to run stabley.  Which drivers are you using?

Edit:  I'm downloading the new Nvidia Beta Driver 175.12, which can be found here: http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=268741

If I can I'll do another run with these installed.


----------



## scope54 (Apr 28, 2008)

so i ran the test again with slightly higher clocks and probably would've gained about 200 points on the gpu front lol


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 28, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I think it could be the Xtreme G drivers I'm using.  But I can't get the 169.25 vista64 drivers to run stabley.  Which drivers are you using?



It's in the GPU-Z screenshot, if you look at the driver line, 174.70. 169.25's worked perfectly too, those were the ones I used before, but these are faster.

From the other thread I see that you are on 174.93. I'd try using unmodified versions of those, or try these. Then get another key to a different mail and upgrade the key. Don't know if it accepts another trial key, but have to try, when I get my new CPU tomorrow.


----------



## Fahim (Apr 28, 2008)

Leadtek GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB (513,1584) 174.93


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

ASUS 3870 @ 850/1224
Phenom 9850BE @ stock


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 29, 2008)

Something is wrong cause with my X2 I get a GPU score of 3349? I think my Vantage is messed up.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Something is wrong cause with my X2 I get a GPU score of 3349? I think my Vantage is messed up.



did you try the hotfix?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> did you try the hotfix?



Yeah, I uninstalled my old Drivers and reinstalled the Hotfix, for some reason ati did not install it right so I had to run it a second time. Now everything is installed, CCC and Drivers and my performance seems to be worse?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's my latest run. cpu make much less of a difference compared to 06.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah, I uninstalled my old Drivers and reinstalled the Hotfix, for some reason ati did not install it right so I had to run it a second time. Now everything is installed, CCC and Drivers and my performance seems to be worse?



hmm weird...i might try it one more time because my 3870 is scoring better than your X2 that cant be right...


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Here's my latest run. cpu make much less of a difference compared to 06.


[/QUOTE]

nice!
i need to hurry up and get my 3870 X2 and w/c so i can oc the phenom!


----------



## magibeg (Apr 29, 2008)

This is harsh


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

magibeg said:


> This is harsh



hey its better than my score but from what i understand this isn't as cpu depended as 3dmark 06 is...it looks like you need at least a cf or sli setup to score good...damn kingpin already has the highest score!


----------



## Blacklash (Apr 29, 2008)

I tried it with a single HD 3850 256Mb @ 760|2038 and the GPU score was 3696.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 29, 2008)

Here ya go.  As you'll notice I have my 6000 X2 @ 3.4Ghz since I wanted to play around with my new Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe.  I really like this MB.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok finaly, much better scores. It turns out my drivers were not installed correctly.






Wow I'm beating people with 4Ghz CPU?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 29, 2008)

Hmmm... I'll see if I can get Vista working on my Shuttle, if not it'll have t'wait until I've moved everything over to my VIA based mobo.

Interesting to see how my 3850 will handle it. I've managed to get some pretty freakin' sweet clocks out of it so far.


----------



## Blacklash (Apr 29, 2008)

CPU matters to a degree and this bench is much more weighted towards the GPU for the final score.


----------



## Grings (Apr 29, 2008)

Meh, i forgot to up my gpu clocks for this run, and now the bastard wont run again!, oh well, i'll get some more validation keys with my spam email accounts and give this and my 3870 a few runs (their site is too damn slow atm, it took 10 minutesafter clicking view online to actually see my score)





Oh, and so much for not running on server 2008 futuremark


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey you think you could like start listing the scores in the first post? Kinda like in the 3DMark06 thread? With rank?


----------



## francis511 (Apr 29, 2008)

I couldn`t get the frikkin` trial license to work properly. Clicked it 3 times to apply for one then tried reset password - "You already have a license" ! Arrrgghh !!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey you think you could like start listing the scores in the first post? Kinda like in the 3DMark06 thread? With rank?



yea i can do that...erockers got one going as well





i reinstalled the hotfix...seems to help


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

scores updated on post 1...
please let me know if something is not right!


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

Hellz Yeah I'm In Last Place


----------



## Fahim (Apr 29, 2008)

I finished my benchmarking with both 8800 GTS and HD 3870 in stock and overclocked mode...

Leadtek PX8800 GTS 640MB (513,1584) 174.93






Leadtek PX8800 GTS 640MB (650,2000) 174.93






ATI RADEON HD 3870 512MB (800,2340) 08.4






ATI RADEON HD 3870 512MB (800,2340) 08.4 Hotfix






ATI RADEON HD 3870 512MB (850,2400) 08.4 Hotfix







In stock speed, 8800 GTS is marginally slower than 3870, but with hotfix, 3870 is a better performer. But when overclocked, 8800 GTS is much faster than HD 3870. Maybe because I didn't overclock my HD 3870 further. I am gonna try ForceWare 175.12 and compare the stock results next.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

why is score so low Jack?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

Fahim said:


> I finished my benchmarking with both 8800 GTS and HD 3870 in stock and overclocked mode...
> 
> In stock speed, 8800 GTS is marginally slower than 3870, but with hotfix, 3870 is a better performer. But when overclocked, 8800 GTS is much faster than HD 3870. Maybe because I didn't overclock my HD 3870 further. I am gonna try ForceWare 175.12 and compare the stock results next.



i can only put up your highest score...nice results though


----------



## Fahim (Apr 29, 2008)

right jack,

why is the score so low? is it because the pci-e bus is @ 8x instead of 16x??? or maybe u r not using hotfix driver...


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

no guys i'm using the hotfix drivers. i can't figure it out either why it's so low. i'm doing some driver mods right now. i had to that in xp x64 too. still waiting for some better drivers on these cards. and oh yeah that's with only one card.


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 29, 2008)

.....wtf......


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

thebeephaha said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/home.action?resultId=22070&resultType=19
> 
> weak... 6942



please submit your score via screen shot along with cpu-z and gpu-z
thanks


----------



## ShogoXT (Apr 29, 2008)

Im sure i can OC the CPU some more if I switch the stock cooling for something else.

2900pro flashed to XT on stock (wont budge)
E6600 OCed to 2.7ghz

EDIT: not on the comp right now so cant get CPU-Z or GPU-Z


----------



## sfp1987 (Apr 29, 2008)

Damn gfx card is pulling my rig down the drain


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2008)

Not a very impressive score but none the least look at cpu score!
















This is a mild overclock considering what I can truly do.


----------



## Frogger (Apr 29, 2008)

@ stock on the Quad with the 1004 formula bios 
will reflash to Rampage 308 & oc the Q  & do another run to compare


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

Frogger said:


> @ stock on the Quad with the 1004 formula bios
> will reflash to Rampage 308 & oc the Q  & do another run to compare



What Test is that?...this is 3Dmark Vantage thread.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 29, 2008)

Count me in!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> What Test is that?...this is 3Dmark Vantage thread.



Yeah all the these scores should have a E, P, H or X before the scores. But i think everybody is doing Performance, so yeah.


----------



## Frogger (Apr 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> What Test is that?...this is 3Dmark Vantage thread.



My bad ran the pcmark instead of 3dmark [want me to del??]


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

Frogger said:


> My bad ran the pcmark instead of 3dmark [want me to del??]



 

I did that yesterday!!! But i caught before i finish


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh actually my top score was done with GPU at 900/1005. Sorry.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 29, 2008)

*Add This.*

Just getting warmed up...







BTW, cheers jbunch07 for taking this on!


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

*Add This*

This one is better than before. But the clocks speeds in gpu-z are wrong.
Clocks 800/1100






edit: got it fix


----------



## Fahim (Apr 29, 2008)

Use the sensors page from GPU-Z with background monitoring. That provides better results.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2008)

System:

Q6600 @ 3.6 GHz
4GB G. Skill PC2-6400 (4-4-4-12)
Dual Radeon HD 3870x2's at stock speeds
using ATI hotfix


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

holy crap  t_ski 

Thanks for pointing out the result page inside.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 29, 2008)

t_ski said:


> System:
> 
> Q6600 @ 3.6 GHz
> 4GB G. Skill PC2-6400 (4-4-4-12)
> ...




Well, NOW there's no doubt as to where multi-gpu rendering benefits! Awesome score t ski!!!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2008)

I wonder what I'd get with an OC on the cards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 29, 2008)

HOLY ES T_SKI!!! i need to fire up the second card.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> holy crap  t_ski
> 
> Thanks for pointing out the result page inside.



Results page is for the Pro version


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> HOLY ES T_SKI!!! i need to fire up the second card.



Fire at will


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's the Hall Of Fame Score's

http://www.futuremark.com/community/halloffame/


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 29, 2008)

downloading now!  I have to install Vista tonight(been running just XP) but plan on seeing some results!


----------



## wiak (Apr 29, 2008)

here is mine




notice: i used offical 8.4 drivers, not vantage hotfix driver in the gpu-z screen  everything else is the same


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> downloading now!  I have to install Vista tonight(been running just XP) but plan on seeing some results!



I Installed Vista last night, just so I could run this benchmark. lol.


----------



## Creatre (Apr 29, 2008)

*Add me *

*P4486 3D Marks*
*CPU Score - 11981*
*Graphics Score - 3712*

Need to get more juice outta this card, or upgrade it looks like! Getting stomped!

Photo:


----------



## wiak (Apr 29, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Already breaking 20k on the default preset. That didnt take long.


lol, meybe try Extreme Preset, thank god for presets lol


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2008)

Format updated.  There is now a 3dMark Vantage discussion thread.  While I'm not limiting any discussion here (for now), please try to post on the discussion thread if you can.  Scores are slowly being updated.


----------



## Blacklash (Apr 30, 2008)

nm


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 30, 2008)

Blacklash said:


> I've been abusing this GTX since just after 11|07|2006 and she still does alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you need a cpu-z and gpu-z in the screen shot


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

Scores updated.

Please let me know if i left you out or something is wrong.


----------



## Creatre (Apr 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Scores updated.
> 
> Please let me know if i left you out or something is wrong.



Q6600 for me, not E6600.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 30, 2008)

LoL I thought ya missed me here, but I submitted my results over at the Discussion Thread..lol!

Here's the link to my post: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=770756&postcount=43


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2008)

my score is a single card score.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> my score is a single card score.



Curse you fitseries Curse YOU!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

ok fixed sry guys 

haha you going to take that AphexDreamer?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 30, 2008)

Well just a slight update. Man I wish I had quad core right now...


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well just a slight update. Man I wish I had quad core right now...



that would help you out tons!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> that would help you out tons!



Oh, by the way my card is at 940/1005.

Also I have noticed that those who have a Phenom don't have an X2 and those with an X2 don't have a Phenom at least as far as the list goes for now.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Oh, by the way my carde is at 940/1005.



thanks...changed!


----------



## Creatre (Apr 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> thanks...changed!



New update for me!!! Squeezed a bit more outta my system!! I'm pretty happy with the results!

*P4740 3DMarks*
*CPU Score - 12453*
*Graphics Score - 3928*


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

Creatre said:


> New update for me!!! Squeezed a bit more outta my system!! I'm pretty happy with the results!
> 
> *P4740 3DMarks*
> *CPU Score - 12453*
> *Graphics Score - 3928*



no bad!
jumped you up a few places!


----------



## warup89 (Apr 30, 2008)

*ADD this*


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2008)

Updated.







*by jbunch.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 30, 2008)

Woot! I know it won't last, but 3rd place with a 9600GT none-the-less! LoL!

I'm still impressed how well this card performs and how well it OC'd, Palit did a good job in design, just wish they would've allowed even a small power bump on the GPU lol. But I can't really complain about 810GPU speed on stock (no DMM measurements taken...yet).

Plus I made my run on Vx64 that had been running for over a day, with junk in the background, nothing disabled (including my Avast, Rivatuner, DFI Smartguardian and such)...pretty cool. Wonder what the relevance of this score will have on future DX10 games...hopefully 4.8K will be good for decent settings at 1440x900 lol!

This is the first time I've been involved in 3d benches in a while, now back to gaming for now! 

Thanks JBunch07 for taking on this tedious task! I hope ya don't burn out!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Woot! I know it won't last, but 3rd place with a 9600GT none-the-less! LoL!
> 
> I'm still impressed how well this card performs and how well it OC'd, Palit did a good job in design, just wish they would've allowed even a small power bump on the GPU lol. But I can't really complain about 810GPU speed on stock (no DMM measurements taken...yet).
> 
> ...



no problem man!
figured id give erocker a break...He's got enough on his hands as it is 

im really impressed how the 9600gt performed as well, makes me wonder how they do in sli?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2008)

For me, GPU speeds are wrong (GPU-z defaults to the wrong core's idle speeds and I forgot to change it).  Actual speed should be 825 core and 901 mem.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

t_ski said:


> For me, GPU speeds are wrong (GPU-z defaults to the wrong core's idle speeds and I forgot to change it).  Actual speed should be 825 core and 901 mem.



thanks...i need to update all the X2's clocks...but not sure how to tell what they are really running at, 
i updated yours though


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks, I guess we just need to remind those with HD3870X2's to switch the ccard selection


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Thanks, I guess we just need to remind those with HD3870X2's to switch the ccard selection



good point


----------



## Kursah (Apr 30, 2008)

t_ski said:


> For me, GPU speeds are wrong (GPU-z defaults to the wrong core's idle speeds and I forgot to change it).  Actual speed should be 825 core and 901 mem.



I noticed on my x1950xtx when I oc'd using ATI Tool GPU-Z would read stock clocks instead of OC'd clocks...when I OC'd using BIOS Modding, GPU-Z would read correct clocks since it was the actual 3D value from the card and detected in the drivers...maybe that's how the 3XXX series works too?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2008)

IIRC one core is read correctly, but with power play the other core is read at the clocks shown in the picture.  If I run GPU-z and change the card selection (bottom left drop-down) to the third or fourth GPU, it shows the correct default speeds.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

thebeephaha said:


> 7209!
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/home.action?resultId=33474&resultType=19



can you submit this with a gpu-z and cpu-z please.


----------



## Creatre (Apr 30, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Woot! I know it won't last, but 3rd place with a 9600GT none-the-less! LoL!
> 
> I'm still impressed how well this card performs and how well it OC'd, Palit did a good job in design, just wish they would've allowed even a small power bump on the GPU lol. But I can't really complain about 810GPU speed on stock (no DMM measurements taken...yet).
> 
> ...



My goal is to beat you btw. I'm figuring out how I can do MORE than 1.6v which is required to run 3.6ghz and get some more juice out of my EVGA 9600gt....we have almost identical setups! I just barely need some more!! 

edit: Dude I literally just spent an hour COMPLETELY maxing out my computer, I mean 405 FSB when 406 didn't work and the last thing that worked as a graphics card, and I got 4704 this time unfortunately. Just too maxed out I guess. I need to water cool my CPU so I can bump that sucker up more, and VMOD my GPU so it doesn't keep giving me the black screen flash. 

Good job Kursah!


----------



## ShogoXT (Apr 30, 2008)

*Add this*

Hope my score isnt too terrible.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> can you submit this with a gpu-z and cpu-z please.



Oh my bad. I'll run it again.

Question though, since the futuremark results actually detects GFX & CPU speeds correctly now why is it necessary? (not to screw with your way of posting results, I'm just curious)


----------



## scope54 (Apr 30, 2008)

update my score please:


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

thebeephaha said:


> Oh my bad. I'll run it again.
> 
> Question though, since the futuremark results actually detects GFX & CPU speeds correctly now why is it necessary? (not to screw with your way of posting results, I'm just curious)



it makes it easier for me to read, plus with gpu-z ill know who manufacturers your card and what clocks it was running at.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

ovclocked the phenom just a tad


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 30, 2008)

*Add This.*


----------



## ShogoXT (Apr 30, 2008)

jbunch my CPU clock speed is wrong for some reason on CPU-Z. Its 2.7ghz OCed as read by Vantage.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> jbunch my CPU clock speed is wrong for some reason on CPU-Z. Its 2.7ghz OCed as read by Vantage.



i was wondering about that...thanks


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## asb2106 (May 1, 2008)

well I made some runs last night and my best run was P8597 with 3.8ghz, and 950Core on the cards.  Im not to happy with it though, should I be??  Im gonna keep tweaking and go for more!

Oh, and I caved in and bought the advanced version, what the hell right!?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 1, 2008)

Sounds about right, Tony. 

My top right now: (no need to add)






Your quad helps, just not as much as it used to in 06.


----------



## asb2106 (May 1, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Sounds about right, Tony.
> 
> My top right now: (no need to add)
> 
> ...



Thanks Doc, I didnt get to push the two cards that much either.  Im really getting pissed, I was running 1.6V through the cards and Im topping out at 950, damn thing keeps locking up!

I run a single card at 1.6v I can get over 1k on it 

I didnt have much time to tweak last night, I wont for the next few days either, I have to re-grip my golf clubs tonight for a round this weekend 

And go hit some balls friday!  I love SPRING!

Nice score Doc, I hope I can stay ahead of yah, you seem to be creepin up with those cards of yurs(thank goodness for my quad )


----------



## evil bill (May 1, 2008)

update for me


----------



## jbunch07 (May 1, 2008)

updated


----------



## magibeg (May 1, 2008)

I know i can't actually submit a legal score but heres what i scored. P5028 with my q6600 at 3.6 and my 3870 at 850//1261

I may create another e-mail address later so i can run cpu-z and gpu-z and take a ss of that.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 1, 2008)

magibeg said:


> I know i can't actually submit a legal score but heres what i scored. P5028 with my q6600 at 3.6 and my 3870 at 850//1261
> 
> I may create another e-mail address later so i can run cpu-z and gpu-z and take a ss of that.



thats a nice score but why cant you submit it with gpu-z and cpu-z?

edit: nevermind...ok


----------



## magibeg (May 1, 2008)

Yea i jumped the gun on things the day the benchmark came out, had my 2 e-mail addresses, ran it once at stock and once at my 24/7 speed. Next time i run it I'm going to push it harder. Just need to create a bs hotmail account or something.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 1, 2008)

magibeg said:


> Yea i jumped the gun on things the day the benchmark came out, had my 2 e-mail addresses, ran it once at stock and once at my 24/7 speed. Next time i run it I'm going to push it harder. Just need to create a bs hotmail account or something.



oh ok i gotcha


----------



## magibeg (May 1, 2008)

Alright i did it again. This time a little better at 5109


----------



## flashstar (May 2, 2008)

*Add This*





I tried running it with my usual overclock, but I got errors. I had to run the benchmark at stock to avoid weird graphical glitches (even though the temperature never got above 60 degrees).


----------



## farlex85 (May 2, 2008)

*Add this*


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

updated


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 2, 2008)

This sucks, I just got the Proffesional edition and I can't run the benchmarks on High or Etreme cause my Monitor sucks. OH well, at least I can see all the other stuff.

By the way, it seems like that with this Mark your going to have a lot fo diffrent catagories.

ATI- Etreme, High, Performance, and Entry

ATI CrossFire - Etreme, High, Performance, and Entry

Nvidia- Etreme, High, Performance, and Entry

Nvidia SLI- Etreme, High, Performance, and Entry


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> This sucks, I just got the Proffesional edition and I can't run the benchmarks on High or Etreme cause my Monitor sucks. OH well, at least I can see all the other stuff.
> 
> By the way, it seems like that with this Mark your going to have a lot fo diffrent catagories.
> 
> ...




well as of right now i would like people to only post "performance" bench results...maybe later we can start posting other categories...i have yet to run it on high or extreme...im a wuss


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 2, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> well as of right now i would like people to only post "performance" bench results...maybe later we can start posting other categories...i have yet to run it on high or extreme...im a wuss



Yeah I undestand, I also forgot to include the Feature Tests as well.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I undestand, I also forgot to include the Feature Tests as well.



thos feature test are actually kinda cool...well the green one is anyway..the one with the woman..

we might wanna move this to the discussion thread....


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 2, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> thos feature test are actually kinda cool...well the green one is anyway..the one with the woman..
> 
> we might wanna move this to the discussion thread....



Yeah, just did them, theya are preaty neat.

Na thats kool. Well just leave it at that.


----------



## thebeephaha (May 2, 2008)

*Add This (update for thebeephaha)*

Please update my score, I got a new mobo and OC'd my CPU more!

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=AADA7492769832AAC4774D1C254690C9


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

updated


----------



## Kursah (May 2, 2008)

LoL! My 3rd place didn't last a day! I knew it wouldn't though, not with so many higher-end cards out there! Still in 6th atm though! And currently the highest for 9600GT users...I don't expect that to last either, but hey at least my games run and look great!


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

Kursah said:


> LoL! My 3rd place didn't last a day! I knew it wouldn't though, not with so many higher-end cards out there! Still in 6th atm though! And currently the highest for 9600GT users...I don't expect that to last either, but hey at least my games run and look great!



your not to far behind an 8800gt so you should be very proud!


----------



## farlex85 (May 2, 2008)

*Update mine please*

I turned off the forced 16x af on nvidia cp, and oc'd my gts a tad more. That af made a big difference. Also the cpu is at 3600, but I had the thermal stuff on.


----------



## t_ski (May 2, 2008)

I ran it on Entry and got 25873


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I ran it on Entry and got 25873



hmmm i might try that 

edit:
i just ran it i got 14500 at stock clocks


----------



## HTC (May 2, 2008)

*Add this, please*






1st run


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

updated


----------



## HTC (May 2, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> updated



That was close: almost missed it ...


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

HTC said:


> That was close: almost missed it ...



i know im barley behind u little bugger!


----------



## HTC (May 2, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> i know im barley behind u little bugger!



Hey: who are you calling little bugger?

BIG bugger!!!! 

Look @ avatar!

EDIT

Ooops: was thinking of booger, not bugger ...


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 2, 2008)

got some better drivers and OCed my card and got 400+ points extra!


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2008)

Damn why does my machine have to be down when I could murder this....


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

updated

@damulta you need to man...we need some sli scores up there


----------



## Blacklash (May 2, 2008)

Single 8800GTX @ 661|2040. Too bad I can't get more out of my memory. 175.12 driver. Q6600 G-0@ 3.8GHz.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 3, 2008)

*Add this*

As far as I know this is the first SLI one to be added.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> As far as I know this is the first SLI one to be added.



i take it your cpu-z ss is wrong so i just put the stock speed up for now...if its wrong please tell me what it is.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 3, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> i take it your cpu-z ss is wrong so i just put the stock speed up for now...if its wrong please tell me what it is.



Sorry about that, it's the way AMD's new cool n' quiet works, since my board won't let me oc my cpu I didn't bother turning it off. It's jumps down to 5.5x multi when it's not under load.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Sorry about that, it's the way AMD's new cool n' quiet works, since my board won't let me oc my cpu I didn't bother turning it off. It's jumps down to 5.5x multi when it's not under load.



so was it really running at that speed?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 3, 2008)

Well at the time of the screen it was 200x5.5 during the bench it was 200x11, if you want tomorrow I'll turn off C&Q and do another bench, I have to reformat anyway.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Well at the time of the screen it was 200x5.5 during the bench it was 200x11, if you want tomorrow I'll turn off C&Q and do another bench, I have to reformat anyway.



no its fine i just wanted to make sure i put up up the right cpu speed


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 3, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> no its fine i just wanted to make sure i put up up the right cpu speed



Alright, sorry about the confusion.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Alright, sorry about the confusion.



no need to be sorry, no problem at all!
congrats on being the first sli score!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 3, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> no need to be sorry, no problem at all!
> congrats on being the first sli score!



Thanks, is it cool if I oc my cards, bench again and submit that too?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Thanks, is it cool if I oc my cards, bench again and submit that too?



of course it is!


----------



## Wile E (May 3, 2008)

*Add This...*

Went on a tweaking spree tonight. Tweaked my ram to find the best strap, speed and timings. Then clocked the hell out of the gfx card. Note that I am still sandbagging on the cpu. Could probably get close to another 100pts if I did max it out.

Wile E - Palit 8800GT @ 799/1053/1998 - P6168 - QX9650 @ 4000Mhz

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=71119


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

updated


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2008)

CPU speed is shown in the results browser as 2210 MHz for ozzy's run.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

t_ski said:


> CPU speed is shown in the results browser as 2210 MHz for ozzy's run.



thanks ill fix it


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 3, 2008)

Well slight update to my score, this time I ran everything, including the Featured Tests. So its complete. Along with accurate reading of my GPU.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 4, 2008)

updated


----------



## Kursah (May 4, 2008)

To update my score...just had to run it after I modded my vGPU...got some more OC out of it!

Link: http://service.futuremark.com/home.action?resultId=76707&resultType=19

GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/23shk/

Nothing else has changed aside from my vid card GPU/Shader clocks from vGPU mod. Got me about 2K in 3DM06 and about 300pts in 3DMV.

But hey, still one of the top 9600GT's on the board thus far lol! That won't last too long!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 4, 2008)

*Add this.*

Did some overclocking. New results.


----------



## Kursah (May 4, 2008)

Nice score Ozz, got those SLI'd 9600GT's screaming along!

I suppose he can't update my score w/o a proper screeny, so here it is:


----------



## jbunch07 (May 4, 2008)

updated


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 4, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Nice score Ozz, got those SLI'd 9600GT's screaming along!
> 
> I suppose he can't update my score w/o a proper screeny, so here it is:



Thanks, I tried for 800MHZ core, but kept getting GPU failures.
I wish my motherboard would let me OC my phenom  Maybe the next bios update will fully support the B3 stepping.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 4, 2008)

Kursah, how did you get to 875 core? Volt mod?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 4, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Thanks, I tried for 800MHZ core, but kept getting GPU failures.
> I wish my motherboard would let me OC my phenom  Maybe the next bios update will fully support the B3 stepping.



hmm i had that board...but upgraded for my phenom...im not sure if they will have a bios update for that considering they would rather you buy a new board but it would be nice if they did!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 4, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> hmm i had that board...but upgraded for my phenom...im not sure if they will have a bios update for that considering they would rather you buy a new board but it would be nice if they did!



Yeah, I have my fingers crossed.
Fortunately when I bought this board I got it just to hold me over until the 790i came out.
I would buy one, but now unfortunately I'm poor again.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 4, 2008)

ehh i might not get the 790! supposedly they can cause data corruption when oced


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 4, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> ehh i might not get the 790! supposedly they can cause data corruption when oced



I thought that was only a problem with intels?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 4, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I thought that was only a problem with intels?



no its the nvidia 790i chipset
i think it was posted in the news here a couple weeks ago


----------



## Wile E (May 5, 2008)

*Add this....*

Just got done vmodding my card. Still on stock air. 1.31V under load. Gonna try and finally set it up on it's own water loop tomorrow I think.

Wile E - Palit 8800GT @ 848/1053/2160 - P6390 - QX9650 @ 4000Mhz

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=82162


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 5, 2008)

oOoh! Aahhh!

Very nicely done! Keep pushing...


----------



## groothof22 (May 5, 2008)

can you tell me, is this good OC, thank you all.


----------



## orlandoudrea (May 5, 2008)

*Add This*

This is my 3DMark Vantage score: P6620
Q9450@3600
Gigabyte 8800GTS @ 780 / 1950 / 2100


----------



## jbunch07 (May 5, 2008)

updated


----------



## Fahim (May 6, 2008)

ASUS EN8800 GTX 768MB (575,1350,1800) 175.12


----------



## dark2099 (May 6, 2008)

*Add this*

Here's my run, for some odd reason the mem clock would always go back to default either during the bench or after, would start at 1251MHz (2500).


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 6, 2008)

t_ski said:


> System:
> 
> Q6600 @ 3.6 GHz
> 4GB G. Skill PC2-6400 (4-4-4-12)
> ...



WE'RE NOT WORTHY! WE'RE NOT WORTHY!


----------



## Kursah (May 6, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Kursah, how did you get to 875 core? Volt mod?



Yep, thanks to Rangerone766, I did a vmod on my Palit (non-reference design)...was a quick and easy solder job that got me some pretty good results. I could mod for more voltage, but I'm good at where I'm at.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59372

Back to my old spot lol, but highest scoring single 9600GT yet dammit! 

I'm not usually a big fan of benchies, but it's kinda cool to see my gaming setup perform decently here...I mean the next guy up, an 8800GTX only scored about 400 more points than me, hard saying how actual gaming comparisons would end up...I'm sure quite a bit further apart, but still cool none-the-less.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 6, 2008)

updated


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> WE'RE NOT WORTHY! WE'RE NOT WORTHY!



I'm surprised nobody has even come close yet, much less blow me out of the water.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I'm surprised nobody has even come close yet, much less blow me out of the water.



im comming... just wait... i've had my hands full. my e8500 will run a cool 5.2ghz and she's good for benching. i've also got my q6700 past 4ghz so all i have to do is get the pair of x2's on a single board and fire it up. im thinking 12-13 maybe.. but that's optimistic.

still 11k is NOT BAD at all.


----------



## dark2099 (May 6, 2008)

I guess you just know how to make 4 GPU's work beautifully.


----------



## t_ski (May 6, 2008)

Nah, everything is pretty well stock.  If I can get a better OC on the CPU or any OC on the cards, I'd be better off.  Heat is still a pretty big problem for now, with stock coolers on the cards and air for the CPU.


----------



## Psychoholic (May 6, 2008)

*Add this*

P6837

BFG 9800GTX OC 825/1235/2036
Q6600 @ 3.64ghz 405fsb

Dang it..  I Just benched at these clocks because i knew they were stable..  then ran the bench again at 845/1250/2061 and it finished then told me i couldnt sumbit


----------



## jbunch07 (May 6, 2008)

updated


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2008)

*Add this...*

Voltmodded and watered now.

Wile E - Palit 8800GT @ 950/1053/2376 - P6740 - QX9650 @ 4000Mhz

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=86334

And with that, I have the highest scoring single 8800GT on the ORB.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Voltmodded and watered now.
> 
> Wile E - Palit 8800GT @ 950/1053/2376 - P6740 - QX9650 @ 4000Mhz
> 
> ...



Nice work, congrats man.


----------



## Fahim (May 6, 2008)

ASUS EN8800 GTX 768MB (620,920) 175.12


----------



## Edito (May 6, 2008)

Heres my score my poor score lol... 

Peace...


----------



## Psychoholic (May 6, 2008)

I think someone goofed, look at the top 3 scores for nvidia single cards


----------



## jbunch07 (May 6, 2008)

updated


----------



## Fahim (May 6, 2008)

Fahim said:


> ASUS EN8800 GTX 768MB (620,920) 175.12



Please update mine....thanks.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 7, 2008)

what is your shader clock Fahim?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 7, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I'm surprised nobody has even come close yet, much less blow me out of the water.



Don't think ANYONE here will "blow you out of the water"! CPU scores obviously don't count as much as they did in 3DM06 so it's down to the cards. 

Since the current drivers can only negotiate 4 GPUs, the only place left to go is the OC on those cards.  (That is, unless we have some SkullTrail users lurking about not posting ANY scores. CyberDruid, you listening? Get Darth Bevis over here!)

You're score will be there until the HD48XX comes. Enjoy the glory!


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Psychoholic (May 7, 2008)

Ok, new updated score, pushed the card a little further.. not bad for stock voltage and cooling.

BFG 9800GTX 850/2080/1245
Q6600 3.64ghz
P6954


----------



## Fahim (May 7, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> what is your shader clock Fahim?



Hi,

Its 1453MHz.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 7, 2008)

Somebody else has to post an SLI score. It's nice being the SLI champ an all, but I remain unchallenged.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 8, 2008)

updated


----------



## dark2099 (May 8, 2008)

*Add This*

Flashed BIOS to run card at higher speeds, 837MHz core & 1251 (2502) MHz mem.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 8, 2008)

updated.


----------



## adrianx (May 8, 2008)

that is my score


----------



## jbunch07 (May 8, 2008)

adrainx,
if you would like your score posted please submit it swith cpu-z and gpu-z in the screen shot.
thanks!


----------



## adrianx (May 8, 2008)

jbunch07...I know that..my bad..... after I see same post...

the test was on 9850 at default speed 2.5ghz will video card at default speed, I also will try to put the 9850 in 3Ghz.


I'm at work new I will retest and post all again today in 8 hours


----------



## adrianx (May 8, 2008)

this is the score...

oc on cpu in ...weekend days


----------



## adrianx (May 9, 2008)

so when will be updated... because today will ... try to put my cpu in 3Ghz


----------



## VulkanBros (May 9, 2008)

update:


----------



## farlex85 (May 9, 2008)

Blast you overtook me, it was only a matter of time. OC that phenom some more and you could get even higher. My piddly 6750 just doesn't cut it in the benchies.........


----------



## mrw1986 (May 9, 2008)

*Add This*


----------



## VulkanBros (May 10, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Blast you overtook me, it was only a matter of time. OC that phenom some more and you could get even higher. My piddly 6750 just doesn't cut it in the benchies.........



well....not yet...I am struggling with my motherboard.....I´ll have to buy a new one...
I´ll wait for AMD´s 750 Southbridge....havent seen any motherboards with them yet.....


----------



## jbunch07 (May 10, 2008)

updated


----------



## dark2099 (May 11, 2008)

*Add This*

Got the clocks a bit higher and ran again.


----------



## Fahim (May 12, 2008)

BFG GeForce 9800 GTX 512MB (780,1950,2300) 175.63








Please update, thanks.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 13, 2008)

updated


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 13, 2008)

Update with my Phenom. I think I will increase my GPU clock in the Next one.





[img=http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/3773/phenom2800vantagear6.th.jpg]


----------



## jbunch07 (May 14, 2008)

updated


----------



## dark2099 (May 15, 2008)

*Add This*

Got me some crossfire baby...now all I need is a Phenom....here are updated scores!


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 16, 2008)

Update my Score Please. Sweet I can't beileve I'm going to be second place. Woot Woot!


----------



## jbunch07 (May 16, 2008)

updated


----------



## dark2099 (May 17, 2008)

Higher clocks on the Card.


----------



## dark2099 (May 19, 2008)

Switched to Vista 64.  New score.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 19, 2008)

updated


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 19, 2008)

*Please add this.*

Firstly, I'd like to thank jbunch07 for doing an extraordinary job of maintaining this thread!
It's an incredible amount of work and you are staying right on top if it. I mean every third post is you notifying of an update!

Cheer to you! 

Now on to my latest. Wondering how long it'll take me to get to 9000...*AS info: Core clocks were 1012MHz*  I had to crank them back down so my kids could eat lunch!

Comparo.


----------



## dark2099 (May 19, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Firstly, I'd like to thank jbunch07 for doing an extraordinary job of maintaining this thread!
> It's an incredible amount of work and you are staying right on top if it. I mean every third post is you notifying of an update!
> 
> Cheer to you!



I totally 2nd that.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 19, 2008)

updated

thanks for your support guys!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 19, 2008)

No problem! Just wanting you to know that your time and efforts are appreciated!

BTW, for the sake of completeness-could you adjust my Core speed to 1012MHz?

Thanks man.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 19, 2008)

done!
sry man dont know how i missed that!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 19, 2008)

No problem, my brother! Keep on doin' what you do...


----------



## jbunch07 (May 19, 2008)

sir! yes sir!


----------



## warup89 (May 22, 2008)

*ADD this*

Oced a bit more this time.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 22, 2008)

updated


----------



## novacheck (May 23, 2008)

*Add Me*

Evga 8800GT SC @
Core 700
Mem 975
Shader 1850

See System Specs for everything else


----------



## dark2099 (May 24, 2008)

*Add This*

Finally got this installed after switching to Vista 64.  I am an idiot and can't read.


----------



## pbmaster (May 25, 2008)

*Add this*

First run at everyday settings. Not too bad eh?


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2008)

*Add This*






My first run at my 24/7 settings.  I have some work to do before I get in a crossfire score...


----------



## jbunch07 (May 25, 2008)

updated


----------



## dark2099 (May 25, 2008)

Crossfire now (only 16x and 4x though ), higher CPU clock.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 25, 2008)

updated.

@dark2099
thats odd how your scored lower with your intel processor.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2008)

*ADD THIS*

Cold Storm
Max. Formula
2gbs Tracers
9800gx2






Stock


----------



## jbunch07 (May 25, 2008)

updated

and Cold Storm takes the lead for nvidia...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2008)

Now lets see how I do when I oc this card and CPU! lol... just a few more days of working out the kinks


----------



## jbunch07 (May 25, 2008)

cant wait ta see it man!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, don't want to blow up another video card! two all ready dead! lol


----------



## jbunch07 (May 25, 2008)

lol yea i heard about that...
lets try and hold on to this card. : )


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2008)

But it was so fun to see the screen go "poof", the roar of the motherboard blowing a load, and the look on my face thinking it was the Ram I just bought! lol... That was priceless!


----------



## jbunch07 (May 25, 2008)

lmao!
i would have loved to have seen that! i bet that was priceless!


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 25, 2008)

I have no idea what just happend but my Score just shot way up for no reason.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 25, 2008)

@ Cold Storm & AphexDreamer,

You guys are freaking me out! Great scores!

@ AphexDreamer,

VERY nice clocks on the 3870X2!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 26, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> @ Cold Storm & AphexDreamer,
> 
> You guys are freaking me out! Great scores!
> 
> ...



Thanks man, if it werent such a great overclocker I wouldn't be ranked what I am. Wish I could say the same for my Phenom, its not doing so well for me.


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

Got the CPU to what seems to be my max.  Last update till it gets better or I rebuild probably.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 26, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> *ADD THIS*
> 
> Cold Storm
> Max. Formula
> ...



Holysh*t, stock!

Quite impressive CS!

I'd say definately worth the wait, huh?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Holysh*t, stock!
> 
> Quite impressive CS!
> 
> I'd say definately worth the wait, huh?



Thanks, and yeah, I'm happy with the bills I spent on all of it! Just glad the hell of Nursing week, Hospital week, and EMS week, is done! I hate May! But love the money I get for June.. W00t w00t


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 26, 2008)

@Coldstorm, as you know I'm working on this cruddy little lappy, but once I get my real rig up and running, you and RM need to help this old fart get his specs filled in! I honestly don't know half the components you two have swapped in and out of it over the last month or two, but I do appreciate it man!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> @Coldstorm, as you know I'm working on this cruddy little lappy, but once I get my real rig up and running, you and RM need to help this old fart get his specs filled in! I honestly don't know half the components you two have swapped in and out of it over the last month or two, but I do appreciate it man!



Hey like my signature says... Beginning of the End... lol... And you know that both RM and I will do whatever it takes to get that thing running like a beast!


----------



## thebeephaha (May 26, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> updated
> 
> and Cold Storm takes the lead for nvidia...



Took someone long enough to destroy my Ultra. 

Congrats Cold Storm, I now reside second.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

thebeephaha said:


> Took someone long enough to destroy my Ultra.
> 
> Congrats Cold Storm, I now reside second.



Thanks, and We'll see what this baby can do in a week or so. Don't want to break this like the other two cards! Stock is to nice... lol


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

That is one nice score.  I am envious.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (May 26, 2008)

thebeephaha said:


> Took someone long enough to destroy my Ultra.
> 
> Congrats Cold Storm, I now reside second.



Absolutely, congrats CS!

And Beephaha, a true, humble, graceful gentleman.   (Thx)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Absolutely, congrats CS!
> 
> And Beephaha, a true, humble, graceful gentleman.   (Thx)



True to that. Hope to see him hit that Duel card Ultras! That would be a eye full!


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

*Add This*

OCed the CPU more, might need some new ram to get higher. Here are scores.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

Pretty good bench right there! I think you should get some PC6400 ram in there!


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

Deff the plan, I am looking at a set of Corsair XMS2 DHX, unless you have suggestions on a diff set that does some great OCing.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

It all depends on what you think at good ocing. Axe ram are sweet, and I will never tell a soul not to get Ballistix Tracers... It just on what you feel is good, and what you need.


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

I had my PC5300 at 850MHz for that run, so something along those lines is good.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

Well, I'm a G Skill Fan. Thats my go at it.


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

Those do look nice, plus less than the Corsair's, lower stock timings though.  I'll be asking for more suggestions in my FS thread which I will be updating when the ram I am testing now will be added.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2008)

Yo Storm! I'm the one that suggested the XMS2's.

BTW, Nice run dark.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yo Storm! I'm the one that suggested the XMS2's.
> 
> BTW, Nice run dark.



You did??? where???? lol...


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

Him and I talk on AIM.  I should probably update my info to include the chat programs I use.

Edit:  I already do have them listed.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 26, 2008)

updated


----------



## dark2099 (May 26, 2008)

BTW, sorry for hijacking the thread for a bit.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 26, 2008)

hey its all good bro!


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 27, 2008)

Aww you missed me with the last update. Anyways here I am again with a slightly higher score.


----------



## t_ski (May 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I'm a G Skill Fan. Thats my go at it.



If you're going to go with that kit, you may as well get the PC2-8000 set for the same price:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145

Actually, there was a coupon code that let me get the same set for $10 less


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

Will those work in my ASUS P5K board?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2008)

Yeah dark, they will work on your board. I think you have up to 1333 fsb.... should be fine.

T_ski: Coming after you next! lol... nah, but wish I had that ability like ya! lol!


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

Haven't really seen ram that is at that speed before, usually up in increments of 133 or something along those lines.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2008)

You have a IM... We'll talk there...


----------



## jbunch07 (May 27, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Aww you missed me with the last update. Anyways here I am again with a slightly higher score.



sry bout that man!

updated


----------



## dark2099 (May 27, 2008)

I have stopped hijacking you thread.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 28, 2008)

In my defense, my videocard is running at stock speeds 

Also, there are only TWO operating systems this program runs on, and still it manages to detect it wrong.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2008)

Nice Score right there Dan! I can't wait to come in and you have a new quad Xeon!


----------



## novacheck (May 29, 2008)

Got a new processor, so I ran it again.

Intel C2D E8400 @ 4.0ghz


----------



## jbunch07 (May 29, 2008)

updated

@Dan
im not sure what your stock clocks are for that asus 8800gts? 
so i left your clocks blank until then.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 29, 2008)

Updated...but with 3870X2 instead of 8800GTX


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2008)

Thats a pretty nice score! Nice one man!


----------



## farlex85 (May 30, 2008)

*update please*

I saw nova passed me, so I had to tweak and such to try to catch him, and so.......







If I get some new ram I could maybe catch vulkan, probably not till a quad though, and by then new cards will destroy me......


----------



## novacheck (May 30, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I saw nova passed me, so I had to tweak and such to try to catch him, and so.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may have me beat for a while.  I can't seem to get any more out of this setup right now.  But, maybe in a couple of weeks.........


----------



## farlex85 (May 30, 2008)

novacheck said:


> You may have me beat for a while.  I can't seem to get any more out of this setup right now.  But, maybe in a couple of weeks.........



Haha, you were the only one within my reach, so I had to try. Keep pushin the 8400, and you'll probably overtake me.


----------



## novacheck (May 30, 2008)

You have your GTS volt modded, don't you?  I couldn't dream of hitting those clocks with my GT.  And, my ram is holding my processor back.  I have a mixed set of DDR2-800.  I may be able to surpass you at some point, but by then, you may have better stuff...


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2008)

Nova, just trying to help and hint, try dropping your core a little tad and upping your shaders more.


----------



## novacheck (May 30, 2008)

My shaders max at around 1850 no matter what the core is.  I do plan to volt mod someday, or maybe just save up for the 9800GX2.  Or 2 for that matter.  Now I am just dreaming. Hahaha


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2008)

novacheck said:


> My shaders max at around 1850 no matter what the core is.  I do plan to volt mod someday, or maybe just save up for the 9800GX2.  Or 2 for that matter.  Now I am just dreaming. Hahaha



Even if you set the core clock at stock it still limits you?


----------



## dark2099 (May 30, 2008)

novacheck said:


> My shaders max at around 1850 no matter what the core is.  I do plan to volt mod someday, or maybe just save up for the 9800GX2.  Or 2 for that matter.  Now I am just dreaming. Hahaha



Something most of us do.


----------



## novacheck (May 30, 2008)

Yep.  I have no problem getting the shaders to max out, either at stock core clock (650) or at my usual setting of 740.  Either way, the shaders max at 1850.


----------



## novacheck (May 30, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Something most of us do.



Well, with my new job,  it could possibly  (<---heavy emphasis) happen.  But, who knows.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2008)

Hey, I have the 9800gx2 and loving it! just don't know about going SLI with it! lol


----------



## farlex85 (May 30, 2008)

novacheck said:


> You have your GTS volt modded, don't you?  I couldn't dream of hitting those clocks with my GT.  And, my ram is holding my processor back.  I have a mixed set of DDR2-800.  I may be able to surpass you at some point, but by then, you may have better stuff...



Nah if it was volt modded I could make a run for the top. I don't have the cooling for it atm, and I don't wanna try till I know I can get a new card. These things just oc like hell. You won't be able to hit those clocks w/ the gt (at least not w/o a vmod most likely), but you can definately get em higher, and that 8400 can get  a bit higher too, which is where most everyone's got the upper hand on me in the benchies. I got the same problem w/ the ram too. Its value, and once it goes over 910 it starts throwing all kinds of fits. I keep thinking about getting some new ram, but they work fine otherwise, and I have a hard time spending $100 just for benchies.........


----------



## jbunch07 (May 30, 2008)

updated


----------



## farlex85 (May 30, 2008)

Can you take off my #9 score? Same stuff as the other one, no hardware changes, just updated.


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Nah if it was volt modded I could make a run for the top. I don't have the cooling for it atm, and I don't wanna try till I know I can get a new card. These things just oc like hell. You won't be able to hit those clocks w/ the gt (at least not w/o a vmod most likely), but you can definately get em higher, and that 8400 can get  a bit higher too, which is where most everyone's got the upper hand on me in the benchies. I got the same problem w/ the ram too. Its value, and once it goes over 910 it starts throwing all kinds of fits. I keep thinking about getting some new ram, but they work fine otherwise, and I have a hard time spending $100 just for benchies.........



My GT's all hit 775 on stock volts so far. Have tested 4 of the Palit Super+ 1GB's.


----------



## novacheck (May 30, 2008)

Well, I did mod the fan of the Vf-900 installed on it.  I added a quiet high flow 80mm Sunon Maglev fan, instead of the stock fan.  It dropped my temps by around 15°C.  I haven't tried pushing it since then.  Give it a try later.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> My GT's all hit 775 on stock volts so far. Have tested 4 of the Palit Super+ 1GB's.



you mean you broke 3 and is on the forth one! lol... sorry had to. I got to 780 on stock volts. But found that that shouldn't be kept there 24/7


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

*Add This*

MORE, MUST HAVE MORE, ok sorry about the caps.  WHEE!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2008)

Pretty nice score right there man! I like


----------



## dark2099 (May 31, 2008)

Thanks.  If i had a nice watercooling setup, I'd probably push the volts up more and try and get 4.5ghz, heck, might do it anyway.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

updated


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2008)

No offense, but I think you may want to update again jbunch. Dark2099 has an e7200.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

thank you sir!
fixed!


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 2, 2008)

Made one more push for 6k for the hell of it, and barely got it by the skin of my comp's teeth. Its funny, 3dmark06 crashes w/ these settings. I wonder if the new drivers are optimized for vantage and vista or something. And this is all the same hardware j, could you just put me as one score on the front page?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 3, 2008)

Vantage benches higher than 06. The tests aren't as long, and there aren't as many of them.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Vantage benches higher than 06. The tests aren't as long, and there aren't as many of them.



What do you mean it benches higher? I know there's more tests, but I'm talking it crashes during the first test, very quickly. I get a message about display driver stops working. It could be because vantage is less cpu and ram dependent, and my ram at that speed is unstable. But I dunno, w/ that message it seems like it may be a driver thing.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 3, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> What do you mean it benches higher? I know there's more tests, but I'm talking it crashes during the first test, very quickly. I get a message about display driver stops working. It could be because vantage is less cpu and ram dependent, and my ram at that speed is unstable. But I dunno, w/ that message it seems like it may be a driver thing.



you got the lastest drivers and the lastest vantage?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 3, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> you got the lastest drivers and the lastest vantage?



Yeah, and it runs fine. 3dmark06 crashes at those speeds though. Seemed like the latest drivers also gave me a decent point boost in vantage also.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 3, 2008)

updated


----------



## Wile E (Jun 3, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> What do you mean it benches higher? I know there's more tests, but I'm talking it crashes during the first test, very quickly. I get a message about display driver stops working. It could be because vantage is less cpu and ram dependent, and my ram at that speed is unstable. But I dunno, w/ that message it seems like it may be a driver thing.



I've consistently been able to bench Vantage at higher gfx OCs compared to 06. I can bench 06 at 900/1050 core/mem and I can bench Vantage at 950/1050, with everything else being set the same.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I've consistently been able to bench Vantage at higher gfx OCs compared to 06. I can bench 06 at 900/1050 core/mem and I can bench Vantage at 950/1050, with everything else being set the same.



Ah I see what you mean. I guess its more forgiving of unstable stuff. I actually haven't had vantage crash on me yet. I haven't gone for broke, I just keep slowly pushing the gphx speeds, thinking that I may have gone too far, but vantage pulls it out. I imagine I'm pretty close to the limit of what I can do w/o a vmod and some better cooling though.


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2008)

The thread is looking awesome!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 3, 2008)

Dude, you know you want my score! , or even T_ski!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> The thread is looking awesome!



i like the way it turned out. 
thanks to you for helping me get it started!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ran it again, slightly higher clocks. Besides, you copied the wrong clocks to the list. Read the screenshot for the correct info.

Besides, wouldn't it be handy to list both GPU and CPU scores?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 4, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Dude, you know you want my score! , or even T_ski!



Bring it on


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Bring it on



Oh I will be doing it! I haven't even clocked the CPU or the GPU's yet! lol... Hey, were both top of the market... Your just able to go Skull!!!


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 5, 2008)

Please add this 
P12349








QX9650 @ 4.0ghz
(2) 3870 X2's 864/954
8gb ddr3 1600
asus maximus extreme


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 5, 2008)

And we have a new leader. Nice man.  T_Ski give give him a run for it. He's got the proc on you, but pull some oc skillz.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks, this is all stock cooling, our liquid cooling hasnt arrived yet.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 5, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> thanks, this is all stock cooling, our liquid cooling hasnt arrived yet.



Nice, you could probably get that qx up to 5ghz + with water right? I don't think anybody's gonna be able to challenge a score like that here until the new vc come around.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 5, 2008)

nice score there Psychoholic!
congrats on taking the lead.

updated.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats Psychoholic! Man... I gotta oc this rig! lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Congrats Psychoholic! Man... I gotta oc this rig! lol



you need to i wanna see what you got.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 6, 2008)

After the Striker II dieing on me like it did... I'm waiting and letting it all go... Been working to much, parents came into town, and I became 6 time uncle this afternoon.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> After the Striker II dieing on me like it did... I'm waiting and letting it all go... Been working to much, parents came into town, and I became 6 time uncle this afternoon.



congrats man!
ive got 2 nephews my self.

but im waiting on that OC dude!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, and I'll oc it this weekend.. if I get sunday off.. lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks, and I'll oc it this weekend.. if I get sunday off.. lol



cool deal!

i still haven't OC'ed my phenom so dont feel bad bro!
just cant seem to find the time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 6, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> cool deal!
> 
> i still haven't OC'ed my phenom so dont feel bad bro!
> just cant seem to find the time.



Yeah, thats me. I was making up a review for the striker II board and it died on be before I went to oc it... lol...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 6, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> Please add this
> P12349
> 
> 
> ...



Man, your QX is way better than mine. Mine takes 1.4V for 4GHz.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 6, 2008)

I think we actually had it at 1.350, there must be some vdroop there.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats on the new top score


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 6, 2008)

My results - all stock settings:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 8, 2008)

er... gay score but still on the top... or close...

q9450 + DDR3 @ 1803mhz 7-7-6-18-1t + asus P5K3 dlx/wifi + 3870x2 & 3870


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> er... gay score but still on the top... or close...
> 
> q9450 + DDR3 @ 1803mhz 7-7-6-18-1t + asus P5K3 dlx/wifi + 3870x2 & 3870



"DAMMIT" ROFL!

Nice score


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 8, 2008)

First Vantage run with the 3870x2 @ stock and the E8500 @ 4.515GHz.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 8, 2008)

updated


please don't forget to put "add this" to the title of your post if you would like your score added.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 8, 2008)

3. fitseries3 - Visiontek HD3870 X2 trifire @ 823/1179 - P9560 - Q6600 @ 3601Mhz

should be 

3. fitseries3 - Visiontek HD3870 X2 trifire @ 823/1179 - P9560 - Q9450 @ 3601Mhz


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice one fits! now if I can get this baby stable over 3.4! lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 3. fitseries3 - Visiontek HD3870 X2 trifire @ 823/1179 - P9560 - Q6600 @ 3601Mhz
> 
> should be
> 
> 3. fitseries3 - Visiontek HD3870 X2 trifire @ 823/1179 - P9560 - Q9450 @ 3601Mhz



fixed!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Nice one fits! now if I can get this baby stable over 3.4! lol



q9450?

it's SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO easy to oc that chip.

set the PLL to 1.6v and the vcore to 1.3v and the NB to 1.55v with NB GTL at .67x and cpu GTL at .63x


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> q9450?
> 
> it's SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO easy to oc that chip.
> 
> set the PLL to 1.6v and the vcore to 1.3v and the NB to 1.55v with NB GTL at .67x and cpu GTL at .63x



still on the q67. lol... I'm having Ram farts on it.. learning the whole thing out... I'll try it all out later on tonight..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> still on the q67. lol... I'm having Ram farts on it.. learning the whole thing out... I'll try it all out later on tonight..



hmmm.... ya... that's the thing i love about ddr3... it never fights you!

this crucial ballistix 1600mhz kit runs all the way from 1000mhz @ 5-5-5-15-1t to the highest i've had it at 1974mhz @ 9-8-8-18-1t. i run it 1:1 pretty damn far and even when i step it down a notch it still outperforms any ddr2 i've ever had.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> hmmm.... ya... that's the thing i love about ddr3... it never fights you!
> 
> this crucial ballistix 1600mhz kit runs all the way from 1000mhz @ 5-5-5-15-1t to the highest i've had it at 1974mhz @ 9-8-8-18-1t. i run it 1:1 pretty damn far and even when i step it down a notch it still outperforms any ddr2 i've ever had.



Yeah, its making me want to go back to Compusa and trade this max for the P5E deluxe board they have.. G skill ddr3 is cheap! and high clocks also!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 8, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, its making me want to go back to Compusa and trade this max for the P5E deluxe board they have.. G skill ddr3 is cheap! and high clocks also!



Which ones?   I'm thinking about G.Skill myself.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm thinking of

these 1066 
or 
I really want to try the PI Sticks..

I've talked to a few people at xtreme and it seems the 2x2gb sticks of G skill or Corsairs are clocking better then going 4x1gb sticks... So... thats where I'm thinking about with this max board..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 8, 2008)

dood... you have to get 1600mhz or better to justify the difference from ddr2.

HOWEVER!!!!


most 1333mhz kits that have LOW VOLTAGE (IE:1.5v-1.7v) can run 1600 at lower timings at only 1.8v-1.9v

ddr3 can safely be run up to 2.2v without any heat issues.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> dood... you have to get 1600mhz or better to justify the difference from ddr2.
> 
> HOWEVER!!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah your right

For  DDR3 1600 I'm looking at both those and the PI version of them all... But I don't know when I'll switch to it all... since the board, video card and Montior set me back a bit.. lmao..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 8, 2008)

*add this*

wow... updated to sp1 on the bench machine and gained a few pts.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

Darn you people with quad cores and X2's and better stuff than me.  I'm going to go cry in a corner now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll give ya mine for 250...lol


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hehe, I have a E8500 that should be in next week with my DFI so, I hopefully will catch up some.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 8, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Hehe, I have a E8500 that should be in next week with my DFI so, I hopefully will catch up some.



oh hell yeah!

you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Hehe, I have a E8500 that should be in next week with my DFI so, I hopefully will catch up some.



I tried to give you it! lol... its open to anyone!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 9, 2008)

updated


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

*ADD Me:*

All right, I got another score. This time its with a oc of the processor, but on card...






Q6700 at 3.5 and Stock 9800gx2


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, I got another score. This time its with a oc of the processor, but on card...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn. That's a nice score. I wish I had an SLI board sometimes. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Damn. That's a nice score. I wish I had an SLI board sometimes. lol.



yhpm... and thank you man


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 10, 2008)

updated

nice score Cold Storm!
oc that card dude!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> updated
> 
> nice score Cold Storm!
> oc that card dude!



Its on my list of things to do this weekend!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Its on my list of things to do this weekend!



sweet! 
ill be lookin forward to that!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll be post, ::::whor3ing::::, it...


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 10, 2008)

lol hey i would 2!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

Its not like I don't do that sort of thing all ready.. lol... and like the new sig man!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 10, 2008)

im glad you like it!
but lets not try to get to off topic here. lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> im glad you like it!
> but lets not try to get to off topic here. lol



Well.. here is something to ponder and I'll do it tomorrow since I need to get some sleep before waking up in a few hours... I go and disable SLI... I'll be running that bench for the Vantage and the 3dmark06 thread.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well.. here is something to ponder and I'll do it tomorrow since I need to get some sleep before waking up in a few hours... I go and disable SLI... I'll be running that bench for the Vantage and the 3dmark06 thread.



hmm that would basically be like running an 8800gt right?

should be interesting to see.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> hmm that would basically be like running an 8800gt right?
> 
> should be interesting to see.



It could poss. be at 8800gt at 675 clock...


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, I got another score. This time its with a oc of the processor, but on card...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice score CS!


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok Oced the CPU and ram as well as the GFX


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Ok Oced the CPU and ram as well as the GFX





Pretty nice bro! Now, if you can get that card oc'ed any higher!


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 11, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Ok Oced the CPU and ram as well as the GFX



Nice, just a tad more oc on that gt and you'll go over me into 7th, then I'll have to jump back and see if I can push it any more. A little friendly competition to push it to the limit.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 11, 2008)

I think that so fast i dont get better scores because my ram (again) holds me back in my OC.. 
i have planed to go water too and buy some OCZ Flex 1200MHz ram to get a better FSB for my CPU.. the GFX is quite maxed out - all what i could do with a volt modded bios.. see also http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52897&highlight=wanna+mod+8800gt


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> I think that so fast i dont get better scores because my ram (again) holds me back in my OC..
> i have planed to go water too and buy some OCZ Flex 1200MHz ram to get a better FSB for my CPU.. the GFX is quite maxed out - all what i could do with a volt modded bios..



Well the problem I see with Vantage is that its HUGE graphic card Bench... and if you want to get more about it. Go here and you can see what happened with me when I turned off Sli on the 9800gx2.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 11, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> I think that so fast i dont get better scores because my ram (again) holds me back in my OC..
> i have planed to go water too and buy some OCZ Flex 1200MHz ram to get a better FSB for my CPU.. the GFX is quite maxed out - all what i could do with a volt modded bios.. see also http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52897&highlight=wanna+mod+8800gt



Yeah I hear ya. Still, your only 80 points shy of me, thats a few optimized settings (assuming everything wasn't already) and like 20-30 more shader power.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 11, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well the problem I see with Vantage is that its HUGE graphic card Bench... and if you want to get more about it. Go here and you can see what happened with me when I turned off Sli on the 9800gx2.



It is mostly graphics bench, although I don't know if I would call that a problem. I can hang with the quads now . But yeah, I'm impressed w/ the drivers for that gx2 cold storm. Again thats like almost full scaling across both cores. Very nice, now pump up that q6700.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> It is mostly graphics bench, although I don't know if I would call that a problem. I can hang with the quads now . But yeah, I'm impressed w/ the drivers for that gx2 cold storm. Again thats like almost full scaling across both cores. Very nice, now pump up that q6700.



NO, its not a problem, just a thing that gives your score a BIG down fall... You can oc your processor to hell and back, but unless its almost hand and hand with the graphics card, there will be a drop... At lease thats my thoughts on it.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 11, 2008)

I wonder how i could get this score with a cpu not oced at all 
Laurijan - Nvidia 8800GT @ 650/950/1500 -* P4945 *- Q6600 @ 2394Mhz


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 11, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> NO, its not a problem, just a thing that gives your score a BIG down fall... You can oc your processor to hell and back, but unless its almost hand and hand with the graphics card, there will be a drop... At lease thats my thoughts on it.



No yeah I know what your saying. It seems like a logical step for 3dmark to take in my book though as it is primarily a graphics bench, and most systems of course accomplish graphics w/ graphics cards. I think 06 was a little too heavy on the cpu weight considering what the bench is.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> No yeah I know what your saying. It seems like a logical step for 3dmark to take in my book though as it is primarily a graphics bench, and most systems of course accomplish graphics w/ graphics cards. I think 06 was a little too heavy on the cpu weight considering what the bench is.



Yeah, I believe the same on 06. I just think Future Mark likes to go crazy with their stuff!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Add this*

OCed CPU and downclocked cards, they seemed more stable at 775mhz


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

updated


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

You want my scores with the SLI disabled on the 9800gx2?!??!? Its in the 6k region!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> You want my scores with the SLI disabled on the 9800gx2?!??!? Its in the 6k region!



its up 2 you bud!
you can post them but i dont have to add them if you dont want me to.

come to think of it what category what that be under? single card?


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> its up 2 you bud!
> you can post them but i dont have to add them if you dont want me to.
> 
> *come to think of it what category what that be under? single card?*



It's only 1 card, but it has 2 GPUs so i would say 2 different categories and the same would go for the 38X0x2 VS 38X0.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> its up 2 you bud!
> you can post them but i dont have to add them if you dont want me to.
> 
> come to think of it what category what that be under? single card?



I got the thread going if any wants to take a peek at it..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2008)

How about dual gpu and dual gpu crossfire/sli (aka quadfire/quad-sli).


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2008)

*add this*

Pretty good i guess, Everthing is pretty much stock.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

HTC said:


> It's only 1 card, but it has 2 GPUs so i would say 2 different categories and the same would go for the 38X0x2 VS 38X0.



well the 3870x2 and the 9800gx2 are still single cards so i think they belong in the single card category. 

however if someone were to disable one of the gpu's i suppose it will still be a single card i should just make it clear that one of the gpu's was disabled some how.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2008)

jbunch:
19. sfp1987 - ATi 2900GT @ 600/800 - P3202 - Phenom 9850 @ 3308Mhz

He's clocks are 776/1116 (RivaTuner)


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

i added you CrackerJack


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> i added you CrackerJack



Edit:i fixed the score.
thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 11, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> well the 3870x2 and the 9800gx2 are still single cards so i think they belong in the single card category.
> 
> however if someone were to disable one of the gpu's i suppose it will still be a single card i should just make it clear that one of the gpu's was disabled some how.



I disagree, the two GPUs are still performing in xfire/sli mode. I find it a little misleading using the categories as "cards" rather than "single GPU/Multi GPU".
But I guess since you're the creator of this thread you get to call the shots


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I disagree, the two GPUs are still performing in xfire/sli mode. I find it a little misleading using the categories as "cards" rather than "single GPU/Multi GPU".
> But I guess since you're the creator of this thread you get to call the shots



you do have a good point. 

maybe the categories should be single gpu, dual gpu, triple gpu, and quad gpu,
but that would take allot of work.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 11, 2008)

I was actually just editing my last post to say that, by this point it would take you 30min+ to fix it. Also it would throw off the gentle balance of e-penis that we've all worked so hard to get.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

If others think that this should be done... I don't think we worry on how long it took to fix it.. But, thats up to you bro!


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> If others think that this should be done... I don't think we worry on how long it took to fix it.. But, thats up to you bro!



It should take quite a while to change it like that but, when it's done, it should be easier to update as well, no?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2008)

is any of those scores with tri or quad setups?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

HTC said:


> It should take quite a while to change it like that but, when it's done, it should be easier to update as well, no?



That is true, It could be a lot easier to up date... just has to take some time to get it done...


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That is true, It could be a lot easier to up date... just has to take some time to get it done...



Exactly: more categories = less entries per category!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

HTC said:


> Exactly: more categories = less entries per category!



I don't like to be all alone!  

But you are right with that mark.. just up to the main man!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 11, 2008)

Jbunch, if you want, tomorrow after work I will reorganize it for you and send you a PM with the new  ranks.


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't like to be all alone!
> 
> But you are right with that mark.. just up to the main man!



True: after all, he's the one doing the update so he's the one to judge whether or not it's worth it!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2008)

Lil old me, did I just start a controversy?  Trust me I didn't mean to. Altho, Ozz does have a point between the multi-gpu-status-thing-a-ma-bobbie. I agree exactly with him, split em up. I can help if you want me to J. Just ask ....


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hopefully tomorrow I will finally post a score with the E8500.  If only the stupid DFI board didn't have an f*ing 475 FSB wall.


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Hopefully tomorrow I will finally post a score with the E8500.  If only the stupid DFI board didn't have an f*ing 475 FSB wall.



Have you tried a lower multi? Assuming you're using the 9.5 multi, 475*9.5 is ~4512 and 502*9 is 4518, for example.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 11, 2008)

I tried 500 with a multi of 6 and 7 on both my E7200 and E8500 and a couple of different voltage settings with the same results.  I even tried 480 with one of the chips, can't remember which and it wouldn't post.


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I tried 500 with a multi of 6 and 7 on both my E7200 and E8500 and a couple of different voltage settings with the same results.  I even tried 480 with one of the chips, can't remember which and it wouldn't post.



MAJOR bummer


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh yea, so time to find a nice P35 (most likely a DFI) board, and then get a 3870x2.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 11, 2008)

I think the 3870X2 and GX2 should be counted as single cards. That's how hwbot is doing it, that's how 3DMark is doing it, and that's even how the '06 thread in this forum is doing it. Hell, that's how everyone is doing it. They take up one PCIe slot, they are a single card. I say leave the scores alone.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

hmm what to do?
you guys face me with a difficult decision!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, if nobody else is considering them as 2 cards, why should we?


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Well, if nobody else is considering them as 2 cards, why should we?



i agree with you on that.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 11, 2008)

I mean it is two gpu's. 9800gx2~2x8800gts, not just in score, but in the very make-up of them. So you have 2 gts's in sli, the 9800gx2 seems very similar to me in set-up. Same w/ 3870x2~2x3870. So in that way it really does seem accurate at least currently to put them in a multi-card set-up.

Then again, they are sold as a single card, so market wise they fit better into the single category. I dunno, I think it's up to you j, I personally vote for the multi-gpu's cards going into the multi-gpu section as they are, well, multi-gpus. At least until they start operating differently than basically just two cards put together. But, I can see the arguments for the other side and can agree w/ them as well.


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Well, if nobody else is considering them as 2 cards, why should we?



Freaksavior is making a distinction with this, thought he's also separating dual and quad cores ...

With this bench being heavy on the GPU but not on the CPU, separating the duals from quads would be a waste, IMO.

If a card has to use SLI or CF to enable it's power (dual GPU in single cards), then it should be in the SLI or CF section: just my opinion!

As farlex85 said, there are good arguments for either side: it's up to the OP to decide whether or not it's worth it in the long run. Personaly, i think it is, but it ain't my call.


----------



## DOM (Jun 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I think the 3870X2 and GX2 should be counted as single cards. That's how hwbot is doing it, that's how 3DMark is doing it, and that's even how the '06 thread in this forum is doing it. Hell, that's how everyone is doing it. They take up one PCIe slot, they are a single card. I say leave the scores alone.



 

should just change 

ATi Scores - Multi-Card Setup's to ATi Scores - X-Fire-Card Setup's 

nVidia Scores - Multi-Card Setup's to nVidia Scores - SLI-Card Setup's


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Lil old me, did I just start a controversy?  Trust me I didn't mean to. Altho, Ozz does have a point between the multi-gpu-status-thing-a-ma-bobbie. I agree exactly with him, split em up. I can help if you want me to J. Just ask ....



I felt this way about it from the beginning, but I didn't think anybody would post both scores, so I never bothered to point it out.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


>



Nice score there man, I bet if you OCed the card some, or alot (maybe pencil mod since the cooler seems to do a great job), you could possibly get 5k.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Nice score there man, I bet if you OCed the card some, or alot (maybe pencil mod since the cooler seems to do a great job), you could possibly get 5k.



Thanks but no thanks. Not really interested in hard mods.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

updated


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 11, 2008)

Just a suggestion, and I just noticed you are really close to my single card score when I had the AMD setup.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh I know, I am just not one to hard mod. I mean I like to bench but if it risks frying my hardware via soldering iron then I wont do it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh I know, I am just not one to hard mod. I mean I like to bench but if it risks frying my hardware via soldering iron then I wont do it.



Come on! I killed my 3870 that way... then Brought it back to life! Soldering iron for the win!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Come on! I killed my 3870 that way... then Brought it back to life! Soldering iron for the win!



No just plain out no. I mean I am even afraid to flash a 864mhz bug-fixed bios to it.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Come on! I killed my 3870 that way... then Brought it back to life! Soldering iron for the win!



not all of us have the ability to bring cards back to life!
what do we look like....e-god?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> not all of us have the ability to bring cards back to life!
> what do we look like....e-god?



That is true. RM was just able to find the connector that went bad and jumped it.. Good old Modder GOD!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That is true. RM was just able to find the connector that went bad and jumped it.. Good old Modder GOD!



yea...im with Jr on this one though.
im not hard modding anything unless i intend to destroy it. it would be fun though. i came really close to modding my 8600s. but no.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea...im with Jr on this one though.
> im not hard modding anything unless i intend to destroy it. it would be fun though. i came really close to modding my 8600s. but no.



OH, I'm with you guys 100%. But, I trust RM with my life and as being my brother (no blood) I'd let him do any soldering he felt like. He builds his own audio stuff, so This is but, second nature... Now, if you asked me to do it... that would be another question!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> OH, I'm with you guys 100%. But, I trust RM with my life and as being my brother (no blood) I'd let him do any soldering he felt like. He builds his own audio stuff, so This is but, second nature... Now, if you asked me to do it... that would be another question!



haha my dads the same way. when he was in high school he build radios from scratch. 
i just wanna be as good as he is someday.

but anyway!
back o/t....
i dont know what to get next? new ram, new video card, new psu. 
i really want to know how the 4870's are going to be.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2008)

Ram is good, vid card is good. j you having any instabilities with the psu when overclocked?


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ram is good, vid card is good. j you having any instabilities with the psu when overclocked?



maybe im not sure...how do i know if it is my psu?
every time i try and oc my cpu, when it freezes, the screen gets all scrambled.
so im thinking its either my ram or my psu? i have no clue?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> maybe im not sure...how do i know if it is my psu?
> every time i try and oc my cpu, when it freezes, the screen gets all scrambled.
> so im thinking its either my ram or my psu? i have no clue?



If the screen scrambles and so forth, then its mostly the Ram having issues. Run Memtest at those clocks that its having problems, and see what happens... Then after that check the PSU... Rails and so forth


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> If the screen scrambles and so forth, then its mostly the Ram having issues. Run Memtest at those clocks that its having problems, and see what happens... Then after that check the PSU... Rails and so forth



ok ill do that.
i need to start a new thread on this though.


----------



## HTC (Jun 12, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> maybe im not sure...how do i know if it is my psu?
> every time i try and oc my cpu, when it freezes, the screen gets all scrambled.
> so im thinking its either my ram or my psu? i have no clue?



Isolate your RAM OC from your CPU OC: turn the multi all the way to the minimum and boot into windows and prime95 (blend) for several hours: if it doesn't do that again, you know the problem is the CPU and not the RAM and, if it does, the problem is the RAM and not the CPU.

When the RAM passes on prime95 blend test, you can raise the multi back to it's former number. Should it do that again, both your CPU and your RAM had OC probs but you can be sure that your RAM is now fine!

Read this: i know it's for another board and CPU but it explains a lot.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 15, 2008)

Just ran with the 177.26 drivers on my 9800gtx, got a healthy little boost!


I'd like this to be added 

Didnt even overclock my cpu from my everyday settings


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> Just ran with the 177.26 drivers on my 9800gtx, got a healthy little boost!
> 
> 
> I'd like this to be added
> ...



Where'd you get the drivers from? I've seen a couple of places with the inf mod already in there, but I haven't tried as I'm not sure of the source.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 15, 2008)

got them from one of the links in this thread : http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=62762


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

About a 300 point increase here w/ the new drivers. Good stuff. I honestly think I gained more on the move to the 175 drivers from 169, but this is a nice little bump too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

*Add me:*

All right guys..  a little bit of me tweaking... 10971...







I'm coming to the top!

More New stuff! 






Now, hows that!


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 16, 2008)

You should try it with the 177.26's


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> You should try it with the 177.26's



Yeah, I need to download it and fix the .irf file.. I tried doing it once, but it kept saying that there  I had the latest drivers...


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 16, 2008)

Jr needs to run the program again, his new GPU would give him alot higher of a score.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

He flashed to a better BIOS, but I don't think it gave him too much of an improvement even though he could get the clocks higher.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice Cold. Get the drivers here. There is an already modded inf file on there.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Nice Cold. Get the drivers here. There is an already modded inf file on there.



Thanks man, I'll try them out tonight once I get home from work


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks man, I'll try them out tonight once I get home from work



Dang it... I forgot that I was still using Vista 32bit.. I haven't got around to putting the 64bit cd in... lol... But i'll be finding it! thanks for the help!


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's the 32bit. Here's Solaris's link w/ all of them. Largon has all os's linked further down.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Here's the 32bit. Here's Solaris's link w/ all of them. Largon has all os's linked further down.



I got the drivers, I just for some reason am having problems with the .inf file.. pagalms is working on the 32bit drivers right now. So, fingers crossed on having them in my system tonight!


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmm, that sucks. How are you installing it? I just unzipped the 7zip into a folder, then moved the modded .inf file into there, then selected the ran the setup file from that same folder and everything installed smoothly.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Hmm, that sucks. How are you installing it? I just unzipped the 7zip into a folder, then moved the modded .inf file into there, then selected the ran the setup file from that same folder and everything installed smoothly.



I did the same. Might be because I deleted the old .inf file and replaced it with the modded one???


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know I didn't even have to replace it, just moved it in there. If you manually deleted the old one that may be the problem.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I don't know I didn't even have to replace it, just moved it in there. If you manually deleted the old one that may be the problem.



Can you Screen Shot where you added it for me?  Might be the reason..


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

Here we go basically, I just unzipped that 7zip file into that folder called 177.26, then simply moved the .inf file into that folder. Also in that folder is a setup program. After moving in the .inf I ran the set-up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Here we go basically, I just unzipped that 7zip file into that folder called 177.26, then simply moved the .inf file into that folder. Also in that folder is a setup program. After moving in the .inf I ran the set-up. Hope this helps.



I just got the drivers working. I just threw the modded .inf file in the folder and it works.. 

ADD ME!!!!







Thats the new drivers, and stock 9800gx2!


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice man, very nice.  You can probably catch Psycho w/ some oc on that gx2 too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm happy with it..


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

Damnit I need my DDR3 board, DDR3 and a 3870x2 to go with my 2x3870's and then enjoy some quadfire.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 16, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Damnit I need my DDR3 board, DDR3 and a 3870x2 to go with my 2x3870's and then enjoy some quadfire.



hey, if the card gets lower then $499 I might think about another one! lol... I Might think about it


I'm sorry to do this to ya Jbunch!

ADD ME






thats with me clocking the card.. Now, lets get this processor bench ready!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice one.  Beat me by a hair...

However, I must warn you:  A new chip is on order and I will be coming back


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Nice one.  Beat me by a hair...
> 
> However, I must warn you:  A new chip is on order and I will be coming back



Oh, I bet.. new cards are out also.. lol.. I just need to oc this CPU and I'll be good! Don't know how much longer I'll have the top spot for Nvidia... The cards look killer!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 17, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh, I bet.. new cards are out also.. lol.. I just need to oc this CPU and I'll be good! Don't know how much longer I'll have the top spot for Nvidia... The cards look killer!



I doubt the new cards will hold a candle to you Cold. I have a feeling that nVidia was just in a rush to get a new generation of cards out again.
9800GX2 w/177.26 > GX280 w/ 177.26


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I doubt the new cards will hold a candle to you Cold. I have a feeling that nVidia was just in a rush to get a new generation of cards out again.
> 9800GX2 w/177.26 > GX280 w/ 177.26



You could be right!?? Who know till TRT does his benches... But, I need him to do it with one of the two cards! lol


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 17, 2008)

dang cold.. you get much closer i'll have to try for a bit more.. hehe


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> dang cold.. you get much closer i'll have to try for a bit more.. hehe



Whenever I can get his Chip stable above 3.5 you might have! I think i've hit my Video card wall... Well with no mods... But, thank ya man!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Add This*

So tested the new 8.6 Drivers, yummy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2008)

Hows the new drivers working out for ya man!??!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Hows the new drivers working out for ya man!??!



My score from the 8.5 drivers was 7.2k, and the GPU score from 8.5 to 8.6 jumped like 1.4k, but my main rig is purely for benching and such.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 19, 2008)

I;m about to add a little of D to this board. I can't wait for it.

You going to start doing a top ten in this thread?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> My score from the 8.5 drivers was 7.2k, and the GPU score from 8.5 to 8.6 jumped like 1.4k, but my main rig is purely for benching and such.



Pretty nice, pretty nice there man!  Glad to see it was a good boost for ya!


@Damulta... I'm waiting on the pictures!


----------



## HTC (Jun 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Hows the new drivers working out for ya man!??!



Just did a run with my rig @ stock (except the RAM) and got this:






Compare that to what i got from my OCed system:






IMO, i think that, if i were to OC the card (it's an Asus: the OCed score was with a Sapphire) like it was before in my previous run (only made 2, thus far), i would get much more in the GPU score.

One thing, though: is it me or does the image seam worse then it did with my 1st test?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 19, 2008)

I should have really nice score once I have my DDR3 board all set up with my 3870x2 CFXed with the two 3870's I have now.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Pretty nice, pretty nice there man!  Glad to see it was a good boost for ya!
> 
> 
> @Damulta... I'm waiting on the pictures!



I'm waiting on cards


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2008)

HTC said:


> Just did a run with my rig @ stock (except the RAM) and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To me it seems the CPU is a tad off... The second Pic CPU scored way better then the first picture... 
But, if you oc the card, you could see a pretty nice score.. Both may be real close to each other (GPU and CPU scores)!!!! 

It does look good man.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I'm waiting on cards



Wow, it does take awhile for you guys to get cards threw OCLit... But, thats probably because of who you guys are! 

Can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## HTC (Jun 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> To me it seems the CPU is a tad off... The second Pic CPU scored way better then the first picture...
> But, if you oc the card, you could see a pretty nice score.. Both may be real close to each other (GPU and CPU scores)!!!!
> 
> It does look good man.



In the lower score pic, the only thing OCed is the RAM (multi and vDIMM) ...

In the higher score pic, CPU, GPU and RAM are OCed, hence the difference in CPU, GPU and overall scores between both pics: that and the driver version (8.6 in the 1st pic).


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2008)

HTC said:


> In the lower score pic, the only thing OCed is the RAM (multi and vDIMM) ...
> 
> In the higher score pic, CPU, GPU and RAM are OCed, hence the difference in CPU, GPU and overall scores between both pics.



That's right, you said that at the beginning of the post.. lol... Waking up from a nap still it seems! Dang niece!! 

I might be starting a [FS] thread in a few mins.. Anyone want a 10 year old niece!?!?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 19, 2008)

I want to see Psychoholic's new score with the new 8.6 drivers, I'll take a guess at around 14k will be his new score.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I want to see Psychoholic's new score with the new 8.6 drivers, I'll take a guess at around 14k will be his new score.



T_ski's also... He has a new chip on the way.. and this! lol


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope to be slightly competitive with you all in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=191765






Woot the new driver supports the old 9800GTX too!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=191765
> 
> 
> 
> ...





But no mod for me! lol.. Can't wait to see you cream us all! lol


----------



## t_ski (Jun 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> T_ski's also... He has a new chip on the way.. and this! lol



Hopefully I can still get it.  The seller is having second thoughts about selling to me


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Hopefully I can still get it.  The seller is having second thoughts about selling to me



I hope he doesn't! I need reasons to push and push! Then push more when I grab water in this bad boy!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 20, 2008)

OK, is this reason enough?

ADD THIS!!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

Damn Nice T


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2008)

T_ski... I need another gx2 even to compete with that score! lol...  Great score my man!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

How is Super AA in gaming now with 4 GPUs?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 20, 2008)

t_ski said:


> OK, is this reason enough?
> 
> ADD THIS!!!!!



WE'RE NOT WORTHY! WE'RE NOT WORTHY!!!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, man I really wish I got that Q9450 from fit now.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> How is Super AA in gaming now with 4 GPUs?



Haven't had a chance to do anything with it yet.  Just installed the new Cats and ran the benches for you guys.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 20, 2008)

UHOH, T_SKI.... nice score!!  

Going to see what i can do tomorrow


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Haven't had a chance to do anything with it yet.  Just installed the new Cats and ran the benches for you guys.



That's what I really want out of Tri SLi besides the benchmarks of course is the Super AA effect in games without slow down.

COD4 in 32AA in 1900X1200 is the bomb literally.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 20, 2008)

lol I still need a bigger monitor


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 21, 2008)

ADD THIS!

Not bad for a single card..  Nvidia Beta physx drivers FTW!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 21, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> ADD THIS!
> 
> Not bad for a single card..  Nvidia Beta physx drivers FTW!
> 
> ...


What did you get before the physx drivers?


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> What did you get before the physx drivers?



with 175.16 I got 69XX
177.26 Beta - 7340, cpu was 11775
177.39 Beta W/physx driver 8107 GPU Jumped to over 34K

Same clocks on all runs.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

wait... how did you get that CPU score!??! 34k on a q66...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)

Physx drivers, maybe a little something you should try out CS.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 21, 2008)

It uses your GPU for physx calculations which sends your cpu score through the roof.



Cold Storm said:


> wait... how did you get that CPU score!??! 34k on a q66...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> It uses your GPU for physx calculations which sends your cpu score through the roof.



all right. I go with that.. since the new drivers go with it...

JR, It doesn't support the 9800gx2... just the baby 9series...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)

Well that effin stinx bro. Wonder if you could Device ID mod it. Hmmmm .... 

Want me to try when I get home?


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 21, 2008)

Another Run, higher clocks on 9800, same cpu clocks etc..

hopefully JR is right..  You might be able to mod the device id.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well that effin stinx bro. Wonder if you could Device ID mod it. Hmmmm ....
> 
> Want me to try when I get home?



I'm down to try anything man! might take a few zz's and download the rest of the stuff I was downloading so I can put Vista 64 in here tomorrow again.


----------



## vega22 (Jun 21, 2008)

i get 8178 with these new drivers.

nv+physx/3dmark vantage=epic win


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm down to try anything man! might take a few zz's and download the rest of the stuff I was downloading so I can put Vista 64 in here tomorrow again.



Alright no problem bro. But no guarantees ok? 


I will post them in a new thread with download link if they work.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Alright no problem bro. But no guarantees ok?
> 
> 
> I will post them in a new thread with download link if they work.



Sounds good to me man


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe you could just use the modded .inf from the other 177 drivers?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmmm, I will take that into consideration. If this goes through well, you will see CS's score go through the roof. 

But, their maybe something added to the inf as well tho. I will just have to dig through them when i get home.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

well after reading tweak PC, I found out that its right now just for the gtx 2 series and 9800gtx (+) cards... Might be able to get something out of their new drivers... who knows...

but there can be modding inf files... so it can be done.


----------



## vega22 (Jun 21, 2008)

if you get the right mod .inf file it should run on all cuda cappable gpu :thumb:

check the 3dguru or nvidia forums for info on the files.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 21, 2008)

The file I downloaded is corrupted, where did you guys download it from?


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 21, 2008)

It took me quite a bit of googling to finally find one that works and wasnt corrupted, I will upload it to mediafire for you guys.

If you want it uploaded somewhere else let me know, i dont mind.. i have like ~40mbit upload speed.

Download here

I know it doesnt belong in this thread, im sure the mods will move it.




OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> The file I downloaded is corrupted, where did you guys download it from?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

So were the 177.35s not CUDA enabled? And this probably won't work for the 8800 series right, at least the CUDA part? Keep going through all these drivers.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 21, 2008)

did you install the physx driver?

physx 8.06.12

edit: Here's a download link


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> did you install the physx driver?
> 
> physx 8.06.12
> 
> edit: Here's a download link



Oh, I didn't realize there was an extra component, thanks man, I'll give it another go.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

Holy crap Psycho if I could thank you twice I would. My entire last test looks completely different. 1500 point gain w/ just the physx drivers. Same clocks, 1500 points higher. 30k on a e6750.  Now I wanna get some games w/ this.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 21, 2008)

Damn, ATI needs to get on that, or I should just get an Ageia PPU.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks phsycoholic. It is most definitely on for Wile E now. lol.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Thanks phsycoholic. It is most definitely on for Wile E now. lol.



You could probably get 10k w/ that modded gt Wile E. You still got that runnin?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 21, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> You could probably get 10k w/ that modded gt Wile E. You still got that runnin?



Yeah, I still got it. I already have the top single card 8800GT score in the orb, now it's time to try to extend that lead. lol. It'll probably be a day or 2 tho. Gotta get some sleep for work.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

*Add Me!*

Well. I just installed it... and i got some stuff for you guys on stock GPU clocks!







Physix for the win!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 21, 2008)

Somebody fire up GRAW and/or GRAW2 to see what difference it makes in Physx enabled games.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Somebody fire up GRAW and/or GRAW2 to see what difference it makes in Physx enabled games.



wish I had those games.. I can play a map or two of UT3...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 21, 2008)

Doesn't UT3 have a Physx enabled map or 2 anyway?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Doesn't UT3 have a Physx enabled map or 2 anyway?



that, plus the game makes you download and install the Agiea (spelling is off due to sleep! almost 24 hours woot!) Physx system installed with the game... But, I have one more 

ADD ME:
Now this is OC card and system!






I know once I get that hotfix from Windows, I will be all set!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 21, 2008)

Man, I don't even think I could touch that with out a PPU card and a 2nd 4850, although from what I got quoted for the price of a 4870, might be picking one of those up.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow! So you didn't need any modded drivers, nice score CS!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 21, 2008)

I will have my scores with the new 4850 up here in a minute.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Man, I don't even think I could touch that with out a PPU card and a 2nd 4850, although from what I got quoted for the price of a 4870, might be picking one of those up.



You never know man! I'm in total bliss.. I still want to grab my hands on a Palit ATI card... but I love this card! lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh wow! So you didn't need any modded drivers, nice score CS!



I saw in a thread at OC Forums that you didn't need the new 177.39 drivers.. Just install and should work.. so I said hey do it... If it doesn't work, then I'll wait for you or someone else to mod it... But, it works perfectly...


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 21, 2008)

Well hopefully soon I will have a 2nd HD 48x0 card and we will see what I can do, also I am on a dual, so your quad will deff beat me on CPU score.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> that, plus the game makes you download and install the Agiea (spelling is off due to sleep! almost 24 hours woot!) Physx system installed with the game... But, I have one more
> 
> ADD ME:
> Now this is OC card and system!
> ...



Nice score.  Almost caught up to me 

JBunch is getting behind  Keep him busy, guys


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Nice score.  Almost caught up to me
> 
> JBunch is getting behind  Keep him busy, guys



I'm just glad the guy is doing good.. Just all of a sudden is GONE!

And thanks T_ski, I hope once I get that hotfix from MS.... PM me and I'll throw you what I've found.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think it will help me if you said it's nvidia based...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I don't think it will help me if you said it's nvidia based...



Well, I sent ya a PM any ways! Thanks all for the kind words.. and Wile e, I suggest you install this baby!  and ... I need sleep!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, he currently has limited internet time right now. I talk to him whenever he is online. I used to talk to him everyday.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Add This*

Benches with the 4850, I think I am the first, w00t.  Posting both stock and OC on the GPU.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Benches with the 4850, I think I am the first, w00t.  Posting both stock and OC on the GPU.



Not bad Dark, Not bad at all!! you got head room!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

*Add Me:*

I went running around and decided to put the 177.39 drivers in my system... I'm quite Impressed with them! 







almost a 300 point jump from what I was at with the 177.35 drivers...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)

Holy cow! Congrats! BTW, CS, I just installed the 8.6 Hotfix as well. Get ready for some scores in 3dM06.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Holy cow! Congrats! BTW, CS, I just installed the 8.6 Hotfix as well. Get ready for some scores in 3dM06.



I think I need to run a few myself... I'm just now playing UT3... My god these Physx drivers are sweet! I run right at 63fps... and DON'T go down! Its so smooth I forget where I'm at sometimes!


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 21, 2008)

wow very nice scores CS!  Beating Crossfire X Setups with your card..  you should add another one and see what happens


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 21, 2008)

*add this*

Broke 3k!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> wow very nice scores CS!  Beating Crossfire X Setups with your card..  you should add another one and see what happens



But that would require me to grab another sli board, and card itself! lol... I think I got more out of my CPU now.. I'm waiting for the thunderstorm to end before trying more..


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> But that would require me to grab another sli board, and card itself! lol... I think I got more out of my CPU now.. I'm waiting for the thunderstorm to end before trying more..



Alright, storms over, get to work! (Don't make come over there!)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Alright, storms over, get to work! (Don't make come over there!)



Lmao.. I guess I should chose my words right! lol.. Going to see my sister in a bit and later tonight go back to it all!


----------



## OverclockedBoo (Jun 21, 2008)

*Add This*

P8401

Phenom X4 9850 @ 2.7Ghz
x2 Sapphire HD 3870's in CrossFire @ 837/1251 (single slot & DDR4)
x4 Corsair pc2-6400
DFI LP DK 790FX
BFG 650w psu


----------



## ShogoXT (Jun 22, 2008)

Add me please. New 4850 not in crossfire yet. I OCed my C2D to 2.9ghz and is what is holding me back I think.  CPU-Z cant seem to detect.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 22, 2008)

You have speedstep or EIST enabled in your BIOS so it drops the volts and multiplier to save energy.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 22, 2008)

And it is running at the 2.9 w/ the bench, it just slows at idle, so it won't affect your score unless c1e coupled w/ vdroop is affecting your stability.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 22, 2008)

*add this, forget the other*

 ~400 gain, using the hotfix drivers


----------



## OverclockedBoo (Jun 22, 2008)

Did you already have 8.6 installed? I jumped around 500 points at stock speed when I moved from 8.5 to 8.6. I may have to try the 4850 hotfix...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 22, 2008)

OverclockedBoo said:


> Did you already have 8.6 installed? I jumped around 500 points at stock speed when I moved from 8.5 to 8.6. I may have to try the 4850 hotfix...



yeah, But I cleaned all drivers first though.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Add This*

Got the CPU and 4850 higher, nothing great but here are the new scores.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 23, 2008)

Dang, this thing never gets updated anymore does it. hehe


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 23, 2008)

JBunch07 lost his internet for a bit, might be back, was for a bit, so it should be updated sometime hopefully.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> JBunch07 lost his internet for a bit, might be back, was for a bit, so it should be updated sometime hopefully.



Yeah i believe he was in a middle of a move.


----------



## gamepagol (Jun 24, 2008)

*Add This*

this is my 1st post on this forum.... 

Add my score please

this is my 1st run on *forceware 177.39 + PhysX 8.06.12*

Vista Ultimate 32Bit
Q6600 @ 3GHz on stock cooling
MSI 8800GTS 512 OC on stock cooling
Abit IP35Pro BIOS14
Hynix 2GB DDR2 @ 667
Seagate 250GB SATA
Tagan 600W TurboForce II

3DMark Vantage Score: *P7513*
GPU Score: 5989
CPU Score: 31757 

gamepagol - MSI 8800GTS 512 @ 760/1000/1900 - P7513 - Q6600 @ 3005Mhz





thank you all


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice game, push that gts oc some more and you should be able to hit 8k.


----------



## gamepagol (Jun 24, 2008)

2nd try with further oc GPU as can't push CPU more right now just on intel heatsink 

3DMark Vantage Score: *P7748*
GPU Score: 6189
CPU Score: 31679 

gamepagol - MSI 8800GTS 512 @ 780/1025/1950 - P7748 - Q6600 @ 3005Mhz


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 24, 2008)

Keep pushin it man, vantage is more leniant w/ gpu clocks than 06. I was able to bench my gts at 820/1080/2052 in vantage, 06 I have to knock some of those down a bit cause it crashes. Push it up and watch your temps.


----------



## gamepagol (Jun 24, 2008)

*break 8K on vantage 8800GTS G92*


3rd try with further oc GPU

3DMark Vantage Score: *P8027*
GPU Score: 6432
CPU Score: 31351 

gamepagol - MSI 8800GTS 512 @ 800/1035/2000 - P8027 - Q6600 @ 3005Mhz






GPU Max Temp: 67C
CPU Max Temp all cores:  62C


----------



## erocker (Jun 25, 2008)

*Add this...*






When 3rd party OCing and fan control software is out for this card it will be much nicer.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> When 3rd party OCing and fan control software is out for this card it will be much nicer.



Wow that's quite nice. Are those different cat's than when it was released?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 25, 2008)

erocker you should stick this thread


----------



## erocker (Jun 25, 2008)

I did initially, but it became un-stuck.  I'm sure it will be stickied again soon enough!  Oh, I used 8.6 hotfix drivers.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> When 3rd party OCing and fan control software is out for this card it will be much nicer.



Meh. Just go h2o. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Meh. Just go h2o. lol.



You and water! lol... I got Vista 64 bit in... didn't do much.. Got 14337... SO no posting! 

just this


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Meh. Just go h2o. lol.



He is scared


BUT

I hear that you can use a HD3870 block on that card










http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...etal_EK-FC3870_CF_Acetal.html?tl=g30c87#blank

Just think how sweet it would be E.


----------



## erocker (Jun 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Meh. Just go h2o. lol.



It's a possibility, though it needs to be volt modded as well.  I dunno if I can afford a nice w/c setup right now.  I have to pay for some 4870's first.  This 4850 will go in my AMD rig.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 25, 2008)

I wanna know if the 3870x2 blocks will fit on the 4870x2 cards


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 25, 2008)

15.4K baby


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 25, 2008)

Psychoholic said:


> 15.4K baby



Sweet score Psychoholic!  Now, you hit me back to third! lol.. I just need to get more out of this Gx2!!!


----------



## warup89 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Add this*

this is the highest score [so far] i got on my system, thanks to tri-fire


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 27, 2008)

Just modified a new BIOS with different settings and decided to run Vantage again.

New score...


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 27, 2008)

ADD THIS

I used the Nvidia 200 series drivers and installed the nvidia physx driver.. 
(i used a modded ini to support my 8800GT) then i enabled physx for my 8800GT..
The higher OC for my 8800GT is because i changed the thermal paste from stock to AS5.. 

Specs: Intel Q6600, INNO3D 8800GT OC edition..


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 28, 2008)

Erocker can you update scores until j_bunch gets back? I could get em' together if you want, and you could edit the post?


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

*Add this...*

Sorry, I have no time to update this thread, as I'm currently trying to get the 3d06 thread together, and I'm doing a buch of this:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Sweet benches my man! Now, I have to try and make sure I can be in the top 5 with the 4800 series being able to crossfire like THIS!!! 

And bro, its all good on the updates.. Your just one person... Can't update everything!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 28, 2008)

New CPU received today and just installed.  Stock run was P13424.  Can't wait to put the OC to it and see what I get 

(note new CPU in siggy)
V
V
V
V
V


----------



## Psychoholic (Jun 28, 2008)

sweet T_ski should break 15K, i think in the next week or so we're putting our custom liquid cooling on our 9650 and our 3870X2's that should be interesting.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

T_Ski, I just can't believe you where able to buy that Cpu at that price! 
Can't wait to see that 16k from ya!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 28, 2008)

If someone can point me in the direction of some 4870x2's, I'll go straight for 20k


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

t_ski said:


> If someone can point me in the direction of some 4870x2's, I'll go straight for 20k



Lol.. Need to talk to a ATI factory and see about doing a review! lol...


----------



## t_ski (Jun 29, 2008)

I've got the money for one 4870x2, and I'd sell my cards to pay for the other one


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> T_Ski, I just can't believe you where able to buy that Cpu at that price!
> Can't wait to see that 16k from ya!



He's going for 16K in Vantage when I can't even get 16k in 06


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 29, 2008)

i oc't only my cpu but very nice i think


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 29, 2008)

*add this*

my first time to have 4k thnx


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 29, 2008)

groothof22 said:


> Add me please my first time to have 4k thnx



Edit your post and put "add this" as the title, it helps Jbunch find the right posts when he searches.


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 29, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Edit your post and put "add this" as the title, it helps Jbunch find the right posts when he searches.


 its this good? sorry for my bad engelis


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yep


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 29, 2008)

thnx ozzmanFloyd120


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

Pretty nice Score for a E2180! OC a little more on the CPU and the card, and you might just make it past 5k... Just depends on the oc...


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 29, 2008)

thnx, mabey i gonna do that a little bit more i am not a super overclocker but its nice to lern and my engelis to


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I've got the money for one 4870x2, and I'd sell my cards to pay for the other one



Damn you! Lol.. I can't wait to see those babies in CrossfireX!!! Only thing... I wish the best in you selling them! Its been hard for a lot of people to sell their 3870x2...


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 29, 2008)

so i Have oc, my cpu to 3,00ghz look the results 5k its fun


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 29, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> oli_ramsay: How on earth did you get less points than me? Bad GPU drivers?
> 
> You get 800 more CPU score, 200 less GPU score and 45 points less 3DMarks



hey onboard look my results whit almoste the same specs


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 29, 2008)

*"Add This"*

whit the gpu oc't to  6k now


----------



## ghost101 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DaMulta (Jun 30, 2008)

So do I need to run the feature test?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice dude, very nice.  Looks like you may be the first one to hit 20k 'round these parts.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow DaMulta, that is a sweet score, I can't wait to see the cards OCed to the max now.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 30, 2008)

I still have a phase to install on my cpu.

A rad to water cool the chip set.

Full coverage danger den blocks on the video cards.


20k will be mine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2008)

You don't have to do the Feature tests.. There isn't anything of a points boost... I only have gotten around 4 to 10 points better if doing the feature test... But, I do do all the tests... 

But, All I can say Damulta is


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Cold.


I sent wile a text message and he told me "F U" 

LOL

This is all stock fans BTW.... even on the cpu.


PALiT 9800GTX Kicks A@@ and takes names!!!


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2008)

Damulta: No problem! Wish I could get some sponership like ya! Nothing more then 

Erocker: Wonder what will come first... Him at 21k in Vantage, or you to 1k on thanks! Lol.


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2008)

Jeeze my thanks count is getting ridiculous!  I haven't even looked at my post count in a while!  I think DaMulta will get that 21k no problem..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2008)

erocker said:


> Jeeze my thanks count is getting ridiculous!  I haven't even looked at my post count in a while!  I think DaMulta will get that 21k no problem..



I don't know.. I think you where around 890 in the last two days.. Lol.. Sorry, look at everything when I'm posting..


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 30, 2008)

Screenshots from DaMulta answered my question to him in my thread. 

Thats some pretty sweet speeds for stock cooling. Might just get that 9800GTX.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 30, 2008)

I bet you could get 20k on air DaMulta. I know the gtx will go a lot higher than those clocks, although I don't know how it works in sli. Take off the side panel, crank all the fans up all the way, and let er' rip though before you get all that fancy water loopin. You may really be the first one anywhere to hit 20k on stock air........


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 30, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I bet you could get 20k on air DaMulta. I know the gtx will go a lot higher than those clocks, although I don't know how it works in sli. Take off the side panel, crank all the fans up all the way, and let er' rip though before you get all that fancy water loopin. You may really be the first one anywhere to hit 20k on stock air........



I can attempt if someone gives me a GTX.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 30, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I can attempt if someone gives me a GTX.



 Well I'd be happy to as well if someone would be so kind. Throw in a quad too, and I'll throw up all kinds of scores......


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, it looks like I might need a little bigger PSU. I think I am starting to hit a wall on it.

I'm not 100% sure on this yet tho.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 30, 2008)

I have only ran it with the new physx drivers.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Well, it looks like I might need a little bigger PSU. I think I am starting to hit a wall on it.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure on this yet tho.





With the set up that your running, I would be suggesting a 1200 watt PSU... I say that because of the use of Phase and so on... But, that is just me...


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> With the set up that your running, I would be suggesting a 1200 watt PSU... I say that because of the use of Phase and so on... But, that is just me...



The clock you see above is stable. It's going above that is were I have problems. I think it's peeks in a couple of spots that shuts it down, but your right a 1200 watt would solve the problem.

The phase runs on it's own power


I may just end up running 2 antec 1k power boxes. This is what kingpin has to do on heavy overclocks on his rig.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 30, 2008)

Could try a Silverstone ST1200, has 6 +12v rails, each with more than the Antec True Power Quattro (not knocking that) and is only $50 more than the TPQ.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256041


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> The clock you see above is stable. It's going above that is were I have problems. I think it's peeks in a couple of spots that shuts it down, but your right a 1200 watt would solve the problem.
> 
> The phase runs on it's own power
> 
> ...



I thought that Phase had it own box and everything.. I was typing that out right when I woke up from my 3 hour nap before work.. lol.. 

I would do this if I was you.. Grab another PSU, between 850-1k. ON that new one, I would put all three Video cards, and then any type of SATA that your using.. OR IDE... I say that for the fact that now you have your CPU pulling on ONE psu, while the "Extras" are using the other one... But, Like I said, if I was ya..

Then once your done benching, tear it apart, clock everything back to the 24/7 clocks and you have your system not even bothered...

 my man!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 1, 2008)

I would just get a 1200w PCP&C psu. 

For me, if the 4870's prove to be too much for this PSU to handle, I'll piggyback the meanwell to the Video cards. If that doesn't work, I'll piggyback my Corsair HX620.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 1, 2008)

I hope the best for ya man!  Can't wait to see those Killer oc's!


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 2, 2008)

Drum roll 

20k on all stock cooling


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Drum roll
> 
> 20k on all stock cooling



I hate you man! Totally just  "HATE" you! Lmao..

 My Man!


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Drum roll
> 
> 20k on all stock cooling



 man. Well done.  I can go home now. We need to get this thing updated......


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 4, 2008)

HD4850, stock cooling and voltage


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

*Add Me:*

Saturday Night Benching: Q6700 at 3.8, GPU at 772,1060,1914


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Saturday Night Benching: Q6700 at 3.8, GPU at 772,1060,1914



Damn show off!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

thoughtdisorder said:


> Damn show off!



We'll see how it goes when I get that GTX! Might be better, might be the same. Who knows!? But, I am at my end without doing any hard modding to this card..


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 10, 2008)

2GB kit (1GBx2), Ballistix 240-pin DIMM, DDR3 PC3-16000 memory module
New ram will be in tomorrow, and no more 1066Mhz now were talking 2ghz!!!!

My cousin might let be use his PSU over the weekend, so new runs are in the making!!!!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 10, 2008)

*Add me*

Broke 8K


----------



## deagle (Jul 10, 2008)

waiting for two aquagratix to kick the 16k with my 24/7 sys...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 10, 2008)

deagle said:


> waiting for two aquagratix to kick the 16k with my 24/7 sys...



nice score!!!
That's a mental OC! Did you voldmod those to get 1Ghz core?  And what's your actuall memory speed (I assume it's not really 1MHz )?


----------



## deagle (Jul 10, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> nice score!!!
> That's a mental OC! Did you voldmod those to get 1Ghz core?  And what's your actuall memory speed (I assume it's not really 1MHz )?



1 GHZ... not yet...

it´s a GPUz / Catalyst / Biosupdate Problem, Cards are both stock cooled, actual setting 820/1100 @ standart voltage. VGPU Hardmod is done, my chiller...  eggshacking without the two GPU´s


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 10, 2008)

Ohh, I see.  My dual core CPU score really suck compared to some of the quads on here.  What does eggshacking mean


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey, guys, do you think its mainly CPU score thats put a damper on my total overall? Just curious what everyone's thoughts were. Thanks in advance.

EDIT: Oh also nice scores oli deagle urb damulta and cold storm!


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hey, guys, do you think its mainly CPU score thats put a damper on my total overall? Just curious what everyone's thoughts were. Thanks in advance.
> 
> EDIT: Oh also nice scores oli deagle urb damulta and cold storm!



What were your scores again? Cpu score doesn't make a terribly big difference in vantage though, at least not on normal levels w/o physX and such. GPU is far more important, although cpu does still carry some weight. If you were to say jump to a 45nm quad, then yeah, you'd probably get a 1k boost or so in total score. Up to a standard dual around 4ghz, not too much more I think.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> 2GB kit (1GBx2), Ballistix 240-pin DIMM, DDR3 PC3-16000 memory module
> New ram will be in tomorrow, and no more 1066Mhz now were talking 2ghz!!!!
> 
> My cousin might let be use his PSU over the weekend, so new runs are in the making!!!!



Dude, that is just sick! Sick I say! I can't wait to see those happen! I will be benching again come the end of the weekend I am hoping.. Got a surprise for everyone!


----------



## DOM (Jul 11, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Dude, that is just sick! Sick I say! I can't wait to see those happen! I will be benching again come the end of the weekend I am hoping.. Got a surprise for everyone!



280GTX


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2008)

Bro, I wish.. But, got something in the works. Still stuck at #58! The box is ready for the card and tagging.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input farlex.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=833081&postcount=421

Thats the link of my latest run with the AW9D-Max. Really dont feel like reinstalling Vista just to run Vantage tho.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks for the input farlex.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=833081&postcount=421
> 
> Thats the link of my latest run with the AW9D-Max. Really dont feel like reinstalling Vista just to run Vantage tho.



You mean you haven't put up a score with the DFI yet?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 11, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> You mean you haven't put up a score with the DFI yet?



Nope not in vantage. I just dont feel like messing around with Vista 64 drivers.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2008)

Bro, its so fun to do! There isn't anything better! Lol.. I feel ya. Drivers with 64 can get painful at times.. But if you work at it, then you'll get it.


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2008)

So does anyone know what happened to jbunch?


----------



## DOM (Jul 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> So does anyone know what happened to jbunch?



Last Activity: 06-20-2008 06:47 PM 

Nope


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 11, 2008)

Last I heard from him is that he had just gotten his internet back, so my guess is either it is gone for good or he is AWOL.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2008)

I wish I knew myself. I never like to see a fellow just have a no go.. Lost in translation type thing. Great guy...


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2008)

Well then...  I suppose I may have to try updating this thread.  This weekend I guess.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually last I talked to J was on the 19th and still had to use his shared connection. I think he may not have access anymore until he can get Comcast/Time Warner to install the schtuff.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well then...  I suppose I may have to try updating this thread.  This weekend I guess.



You do a great service to us all.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 11, 2008)

DOM said:


> Last Activity: 06-20-2008 06:47 PM



And amazingly he still holds a 13.9 post/day ratio.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 11, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> And amazingly he still holds a 13.9 post/day ratio.



Your PPD only remains the same if you don't login.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2008)

Erocker, I won't be able to this weekend.. But, if you need any help going threw any of the threads, then I'd help ya


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2008)

Mahahahahhaha


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2008)

Going to install another psu for tomorrow night.... have to run and get to borrow it for a bit.


Soooo close tho, ran the cpu test in 06 for about 5 secs after the first two test....sooo close


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2008)

What are your other cpu voltage settings for that speed Damulta?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2008)

1.75
1.70
1.30
I think, close to that

Still playing with it.

Vantage would not open at all, it would just sit there.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> 1.75
> 1.70
> 1.30
> I think, close to that
> ...



lol. You think you could label those voltages for me? lol


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2008)

cpu
pll
vtt


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> cpu
> pll
> vtt



Damn, Mine doesn't have VTT, or it puts it under a different name.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2008)

> CPU VTT is the most important setting for stable overclocks. The CPU VTT Voltage sets the CPU termination voltage, allowing for a 1.55V maximum. Using this voltage in combination with the CPU VCore voltage setting can greatly enhance the system stability while overclocked. The system memory reference voltage is split between settings, the controller reference voltage and one option each for the two memory channels. In all cases, the base reference voltage can be set to a maximum of .03V over half of the set memory voltage. (Taken from HardOCP)
> "In summary, the CPU VTT controls the CPU termination voltage. Based on Kirmie's observations, it reduces the number of false electrical signals by providing a form of "ground" to pull out these false currents. ." (Credit to Kirmie for the find) My experience with this board is that the max setting (1.55) provides the best results. I have not had a single crash or temperature variation as a result.



I could have it 2 low. I think that u want 2 keep that one low tho.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/167489-asus-p5n32-e-overclocking-guide.html

I need to put my chipset on water also....


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jul 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Damn, Mine doesn't have VTT, or it puts it under a different name.



in other words FSB termination voltage


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jul 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I could have it 2 low. I think that u want 2 keep that one low tho.
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/167489-asus-p5n32-e-overclocking-guide.html
> 
> I need to put my chipset on water also....



yes I keep it low on air and water because there are people who think that higher FSB voltage will kill a chip - I had my E8400 die so I'm taking no chances now  ... and under sub-zero temps I don't worry about it as much


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> in other words FSB termination voltage



Sweet! Thanks for that. Been wracking my brain over that since D posted that VTT article. What's the general consensus on the max for a 45nm chip?


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jul 13, 2008)

I keep mine at 1.3 -1.35
EDIT: on air or water - while on DICE I max out (because I am running FSB of 585 or there abouts )


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2008)

I have read that you want to keep it low in the past.

I'm scared to go over 1.4, but you know me If it needs to go up it will go up.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> I keep mine at 1.3 -1.35



Do u do this with 5+Ghz?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I have read that you want to keep it low in the past.
> 
> I'm scared to go over 1.4, but you know me If it needs to go up it will go up.



That's what I'm thinking. Besides, I paid $1000 for this cpu. If it fries, I'm rma'ing it without guilt. As far as I'm concerned, Extreme means OCing is covered. lol.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jul 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Do u do this with 5+Ghz?



1.4-1.45


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jul 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Besides, I paid $1000 for this cpu. If it fries, I'm rma'ing it without guilt. As far as I'm concerned, Extreme means OCing is covered. lol.



It better be - is it not the whole purposre of selling a >$1k proc?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Besides, I paid $1000 for this cpu. If it fries, I'm rma'ing it without guilt. As far as I'm concerned, Extreme means OCing is covered. lol.



They gave me another one.....you have to send the fan and everything in


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> They gave me another one.....you have to send the fan and everything in



Yeah, I know. I let my dad use it for the Q6600 I gave him, But I could get it back, NP.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 13, 2008)

I just hope I can run a benchmark at that speed. It's a new personal best for me.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 14, 2008)

*Add me *

My best score yet:


----------



## ShogoXT (Jul 15, 2008)

Add me.

Oh and how do these numbers look? Il understand if you dont add extremes, I can have a performance one up shortly.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 15, 2008)

I pulled a 7116 on my 8800 at 800Mhz and cpu at 3.6 and the Physx drivers. Unfortunately, that put the final nail in the coffin of what was once my best clocker. It will only run at stock speed now. Won't overclock at all. The only card I have left that hasn't degraded is a crap clocker straight out of the box. Can't even get 850 with the vmods. This sucks. I wanted to play with these Physx drivers more.


----------



## ShogoXT (Jul 15, 2008)

*Add me*

The other info is above.


----------



## DOM (Jul 16, 2008)

getting error not finding nvcuda.dll

wtf is going on any one got this before dont have time to look though 28pages


----------



## t_ski (Jul 16, 2008)

I had it with my physx card.  I installed the later drivers.  I think you might need either the dll itself or install cuda itself. - just a guess.


----------



## DOM (Jul 16, 2008)

wheres cuda I did download the NVIDIA PhysX Properties

im green  with NVIDIA


----------



## t_ski (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't remember - it's on the nvidia site somewhere.  Poke around a little or google it.


----------



## DOM (Jul 16, 2008)

well got 4441 cpu @ 3.6GHz card stock is that any good


----------



## Wile E (Jul 16, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I pulled a 7116 on my 8800 at 800Mhz and cpu at 3.6 and the Physx drivers. Unfortunately, that put the final nail in the coffin of what was once my best clocker. It will only run at stock speed now. Won't overclock at all. The only card I have left that hasn't degraded is a crap clocker straight out of the box. Can't even get 850 with the vmods. This sucks. I wanted to play with these Physx drivers more.



Well, turns out, this current card just needed a block reseat. I must not have had it tightened evenly. The "best" one I had is still dead tho. *plays taps*

850Mhz so far, and still more voltage available to me. Don't add it yet tho, still got some clocking to do.

*Wile E - Palit 8800GT @ 850/925/2125 - P7419 - QX9650 @ 3600Mhz*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=236889


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

*ADD Me.... Just kidding*

If Nvidia PhysX is working then your CPU score will be something like 35000 + points... 

But, I am sorry to say. I just 1337 your a$$!!!

ADD ME:






Wait... It does so bad, that the [P]erforamce version won't even run! 0 fps ftw!!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 16, 2008)

*Add This...*

Well, did a little more tweaking. With the Physx drivers, cpu speed makes even less of a difference. I gained only 30pts by clocking from 3.6 to 4.4 on my cpu at the same gpu clocks.

*Wile E - Palit 8800GT @ 925/925/2312 - P7708 - QX9650 @ 4400Mhz*

And with that, I have the fastest single 8800GT on the ORB again. Albeit it's not considered official by Futuremark because of the Physx usage.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=237150


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 16, 2008)

Wile E, that's pretty sweet my man! Can't wait to see it all on the 4870's!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Wile E, that's pretty sweet my man! Can't wait to see it all on the 4870's!



Might not be going the 4870 route now. Lets just say there might be something different coming from Palit in a month or so. I'll be waiting for that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 17, 2008)

Bro, you know me, I'll be waiting for it! I can't wait to get my GTX  come next week! Might be able to get it by this weekend.. need to call EVGA and see if i can up the shipping... But, still, I  can wait. Free cards are all ways good


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 17, 2008)

@Wile E

Nice score! 

Also, what happens if you reach over 10k posts and 1k thanks? 2 custom titles? 

@Cold Storm

Do you think with a modded inf you can get physx with the 8400GS?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Wile E
> 
> Nice score!
> 
> Also, what happens if you reach over 10k posts and 1k thanks? 2 custom titles?



Thanks.

And I lol'ed. 

I think I should automatically become a partner. You listening w1z? lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 17, 2008)

Your number one in my heart wile e.. Lmao... 

JR, it doesn't work yet. The physx only works for the G92 and the G200 cores.. That I don't have. Even with a modded .inf, i don't get anything. Running the 177.66 drivers right now.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 17, 2008)

I wonder if you will be able to take my 20k score cold


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 17, 2008)

well, here is the thing im thinking. If the gtx can get me somewhere around what i had, i'll go sli and sure enough try. If not go quad sli with 9800gx2. The one we really need to worry what he's doing is t_ski. i know the man has something up his sleave... But right now i gotta see about the gtx, then think of a processor now i got water. Then go sli with board and all...


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2008)

lol What I'm working on right now is trying to deploy 600 virtual machines without any server resouces to utilize them with, while doing support for the past 300 I've already done.  On top of that, I need to lead a team of interns, do their training while trying to keep everything moving.  Oh, and I'm moving into a new house in two weeks so I'm packing and stuff, too.

Aside from that, I'm waiting for the 4870X2 release 

Wile E: I need you to post those BIOS settings here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57098


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow... I thought you where around 23-25... You may still be... but that's.... Know why your staff now! 
Your just waiting for the release so you can "legally" tell someone you have one.. lol


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2008)

Nope, I'm 36. Got a wife, three kids (one @ 11 & twins @ 6).  Bonerfied member of the old farts club.

As for the card, I never get anything of the sort   I have to buy my cards like the rest of you.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, way off.. Lmao.  for a great guy none the less. I thought you'd probably have that "staff" power... lol


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2008)

Nah, that power is reserved for W1z and Darksaber


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2008)

That is true... Grrr them! lol.. But, Still glad to see that you can do so! ygpm


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey candle made a new thread w/ vantage, post your scores.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 18, 2008)

He should name it Alcpone IMO and this thread should be taken over by someone.IMO. I would do it if I had the N: P: That's what happened last time the owner of the thread stopped taking care of it.

The last 06 thread has been going on for over a year, and will continue to grow. For that reason I don't see why there is a video card poll in that thread.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> He should name it Alcpone IMO and this thread should be taken over by someone.IMO. I would do it if I had the N: P: That's what happened last time the owner of the thread stopped taking care of it.
> 
> The last 06 thread has been going on for over a year, and will continue to grow. For that reason I don't see why there is a video card poll in that thread.



Yeah me neither, but at least it's a thread w/ updated scores. Maybe erocker can help us out here.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 18, 2008)

Why, is jbunch not coming back?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Wile E: I need you to post those BIOS settings here:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57098


Remind me in a day or 2. Can't reboot right now, I'm torrenting a bunch of..... ummmm......Linux distros. Yeah, that's it, Linux.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't you hate how Linux is just so damn big sometimes! Lol... I mean... It's taking forever to do 30x gbs of one Linux... I hope its the right one....I mean, it had the Apple logo... You told me the right one right??


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Remind me in a day or 2.



Don't worry - I'll keep bugging you until you do


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2008)

hows this? better then my last one.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2008)

anyone have the link to the vantage update? 8.7 is giving me crazy flashing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2008)

no input on my scores so i'll just keep posting them. i've been outta the game for a while so i have no clue how well im doing here. 

new 8.7 drivers.... looks shitty and choppy but performs well.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 22, 2008)

Post in this thread, it's the new vantage thread since jbunch has been MIA. Nice scores btw.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 24, 2008)

*add this*

Yeah I know, not official driver, so I'll wait till a good one comes out:





Darn, if I go to a non cuda driver on this athlon, I'm going to get like 2000 right?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Aug 2, 2008)

*Add this*

Powercolor HD4870 @ 830/4000
C2Q6600 @ 3.6

my results for 3DM Vantage P9629






so many pages with these result tables :/


----------



## deagle (Aug 2, 2008)

quickbench... new CPU


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 2, 2008)

@ deagle- NICE SCORE!!!  I love your system, I seen those pic going though you sig. AWESOME cooling


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 3, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> ADD THIS
> 
> I used the Nvidia 200 series drivers and installed the nvidia physx driver..
> (i used a modded ini to support my 8800GT) then i enabled physx for my 8800GT..
> ...



Was this post overseen or is using Physix not allowed?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 3, 2008)

Seriously guys, go to the new thread, this one hasn't been updated in over a month. jbunch has been gone and it looks like he might not come back.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=66004


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozz, didn't you see the post in General? He's back... It was a few days ago.. But, I do agree to throw it over to the one Candle is doing..


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 4, 2008)

No, I haven't noticed him. Usually he's lighting this place up with posts.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 4, 2008)

im not gonna say go to my thread or here, thats up to yall.


----------



## OverclockedBoo (Aug 7, 2008)

*10k*

x3 3870's @ 825/1200
9850 @ 2.7Ghz
DFI LP Dark 790FX


----------



## Edito (Aug 7, 2008)

My 3d Mark Vantage score Updated

E6750 @ 3.200
8800GT TOP From ASUS @ stock


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 7, 2008)

anyone know the last page this was updated on?


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Add This*

Yea, going to post this here, one of my cards is being a tad picky, but I'll turn it off and leave it a bit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Add Me*

im killing you dark....


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn you.


----------



## groothof22 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Add This*






i love to see this


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 24, 2008)

updated


let me know if i missed someone or something is wrong.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 24, 2008)

You're going to hate me for this, but got this today and since you're back well gotta remember to post scores in here.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 24, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> You're going to hate me for this, but got this today and since you're back well gotta remember to post scores in here.



done


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> updated
> 
> 
> let me know if i missed someone or something is wrong.



wheres mine?


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> wheres mine?



witch one?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 24, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=932589&postcount=732


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=932589&postcount=732



what of your plethora of cards where you using?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> what of your plethora of cards where you using?



2x VT 4870's @ 790/1018

+

1 VT4850 @ 700/1018

on a asus P5Q3 DLX

with E8500 ON AIR @ 4.6ghz


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 24, 2008)

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 24, 2008)

ok is that better?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 24, 2008)

kool thanks!

NOW... to the BIG GUNS!

E8600 and a special chip TBA! and a few other BIG video cards.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 24, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Muchas Gracias.



de nada


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> kool thanks!
> 
> NOW... to the BIG GUNS!
> 
> E8600 and a special chip TBA! and a few other BIG video cards.



ill be waiting...you got something that can break damulta's score?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 24, 2008)

i have a 4gpu CFX setup and a infamous chip that starts with QX. we shall see.

EDIT: i might have the phase completed soon as well. within the next week or so hopefully.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> ill be waiting...you got something that can break damulta's score?



I have another score I'm holding on 2 lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I have another score I'm holding on 2 lol



nothing wrong with that. i have a few 06 scores that would likely take me pretty damn high on the list but im keeping them under wraps for now.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I have another score I'm holding on 2 lol


care to share it with us? 



fitseries3 said:


> i have a 4gpu CFX setup and a infamous chip that starts with QX. we shall see.
> 
> EDIT: i might have the phase completed soon as well. within the next week or so hopefully.



sounds good man. should be interesting....


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 24, 2008)

it's not that much more, but it is more lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 24, 2008)

well i guess thats all that matters...as of right now no one is close to your score but id keep an eye on fit if i was you. lol


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> well i guess thats all that matters...as of right now no one is close to your score but id keep an eye on fit if i was you. lol



A couple of people have beat his score w/ 280s and 4870x2s in the other thread. I think like 25k is around tops over there, it's lagging behind on updates though so...........

Oh and welcome back jbunch, I know I've seen you here and there recently, but you had a long leave there, glad to have you back.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks farlex its good to be back.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 24, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> A couple of people have beat his score w/ 280s and 4870x2s in the other thread. I think like 25k is around tops over there, it's lagging behind on updates though so...........
> 
> Oh and welcome back jbunch, I know I've seen you here and there recently, but you had a long leave there, glad to have you back.



yep


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 24, 2008)

hmm i wasnt aware of the other thread....you traitors! 



kidding...i know i was gone for a while, i apologized for that.


----------



## groothof22 (Aug 24, 2008)

JBunch07 can you update my other score i don't see it in the list its the older one


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 24, 2008)

updated


----------



## groothof22 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Add This*

lil bit oc videocard


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 24, 2008)

Done


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can we sticky this thread?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 25, 2008)

i vote yes.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i vote yes.



So who do we ask, just any of the mods?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 25, 2008)

um... admin over this forum or erocker.


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah one of the admin's of the forum, would you be down for importing some scores from the other thread jbunch? Then you could really re-establish this one as the "official" vantage thread.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 25, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Yeah one of the admin's of the forum, would you be down for importing some scores from the other thread jbunch? Then you could really re-establish this one as the "official" vantage thread.



yeah i wouldn't mind doing that at all. so if anyone has scores posted in the other thread that they would like to me to add please repost them in this thread. 
in the mean time ill work on getting this thread sticked.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sticky for JBunch!  Now ya can't disappear again.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 25, 2008)

The cpu is at 4ghz, just change the multi to 9.5x


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 25, 2008)

@shadowfold thats a single 4850 right?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 25, 2008)

yea, I dont have the money for another lol I would have if I worked for another week.. I wish I would have worked that extra week too..


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 25, 2008)

man thats all good... its amazing how mush better they are than the 3870's 
oh uhh...might wanna update your system specs. 

updated


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's my latest, almost 8.4k, the WHQL's for physX should push me over.........


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 25, 2008)

updated


----------



## Edito (Aug 25, 2008)

Updated Score... lol...

Soon ill post the score with the card "Max overclock"


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 25, 2008)

updated

also, i have sent pm's to a few mods requesting to make this thread a sticky so we'll see what happens.


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 26, 2008)

Edito said:


> Updated Score... lol...
> 
> Soon ill post the score with the card "Max overclock"



Your voltage is really high for that oc. What's your VID? I would try to lower it a bit, you should be able to do 3.2 w/ 1.36 or so at most I would think, if not at stock voltages.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Add Me*

2x 4870's


----------



## t_ski (Aug 26, 2008)

By this list, yes.  If you include the scores from the other thread, no.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

t_ski said:


> By this list, yes.  If you include the scores from the other thread, no.



dammit. what do i gotta beat?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, for starters, this:


----------



## Duxx (Aug 26, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Well, for starters, this:




LOL, nice and humble   Me like.

Great score btw!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 26, 2008)

Then there's this:


----------



## DOM (Aug 26, 2008)

t_ski think its about time you update GPU-Z


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 26, 2008)

lol

I need to get setup before everyone comes back to this thread.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

updated


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> dammit. what do i gotta beat?



About 23k I think. If your going for first, you better get a couple gtx 280s or 4870x2s.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

damn... a bunch of meanies around here. 

im just getting started. i havent even had this chip for a day yet and i have gotten this far. 

you want me to get some GTX's? OK... done. how about 3 on a 790i? will that dominate the scores?

honestly... it would mean more to me to beat you with my 2 4870s.


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damn... a bunch of meanies around here.
> 
> im just getting started. i havent even had this chip for a day yet and i have gotten this far.
> 
> you want me to get some GTX's? OK... done. how about 3 on a 790i? will that dominate the scores?



 Most likely yes, put them on extreme cooling and see if you can catch some of the orb leaders.........


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

why the hell isn't kingpin a member on this forum


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 26, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> why the hell isn't kingpin a member on this forum



Good question, honestly I'm glad he's not though, it would just be automatic that as soon as new hardware was released or new benches were out he would just be number one, it would be a given. And that's no fun........


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Good question, honestly I'm glad he's not though, it would just be automatic that as soon as new hardware was released or new benches were out he would just be number one, it would be a given. And that's no fun........



well thats the kind of privileges you get one your the number benchmarker in the world.
Companies like Nvida, ATi and Intel give him hardware to use for the sole purpose of marketing. If he can set world records with the stuff they give him then all the other benchmarkers are going to want what he uses in his setups. Even though he uses extreme cooling and methods that are only practical for benching.

Edit: but i do see your point.
ha things would be allot more interesting with more practical 24/7 computers what like most of the member on here use competing for number one spot.


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 26, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> well thats the kind of privileges you get one your the number benchmarker in the world.
> Companies like Nvida, ATi and Intel give him hardware to use for the sole purpose of marketing. If he can set world records with the stuff they give him then all the other benchmarkers are going to want what he uses in his setups. Even though he uses extreme cooling and methods that are only practical for benching.
> 
> Edit: but i do see your point.
> ha things would be allot more interesting with more practical 24/7 computers what like most of the member on here use competing for number one spot.



Yeah, he's the staplemark for sure. That would be interesting if everyone was just using 24/7 stuff. But really, if that was the case would people own 4870x2s or gtx 280s? After all, they really aren't needed in anything but benches...........


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Yeah, he's the staplemark for sure. That would be interesting if everyone was just using 24/7 stuff. But really, if that was the case would people own 4870x2s or gtx 280s? After all, they really aren't needed in anything but benches...........



well i don't know...there are people that can afford the big 1900 and 2560 screens that want to play games with their settings maxed out and they actually need the top of the line GPUs and what not.


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 26, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> well i don't know...there are people that can afford the big 1900 and 2560 screens that want to play games with their settings maxed out and they actually need the top of the line GPUs and what not.



True true, few and far b/t though, I don't know if there are any regulars here w/ that qualification.......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

i have a dell 30" and a acer 24". do i qualify?


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have a dell 30" and a acer 24". do i qualify?



They're both at 1920x1200 though right? I mean, I guess a gtx 280 or 4870x2 would be nice at that res as it will keep games playing longer, but 2 would certainly be unnecessary. Do you run those in a dual monitor set-up or separately?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

30" is 2560x1600 and 24" is 1920x1200

30" for main rig and 24" for bench


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> True true, few and far b/t though, I don't know if there are any regulars here w/ that qualification.......



i know plenty of people on here that have a 1900x1200 screens. but i think the majority or people have a 1680x1050 or so, but i could be wrong. i know a single 3870 was all i needed to run my games maxed out at that res, except crysis of course, i could only use high/very high settings on that game, but i will probably be picking up a 4870 here shortly just because. not reason really, i don't need one i would just like to have one. and who knows my e-penis might get a lil bigger as well.


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 30" is 2560x1600 and 24" is 1920x1200
> 
> 30" for main rig and 24" for bench



Ah nice, then you certainly would qualify. I bet that looks super, you got a surround on it too? *begins to dream, one day, one day.......*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Ah nice, then you certainly would qualify. I bet that looks super, you got a surround on it too? *begins to dream, one day, one day.......*



hooked to a 7.1 Harmon-Kardon home theater receiver.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

im jealous of you Fit!


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> hooked to a 7.1 Harmon-Kardon home theater receiver.



Nice, very nice, can't wait till I can own a set-up like that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

aw come on... it's not that great. the reciever was an open box at best buy for only $214.99 and the Dell 30" was bought from a guy who used it for a week and sold it to me for $500. the acer 24" was open box for $260 + i got a MIR for $99 from acer. you just gotta find the good deals.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> aw come on... it's not that great. the reciever was an open box at best buy for only $214.99 and the Dell 30" was bought from a guy who used it for a week and sold it to me for $500. the acer 24" was open box for $260 + i got a MIR for $99 from acer. you just gotta find the good deals.



the easiest way to find the good stuff is to buy something, a week later it will go on sale.


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> aw come on... it's not that great. the reciever was an open box at best buy for only $214.99 and the Dell 30" was bought from a guy who used it for a week and sold it to me for $500. the acer 24" was open box for $260 + i got a MIR for $99 from acer. you just gotta find the good deals.



Yeah but that's more than I can afford atm. Just graduated from college and got debt out the ass, looking for a good job, ect., ect. Hell atm I can't even get a new 1tb drive I want (you should see my newegg wishlist). I could've had a qx6850 for cheap ($200), but again, no money.  

Even if your stuff isn't top of the line, that res + 7.1 = sweetness. 




jbunch07 said:


> the easiest way to find the good stuff is to buy something, a week later it will go on sale.



haha, so true....


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok everyone lets see those scores!


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 26, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Ok everyone lets see those scores!



I posted over in the other thread to try to tell people to return to posting here. You may want to do the same.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I posted over in the other thread to try to tell people to return to posting here. You may want to do the same.



whats the other thread called?


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 26, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> whats the other thread called?



This one.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

wonder why it was in hardware? thats why i couldn't find it. oh well. i posted in their as well so hopefully ill get some newcomers.


----------



## ShogoXT (Aug 28, 2008)

Ugh im tired, can I just post this link?
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=336987
Is my score lower than it should be?

Cards stock, CPU at 3.2... thats all. I dont feel like messing with photoshop.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> Ugh im tired, can I just post this link?
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=336987
> Is my score lower than it should be?
> 
> Cards stock, CPU at 3.2... thats all. I dont feel like messing with photoshop.



You don't need photoshop to edit a screen. Just use Paint.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Add Me*

4870x2 + 4870 both at stock speeds...


----------



## HisShadow (Aug 30, 2008)

with these physx drivers it almost feels like cheating ...;P ( was scoring 2000 less with last WHQL released drivers)

just a quik attempt after installing the new drivers no ocing done yet ...better to come soon...


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 30, 2008)

updated



Glad to see you got your setup working fit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

you forget me jbunch?


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry bout that. I guess it didn't work first time???

So what was the prob with the x2 being paired with another card, was it just the mobo?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Sorry bout that. I guess it didn't work first time???
> 
> So what was the prob with the x2 being paired with another card, was it just the mobo?



just used a different DVI port. the 4870 is the primary and the x2 is a slave. the funny thing is the x2 is in the slot closest to the cpu and the 4870 is in the last slot on the board. 

im gonna try and beat T_ski tonight...


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> just used a different DVI port. the 4870 is the primary and the x2 is a slave. the funny thing is the x2 is in the slot closest to the cpu and the 4870 is in the last slot on the board.
> 
> im gonna try and beat T_ski tonight...



 Huh thats weird i would have thought the 4870 was the slave 

well you have three pci-e ports right? just through the other 4870 in their for some quadfire.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Huh thats weird i would have thought the 4870 was the slave
> 
> well you have three pci-e ports right? just through the other 4870 in their for some quadfire.



cant. i'd need a single slot cooler. i could put the 4850 in there.


----------



## DOM (Aug 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> cant. i'd need a single slot cooler. i could put the 4850 in there.



do it


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah come on do it!


----------



## HisShadow (Aug 30, 2008)

3. HisShadow - BFG 8800GT SLI @ 625/900/1566 - P10720 - Phenom 9850 @ 2511Mhz
2. OzzmanFloyd120 - XFX 9600GT SLI @ 775/1000/1937 - P7415 - Phenom 9550 @ 2618.6Mhz

*pokes jbunch with the typo stick*


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 30, 2008)

HisShadow said:


> 3. HisShadow - BFG 8800GT SLI @ 625/900/1566 - P10720 - Phenom 9850 @ 2511Mhz
> 2. OzzmanFloyd120 - XFX 9600GT SLI @ 775/1000/1937 - P7415 - Phenom 9550 @ 2618.6Mhz
> 
> *pokes jbunch with the typo stick*



haha oops


----------



## bobseptic (Aug 30, 2008)

please add my score to the list


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Add This*

Add me too please


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 30, 2008)

*Add This*

Hey, I have a P88507, how come I'm not first lol.


"2. AphexDreamer - ATi HD3870 X2 @ 931/1053 - P88507 - Phenom 9850 @ 2808Mhz"


----------



## Boneface (Aug 30, 2008)

Well heres mine...and how do i get higher clocks on card, att wont work for it


Thanks
Boneface


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 30, 2008)

Boneface said:


> Well heres mine...and how do i get higher clocks on card, att wont work for it
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Boneface



Flash the card to the ASUS TOP Bios.


----------



## Boneface (Aug 30, 2008)

how do i go about doing that and where do i get the bios?


thanks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Flash the card to the ASUS TOP Bios.



will that fix my OC problems too? you gotta link?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> will that fix my OC problems too? you gotta link?



It unlocks the core to 900MHz, but RAM is still stuck at 1100MHz. Volt modding would probably let you go higher.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/19112/Asus.HD4870.512.080626.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

i need the pair for the X2 now.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 30, 2008)

updated


----------



## ShogoXT (Aug 30, 2008)

Just my opinion, but I think it IS cheating using video Physx drivers as long as the score is added to the CPU SCORE. If they give it a separate score and have it contribute in a small way to the main score sure, but I my E6600 at 3.2ghz was outscored by a Athlon X2 because of it. DOES ANYONE SEE ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT!?!?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

i know man! a EFFING phenom at 2.6ghz beat my qx9650 at 4.55ghz. wtf!


----------



## Boneface (Aug 30, 2008)

Did the Asus bios and heres my new score


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 30, 2008)

*Add This*


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 30, 2008)

hey yall, which thread we gonna use, mine or this one, if where gonna go back here, jbunch please pull the data from my thread please, alot of these guys posts alot of info on mine


----------



## groothof22 (Aug 30, 2008)

this one is good for me candle 86


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 30, 2008)

here is the data from my thread jbunch, polaris decided mine is closed, please include these scores

*Top 10 Overall Single


Live OR Die -PP14654 Geforce GTX280 E8400 @ 4ghz
dipsta - P13948 Radeon HD4870x2  - Q9700 @ 3.37ghz
Cold Storm - P14455 Geforce 9800GX2 Q6700 @ 3799Mhz
Kursah - P12012 Geforce GTX260 - Q6600 @ 3.6
 2DividedbyZero - 9629 Radeon HD4870 @ 830/1000 -Q6600 @3.6ghz
wolf P9547 Radeon HD4870 Q6600 @ 3.591ghz
Boneface - P8691 Radeon HD4870  - E8400 @ 3.8ghz
oli_ramsay - P8398 Radeon HD4870 E6600 @ 3.4ghz
farlex85 - P8351 Geforce 8800GTS 512 E6750 @ 3.92ghz
AphexDreamer - P8317 Radeon HD3870 X2 Phenom 9850 @ 2.856ghz 
DaMulta - P8228 Geforce 9800GTX QX9650 @ 4.5ghz


Top 10 Overall SLI/Crossfire

r1rhyder - P22592 Radeon HD4870 X2 Crossfire - QX9650 @ 4ghz
EnergyFX - P23278 GeforceGTX280 SLI  - E8500 @ 4ghz
generallee5686 -P20906 Geforce GTX260 SLI - Q9450 @ 3.6ghz
DaMulta - P20460 Geforce 9800GTX Tri-SLI QX9650 @ 4ghz
t_ski - 20249 Radeon HD4870x2 Crossfire - QX9650 @ 4ghz
fitseries3 - P19630 HD4870x2 + HD4870-QX9650 @ 4.5ghz
deagle - P17504 Radepm HD4870 Crossfire  - QX9650 @ 4.57ghz
bobseptic - P16315 Radeon HD4870 Crossfire QX9650 @ 4ghz
T_ski - P15084 Radeon HD3870 X2 Crossfire Q6600 @ 3599Mhz
dark2099 - P14036 Radeon HD4850 Crossfire - E8400 @ 4.5ghz
fitseries3 - P13913 Radeon HD4870 Crossfire  - E8500 @ 4.5ghz
exodusprime1337 -13546 Geforce 8800GTS 512 SLI X2 5000 @ 3.456ghz

Worst 10 Overall

JrRacinFan - P584 Radeon 2600Pro - E1200 @ 2400Mhz
ShadowFold - P1139 Radeon HD3650 - E7200 @ 2.4ghz
Crackerjack - P2899 Radeon 2900GT - X2 5000+ @ 3125Mhz
flashstar - P3157 Radeon 2900XT - X2 3800+ @ 2500Mhz
sfp1987 - P3202 Radeon 2900GT - Phenom 9850 @ 3308Mhz
Crackerjack - P3436 Radeon 2900GT - Phenom 9850 @ 25110Mhz
ShogoXT - P3463 Radeon 2900XT - E6600 @ 2700Mhz
Edito - P3716 Geforce 8800GTS(G80) - E6750 @ 3000Mhz 
Wiak - P4009 Radeon HD3870  - Phenom 9850 @ 2500Mhz
Candle_86 - P4010 HD3870 @ 769/1125 - X2 4200 @ 2.5ghz 

Nvidia

Geforce GTX SLI

EnergyFX - P23278 Geforce GTX280 SLI @ 742/1330/1484 - E8500 @ 4.25ghz
generallee5686 -P20906 Geforce GTX260 SLI @ 740/1280/1575 - Q9450 @ 3.6ghz

Geforce GTX

Live OR Die -P14654 Geforce GTX280 @ 750/1285/1540. - E8400 @ 3.999ghz
Cold Storm - P14390 Geforce GTX280 @ 710/1260/1529 - Q6700 @ 3.5ghz
Kursah - P12012 Geforce GTX260 @ 760/1280/1530 - Q6600 @ 3.4

Geforce 9800 SLI

DaMulta - P20460 Geforce 9800GTX Tri-SLI @ 837/1225/2075 - QX9650 @ 4ghz

Geforce 9800

Cold Storm - P14455 Geforce 9800GX2 @ 772/1060/1915 - Q6700 @ 3510Mhz
DaMulta - P8228 Geforce 9800GTX @ 802/1196/205 - QX9650 @ 4.5ghz
groothof22 - P7054 Geforce 9800GTX @ 675/1100/1688 - E7200 @ 2.5Ghz
Psychoholic - P6954 Geforce 9800GTX @ 850/1245/2080 - Q6600 @ 3645Mhz
ShiBDiB- P7969 Geforce 9800GTX @ 850/1185/2200- Q6600 @ 3600Mhz
Fahim - P5298 Geforce 9800GTX @ 780/1950/2300 - X2 6000+ @ 3000Mhz 

Geforce 9600 SLI

OzzmanFloyd120 - P7415 Geforce 9600GT SLI @ 775/1000/1937 - Phenom 9550 @ 2.6186ghz

Geforce 9600

DOM - P7058 Geforce 9600GSO @ 900/1150/2250 X3350 @ 3.8ghz
Kursah - P5160 Geforce 9600GT @ 870/1100/2175 - Q6600 @  3.6ghz
creatre - P4740 Geforce 9600GT @ 750/1097/1998 - Q6600 @ 3600Mhz

Geforce 9400 SLI

Geforce 9400

Geforce 8800 SLI

exodusprime1337 -P13586 Geforce 8800GTS 512 SLI @ 785/1060/1920 - X2 5000 @ 3.456ghz
kid41212003 - P11991 Geforce 8800GT SLI @ 735/1000/1800 - Phenom 9750 @ 2.7ghz
Maxamp00 -P11570 Geforce 8800GT SLI @ 703/913/1783 - X2 6400 @ 3.37ghz
HisShadow -P10720 Geforce 8800GT SLI @ 625/900/1566 - Phenom 9850 @ 2.5ghz

Geforce 8800

farlex85 - P8351 Geforce 8800GTS 512 @ 820/1115/2052 - E6750 @ 3.92ghz
Wile E - P7708 Geforce 8800GT @ 925/925/2312 - QX9650 @ 4.4ghz
thebeephaha - P7261 Geforce 8800ULTRA @ 700/1150/1700 - Q6600 @ 3600Mhz
Laurijan - P7255 Gefprce 8800GT @ 775/1110/1800 - Q6600 @ 3.5
orlandoudrea - P6620 Geforce 8800GTS(G92) @ 780/1050/1950 - Q9450 @ 3600Mhz
VulkanBros - P6169 Geforce 8800GTX @ 615/943/1441 - Phenom 9850 @ 2650Mhz
Laurijan - P5920 Geforce8800GT @ 740/1110/1707 - Q6600 @ 3552.8Mhz
novacheck - P5709 Geforce 8800GT @ 740/975/1800 - E8400 @ 3994.9Mhz
SirJangly - P5473 Geforce 8800GT @ 700/1000/750 - Phenom 9500 @ 2.2ghz
novacheck - P5408 Geforce 8800GT @ 700/975/1850 - E2140 @ 3200Mhz
Fahim - P5177  Geforce 8800GTX @ 620/920/1453 - X2 6000+ @ 3000Mhz
evil bill - P4936 Geforce 8800GT @ 704/1002/1760 - E8200 @ 3200Mhz
oli_ramsay - P4806 Geforce 8800GT @ 660/975/1620 - E6700 @ 3400Mhz 
nINJAkECIL - P4642 Geforce 8800GTS (G80) @ 675/900/1725 - E6300 @ 3.4ghz
pbmaster - P4549 Geforce8800GTS(G80) @ 651/902/1507 X2 6000+ @ 3299Mhz
OnBoard - P4529 Geforce 8800GT @ 650/900/1625 - E4300 @ 3000Mhz
Fahim - P4522 Geforce 8800GTS(G80) @ 650/1000/1505 - X2 6000+ @ 3000Mhz
DanTheBanjoman - P4471 Geforce 8800GTS(G80) @ 000/000/0000 - L5310 @ 2280Mhz
Edito - P3716 Geforce 8800GTS(G80) @ 513/792/1188 - E6750 @ 3000Mhz 

Geforce 8600 SLI

Geforce 8600

Geforce 8500 SLI

Geforce 8500

Geforce 8400 SLI

Geforce 8400

ATI

Radeon HD48xx Crossfire

r1rhyder - P22592 Radeon HD4870 X2 Crossfire @ 750/900 - QX9650 @ 4ghz
fitseries3 - P19630 HD4870x2 + HD4870 @ stock - QX9650 @ 4.5ghz
deagle - P17504 Radepm HD4870 Crossfire @ 841/1100 - QX9650 @ 4.57ghz
bobseptic - P16315 Radeon  HD4870 Crossfire @ 815/925- QX9650 @ 4ghz
dark2099 - P14036 Radeon HD4850 Crossfire @ 690/1158 - E8400 @ 4.5ghz
fitseries3 - P13913 Radeon HD4870 Crossfire @ 790/1118 - E8500 @ 4.5ghz
jbjtkbw00 -P10136 Radeon HD4870 @ 750/900 - Phenom 9950 @ 1.306ghz
ShogoXT - P9012 - Radeon HD4850 Crossfire @ 625/933 - E6600@ 3.195ghz 

Radeon HD48xx

dipsta - P13948 Radeon HD4870x2 @ 750/900 - Q9700 @ 3.37ghz
HD4870 - P10122 Radeon HD4870 @ 835/1160 - Q6600 @ 3.7Ghz
 2DividedbyZero - 9678 Radeon HD4870 @ 950/1000 - Q6600 @3.6ghz
wolf P9547 Radeon HD4870 @ 850/1125 - Q6600 @ 3.591ghz
Boneface - P8691 Radeon HD4870 @ 850/1100 - E8400 @ 3.8ghz
oli_ramsay - P9256 Radeon  HD4870 @ 880/1100 - E6600 @  3.4ghz
nINJAkECIL -P7311 Radeon HD4870 @ 750/900 - E6300 @ 3.4
Shadowfold - P7034 HD4850 @ 720/1100 - E7200 @ 2.55ghz

Radeon HD46xx Crossfire

Radeon HD46xx

Radeon HD38xx Crossfire

T_ski - 15084 Radeon HD3870 X2 Crossfire @ 825/901 - Q6600 @ 3600Mhz
Psychoholic - P12349 Radeon HD3870 X2 Crossfire @ 864/954 - X9650 @ 4007Mhz
OverclockedBoo - P10050 Radeon HD3870 Tri Crossfire @ 823/1197 - Phenom 9850 @ 2.7ghz
Dr.Spankenstein - P9886 Radeon HD3870 Crossfire @ 985/1242 - E8500 @ 4500Mhz
fitseries3 - P9814 Radeon HD3870 X2+3870 Crossfire @ 823/1179 - Q9450 @ 3599Mhz
dark2099 - P7466 Radeon HD3870 Crossfire @ 891/1305 - E7200 @ 4230Mhz
dark2099 - P6741 RadeonHD3870 Crossfire @ 891/1305 - E4600 @ 3400Mhz
dark2099 - P6541 Radeon HD3870 Crossfire @ 891/1305 - X2 5000 @ 3240Mhz
dark2099 - P6415  Radeon HD3870 Crossfire @ 891/1305 - E4600 @ 3249Mhz
BrooksyX -P6233  HD3870 @ 837/1170 + 3850 @ 715/945  X2 5000 @ 3ghz
[*]kinicker - P5791 Radeon HD3870 Crossfire @ 777/1126 -  X2 6000+ @ 3405Mhz
[*]Candle_86 - P5473 HD3870 @ 769/1125 + 3850 @ 668/828  X2 4200 @ 2.5ghz 



Radeon HD38xx

dark2099 - P9234 Radeon HD3870x2 @ 891/1098 - E8500 @ 4.5ghz
 AphexDreamer - P8317 Radeon HD3870 X2 @ 931/1053 -  Phenom 9850 @ 2.856ghz
fitseies3 - P8067 Radeon HD3870 X2 @ 830/900 - Q6700 @ 3600Mhz
VulkanBros - P7894 Radeon HD3870 X2 @ 843/954 - Phenom 9850 @ 2904Mhz
warup89 - P7815 Radeon HD3870 X2 @ 823/900 - Q6700 @ 3627Mhz
mrw1986 - P7314 Radeon HD3870 X2 @ 877/954 - Q6600 @ 3600Mhz
DanishDevil - P7237 Radeon HD3870 X2 @ 823/900 - E8500 @ 4515Mhz
adrianx - Radeon HD3870 X2 @ 843/945 - Phenom 9850 @ 2500Mhz
P4-630 - P5383 Radeon 3870 @ 904/1125 - E7200 @ 3.6ghz
darbitman- P5088 Radeon HD3870 @ 823/1278 - E8200 @ 3551.1Mhz
magibeg - P5109 Radeon HD3870 @ 857/1251 - Q6600 @ 3600Mhz
erocker - P5050 Radeon HD3870 @ 850/1197 - Q6600 @ 3199Mhz
HTC - P4935 Radeon HD3870 @ 904/1251  - E6850 @ 3760Mhz
jbunch07 - P4855 Radeon HD3870 @ 850/1224 - Phenom 9850 @ 2700Mhz
ghost101 - P4703 Radeon HD3850 @ 810/1044 - E8400 @ 4050Mhz
scope54 - P4658 Radeon HD3870  @ 810/1044 - E6550 @ 3450Mhz
dark2099 - P4626 Radeon HD3870 @ 891/1305 - E4600 @ 3192Mhz
JrRacinFan - P4349 Radeon 38700 @ 891/1305 - E1200 @ 2959Mhz
Candle_86 - P4010 HD3870 @ 769/1125 - X2 4200 @ 2.5ghz 
Wiak - P4009 Radeon HD3870 @ 777/1126 - Phenom 9850 @ 2500Mhz

Radeon HD36xx Crossfire

Radeon HD36xx

ShadowFold - P1139 Radeon HD3650 @ 725/500 - E7200 @ 2.4ghz

Radeon HD34xx Crossfire

Radeon HD34xx

Radeon HD2900 Crossfire

Radeon HD2900

X800 - P4614 Radeon 2900XT @ 743/1000 -  Q6700 @ 3.8Ghz
ShogoXT - P3463 Radeon 2900XT @ 743/1000 -  E6600 @ 2700Mhz
Crackerjack - P3436 Radeon 2900GT @ 775/925 - Phenom 9850 @ 25110Mhz
sfp1987 - P3202 Radeon 2900GT @ 776/1116 - Phenom 9850 @ 3308Mhz
flashstar - P3157 Radeon 2900XT @ 743/828 - X2 3800+ @ 2500Mhz
Crackerjack - P2899  Radeon 2900GT @ 700/850 - X2 5000+ @ 3125Mhz

Radeon HD2600 Crossfire

Radeon HD2600

JrRacinFan - P584 Radeon 2600Pro @ 600/405 - E1200 @ 2400Mhz 

Radeon HD2400 Crossfire

Radeon HD2400


no scores are Valid without Screenshots of score, GPU-z (every card if it is xfire or SLI0 and CPU-z

Red = ATI
Green = Nvidia
Blue = Intel
DarkGreen = AMD

CPU colors will be total text in your specfic card section


GX2 and X2 cards count as a single card score, multiples of such card are SLI or crossfire

Nvidia cards are Core/Memory/Shader
ATI cards are Core/Memory

*


----------



## rampage (Aug 30, 2008)

please add my data e8600 @ 4.25ghz gtx 280 @727/1484/1323 (gpu/shaders/ram)


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 31, 2008)

Great! looks like i got some work to do.
I'll work on updating this thread with all the new ones after dinner tonight. I should be able to get it done before tomorrow but bare with me this is allot of updating. 

Oh and thanks Candle for all your efforts and keeping the scores while i was away.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 31, 2008)

not a problem, id be more than happy to help you keep your thread updated, but its up to you and the mods


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 31, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> not a problem, id be more than happy to help you keep your thread updated, but its up to you and the mods



That would be a great idea, we should contact one of the mods and see if we cant both have control over the OP.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 31, 2008)

and possibly merge both over lol


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Add This*

Playing around with the new E0 E8400.  Volts in bios set to 1.2 or 1.21.  About 800 less than the E8500, so thinking this chip might be much better.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 31, 2008)

updated

ok guys i think i got most of it updated. please let me know if i missed anyone or something is wrong.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 31, 2008)

wow... thats gotta suck to have to merge the 2 lists. good luck guys.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> wow... thats gotta suck to have to merge the 2 lists. good luck guys.



Its already done. At least I think i got everyone.


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 31, 2008)

You missed a few of the top 10 ones in single and multi-cards, the most important being EnergyFX's 23k score, currently tops on TPU. Thanks for updating jbunch.


----------



## DOM (Aug 31, 2008)

mines not there


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok how bout now.


----------



## DOM (Aug 31, 2008)

yes


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 31, 2008)

awesome!

Ok did I miss anyone else?

Im also going to add a top 10 list later on today.


----------



## bobseptic (Aug 31, 2008)

you have an old score listed for Deagle, the post is over in candles thread.

deagle - P17504 Radeon HD4870 Crossfire - QX9650 @ 4.57ghz


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks bob


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 31, 2008)

still forgot mine


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 31, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> still forgot mine



Sorry bout that.


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 31, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> That would be a great idea, we should contact one of the mods and see if we cant both have control over the OP.



If that were possible I would do it, but it's not.  I can't really merge both threads either because it would mix the posts up in chronological order creating a complete unreadable mess.  You would have conversations mixed in between each other.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 31, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> If that were possible I would do it, but it's not.  I can't really merge both threads either because it would mix the posts up in chronological order creating a complete unreadable mess.  You would have conversations mixed in between each other.



Oh I see, Well its not big deal, I'm sure I can handle it. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 31, 2008)

Well you guys could still do teaming right? Maybe pick one half of the week one is responsible for contacting a mod to get privileges to updating the OP? Or does that create a hassle...sounds like it could now that I'm reading it lol!

I'm sure you'll be fine jbunch! If you think you'll be gone for a while, just pass of the torch to candle or whomever is willing to do it with your current config/layout and take the torch back if ya want when ya return. In the end I don't forsee any issues here...glad to see that out of 2 good threads we'll have one large and kickass vantage thread!


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 31, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Well you guys could still do teaming right? Maybe pick one half of the week one is responsible for contacting a mod to get privileges to updating the OP? Or does that create a hassle...sounds like it could now that I'm reading it lol!
> 
> I'm sure you'll be fine jbunch! If you think you'll be gone for a while, just pass of the torch to candle or whomever is willing to do it with your current config/layout and take the torch back if ya want when ya return. In the end I don't forsee any issues here...glad to see that out of 2 good threads we'll have one large and kickass vantage thread!



Yeah I don't think ill be going away anytime soon but I am glad Candle took things over while I was away (much appreciation to you candle). But I've got the two threads scores merged so that's out of the way. And it is nice to have one big Vantage thread.  I think it's turning out Very nice!


----------



## Kursah (Aug 31, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Yeah I don't think ill be going away anytime soon but I am glad Candle took things over while I was away (much appreciation to you candle). But I've got the two threads scores merged so that's out of the way. And it is nice to have one big Vantage thread.  I think it's turning out Very nice!



Hell yeah both of you guys did a great job, I'm not usually a bench whore, but it has been entertaining to run Vantage/06 on my GTX260 with the q6600 and e8600 (still work in progress). It's good to see there was no issues in the merger...I'm sure candle's a tad dissapointed, but at least his efforts aren't going unused, he did a great job while you were gone!


----------



## erocker (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey man, if you need help updating, or if you go on vacation or something, let me know.  Which reminds me...  That 3dMar06 thread hasn't been updated for a while.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> Hey man, if you need help updating, or if you go on vacation or something, let me know.  Which reminds me...  That 3dMar06 thread hasn't been updated for a while.



like a effing month! get on it! 

we appreciate your effort guys. thanks a million.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 31, 2008)

You need some help erocker?


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2008)

Nah, I'm updating it now, but thanks!  I think we should sticky this thread, it's quite popular.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> Nah, I'm updating it now, but thanks!  I think we should sticky this thread, it's quite popular.



Thanks me too! I've been trying to get it stickied for a while now...


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 1, 2008)

Top 10 Scores added.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Add Me*

Single card.... 4870x2 @ stock


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 1, 2008)

updated


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

my name is becoming well decorated in the top 10 list! im lovin it!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 1, 2008)

yea it is! hmm you need a medal for most decorated member in the compilation. i think u have the most scores.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> my name is becoming well decorated in the top 10 list! im lovin it!



^^^
Bench whore


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 1, 2008)

t_ski said:


> ^^^
> Bench whore



aha lol that need to be his custom title!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> aha lol that need to be his custom title!



i like it! only 966 posts to go


----------



## Kursah (Sep 1, 2008)

Any love for top 10 single cards too? I think it'd go well with top 10 SLI/CF!


----------



## candle_86 (Sep 1, 2008)

yea kinda disapointed, 2 months of work down the drain on my end lol, and i miss my format it was easier to read, but im just happy the score's wern't lost.

Unless you ask me to dude, id like to leave my fully updated list from the last update in your thread, just so i can look at it lol.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 1, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> yea kinda disapointed, 2 months of work down the drain on my end lol, and i miss my format it was easier to read, but im just happy the score's wern't lost.
> 
> Unless you ask me to dude, id like to leave my fully updated list from the last update in your thread, just so i can look at it lol.



Sure we can leave it there!


----------



## candle_86 (Sep 1, 2008)

cool

well treat her good jbunch, if you go away to long agian, ill have to update the list from a post hidden inside the thread


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh you bet man, ill take good care of her! Thanks again for keeping the scores while I was away. 
And I apologize again for everyone for not being able to update it.


----------



## candle_86 (Sep 1, 2008)

one request can we have the top 10 worst back, cause im gonna bench my 8400GS and want the lowest score.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 1, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> one request can we have the top 10 worst back, cause im gonna bench my 8400GS and want the lowest score.



ha yea sure we can do that.


----------



## Bytor (Sep 1, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> one request can we have the top 10 worst back, cause im gonna bench my 8400GS and want the lowest score.



Will have to run it on my 2800+ single core with a x800 gto card or my old 9700 pro.


----------



## candle_86 (Sep 1, 2008)

vantage requires a DX10 card, so my 8400GS or an HD2400pro will be your best bets for lowest possible score. I might downclock it to 50/50/100 and see how it does


----------



## r1rhyder (Sep 1, 2008)

This one's for EnergyFX. Game on.


----------



## dipsta (Sep 1, 2008)

ADD AN UPDATE THIS PLEASE
my latest single card 15216
4870x2 @stock
qx9650 @ 3789


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 2, 2008)

updated


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 2, 2008)

r1rhyder said:


> This one's for EnergyFX. Game on.



What kind of cooling you on, phase? That's a sick oc on that qx9650, so close to 5ghz.......


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 2, 2008)

That's what i was thinking! 
That's a sick overclock!


----------



## DOM (Sep 2, 2008)

its in his specs. SS  lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ss?


----------



## DOM (Sep 2, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Ss?



Single Stage phase


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 2, 2008)

awww.....ok I was like ss?
what does that stand for Something Special. lol


----------



## DOM (Sep 2, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> awww.....ok I was like ss?
> what does that stand for Something Special. lol



aww your killing me lol 

Single Stage 

idk the levels to tired to look lol  but theres higher ones which get it colder


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 2, 2008)

yeah....i know what it is it just kind of went right over my head....lol


----------



## r1rhyder (Sep 2, 2008)

I had to laugh too, something special. I like it. It's a vapochill ac. Keeps me at -58c @ 4GHz.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice and cool. 
So when you going to overclock those cards?


----------



## r1rhyder (Sep 2, 2008)

When I can get an asus 4870x2 top bios. The big dogs won't share theirs.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah I see, well I'll be looking forward to seeing that...are you going to use reference coolers?


----------



## r1rhyder (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, I really don't like water in my pc. When I bench with reference coolers at 100%, the temps are ok. The temps should be ok when I do start overclocking. My 3870x2's worked well.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah the cooling on the 4870x2's are supposed to be great.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 3, 2008)

I all ways told myself there was no need for water... I went on and on with that... But once I got a delta fan in there... I wasn't going to go with that for long! So, two weeks later I went water! 

I would never force a person into that sort of thing. It's a hit a miss with people. But, as long as you let the water run for 24 hours, then put everything in with destilled water it's all good. For those who are mad about having to take out things because of a res being in the way, or tubing... I've had to take my mobo out and swap this and that for the last month trying to get something going.. But, its almost there.. Just a new processor and I think I'll be back into the game...No Damage was done because of water. The damage was done because of a transformer that keeps on blowing up outside of my house... Power company has be delt with,  but nothing going to happen...

That's my two cents on water in a system. r1rhyder you do have some good scores. I want to give ya a  on that and welcome here.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 3, 2008)

Water is a great way to cool a system....but it was to much for my needs...i think i can get decent temps with air....and im not going to try and push my cpu to the limit....so im going to be partying out my Swiftech kit...selling it for parts and whatnot here pretty soon.


----------



## r1rhyder (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome Cold Storm. I'm not totally against water, I like some of the newer simple designs like the front bay mounted  solutions. I hear they do ok. Not too bulky and clean looking. But the way I keep upgrading video cards could get over costly buying new waterblocks for each new gen. Two 4870x2's turned out to be plenty for gaming on a 30" monitor. I'm finally getting some awesome framerates at 2560x1600 in most games I play. Right now the only way to overclock all four gpu's is with CCC. AGCT won't even do it. So for now, air is fine.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 4, 2008)

r1rhyder said:


> Thanks for the welcome Cold Storm. I'm not totally against water, I like some of the newer simple designs like the front bay mounted  solutions. I hear they do ok. Not too bulky and clean looking. But the way I keep upgrading video cards could get over costly buying new waterblocks for each new gen. Two 4870x2's turned out to be plenty for gaming on a 30" monitor. I'm finally getting some awesome framerates at 2560x1600 in most games I play. Right now the only way to overclock all four gpu's is with CCC. AGCT won't even do it. So for now, air is fine.



Don't buy full coverage blocks, and you don't have to keep upgrading waterblocks every gen. I swear by universal blocks. Not only do they cool the gpu better, but you can take them with you for the next card.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 4, 2008)

Good advice, Wile E, If I was going to use water on my cards I would buy universal blocks unless i was sure I was keeping the card for a long time.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 6, 2008)

What happened guys? Where are the scores?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2008)

Once I get my hunk of junk back up and running I'll have some new scores.  New board, ram right now... hoping its not the processor that went with the other board, but looking like it.... Damn power company!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Once I get my hunk of junk back up and running I'll have some new scores.  New board, ram right now... hoping its not the processor that went with the other board, but looking like it.... Damn power company!



ahh, ill have my rig up and running hopefully buy the end of next week. so i will be benching as well. and yeah i heard about your power company problems....that sucks man :shadedshu

but im def looking forward to those benches.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, its not as bad as a friend of mine that lives in Cali.. He was throwing a lan party for his kids and the whole block had a big power surge... It killed every computer in the party, all his tvs, and I belive refridge....
I thought it only took the sata ports of my max... but if it was the processor it self, I will be trying my max tomorrow with my loaner that I am getting from RM... 
I can't wait to see that Spider up and going!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, its not as bad as a friend of mine that lives in Cali.. He was throwing a lan party for his kids and the whole block had a big power surge... It killed every computer in the party, all his tvs, and I belive refridge....
> I thought it only took the sata ports of my max... but if it was the processor it self, I will be trying my max tomorrow with my loaner that I am getting from RM...
> I can't wait to see that Spider up and going!



Wow i would be suing power company for everything and them some, that sucks man. 


And it will be finished very soon my friend, very soon.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, they are going to be getting settlements. At first they where saying stuff like it should of been protected better, but it's kind of hard to say that to 26 customers... lol

Glad to hear that man


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 6, 2008)

*Add This*

View attachment 18080
CPU is definitely holding me back.  If i let GPU handle Physx I get above 20K... but i didnt know if that was considered cheatin' .

Still for $550 worth of video that isnt a bad GPU score.  Should prolly update the system specs.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 7, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> View attachment 18080
> CPU is definitely holding me back.  If i let GPU handle Physx I get above 20K... but i didnt know if that was considered cheatin' .
> 
> Still for $550 worth of video that isnt a bad GPU score.  Should prolly update the system specs.



Not cheating in this thread. Only cheating in the ORB.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Not cheating in this thread. Only cheating in the ORB.



ahha ha... that theres the money-talkin... 

then i post my other score tommorrow...


----------



## HeavyH20 (Sep 7, 2008)

Add this:







http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=362655

The 8800 GTX cards are really showing their age


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 7, 2008)

updated


----------



## HeavyH20 (Sep 7, 2008)

Add this (single card - NVIDIA):






http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=361427


----------



## groothof22 (Sep 7, 2008)

lol nice to see de old 8800gtx so good 


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=414719


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 7, 2008)

*Add(update) This*







it looks so much better...


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok quick question.

As you may or may not have seen TPU now has a table option, Should I keep the scoring the way it is, or would everyone like to switch to the table format?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

If you feel that you can do it, then go ahead man... It would look better going that way imho... Just take your time man.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah Ill do the top 10 and see how it looks.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

Sounds good. Gotta go in and play around a little this afternoon... Got new ram... gotta see how it makes everything... lol...


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Rank|Username|Card|Clocks|Score|Cpu
1.|r1rhyder|Ati 4870 X2 Xfire|750/900|P24512|QX9650 @ 4950mhz
2.|EnergyFX|GTX280 SLI|742/1330/1484|P23278|E8500 @ 4025mhz
what do you think.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2008)

I think it looks quite good man. I'm for it!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mmk, I'll get to work on this then.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Add This*

Playing around with 3 4850s, haven't OCed them yet. pretty impressive if you ask me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 12, 2008)

Dude... if you oc'd them... could hit some nice benches~! real NICE!!!!


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Add This*

Got the cards OCed (700/1148,700/1188,690/1100).  I know the CPU has more, but for now I am happy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 12, 2008)

Still some sick stuff man!  Give the baby a rest and have a good one man!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 12, 2008)

You still need to be benching on that QX, dark.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 12, 2008)

Tis sold, selling stuff off, eventually going to sell off 2 of the 4850s, moving in Jan plus Nehalem will be out and prices should be improved by then.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Add This*

Got the CPU at max and got one of the cards a little higher, Best I think I can do for now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2008)

Dark... Not everyday you see a extreme CPU bottleing... lol... Damn....


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Add this*

First Vantage run since the black.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 17, 2008)

*Add this*

Single 4870 & a phenom oc 3.0


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Add This*

break the damn QX dominance! e8600 FTW


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

i know it would be alot of extra work but ...

it would nice if there was a link to the original post in the list.

like mine...

9.	fitseries3	2x 4870 X2  750/900	P17238	E8600 @ 4500Mhz     LINK


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i know it would be alot of extra work but ...
> 
> it would nice if there was a link to the original post in the list.
> 
> ...



hmmm
that's a good idea.
i need to finish updating this to table anyway, ill see what i can do. im about to go to class but ill be back in about an hour or so so i can work on updating this thing then.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

for anyone who thinks its dumb....

lets say you are getting some odd scores that look kinda low. you can compare your entire screenshot to someone who has similar hardware to see if maybe something is wrong. you wont just be comparing the final/total score, you'd be comparing whatever the person has in there screenshot.

that way maybe... you can look at my screenshot and see that my memory is running at 1800mhz @ 7-7-7-20 and you only have yours at 1440mhz @ 6-6-6-18 and get a lower score.

make sense?


----------



## HisShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

or instead of hoping people will have something open to show you that info , could simplify it by making a cpu-z validation link required for scores and then youl know exactly what info wel get from everyone....


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 18, 2008)

I think it good to do it fits... I all ways send it to Orb... even the one's I don't like... And man do i have a lot! 
I just don't do CPU-Z or GPU-z unless someone says its wrong... Then I'll do it... I all ways forget to... lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 18, 2008)

will begin the updating process soon.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 18, 2008)

Take your time Jbunch. Got a lot to do, and after a page of updates, and someone asks why you haven't done it yet... we can just bash the guy for not reading posts... lol..


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

Updated


Going to add links later on...I think I'll just make it to where if you click on the score it will take you to the ss of your score.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 19, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Going to add links later on...I think I'll just make it to where if you click on the score it will take you to the ss of your score.



Could possibly add an additional column to the table labeled "post link" and if there is a CPUz validation link included you could hyperlink that also under the cpu columns.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Could possibly add an additional column to the table labeled "post link" and if there is a CPUz validation link included you could hyperlink to that under the cpu columns.



thats a good idea too but most of the scores dont have cpu-z links...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2008)

Like I said, if needed I can do links for mine... CPU-Z isn't hard since Running almost the same stuff... just different ram... But, still have the ram... lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 19, 2008)

im calling it out... i'm gonna get you qx9650 guys in the top 10.... with a dual core.


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 19, 2008)

bahahaha fitseries just made you guys look like crap!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 19, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> bahahaha fitseries just made you guys look like crap!



not crap.... they just need to push harder.

i wish more people would get sweet dual core setups and stop using quads... for now.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 19, 2008)

The new score sheet is soooo sweet


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, I use quad for other things then a bench, so I'm not giving this up any time soon... But, if you are a bencher I think you should have both! 
Just me and my 2 cents.

Damulta.... computer is up now man?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im calling it out... i'm gonna get you qx9650 guys in the top 10.... with a dual core.



Send me 2 4870X2's, and we'll see about that. lol.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 19, 2008)

*Add this*

Ramped it up some more,for a worthwhile return.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

Added links to the top 10 score board. Just click on the score and it take you to the screen shot of that score. 

also added your new score greasemonkey.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Add this, dont know wny I'm telling myself....*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 19, 2008)

wow.... i just noticed that my dual is getting the same cpu score as your quad.


----------



## erocker (Sep 19, 2008)

The thread is looking amazing!  Nice job with the links too, very good idea!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> wow.... i just noticed that my dual is getting the same cpu score as your quad.


Come on now. mine is at 2900mhz yours is at 4500mhz that 1.6Ghz faster 


erocker said:


> The thread is looking amazing!  Nice job with the links too, very good idea!


Thanks man! Glad you like it!  but it was fits idea to begin with!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

hey I think I have the highest scoring phenom.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks good man!  
As for the Phenom... Sweetness man. Just Sweeness


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Looks good man!
> As for the Phenom... Sweetness man. Just Sweeness



thanks man, it will take some fine tuning to get it past 3ghz but "thy will be done, amen! "


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, it will takes some tweaking... but, I can't wait to see that baby go!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, it will takes some tweaking... but, I can't wait to see that baby go!



yeah....I just dont want it to go boom!


----------



## HisShadow (Sep 20, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> hey I think I have the highest scoring phenom.


I think you forgot to look in the shadows ...

oh and just wait new scores coming soon *points at sig/specs* .... mauuahaha let the phenom battle begin!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 20, 2008)

HisShadow said:


> I think you forgot to look in the shadows ...
> 
> oh and just wait new scores coming soon *points at sig/specs* .... mauuahaha let the phenom battle begin!



game on bro, game on!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

Bench war!!!!! 
Glad to see a little more steam about it. 

As for the boom.... Damulta will say it's a great experiment!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Bench war!!!!!
> Glad to see a little more steam about it.
> 
> As for the boom.... Damulta will say it's a great experiment!



That's what warranties are for. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> That's what warranties are for. lol.



Gotta love those Warranties! That can keep you going even when you think all is lost.... But, if you don't... that might put a damper on yourself for awhile


----------



## HisShadow (Sep 21, 2008)

dun dun dunnnnnn ...






been waiting to oc my cards till it was worth the effort .... watch out j


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 21, 2008)

ADD THIS

Specs: Q6600 G0 @ 3810MHz 
FSB @ 423MHz
Inno3D 8800GT OC Edition @ 755/1800/1120

This should put me 1 position forward..


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 21, 2008)

HisShadow said:


> dun dun dunnnnnn ...
> 
> 
> 
> been waiting to oc my cards till it was worth the effort .... watch out j



haha thats not fair.....or is it.....muhahaha. 







guess what I'm rebuilding....


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

ohhhh, I can't wait for that water to be done! Sweet stuff!


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Add This*

Here is max cpu and max on each card, 790/1100 on the 4870, 700/1180 on one 4850, 700/1160 on the other 4850.  Supprisingliy on 200 more points than 3x4850, so I thiink I need a quad.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah a quad should help that problem, nice score btw!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

updated


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2008)

It's pretty funny how my CPU at 3.5 gets a better score on both cards oc'd, but when I go 3.8 it's not as good...


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> It's pretty funny how my CPU at 3.5 gets a better score on both cards oc'd, but when I go 3.8 it's not as good...



yeah they say there is a sweetspot for everything.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Add This*

Playing with the 4870 by itself now, 2nd highest 4870 score is mine, by the end of tonight I will have the highest, for how long, who knows.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Add This*

New toy to go with the 4870.  I can't wait till I throw the 2 4850s in here too.  And OC the CPU.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Add This*

Three cards, 4870 at 800/1100, 4850s at stock, Q9550 at stock.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

lol!

I don't know who is more of a bench whore, you or Fit? lol


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well currently me, since I have a Q9550 that needs to be over 3GHz soon.  Not exactly happy with my 3 cards run in 06.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Well currently me, since I have a Q9550 that needs to be over 3GHz soon.  Not exactly happy with my 3 cards run in 06.



Well keep em comin man!


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

Going to OC the cards only now, if only I hadn't been rear ended on my way home from getting the CPU, prolly would be a bit further ahead.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 22, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Three cards, 4870 at 800/1100, 4850s at stock, Q9550 at stock.



wait... so you did get a quad today man?! sweet! 
Can't wait to see All the works on it!


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Add This*

OCed the cards, 870/1200 on the 4870, 4850s at 700/1150, Q still at stock.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

OC that quad man!


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Add This*



jbunch07 said:


> OC that quad man!



Just a start.  EDIT: Didn't notice speed step and all that was on, multi is 8.5 normally, gotta fix that next restart, so 3.2ghz was the benching speed.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Add This*

I don't know if I've even gotten started...  EDIT:  I think my highest with the Qx9650 was 14k.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

haha I think im going to make a dedicated table just for your scores...you have submitted like 5 just today.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yea, this is why I buy the stuff I have, wait till I get my nice DDR3 and X38 board, should be doing some amazing scores with that, better setup for CF to, so just a tad boost off that.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 22, 2008)

GEEz man!


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yea, going to sell my E0 E8400 and have a 4.6GHz capable E8500 that I will be selling in a week or so.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## dark2099 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Add This*

It just doesn't end.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> It just doesn't end.



4870 and 2 4850s?


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 23, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> 4870 and 2 4850s?



Yup.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Yup.



awesome sauce!


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Add This*

Single 4870 score for now.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

updated


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

@ dark
your so close to getting in the top 10 dude, 
I can believe my 4870x2 is just barley beating your 4870.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 23, 2008)

I know, new parts and other stuff coming back from RMA should hopefully give me the edge I need.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 23, 2008)

ARRRRRGGGG!!!!!!!! Palit needs to send me my cards so I can get into the fray!!!!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> ARRRRRGGGG!!!!!!!! Palit needs to send me my cards so I can get into the fray!!!!!!



what card might that be???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

you guys may have lots of cores and high scores but i has PHYSX~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you guys may have lots of cores and high scores but i has PHYSX~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



how you did that!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=986993#post986993


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Add This*

ROFL!


----------



## DOM (Sep 23, 2008)

fit have you tryed ocing the GTS


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

not yet..... LOL. gonna try 8800gts 512 + 2x 4870x2's here in a while. see what happens. i'll start OCing here soon too.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> not yet..... LOL. gonna try 8800gts 512 + 2x 4870x2's here in a while. see what happens. i'll start OCing here soon too.



Can´t wait to see the results..


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> not yet..... LOL. gonna try 8800gts 512 + 2x 4870x2's here in a while. see what happens. i'll start OCing here soon too.



the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

so  how you gonna add my score? this is gonna get confusing soon. lol!


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Add This*

X38 board now, time to spam again.  Everything at stock.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> so  how you gonna add my score? this is gonna get confusing soon. lol!



Well I guess it still falls under the ati category since that is what is being used for physics.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2008)

@fit & jbunch

How did you do that!? I thought you couldnt init 2 different brand's drivers together under Vista?!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @fit & jbunch
> 
> How did you do that!?



i already did it.... see my bench above. i used 7.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i already did it.... see my bench above. i used 7.



Yah but HOW!?!? PM me!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

look here.....  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=986993#post986993

feel free to ask questions. no one else has tried it yet that i know of.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ROFL!



Very impressive fitseries3


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ROFL!



hey thats a 4870 x2 and a 4850 right, or is it 4870?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

complicated hehe...

1 4870x2
1 4850
1 8800gts
e8600 @ 10x450(4.5ghz)
2x1gig ddr3 @ 1800mhz 7-7-7-18
windows 7
177.92 forceware
8.9cats
8.08 cuda/physx


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2008)

'Kin hell,you mad sod 

fecking nice score though.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

updated


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

whats funny is the e86 is only a few pts off from the qx9650.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

yea i noticed that....


----------



## HeavyH20 (Sep 24, 2008)

Add this

GTX 260 Tri SLI

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=399104


----------



## Wile E (Sep 24, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Add this
> 
> GTX 260 Tri SLI
> 
> ...



Looks like they scale well. lol.



jbunch07 said:


> what card might that be???



Either 4850's or 70's. Don't know for sure yet.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 24, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Add this
> 
> GTX 260 Tri SLI
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=399104



Congrats for soon getting into the first position..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=988169&postcount=55


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 24, 2008)

*Add this*






Im still not happy that the GPU Physx counts on the CPU score.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Looks like they scale well. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Either 4850's or 70's. Don't know for sure yet.



I would try and get the pallit 4870 with dual bios's I may pick on up later....


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

Updated.

Congrats on first place HeavyH20


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 24, 2008)

> 20.	erocker	ATi HD4870/4850	750/900	P11736	Q6600 @ 34000Mhz



Its over NINE THOUSAND?!!!?!  

Just letting you know about the extra zero.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> Its over NINE THOUSAND?!!!?!
> 
> Just letting you know about the extra zero.



hahaha you didn't know he had an uber oc?


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 24, 2008)

@J... Great job with this thread!!!  

teh linkage to score shots is teh bomb...

i would also like to congratulate myself on *probably* being the cheapest set of components in the top 10... (jk)

speaking of... what would you guys think of like a marks-per-dollar measure? I dont know how exactly it would be done tho without being overly tedious.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 24, 2008)

We do performance per dollar in the video card reviews.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Sep 24, 2008)

jbunch - thanks - have to really tweak the sytem now that I have some headroom 

I agree with the dollars for performance, but, what if prices change? User list only? It would difficult to rate based on investment. What about sytems without a case? Does that count? Or, are we looking at video card price only? What about the CPU? I paid $250 for the QX6850 I have. It would be one heck of a miserable variable to manage.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

if price is the case i think i have the best setup for my $$$ cause alot of my stuff was free.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Add this*








Gigabyte HD3870 512MB DDR3 904/1152   
E7200 @ 3600MHz
 

Highest 3D Mark Vantage score with a single HD3870


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 25, 2008)

updated


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 25, 2008)

Dayumm heavy! Thats one hell of a score!


----------



## r1rhyder (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, but it don't count at hwbot.


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2008)

#8, #10, and #13 in ATi Multi Cards are all the same hardware by the same poster.


----------



## r1rhyder (Sep 25, 2008)

I too have multi scores, same hardware, different cpu speeds. Low scores can be deleted but I think they are just for comparison.


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2008)

Right, but the compilations have never been that way before.  It generally goes by best score with the hardware you're using.  This way, we don't have people taking up ten places with the same hardware at different speeds, it becomes too cluttered and a p.i.t.a. to constantly update.


----------



## r1rhyder (Sep 25, 2008)

Vewy twue


----------



## HeavyH20 (Sep 25, 2008)

r1rhyder said:


> Yeah, but it don't count at hwbot.



Yup, PhysX. I am going to run without that, as well. It's worth a few thousand points. I think I can do 26K without it, however, once the cards are tweaked and I get the CPU up a little higher. 

I saw someone with a 32K score with three GTX 280 cards with PhysX enabled.



ShadowFold said:


> Dayumm heavy! Thats one hell of a score!



It's the hardware, not me


----------



## r1rhyder (Sep 25, 2008)

I would like to see your best non-physx run, how are games with those cards in tri-sli?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> #8, #10, and #13 in ATi Multi Cards are all the same hardware by the same poster.



sorry, I fixed it.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 27, 2008)

*Please Add This 21100*

427 FSB http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=423293

GPUZ ID http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d7k5v/

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=406392 21100 Vantage


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

updated.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just noticed my higher score is listed with a 9550, that one I was using a 9850.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 28, 2008)

Fixed.


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Add This*

Add this please. Vid card is a 4870.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Add This*

My boredom solution, CPU and Ram at stock from first boot, 4870 clocks up to 800/1100.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 1, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## HisShadow (Oct 2, 2008)

...i think you have a sig/av problem jbunch and the first step is admiting it ..

btw geting things stable now and will post some benches for the phenom battle soon with sexc watercooled overclocks and such... i also have another little trick up my sleeve for later .....mauwhawuah


----------



## bas3onac1d (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't have the ORB sorry, this was taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 3, 2008)

*Add This*

Darn,  looks like I really do need an intel system,  major cpu bottleneck ahead!  Add this I guess...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2008)

@johnspack
I wouldn't say that's major bottleneck. 
-------------------------------------

How would anyone like to see a score with a single core Celeron and 2600 pro's in Crossfire? LOL


----------



## johnspack (Oct 7, 2008)

Darn, hope I get posted!  Possibly the only x2 on a top 5 list.....


----------



## DOM (Oct 7, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Darn,  looks like I really do need an intel system,  major cpu bottleneck ahead!  Add this I guess...



its not that bad of a score cuz its just one card right ? have you seen the chart ?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 8, 2008)

So, have you ever wondered what affect that PhysX had on the score? Well, it depends on the setting. With P, CPU score is 25% of the score. So, with and without PhysX on a quad core can mean a few thousand points.

For example, let's say you get a 12000 CPU score without PhysX and 35000 with the feature enabled. That will swing your score by a large amount or about 5750 points. There will be a small GPU hit with PhysX enabled which will reduce the CPU gains on the score, but they are marginal and only affect total score by a few hundreds points with over net gain with PhysX at about 5500. 

For the curious, here is the white paper from Futuremark on how the scoring works  http://www.futuremark.com/companyinfo/pressroom/companypdfs/3DMark_Vantage_Whitepaper_v100_Rev2.pdf

A quick check on my system at 24x7 settings yields:


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 8, 2008)

Playing around.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just popped in the QX9650. It is clocking decent 

Add this


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Just popped in the QX9650. It is clocking decent
> 
> Add this



Try popping your fsb up to 400 (1600 in NV speak). I usually get a few extra points, even at the same clock speeds.

Also, keep in mind, do not run over 1.4V for 24/7 usage. The 45nm chips tend to degrade above that, even if they are kept cold.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2008)

damn heavy... that score almost pisses me off. but i like it. 

comparison....

3870 with and without the gts for physx...


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Try popping your fsb up to 400 (1600 in NV speak). I usually get a few extra points, even at the same clock speeds.
> 
> Also, keep in mind, do not run over 1.4V for 24/7 usage. The 45nm chips tend to degrade above that, even if they are kept cold.



Still figuring out this particular chip. The run was actually at 4.83 Ghz. CPUz seems to not pick up the half steps after 14x. I tried 1600 FSB at 4.8 Ghz, but it was not stable under loads. I still have to adjust things a bit, go to 2 sticks of RAM and crank down the timings etc for bench runs. This result is from 30 minutes of tinkering with the new CPU. Heck, the thermal paste is not even set yet


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 11, 2008)

to whomever is in control of this thread i wuld like to add myself to the compilation

http://img.techpowerup.org/081010/vantage.jpg


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 13, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Bytor (Oct 14, 2008)

*Add This....P11082*

This was run on my sig rig..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2008)

on my score you have me down with a 4870 X2...i have just a lowly 4870


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> on my score you have me down with a 4870 X2...i have just a lowly 4870



Sorry, Fixed


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2008)

a failed attempt to take 1st in single gpu nvda...

5ghz bench though... anyone else on TPU doing that?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> a failed attempt to take 1st in single gpu nvda...
> 
> 5ghz bench though... anyone else on TPU doing that?



as far as i know you have the highest clocked cpu in any bench that i keep track of 
awesome!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> a failed attempt to take 1st in single gpu nvda...
> 
> *5ghz bench though... anyone else on TPU doing that?*
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19261&stc=1&d=1223946267



Not yet, I'm still too broke to get my water proofing stuff and DICE for my pot.  But R1rhyder has 4950Mhz on a QX. Regardless, 5GHz on a dual isn't really doing you any good on this bench. You need a quad to maximize your score. Although that is still a kick ass bench speed.

Just to show you, look at #7 and 8 in ATI single card setups. #7 is clocked slower on both the video card and cpu, yet out scores #8 because he has a quad vs a dual.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2008)

i know.... if i still had the qx9650 i'd PWN everyone on tpu at least... well, when i get the phase running.

i'll get it in time... just need the funds.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i know.... if i still had the qx9650 i'd PWN everyone on tpu at least... well, when i get the phase running.
> 
> i'll get it in time... just need the funds.



What kind of phase?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2008)

hand built by me.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> hand built by me.



Tuned for how many watts?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2008)

havent gotten that far yet. shooting for ~340 watts to allow for qx9650 @ 5ghz. maybe too much though. im gonna build one for duals and one for quads.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> havent gotten that far yet. shooting for ~340 watts to allow for qx9650 @ 5ghz. maybe too much though. im gonna build one for duals and one for quads.



Wouldn't it just be better to tune it for say 250W for normal use, then just buy a DICE pot? You figure your board is already set up for sub zero, so switching between phase and a pot would just be 4 screws and some TIM.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2008)

i hate DICE and LN2 evaps to damn fast.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i hate DICE and LN2 evaps to damn fast.



Why do you hate DICE?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2008)

idk.... just dont like it.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2008)

New score:


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

errr, we are running the performance preset.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2008)

I know, I'm just bragging


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I know, I'm just bragging



oh lol. that's a nice score man!

Im barley beating you on the performance test.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2008)

I just got the Samsung in today.  First thing I did (after loading drivers) was run the extreme bench.  Now to play some games


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I just got the Samsung in today.  First thing I did (after loading drivers) was run the extreme bench.  Now to play some games



Nice! I cant even do extreme test!  max res is only 1680x1050.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2008)

call me stupid but... you have to have a big monitor for X test?


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2008)

Size doesn't matter fit (not that that's the first time you've heard that  )

It's really about the resolution.  High is 1680 x 1050 and extreme is 1920 x 1200.  If you had a 12" monitor that could do 1920 x 1200, it could still do extreme.

EDIT: And Dirt looks good.  Now off for a quick (?) game of Crysis.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL can you guys believe I've been gaming all week to these settings on the 9800GTX in SLi? stock cooler, stock voltage.

I can't lol 

I thought I had it set at 700. No wonder I was having a few lock ups after a few hours of gaming in COD4 haha

There is NO air flow in this case I have them in. I swear I don't know how they are staying cool.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 14, 2008)

well mine runs just short of that 24/7 but I cant seem to pass 820 core or 2010 shaders.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 14, 2008)

I think if I lowered it just a tad there would be no problems.

COD4 is really picky about OCs/


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I think if I lowered it just a tad there would be no problems.
> 
> COD4 is really picky about OCs/



I agree...these are flawless even under GPU F@H, runs warhead at those clocks as well.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2008)

Two hours later...

Is there such a thing as a quick game of Crysis?

Kinda miffed it only goes up to 1680 x 1050


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Two hours later...
> 
> Is there such a thing as a quick game of Crysis?
> 
> Kinda miffed it only goes up to 1680 x 1050


 Mine goes up to 1920x1200.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2008)

1 upped you T......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 14, 2008)

P run same settings...


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Mine goes up to 1920x1200.



I'll have to look into it.  Mine stopped one short.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 14, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I'll have to look into it.  Mine stopped one short.



Mine did 2, and it's a easy edit in.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 15, 2008)

details?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> P run same settings...



that looks pretty good.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 15, 2008)

seems a bit low though. :scratches head:


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 15, 2008)

The CPU only makes up 5% of the score result in the Extreme test and 25% in the Performance result. For example, my X result (no PhysX) at the 24/7 settings. It ends up as almost a pure GPU test.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 15, 2008)

t_ski said:


> details?



Edit the Game.cfg with notpad

I think


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 16, 2008)

Did another run. Can you update my result?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow! that's amazing! Think you can get 30k?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 16, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Wow! that's amazing! Think you can get 30k?



With PhysX, the 260 cards are about 3 to 4K behind the 280 cards. But, 30 K is the goal 

Then I can step up to the GTX 280 cards.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ill have to double check orb but I don't even think kingpin has broke 30k with multi card setup. I could be wrong though


----------



## DOM (Oct 16, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Ill have to double check orb but I don't even think kingpin has broke 30k with multi card setup. I could be wrong though


not official results
http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=211747&compareResultType=19


official results
http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=399229&compareResultType=19


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2008)

jeeez... wth man. so 2 4870x2s are better than 3 gtx280s?


----------



## DOM (Oct 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> jeeez... wth man. so 2 4870x2s are better than 3 gtx280s?


no

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=775800

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=769462


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2008)

only because of physx. if i threw in my 8800gts for physx i'd would be better than 3 gtx280s


----------



## DOM (Oct 16, 2008)

well let me see some scores


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2008)

i gotta score some gtx280s for cheap first. found one already.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> only because of physx. if i threw in my 8800gts for physx i'd would be better than 3 gtx280s



The best result for 3 x GTX 280 is 30K without PhysX. But, then again, those are suicide runs with LN2.


----------



## DOM (Oct 16, 2008)

Futuremark OverclocKing Competition 2008

anyone going to play ?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 17, 2008)

You can join the Futuremark competition if you have an ASUS motherboard and/or video card. No dice here


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 17, 2008)

i have all asus boards hahaahahahahaah!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 18, 2008)

*Add this*

180.10 driver gave me 600 more marks!


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 19, 2008)

*Add This*

New 180.10 Nvidia Drivers and shiny new e8500@4Ghz.... Looks like they improved scaling quite a bit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## DOM (Oct 19, 2008)

hey fit does ocing the GTS help any ?

how any cards you running 4 ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 19, 2008)

4870x2 + 4850 + 8800gts 512.

OCing the gts helps like 10%.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 19, 2008)

more better....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 19, 2008)

er.....

new personal best

5.	fitseries3	4870X2 + 4870 Trifire	750/900	P19630	QX9650 @ 4500Mhz <--- old best score


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 19, 2008)

still creeping up...


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Add this*

I think I have tapped out what I can do with the GTX260 cards. Next I will post up the best I can do without PhysX enabled. I suspect that 24K will likely be the target.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 20, 2008)

Heavyh20,  please try the 180.10,  I'll bet you instantly break 30k..!
in fact I guarantee you will


----------



## niko084 (Oct 20, 2008)

P8035 
8.9s... Going to install 8.10s later.
Still going!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

dammit heavy.... your score is really pissing me off(not at you, just your score). im really glad to see you doing that well but it makes me just want to give up on the 4870x2s.

qx9650 better make the 4870x2s get close to that or im gonna sell it all and get 3 gtx280s and a 790i.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> dammit heavy.... your score is really pissing me off(not at you, just your score). im really glad to see you doing that well but it makes me just want to give up on the 4870x2s.
> 
> qx9650 better make the 4870x2s get close to that or im gonna sell it all and get 3 gtx280s and a 790i.



The GTX280's are beating the 4870x2's in 3dmark so if you really want the extra snap...

He is also 4.6 on that quad vs your 4.0 which helps, he has 10k more cpu score...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

it's about damn time...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

niko084 said:


> The GTX280's are beating the 4870x2's in 3dmark so if you really want the extra snap...
> 
> He is also 4.6 on that quad vs your 4.0 which helps, he has 10k more cpu score...



my qx9650 will be here this week.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> my qx9650 will be here this week.



Good to hear you didn't go with the i7


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey fit that 20k run was 4870 X2 and 4870?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 20, 2008)

johnspack said:


> Heavyh20,  please try the 180.10,  I'll bet you instantly break 30k..!
> in fact I guarantee you will



I tried them and they were slower.  At default 24x7 settings (1333 FSB, 4.3 GHz, 1.36V, vide card default BIOS clocks 666/1404/2214) with no PhysX I get 21K with 178.24 and about 20K with 180.10. That early beta release may be more about multi-GPU support than performance with Tri SLI. I see that single card and SLI users got a bump, however.  



fitseries3 said:


> dammit heavy.... your score is really pissing me off(not at you, just your score). im really glad to see you doing that well but it makes me just want to give up on the 4870x2s.
> 
> qx9650 better make the 4870x2s get close to that or im gonna sell it all and get 3 gtx280s and a 790i.



That is the route I am following. Not sure if I am jumping on the i7 bandwagon, yet. 




niko084 said:


> The GTX280's are beating the 4870x2's in 3dmark so if you really want the extra snap...
> 
> He is also 4.6 on that quad vs your 4.0 which helps, he has 10k more cpu score...



The CPU score is due to PPU. With 3 x GTX 280, I would get another 5K on the CPU score. And, with the 790i, FSB is better and 3DM06 results improve. 

Now, what effect does CPU have on the score? It represents 25% of the Performance preset score. So, a 10K delta is about 2500 points. With PPU enabled, I get about 38K and without it, 18K or so (24x7 settings).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

4870x2 at 800/925
4850 at 690/1080
8800gts at 726/1020
q6600 at 3.97ghz
ram at 1768mhz

@ heavyH20...  from what i see... i7 has more memory bandwidth and less OC potential. performance is still on the same playing field as the 45nm quads.


----------



## ShogoXT (Oct 20, 2008)

johnspack said:


> 180.10 driver gave me 600 more marks!



Hey cool this means if I upgraded from a Core 2 Duo to a Athlon X2 I would get 5 times the speed? Man that Athlon X2 must be so much better than Core 2 Duos and Core 2 Quads even when they are OCed!

.

.

.

/sarcasm

Im going to keep complaining and ranting for every time a slower processor beats a higher one on the CPU BENCHMARK because of GPU physx. Give GPU physx its own score (CPU/GPU/Physx/ then the total score). 

/sigh Dont mind me guys I just think its extremely misleading.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

wow... i managed to snake my way into 8th place overall

congrats me!

its odd though. compare my screenshots. the only thing i changed was the 4850. just oced it 10mhz higher core and mem.

i'll have the qx9650 this week and i'll take a stab at heavyH20's 28k score.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> wow... i managed to snake my way into 8th place overall
> 
> congrats me!
> 
> ...



Nice work Fit moving up the line 

I am curious to see how the qx9650 does for you. 

Here is a nice comparison of PhysX and non PhysX enabled runs using my 24x7 settings.

No PhysX







PhysX


----------



## Wile E (Oct 20, 2008)

So, Heavy, did bumping up to 400fsb on the benches help you at all?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wile E said:


> So, Heavy, did bumping up to 400fsb on the benches help you at all?



Yes, mostly in 3DM06 tests, however. I will likely pick up a 790i since it supports better FSB clocking. I think that will be a key component going forward. I have also noticed that memory transfer rates are key on Vantage which would mean that DDR3 based systems would do better. So, a small of change in the next couple of weeks. Still waiting on the GTX 280 cards to see of the 280+ will be released any time soon.

Update - 790i FTW with digital power management is on the way along with some DDR3 memory.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 21, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 22, 2008)

jbunch. you da man.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 22, 2008)

haha, just doing what I can!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

dun dun dunnnnn........

2x 4870x2s and an 8800gts 512mb for physx!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

Evo in action....

fixed the crossfire problem with the gts....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

this is going to be EPIC with the qx9650 

i OCed the vid cards a tad and get over 205XX easy at only 3ghz on the q6600. this q66 can bench at 4ghz.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

Dem sonum bitches is warmen up!!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> Dem sonum bitches is warmen up!!!!!



punch it! i want 30k or bust


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

you know it 

wait till the QX9650 gets here.... ROFL i cant wait.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you know it
> 
> wait till the QX9650 gets here.... ROFL i cant wait.



you know i saw a member round here had his 4870 at like 1070mhz core you should totally lap and vmod that sun betch and crank it omg man make sure you get that quade under dice or phase i want WR id be honored to know you i almost got WR on my 8600 but i vmodded it while it was on...man im stupid cause i knew not to do it i got full of myself.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

this is where i stop toying around for tonight. its 1:43am and i need to save some energy for the FT01 build tomorrow.

enjoy... this is far from the last you'll see of this...


----------



## dipsta (Oct 22, 2008)

my newest shot. 
Think my p5ke is holding me back want to try a p45 or something with pci e 2

qx9650@4380
single 4870x2 both cores @ 800/975
score 15847

that puts me in 2nd place on single card setup.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

get a x48 board 

see my screenshots above


----------



## dipsta (Oct 22, 2008)

thats mental fitz. Seems like physix helps a load
Do you reckon ill see much difference with pcie2, and will it help with my qx9650 overclocking?

IS the rampage the one to have or am i really not going to see a big difference upgrading from my board?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

i dont like the rampage. it only has 2 pcie slots. i need more.

i know from experiance that the qx9650 will do almost 5ghz. thats 1600mhz faster with more cache so i know it will do really well. my vid cards are far from maxed as well.


----------



## dipsta (Oct 22, 2008)

fits have you updated the 4870x2's bios, i have heard good things about the top bios, but darent do it. 

The cards under water using an ek block temps are great but i cant get the memory past 975 without some sort of artifacting. 

Sorry for the mistypes and spelling got my arm in a pot! broken!!!
Can you suggest a decent board under £200 that will improve my performance. ?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Updated.


Congrats on taking 6th over all place Fit!


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks like fitseries system is coming along nicely. 

FYI - got the 790i Ultra FTW installed. It is looking good, too. Almost 28K with the same 24x7 settings so I think I can break the 30K mark with PhysX enabled.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Looks like fitseries system is coming along nicely.
> 
> FYI - got the 790i Ultra FTW installed. It is looking good, too. Almost 28 K with the same 24x7 settings.



Nice! Now, lets see 30k! muhahaha!

seriously of you get 30k, you get a cookie!


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 24, 2008)

OK, get that cookie ready 

Time to OC.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yay!







there ya go, something to snack on while your benching!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2008)

Per jbunch07's request:

CPU at default (3GHz), CPU tests only: 12092

CPU at default (3GHz) with Ageia PhysX card, CPU tests only: 14256

Those are CPU scores only, not overall scores.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2008)

i'll be close to 30k i believe. my last qx9650 ran almost 5ghz with little effort. i have better cooling now


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmm, cookies. Well, easily eclipsed 30K. Working on 31K. 



fitseries3 said:


> i'll be close to 30k i believe. my last qx9650 ran almost 5ghz with little effort. i have better cooling now



I will put up a non-PhysX run for comparisons sake, as well.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sweet! and that with 3 260s wonder what you would pull with 3 280s. Or do you think CPU would just determine the score after that.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 24, 2008)

CPU is 25% of the score. The video numbers make the biggest difference. I think the 280s are worth about 3 to 4 K in this benchmark versus the 260 216 cards. Just making a last run for the night. Hope it tops 31K - so close I can taste it


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> CPU is 25% of the score. The video numbers make the biggest difference. I think the 280s are worth about 3 to 4 K in this benchmark versus the 260 216 cards. Just making a last run for the night. Hope it tops 31K - so close I can taste it



taste like cookies? I could only imagine! Id be glad to hit 12K


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> taste like cookies? I could only imagine! Id be glad to hit 12K



Well, cookies are sweet and hitting 31K was definitely sweet 

So, I was able to break 31K with a score of 31,077 ! Finally!

*PhysX enabled* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=476371






*No PhysX* http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=476375


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Well, cookies are sweet and hitting 31K was definitely sweet
> 
> So, I was able to break 31K with a score of 31,077 ! Finally!



awesome!


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2008)

holy fu^*!

your really wanting to make sure i cant catch up arent you? 

who knows... i may get there. just waiting on the QX9650 to arrive.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> holy fu^*!
> 
> your really wanting to make sure i cant catch up arent you?
> 
> who knows... i may get there. just waiting on the QX9650 to arrive.



Well as you can see he has a big advantage using the physx.
It gave him another 6k on that last run.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2008)

yes but so do i. especially if i get a GTX card soon.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

You're planning on getting a GTX?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2008)

trying to. i want/need to trade for one or sell a few things first.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> trying to. i want/need to trade for one or sell a few things first.



What ya got for sell?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2008)

mint 4850, 8800gts 512, e7200, asus p5q3 dlx... dtek acrylic tops, 160gb ide drive.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> mint 4850, 8800gts 512, e7200, asus p5q3 dlx... dtek acrylic tops, 160gb ide drive.



K thanks!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 24, 2008)

*Add/ammend me!*

Wow, your crazy score of 31k makes my epeen shrivel up 

Anyways, my score at number 10 is wrong, I dont have a q6600!

Here's my new best score:


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Updated.

Sorry oli


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2008)

.............


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2008)

that makes me 3rd?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> that makes me 3rd?



Correct! 

oh and uh...Updated.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 25, 2008)

i aint done yet.....


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 25, 2008)

I wants to see you bench with the QX!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 25, 2008)

i'll have it monday. i should have a gtx260 soon as well.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome! 

Look out Heavy! this guy will give you a run for your money!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 25, 2008)

a run.... but prolly wont beat it

i'll give it a good try though. it would just be nice to see ATI and Nvidia getting almost the same score.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> a run.... but prolly wont beat it
> 
> i'll give it a good try though. it would just be nice to see ATI and Nvidia getting almost the same score.



yeah I agree, I plan on getting a Deneb Phenom when they roll out. hopefully it will let my 4870 X2 stretch its legs a little more. It seems my current Phenom tops out around 2950-3000mhz


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 25, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Look out Heavy! this guy will give you a run for your money!



Yep, he can certainly wring out the max from the hardware.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm foreseeing some melted hardware in the near future!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 25, 2008)

dont say that... i have not killed anything yet.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh I know, Its going to be hard to melt anything under that phase anyway.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2008)

*Add me*

This M3A79-T board is awesome! I could never reach the 3 GHz range till now that is.


----------



## g30rg1e (Oct 25, 2008)

*add me please*

thought id give vantage a whirl 12715 






nice thread and good work, its appreciated matey


----------



## Psychoholic (Oct 26, 2008)

hey fit Why not overclock the 4870's?



fitseries3 said:


> .............


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 26, 2008)

im getting to that. they are slightly OCed. 750/925


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2008)

*Add Me*

Slightly better score then my previous. Dang Just need a few more points to beat another HD4870


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 26, 2008)

i tried to upload my new score on HWbot.org and i get this message....



			
				HWbot.org said:
			
		

> A valid futuremark compare url is required if want to reach the 3DMark Vantage - Performance Hall Of fame. As only 18.0 benchmark scores are better than you, you need to provide additional verification.



will do a rerun so i can get the link.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i tried to upload my new score on HWbot.org and i get this message....
> 
> 
> 
> will do a rerun so i can get the link.



Well at least your in the top 20 on HWbot! Congrats!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 26, 2008)

and thats a non physx run. i took the gts out for now.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmm I see, even better then.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 26, 2008)

They only allow non PhysX runs on HWBOT. Right now, I have 14th spot and a little gold trophy for 3 x GTX260. 

fit - If you need a full registered copy of Vantage, PM me.


----------



## DOM (Oct 26, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> They only allow *non PhysX runs on HWBOT*. Right now, I have 14th spot and a little gold trophy for 3 x GTX260.
> 
> fit - If you need a full registered copy of Vantage, PM me.



I think so, I did mine with out it 

just looked at the others cpu score they where not 30+k so I guess not never looked in to it


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> dont say that... i have not killed anything yet.



Then you haven't pushed far enough.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 27, 2008)

Updated. Now taking Xtreme preset scores too!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 27, 2008)

did you get mine a few pages back?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes im going to go through and add yours and T-skis a little later on.  Gotta run to class for now though!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 27, 2008)

cool cool...

i'll get a FAR better one today..... QX is here!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> cool cool...
> 
> i'll get a FAR better one today..... QX is here!



Word break 30k for me fit!


----------



## Bytor (Oct 28, 2008)

*Add This*

Update my score please..


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> cool cool...
> 
> i'll get a FAR better one today..... QX is here!



Awesome - let's see some big numbers!

Here is my submission for the Extreme setting


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

damn POS chip.... this is the lowest Vcore i can get 4.3 to run at.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 28, 2008)

Was that run with physx?

Updated.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

nope. all 2x2


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> nope. all 2x2



OK that's what I thought. Kinda sucks about that chip though.


----------



## farlex85 (Oct 28, 2008)

New drivers and again a big boost in score, I may just get 9k w/ this set-up.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Add This!!!!!*

lucasweir

Single card

Total: p6664
CPU: 4946 5600+ X2
GPU: 7537 Asus 4850


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 28, 2008)

and a Vantage Crossfire WITHOUT any kind of physics..


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 28, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> and a Vantage Crossfire WITHOUT any kind of physics..



Beat me by a little. Looks like I have to make a couple of runs tonight to see if I can push the system a little more on the non-PhysX score. 

Looks like you got me on the CPU score. I am assuming you are using LN2, Dry ice or Cascade for the CPU? 1.78V on the CPU is pretty scary.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 28, 2008)

Cascade cooling for the cpu...1.78V is very very very OK for -100C...
Normally it runs with 1.87V-1.89V at 5.5ghz.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, at those voltages and temps, that would certainly work.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 28, 2008)

next stop 5.5ghz and 26-26.5K...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damn POS chip.... this is the lowest Vcore i can get 4.3 to run at.



What were you using for cooling? That's about what my chip takes for those speeds on h2o. It's the normal voltage for normal cooling.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Tec.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> Tec.



Hmmm, all I can say is, try to get it colder then.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

go here and you'll understand better.... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=74889


----------



## groothof22 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Add This*






so better than ever what i do so far



add me and i can see it back lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

not being easy on me... but its running.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 29, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> lucasweir
> 
> Single card
> 
> ...




is anyone going to add this to the list???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW!

just upped the 8800gts to 726/1815/1014 and got a good boost.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 29, 2008)

you guys must start running Vantage without physics....that`s legit way to go..


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> you guys must start running Vantage without physics....that`s legit way to go..



Most of us do both. But here, the Physx scores are accepted, so it's just fun to see how high you can get it. Adds an extra element of tweaking. You should do some Physx runs.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 29, 2008)

i`m searching for a PPU card to see what boost i can get..


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i`m searching for a PPU card to see what boost i can get..



You could do like fitseries has done, and Install the Windows 7 beta, and then install an nVidia card for Physx.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 29, 2008)

*Add please*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

DAMN!!!!!!!! GTX260 PWNS!!!

4ghz on the qx9650


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 30, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> you guys must start running Vantage without physics....that`s legit way to go..



Well, the lack of using PhysX (which is sponsor of the Vantage benchmark) for competitive benchmarking effectively handicaps the system so that ATI can compete. The 3DMark benches were always touting future game performance (not current games) as a measure. Since PhysX is a component of some current and upcoming games, it makes sense that a PhysX capable system would be better equipped to handle upcoming games and should definitely be a consideration of a benchmark that pretends to predict the future.  

Now, as a handicapped race, which 3DMark has become, it makes sense to keep things competitive or people complain about unfair (dual GPU cards are not a single card, drivers cheat, etc, etc). But, in the end, sales are hurt on both ends a bit. ATI is the king of 06 and NVIDIA (with PhysX) the king of Vantage (that is, until ATI gets PhysX or Ageia capable drivers). Maybe people would have picked up cards from both camps to attempt score domination on all fronts. Instead, they decided, due to pressure from the benchmarking crowd, to handicap the bench so that no one had to buy anything else other than a 4870x2 to win on almost all fronts.  

That's my take, biased, tainted, and skewed


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

then theres ppl like me that find ways around the problem


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

still working on it....


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> then theres ppl like me that find ways around the problem



Yes, definitely working the system. Best of both worlds. I think that is what Wile E was talking about. The creativity and tweaking beyond simply super cooling a couple of cards.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 30, 2008)

I dont know about that heavy, ur GPU score with the new drivers is 27K... even without PhysX that would still beat r1Rhyder's 26K so given the same processor you would still be in first place even if PhysX wasnt in the game... Althogh i agree with you on the PhysX being a part of the the future of gaming.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 30, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> I dont know about that heavy, ur GPU score with the new drivers is 27K... even without PhysX that would still beat r1Rhyder's 26K so given the same processor you would still be in first place even if PhysX wasnt in the game... Althogh i agree with you on the PhysX being a part of the the future of gaming.



Yes, that is why I could get 25K without PhysX enabled. Georgis.th beat that, however with the supercooled CPU. 

Maybe we could have a non-PhysX leaderboard, as well? It would atleast make the game available to any and all. I am curious (as always) about both results.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm curious as to what ATi will do about the physx battle.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> Yes, definitely working the system. Best of both worlds. I think that is what Wile E was talking about. The creativity and tweaking beyond simply super cooling a couple of cards.


I just got my copy of Win7, and am gonna give a 2900XT and 8800GT combo a shot, just for the fun of it. Unless, of course, sombody wants to send me a 4870X2 and 280GTX to see what I can do.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 30, 2008)

Just shy of p12k  C2D @ 4Ghz still holds these cards back.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I just got my copy of Win7, and am gonna give a 2900XT and 8800GT combo a shot, just for the fun of it. Unless, of course, sombody wants to send me a 4870X2 and 280GTX to see what I can do.



Should be an interesting run!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Add This*

2nd place?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 2nd place?



Nicely done with the daft CPU. Looks like you are working out the kinks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

im just flooding its brain with voltage so it has no choice but to run ok.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 30, 2008)

made a mistake on the list,  g30rg1e is actually running a 260gtx, and nice job g30rg1e!  I was looking at the 775 core and thinking,  noooo way!  280s just don't do it....


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Add This*

Finally got the P5Q3 to work right, had one little bios setting off and it totally killed me for months.  Now it works.  Also my first posted bench with the Q9650, still have lots to play with it.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 30, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Bytor (Oct 30, 2008)

Ran this in my AMD rig with a 3870 and 3870x2 in crossfire....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2008)

does this seem about right?


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Ran this in my AMD rig with a 3870 and 3870x2 in crossfire....



Drop the RAM speed and up the core speed, more OC on the core affects the score more than more OC on the ram.  Other than that nice score.


----------



## PuMA (Nov 1, 2008)

add this:


----------



## jpierce55 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Add This*

Visiontek 3870 was set to 896/1224, I suspect it was despite the 877 gpu-z shows
E8200 was at 3.9ghz. 
These where the base settings on Vantage.


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Add This*

this is better to add jbunch07






thnx


----------



## DOM (Nov 1, 2008)

groothof22 you going to OC that CPU  should get 4GHz on stock or less volts with a E8500 E0 

I get 4250Mhz with 1.304v


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 1, 2008)

DOM said:


> groothof22 you going to OC that CPU  should get 4GHz on stock or less volts with a E8500 E0
> 
> I get 4250Mhz with 1.304v


its a good processor right i will see what i can do sorry for my bad engelis


----------



## DOM (Nov 1, 2008)

groothof22 said:


> its a good processor right i will see what i can do sorry for my bad engelis



well most E0's OC good from what I seen on XS fourms 

do you know the FBO/BATCH# it on the box on the big sticker


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 1, 2008)

here on my box says FPO#Q820A799 version#E43454-001 1.26 max


----------



## Wile E (Nov 2, 2008)

*Add This...*

The 2900XT in Vantage now. Could probably get a little further, but I'm not up for it right now. A little burnt out. Tried to get Physx up and running in Win7 all day with the 2900 and 8800 in the system. It wouldn't happen.

Wile E - HD 2900 XT @ 900/900 - QX9650 @ 4400Mhz - P5156

Note, gpu-z wouldn't read my clocks set in AMD GPU Clock Tool correctly, so I use the clock tool itself to verify card speeds.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=497312


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 3, 2008)

*Add this...*

tzitzibp - 2 x  sapphire radeon 3870(1Gb version) crossfire@850/1215 - e8400@3.6GHz (400x9) - P8948


----------



## Serenity (Nov 4, 2008)

*Add This*

Add This please, just ran the test. I really need to work on getting my CPU to at least 3.6Ghz. Sapphire HD4870 1GB.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2008)

add this for me....











haha... jk.... but thats INSANE


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2008)

And no Physx either. Craziness. Looks like i7 is actually the chip to have for benching. Just look at those cpu scores, and at only 4.9Ghz.


----------



## DOM (Nov 4, 2008)

someone needs to up date there CPU-Z 

Nice one


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 4, 2008)

crazy figures!!! i7 results shows that the beg for OC!


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 4, 2008)

2 weeks patience......then i`ll put my hands on a beautiful 965.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

cant you get a non extreme chip for once? im tired of seeing the damn extreme chips all the damn time. get a F***ing non extreme and show how well it can OC and how well you(or anyone with an extreme) can OC a NON EXTREME CHIP. DO IT. im angry typing guy.


(this is not towards anyone in particular. its to anyone who gets an extreme chip. forget the extreme and show us your skills on a regular chip)


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 5, 2008)

Extreme chips are so much more flexible. I went the regular chip route and the ceiling was too low with (ie, the Q6600 and Q6700) and they are speed binned to a certain degree. Worth the money, IMHO.


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im angry typing guy.



That should be under your name! 

If extreme chips are within your means... Why not?!  giorgios can clock the balls off of anything, why should he waste his time with lesser chips?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah but that gives you too much of an advantage. 

almost any OC noob can buy an extreme chip and expect to outperform a mainstream CPU easily. 

thats not a challenge. 

i know i look like a hypocryte but honestly.. the only reason i got my qx9650 is to get the scores i wanted... and fast. even know it gave me some problems, it was still really easy to get really good OCs realy fast.

all im saying is it takes more time, knowledge and talent to get a mainstream chip up there with the extreme ones and i give mad props to the guys who can do it.

OH... e8600 isnt an extreme and ppl get it REALLY high. i seen 6.7ghz. i seen 5.2ghz with a Q9650 as well. more ppl need to do that.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah but that gives you too much of an advantage.
> 
> almost any OC noob can buy an extreme chip and expect to outperform a mainstream CPU easily.
> 
> ...


Then instead of paying the extra money up front to get the Extreme chip, you're still paying that money in the long run in most cases by continually swapping out boards and chips to find the combo that can FSB to your needs. Not too many boards are capable of the 577fsb needed to get a Q9650 to those speeds, and many of the chips themselves aren't even capable of that fsb. And it's not even about make and model of the board, it comes down to the individual board and individual chip at that level. You are essentially forced to bin chips and boards if you want to compete at the top levels. 9/10 times I'm willing to bet that ends up more expensive in the long run. The QX circumvents any of those problems by allowing you to up the multi in the event of a fsb limit.

And besides, it's not really any different for the QX if you don't want it to be. You can still max fsb them as well, and then tune the multi.

It's just not worth the hassle for extreme clocking. Not only that, there are QX's hitting 6GHz. I'd like to see a Q9650 do that. It would take 667fsb.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 5, 2008)

These days, as Fit can attest, it is more about luck than skill (OK, not completely no skill). I have spent time on the bargain end clocking up my Q6600s to 3.7, 3.8 and 4.2 GHz and a Q6700 to 3.9 (I thought the multi would help - it did not). I have also played with the Opterons back when they were the item to get (146, 170, 175, etc). In all cases, even though I could exceed Extreme stock clocks (or FX for that matter), that was the starting point for those chips and ultimately I was always sitting behind them by 300 to 400 MHz on the CPU. Now, with the popularity of LN2, the Extreme makes complete sense. Why spend all that money on cooling only to pair it up with a chip that costs less than a good watercooling system? I consider the Extreme chip an good investment. It costs you up front but you can get some of the investment back down the road. It is all part of the game and it, unfortunately, requires gobs of money. I, for one, play in the 24x7 world where I use my daily system for benching which makes it hard to compete with the big dogs, as it is.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

all im saying is.... i want to see more from the mainstream market parts. 

i have read all the i7 reviews and it means nothing to anyone except the extreme guys. 

why i say that? cause there is little to no details on the AFFORDABLE cpus.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> all im saying is.... i want to see more from the mainstream market parts.
> 
> i have read all the i7 reviews and it means nothing to anyone except the extreme guys.
> 
> why i say that? cause there is little to no details on the AFFORDABLE cpus.



too true...


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 5, 2008)

The reality is that no regular users will buy the i7 anyway. The motherboards are expensive and the Core 2 Duo will be the value item for some time to come. Maybe next Spring it will pick up as a mainstream item. The cheapest chip (the 920) will likely be $400 for some time until Intel makes a price cut and that is twice the current cost of a Q6600. If anything, the new chips should push down the existing Core 2 Duo line prices and make for some real nice bargains. Q9650 for $300, anyone?

I would hazard that most people on this forum have systems more advanced than 95% of the market. We may all be interested, but we make up a small portion of the market. Just take fit for example, he has more money tied up in video cards than most people spend on their entire system 

One of my reports at work told me about the Dell PC he picked up with a quad, 8 GB of RAM, 1.2 TB drive, ATI 3450, Vista 64 and a 24 inch widescreen monitor for $1100. That is the price of a good system. We hardware junkies, however, see that as a good starting point 

The guru3d article covered the 920 and 965 so it offered some good insight into both. I also like how they reviewed the chips with multiple video cards. Very thorough.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Fit why this behaviour??
first of all,i wont buy the 965....it will come as a "review" set...
second,for the scores i want,a 920 or even a 940 is not enough.....(~200 bcclock,locked low multi..)
third and last,if i bought an i7,it would be the 940 for 24/7 usage....
now i have another purpose..


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 7, 2008)

groothof22 said:


> this is better to add jbunch07
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow i dont feel so bad now about my score. Thats not much more than me!


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 7, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Wow i dont feel so bad now about my score. Thats not much more than me!


i do it easy thats why


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 7, 2008)

You could easily get alot better score if you OC that monster of a cpu.


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 7, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> You could easily get alot better score if you OC that monster of a cpu.


i know soon i do it  but i am not a master of OC i am a Gamer


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 7, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 8, 2008)

*Update me please*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.viddler.com/explore/Franky2/videos/2/


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't stop laughing!


----------



## DOM (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## phanbuey (Nov 10, 2008)

i cried a little... hahaha


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 10, 2008)

I think Fit was the interviewer


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 10, 2008)

gigady gigady gigady... 

not mine BTW.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking at some of the non-physx scores in the top 10 I'm not seeing any great gains like the ones that were hyped up.
For instance r1rhyder did 22.5k with his quadfire and that was at stock clocks, I'm sure if he overclocked he could reach the 25k mark or even pass it if he ran a diagnostic boot.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 10, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Looking at some of the non-physx scores in the top 10 I'm not seeing any great gains like the ones that were hyped up.
> For instance r1rhyder did 22.5k with his quadfire and that was at stock clocks, I'm sure if he overclocked he could reach the 25k mark or even pass it if he ran a diagnostic boot.



AT 4400Mhz, I only score 17k in the cpu portion. This beats mine by 7000pts with 300MHz less clock speed.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> http://www.viddler.com/explore/Franky2/videos/2/


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 10, 2008)

i was laughing till tears...............


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 10, 2008)

O man...I was in class this morning and I randomly thought of that video and busted out lol. And the sad thing is when I tired to explain what I was laughing at nobody knew what the hell I was talking about.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Add This*

Sorry jbunch.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 11, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Sorry jbunch.



 NIIIIIIIIIIICE


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=3420981#post3420981

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=206619


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 11, 2008)

phanbuey is going down today, with his 260 SLi SET!!!!lol with so many points lol........







here is an x score

btw look how old my drivers are lol







BTW I'm almost cought up with bills and it will be back on!!!!


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> phanbuey is going down today, with his 260 SLi SET!!!!lol with so many points lol........
> ]]



NOOOOOO!   Im not going down without a fight!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 11, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> NOOOOOO!   Im not going down without a fight!



O you went and did it now!!!!!

I for see a few or more 260 soon now!!!!


http://forums.techpowerup.com/group.php?groupid=1


----------



## t_ski (Nov 12, 2008)

jbunch, can you add my extreme score from back here?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1016152&postcount=1093


----------



## sata_mata (Nov 12, 2008)

*Add this*

Add this score please.

Score: 13487

EVGA GTX 260 216SP
GPU: 749MHz
Shaders: 1498MHz
VRAM: 1160MHz

CPU: Q6600 @ 3600MHz, FSB @ 400MHz
Driver: 180.43 Beta







Not a final score. It still needs some attention and tweaking. Card can probably go higher. I haven't tried anything above 749/1498/1160 but I will if I have time next week. Right now I'm focusing on tweaking the machine overall.


----------



## Binge (Nov 17, 2008)

With my desktop full of crap I run Crysis + Vantage so I can play games while benching 

 juuuuust kidding!  Just the benchmark


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Add This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Am I the first i7 score?  These CPU's are pretty nice.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2008)

What's your temps like at that speed on the stock cooler?


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

Haven't checked yet.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Haven't checked yet.



lol. A man after my own heart.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> lol. A man after my own heart.



If you haven't yet check the i7 thread.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> If you haven't yet check the i7 thread.



Already subscribed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

Add This


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2008)

These look like they clock on similar voltages to the earlier G0 quads.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 17, 2008)

I am not certain that the volts I have mine at are the least needed, just trying thnigs out.  Couldn't get into windows at 4GHz with these voltages.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

one for the red team...


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

Come on fit!!! You can pass my Tri-9800GTX score LOL

You have i7 and two X2 cards, with a 260!!!

Install windows 7


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Come on fit!!! You can pass my Tri-9800GTX score LOL
> 
> You have i7 and two X2 cards, with a 260!!!
> 
> Install windows 7



8.11's seem to be total SHI7 in 7. 

let me get 8.10s going with 2x2s.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 18, 2008)

I would like to see an 06 run as well.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 18, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> I would like to see an 06 run as well.



look in the 06 thread then


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> I would like to see an 06 run as well.



15mins.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> look in the 06 thread then





fitseries3 said:


> 15mins.



lol I gues if I would look at my own threads it would help.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

slightly Oced x2...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)

i may be teasin....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DOM (Nov 19, 2008)

with out PhysX







with PhysX


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2008)

not to bad....I'm going to do a vantage run tonight,,,,,,


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2008)

2.98ghz


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 20, 2008)

hi fits, these 4870x2(x2) are doing the business!

what is your goal?


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 21, 2008)

hey fits,for Vantage you NEED all of 8 threads...
first try with single 4870X2 - i7 stock cooled.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 22, 2008)

*Add This*

my first shot with new 4870...up next: better overclocking tool ;D

Diamond HD4870 @ 790/1100

P8900

GPU 9341 I am pleased


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 22, 2008)

*Add This*

qx9650@4ghz (400x10), sapphire 3870 (crossfire) @877,1233

P10642


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2008)

add this


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 22, 2008)

That's pretty nice Solaris. Glad to see your system up and going


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks man its been along time coming this 680i is creazy finiky though i swear the FSB hole moves


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 22, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks man its been along time coming



Yeah it has. Been almost a year now for ya. But, glad to see that you finally got a system that can hit that 20k mark!


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 22, 2008)

@solaris.... great score man!
btw what mods did you perform on the physx card?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> @solaris.... great score man!
> btw what mods did you perform on the physx card?



original fan broke so i modded an 8600GT fan to fit  after some serious wire splicing


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Add These and wow*



Solaris17 said:


> add this



I am jealous.  With i7 I haven't seen that with my 4870s.  Going to have to do a sucicide run on air.  Time to post all of my scores so far.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

*ADD this*

thanks for the compliment dark appreciate it coming from you

update






ORB Validation (im a pro user)

ORB General Comparison


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 23, 2008)

GAH!!! Stop making me feel like I wasted $ on i7 and maybe ATI.  Although I am competing with 2 more GPU's.  And you do have Physx.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> GAH!!! Stop making me feel like I wasted $ on i7 and maybe ATI.  Although I am competing with 2 more GPU's.  And you do have Physx.



dont feel bad im blowing $$ on i7 i got my 920 today now just for the mobo and ram lol


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 23, 2008)

Great, now that 22k will probably become 27k.  Thanks.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Great, now that 22k will probably become 27k.  Thanks.



i didnt think of that  sry


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 23, 2008)

It's cool man, just messing with you.  Doing some tweaking with my cards now, found out I might have been messing with my scores due to my clocks.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> It's cool man, just messing with you.  Doing some tweaking with my cards now, found out I might have been messing with my scores due to my clocks.



i was about to say clock those puppys up dude! iv seen them hit 1ghz core that should improve your score


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Add This*

jbunch were at?

at anyrate ill try for 23k


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm just glad to see a CPU I supplied is going toward such great scores.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I'm just glad to see a CPU I supplied is going toward such great scores.



o and she will clock at 4.5ghz bench stable the 680 just doesnt like it..i gotta figure that out.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yea, that should get you well into 23k once you get it there.  Every CPU I have owned I think has gone on to do better than I did with it.  This is the problem when you don't acually take the time to learn how to OC and just have someone tell you what to try and then you probably over volt things.  Just glad it didn't disappoint.  And if cache size doesn't matter so much with 3dmark, then a e7200 at 4.5ghz should bench similarly to the e8x00s at 4.5ghz.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Yea, that should get you well into 23k once you get it there.  Every CPU I have owned I think has gone on to do better than I did with it.  This is the problem when you don't acually take the time to learn how to OC and just have someone tell you what to try and then you probably over volt things.  Just glad it didn't disappoint.  And if cache size doesn't matter so much with 3dmark, then a e7200 at 4.5ghz should bench similarly to the e8x00s at 4.5ghz.



ya exactly im pretty close to 23k already im going to try and get their at my current 4275mhz ill fight with the 680i later right now i want to test my cards limits then i will tweak the OS after that if i dont break 23k ill battle the mobo


----------



## Bytor (Nov 23, 2008)

*Add Please*


----------



## Binge (Nov 23, 2008)

*Add*


----------



## Bytor (Nov 23, 2008)

Bytor said:


>



Anyone know why my CPU score if so much lower than other C2D's at the same speed?  I see other here with a CPU score 3 times higher than mine...


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Anyone know why my CPU score if so much lower than other C2D's at the same speed?  I see other here with a CPU score 3 times higher than mine...



PhysX. Nvidia cards w/ physX boost the second cpu test dramatically, making it more of a gpu test. Your score is spot on for your hardware. I score about 7k in cpu score w/ a 4ghz oc w/ the 6750 w/ physX off. On I get anywhere from 25k-30k in cpu score.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 23, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> PhysX. Nvidia cards w/ physX boost the second cpu test dramatically, making it more of a gpu test. Your score is spot on for your hardware. I score about 7k in cpu score w/ a 4ghz oc w/ the 6750 w/ physX off. On I get anywhere from 25k-30k in cpu score.



Ahhh thats right its rigged in Nvidia's favor...  They made sure this is one bench us ATI user's can't win eh!!!

To bad you can only install one video driver in Vista or I would grab a Nvidia card just for this..

I did get a little boost when I installed my Asus P1 PhysX card...

Thanks for reminding me of this..


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool i was debating on adding a physics card, but i think i will...


----------



## Bytor (Nov 23, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> Cool i was debating on adding a physics card, but i think i will...



It added about 2000 points to my CPU score,...


----------



## DOM (Nov 23, 2008)

i just did a test with my E8500 at 3.8GHz and it almost got the same as with my X3350 at 3.6GHz with with PhysX like 60 less but with out it was 622 less


----------



## t_ski (Nov 23, 2008)

I never realized how good I have it with my main rig.  I'm building a second to pay around with, and it has a lowly 8400GS card in it.  The Pentium D 805 OC'ed to 3.3 GHz and the vid card aren't doing so well (framerates suck).  But then again, I don't even have all the updates on the new Vista install (no SP1).

Good news is the CPU overclocked 25% on stock volts


----------



## Edito (Nov 23, 2008)

My latest benchmark results not sou different than the results with the 8800GT from asus but its a quite better...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

Edito said:


> My latest benchmark results not sou different than the results with the 8800GT from asus but its a quite better...



overclock that proc more and i bet you can raiuse that score even more!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 23, 2008)

*Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ok My first test(forgot to save SS) I got about p15k. That was using Physx with SLi.
Both cards Clocked Just fine. So first both cards clocked the same with the new tuner.

Then

I then ran it with SLi off, and Physx on and my score dropped in half.....
Then with Sli off you could only oc the first card. WTF the 2ed card had to run stock....
Both times I could see clocks in GPU Z for both cards.......
---
Now


Then after you switch the setting in Npanel GPU Z reads one card no on?

This is my 2ed run after turning SLi back off.









This is Sli turned back on, like I said the first run was about p15k....








*
WTF is going on?*


----------



## DOM (Nov 23, 2008)

idk


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 24, 2008)

tomorrow i`ll start testing my 965 on SS...hope it goes well..


----------



## HeavyH20 (Nov 24, 2008)

Always interested to see how the i7's are doing in the benchmarks.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 24, 2008)

and a quick Vantage with 1.4V load...


----------



## Bytor (Nov 24, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> and a quick Vantage with 1.4V load...



Nice OC on that i7 mate....


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 24, 2008)

i want to believe that it has got more to give...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 24, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i want to believe that it has got more to give...



why does GPU-Z say your clock is 300mhz slower thans stock?


----------



## bobseptic (Nov 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> why does GPU-Z say your clock is 300mhz slower thans stock?




powerplay

gpu bios 2d settings


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 25, 2008)

Playing with the 4850.


----------



## Edito (Nov 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> overclock that proc more and i bet you can raiuse that score even more!



Ill do some overclock and ill post the results... i used to overclock but when my first Asus P5N32-E SLI Plus died i stopped a little with the overclocks but ill back to the duty of the enthusiasts


----------



## renozi (Nov 26, 2008)

Test OC


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 26, 2008)

is that a single gx2?


----------



## renozi (Nov 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> is that a single gx2?



yes only 1


----------



## t_ski (Nov 26, 2008)

I think I have the new lowest score: I can't even get this to run on an 8400 GS


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 26, 2008)

does anyone even update these anymore? this is why i hate posting in these silly threads everytime i do (like when the 03 and 05 threads were out) i never get in the threads always just all of a dudden die.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 27, 2008)

Updated.



Sorry about the wait guys. I had finals to study for, papers to write, and projects to work on. so I've been really busy lately.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)

jbunch.... on i7's i guess i'll have to post my actual cpu speed. you have to figure for turbo mode so you do (bclk)x21=actual mhz.

this one here is 3.06ghz


----------



## renozi (Nov 28, 2008)

renozi said:


> Test OC



Sorry the CPU is actually at 3.6GHz, it's just using speedstep when the screen shot was taken!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2008)

Not to nit-pick, but if there are only four submissions for the Xtreme scores, why are only two of them in the top 10?


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 30, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Not to nit-pick, but if there are only four submissions for the Xtreme scores, why are only two of them in the top 10?



haha work in progress


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the quick update


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 1, 2008)

9th global result.....more more to come...

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=796935


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 3, 2008)

first CFX try....
one card 840/1000,second card 850/1000.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 3, 2008)

That's a ll I can say.. I'm happy to see you now have the Hardware Master instead of the oc gruu!


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 3, 2008)

this was the first try...i hope for 28K....
and i also have the o/c master title as i returned to the top20..


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 3, 2008)

Do enjoy seeing the scores that you can make. I hope you can hit 28k too

On adata ram.. That's some sweet stuff man!


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 3, 2008)

the Adata are gone.....piece of ****.....
Transcend 1800mhz 8-8-8-24 with Samsung HCF8 ics....
but i am on dual channel for now...triple will be much much better...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 3, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> the Adata are gone.....piece of ****.....
> Transcend 1800mhz 8-8-8-24 with Samsung HCF8 ics....
> but i am on dual channel for now...triple will be much much better...



oh...  IF it's Transcends...  to them. Love my axe. Even if it is only 2gbs right now..


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 3, 2008)

in the test above they played at 1810mhz with 7-7-7-20 and ~2V...
just fine..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 3, 2008)

Excellent score giorgos! 

I noticed a typo on the front page though, jbunch, you've said giorgos has a 	i7 Extreme 985 @ 4500 - if only eh? 

I, one day, hope to have a Vantage score. If I get some free-time I'll move over to my other motherboard and see what sort of score my *AGP* 3850 can get, y'know, for shits & giggles.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Please Add This!*

8413 on an e8200 @ 3.6 GHz and a 3870x2







Linkage:

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action?resultId=567888&resultType=19


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 3, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> in the test above they played at 1810mhz with 7-7-7-20 and ~2V...
> just fine..



That's some *Tight* timing!  Makes me want to grab i7... Only thing is... That gigabyte board good?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 3, 2008)

both cards 850/1000....


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 3, 2008)

Your almost there man! Just a little more to get to 28k... but that's going to be Pushing from the way it jumped...


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 3, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> but that's going to be Pushing from the way it jumped...



what does it mean??


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 3, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> what does it mean??



Nevermind.. I was at work, and read your first post of the day wrong... Thought it was only *ONE* card you where using... Man, I even thought all day why you would say that..  Now, lets get that 28k! I bet those cards can hit 860!


----------



## Binge (Dec 3, 2008)

I have to say that is one IMPRESSIVE vantage score!  You have to have a seriously awesome set of 4870x2 to get scaling & stability like that.  YGPM


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 3, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Nevermind.. I was at work, and read your first post of the day wrong... Thought it was only *ONE* card you where using... Man, I even thought all day why you would say that..  Now, lets get that 28k! I bet those cards can hit 860!



one card which is modded can run 890/1050 on air cooling...
the other is stock but can do 850/1000...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 3, 2008)

On air... wow...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 5, 2008)

Heres mine. Just got my XFX GTX260 Black Edition. Amazing card.

*Add This*




http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=572409

I'm sooooo ready for a Deneb. For being at 2.4GHz on the CPU I think that is a pretty good score. If I get a Deneb that does 3.4-3.6 on AIR its going to be a *MUCH* higher score.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 5, 2008)

3.6ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 5, 2008)

3.6 no physx for dark


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2008)

That's what I'm talkin' about Fit!  Beat those 4870 512mb crossfire benchies!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 5, 2008)

3.6ghz still


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 5, 2008)

3.6ghz STILL


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ^^^^ WTF?
> 
> not the response i was loooking for.



reported


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 6, 2008)

Add This

Breaking my own records.    Turbo mode is on so multi goes up to 21x when cpu tests run, dunno exactly where it lands itself during the CPU tests.


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

NOM NOM NOM NOM!!! Must eat Dark's i7 to gain power


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2008)

whats the cooling on that binge? voltage etc? i want to know if my 920 will clock that high.


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

Cooling is a Swiftech Apogee GTZ with LGA 1366 mounting block (the only damn one on the market... Dtek needs to step up) running on a simple loop with a small pump/res combo and a pa 120.3.  It will idle around 30C @4.2ghz and go under load to at the most 44C.  Room temps are about 30C.  VCore in bios is 1.37500v


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2008)

Binge said:


> Cooling is a Swiftech Apogee GTZ with LGA 1366 mounting block (the only damn one on the market... Dtek needs to step up) running on a simple loop with a small pump/res combo and a pa 120.3.  It will idle around 30C @4.2ghz and go under load to at the most 44C.  Room temps are about 30C.  VCore in bios is 1.37500v



excellent looks like when i get my board and ram ill be investing in a block...does that dtek like 3/8" tubing? and is it bolt through or easy mount (push pin)


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> excellent looks like when i get my board and ram ill be investing in a block...does that dtek like 3/8" tubing? and is it bolt through or easy mount (push pin)



It's a swiftech block  (I wish dtek had their butt in gear)

The Swiftech GTZ is great though.  Bolt through design, I'm using 1/2" barbs because the 3/8" looked like crap and I used 3/8" tubing for my whole loop.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL At Wile

This was stock voltage on the video card. I am using a Intel CPU cooler on the cpu

His High Score LOL

19	Wile E	Palit 8800GT	925/925/2312	7708	QX9650 @ 4400Mhz 


YEA and look what CPU I am running LOL


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 11, 2008)

I am so close I can taste victory. It locked up after the test last round....took a pic with my camera LOL BUT

I also changed settings in riva and it seemed to make my score lower.....

I'm going to do this on stock volts against Super Volted 8800GT lol and with a E6750 LOL


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I am so close I can taste victory. It locked up after the test last round....took a pic with my camera LOL BUT
> 
> I also changed settings in riva and it seemed to make my score lower.....
> 
> I'm going to do this on stock volts against Super Volted 8800GT lol and with a E6750 LOL



And better drivers.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 12, 2008)

Ture didnt think of that still.

Vmodded 8800gt vs one that is not but cold vs qx9660 vs e6750

LOL

100 points off?
That's insane.

Now I do have unlocked ram running at 2ghz.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Ture didnt think of that still.
> 
> Vmodded 8800gt vs one that is not but cold vs qx9660 vs e6750
> 
> ...



Send me that OCZ phase, and I'll see what I can do. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

this guys nutz... whats he thinkin?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1101543&postcount=936


----------



## silkstone (Dec 12, 2008)

*My Results*

Here are my results 7138 3dmarks






This is at 3.4ghz (340bus) Gigabyte 4850 735/1178

In the web-browser under the result screen is my max score (7211) this is at lower clock speeds and i am unable to reproduce these results, i have no idea why


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 12, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> this guys nutz... whats he thinkin?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1101543&postcount=936



That now he needs 3 more more water blocks?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 13, 2008)

i just ran and got this score but now i cant run at the exact same settings. WTF is going on here?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i just ran and got this score but now i cant run at the exact same settings. WTF is going on here?



it means the system isnt 100% stable.. happens to me alot. when i oc my ram or proc too far..it could be like 5mhz off btw i want 30k or u aint trying. dont BS me fit you have alot more tha  28k in you


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Binge (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 13, 2008)

Good Bench Binge! Making me think of going back into benching!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 14, 2008)

Quick question. Friend just built a new QX6850 based rig yesterday. We put the CPU to 3.4GHz and his BFG GTX260 OC was at default clocks. He scored P12,600. That is a normal score for that setup right?


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 14, 2008)

Let's me guess, his GPU score is ~11k? If so, it is normal.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## t_ski (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm curious about how tri-sli (no physx) compares to CrossFireX @ same CPU speed, fit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I'm curious about how tri-sli (no physx) compares to CrossFireX @ same CPU speed, fit.



will do but first... crossfire + physx.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 15, 2008)

Sounds good


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

check this! almost dead even!!!




fitseries3 said:


> get on up, get on up.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 17, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

ROFL... ive got 4 of the top 10 spots


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 17, 2008)

lol thats what happens when your a "hardware Junkie"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

i guess so.

i sold my 4870x2s today so a new era will begin soon.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 17, 2008)

new era huh? I like the sounds of that!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2008)

Just a little peak of what I have going on with my single 4850. This was a rough run, without max clocking the cpu, or the gpu. Just left my cpu on it's 24/7 settings, and stabbed the gpu up to 900/1100, untweaked OS (all services running). Only made one run, never tried for more yet.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=602299


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 17, 2008)

dayum! thats a single 4850?

AWESOME!


----------



## HeavyH20 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have 3 GTX 280's on the way. Not sure if I will get them before vacation to Florida, however. Have to give Fit some pressure so I hope they arrive early enough next week.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> I have 3 GTX 280's on the way. Not sure if I will get them before vacation to Florida, however. Have to give Fit some pressure so I hope they arrive early enough next week.



I knew you wouldn't be able to resist going to the 280's. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

my first shot at vantage, single 4870


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 17, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice introductory score Chicken! Lookin' forward to seeing that increase when you OC a bit more.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi jbunch - You got my cpu speed wrong (it's got speedstep enabled) it should be 3400mhz not 2040mhz
Thanks


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 18, 2008)

silkstone said:


> Hi jbunch - You got my cpu speed wrong (it's got speedstep enabled) it should be 3400mhz not 2040mhz
> Thanks



Fixed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Nice introductory score Chicken! Lookin' forward to seeing that increase when you OC a bit more.



thanks dude, yeah bro, I should have my waterblock for the CPU here tomorrow, things will change then 

I'll make sure to post here as soon as I have an update.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 19, 2008)

My new scores.Will be my last with this rig...Cant go any higher!! Was hopeing to break 20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SORRY WRONG THREAD


----------



## DOM (Dec 19, 2008)

Asylum said:


> My new scores.Will be my last with this rig...Cant go any higher!! Was hopeing to break 20



wrong thread LOL


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

i wanna send a thanks out to Nosboost300 and kursah.

remember.... this is at 3.5ghz








Nvidia FTW


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 19, 2008)

congrats on breaking 30k!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

reaching higher...


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 19, 2008)

come on man. you can beat Heavy's score!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> come on man. you can beat Heavy's score!



i know i can. just taking it easy.

look at my cpu speed. you know i can do 4ghz at least. thats prolly good for 32k i'd think


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah I think I've seen you get that i7 to something like 4200mhz, so you should be fine!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

from this post.... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1069386&postcount=234


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 19, 2008)

4.5ghz will work! hehe!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

congrats fit, thats awesome bro.  What are you waiting for to crank the CPU speed?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

im running a lean setup for now.... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1113329&postcount=995

working on a new water setup to keep the i7 happy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im running a lean setup for now.... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1113329&postcount=995
> 
> working on a new water setup to keep the i7 happy.




is that new water setup consisting of some HWLabs GTX560's or that rad that fits five fans??
saw the pics over in the other thread , thats awesome.  Fit let me ask you something, pretty dumb and I know the answer, but want to see your opinion.


with HT enabled, it gets harder to run higher clocks.  How big of an advantage is it to disabled HT and clock higher, than to clock lower with HT enabled?  Also how does it compare in benchmarks, compared to just your regular daily use?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

HT disabled uses less voltage and is easier to get stable at high OCs. 

like i have stated before, i think that HT uses more bandwidth than the QPI can handle on the 920 and 940 chips when they are 4ghz+ and memory is over 1600mhz. the 965 doesnt have that problem because it has alot more bandwidth to use.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> HT disabled uses less voltage and is easier to get stable at high OCs.
> 
> like i have stated before, i think that HT uses more bandwidth than the QPI can handle on the 920 and 940 chips when they are 4ghz+ and memory is over 1600mhz. the 965 doesnt have that problem because it has alot more bandwidth to use.



so its a advantage to just disable it and achieve a higher clock?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

yup. most benches are wanting high mhz not more cores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yup. most benches are wanting high mhz not more cores.



gotcha 

I get my water block tomorrow, so lets see how it does on water


----------



## Binge (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah so truuu d--d.  HT is the make or break for your clocks   Mysterious territory there.  My HT is sometimes less testy than others.  Glad some headway has been made.  That's what... 4k more points than your higher CPU clock with the graphics cards in correct, working, order?  Does not look like these chips need high clocks to achieve more strength in SLI/Crossfire than much more expensive solutions.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

yup

if you compare my score to heavyH20's 31k....

i may be 1000pts off but im also 1.3ghz slower with the same video cards.


----------



## DOM (Dec 19, 2008)

*New Score*








with out PhysX


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2008)

e5200 OTW. You will see a couple more runs from me pretty soon. 

@DOM

Hella nice run!!


----------



## DOM (Dec 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> e5200 OTW. You will see a couple more runs from me pretty soon.
> 
> @DOM
> 
> Hella nice run!!



 

added one with out PhysX


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

best till date, but could be better, my cpu score was lower at 4.2 GHz than it was at 3.3 GHz, weird.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> best till date, but could be better, my cpu score was lower at 4.2 GHz than it was at 3.3 GHz, weird.



First a 10 sec flat SuperPi, now an 11000 flat Vantage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

Wile E said:


> First a 10 sec flat SuperPi, now an 11000 flat Vantage.



i know dude, what else should I run hehe, maybe a 18000 3dmark 06 hehe, I wish.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Wile E said:


> First a 10 sec flat SuperPi, now an 11000 flat Vantage.



he sent me this pic of him when he saw his score...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> he sent me this pic of him when he saw his score...



fucker!!!  

man that pic got me hungry!


----------



## Binge (Dec 20, 2008)

Are those the Tyson Chicken Patties?!?!? OMFG DO WANT!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

yes sir.. they are goooooood.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2008)

sigh. Now I'm hungry too. Damn you fit. lol.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 20, 2008)

New results, just an extra couple of hundred with a little tweaking (actually got the HD4850 to 750/1200, but got a lower score)





7338Marks - 740/1163@2.4Ghz (E2180)


----------



## silkstone (Dec 20, 2008)

hehe, i'm just over the lowest 4870-E8xxx score with a cheapo cpu and 4850 - well happy with my rig

[edit] oops - Admin could you please merge this post with my previous post[/edit]


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

^^^ thats an awesome run bro

my vantage score is bad, I dont know why, I cant score over 24000 CPU points which is horribly not right.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ thats an awesome run bro
> 
> my vantage score is bad, I dont know why, I cant score over 24000 CPU points which is horribly not right.



sure it is if you arent running physx


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^ thats an awesome run bro
> 
> my vantage score is bad, I dont know why, I cant score over 24000 CPU points which is horribly not right.



Thanks, look at the scores that are over 24K though, they're all multi-card setups. You need to get your hands onto another 4870 for yourself.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Thanks, look at the scores that are over 24K though, they're all multi-card setups. You need to get your hands onto another 4870 for yourself.



yeah dude i know, but my CPU score is low its what im trying to say, the GPU score is good for what it is.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah dude i know, but my CPU score is low its what im trying to say, the GPU score is good for what it is.



Your cpu score is not low. My QX9650 scores 17k at 4.4GHz. Those that are above you in cpu are either sporting higher clocked i7's, or they are using Physx.


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Your cpu score is not low. My QX9650 scores 17k at 4.4GHz. Those that are above you in cpu are either sporting higher clocked i7's, or they are using Physx.



I agree with this, I don't think I've seen over 24k myself on CPU score with the i7.


----------



## Binge (Dec 21, 2008)

Yep.  My 55k score was with PhysX enabled.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah it is due to PhysX.  Thanks guys, and special thanks to Solaris to be the first to point this out to me, I was starting to get worried


----------



## Bytor (Dec 22, 2008)

Add Please


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Add Please



BYtor, first off, great score dude 

2nd are your cards volt modded or flashed at all?


----------



## Bytor (Dec 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> BYtor, first off, great score dude
> 
> 2nd are your cards volt modded or flashed at all?



No the cards are stock bios and no vmod...

I was hoping for a better score from this setup, but oh well...
I hope the Phenom II's will help me out a little..

I did notice that this score is only about 1000 points lower than when I ran it on my Intel tech station with this same pair of 4870's and the e8500 was running above 4.5 ghz... The 9850 is only @ 3.1 ghz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2008)

Bytor said:


> No the cards are stock bios and no vmod...
> 
> I was hoping for a better score from this setup, but oh well...
> I hope the Phenom II's will help me out a little..
> ...



Thats not bad bro, glad you are happy with your score.  Well lest put your Phenom at 4.5 GHz and see where the E8500 was at  hehehe.

Anyhow, thats weird, I must have a weak card, I can do 810/1100, anything higher on the core, no go.

I can put memory at 900 and core up to 830 but my score is lower.  at 830 core when I put the memory up to 1000 it fails.  I get a driver error and it exits out.  Any idea if its anything else, or stability?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 23, 2008)

Add please


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey guys i just wanted to let you all know that i just broke 14.3k ill post a ss when i get some web access. Until then i have to resort to posting with my phone.


----------



## DarkEgo (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Binge (Dec 25, 2008)

*add this*






GTX280 SLI with 181.00 drivers sry for no GPU-z


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2008)

sweet stuff Binge! Now, give your friend the present he wanted back!  Gotta say a good Christmas gift!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 25, 2008)

Binge said:


> GTX280 SLI with 181.00 drivers sry for no GPU-z



my point exactly. my chip is shit.

i cant boot at 1.4v at 4.2ghz at all.


----------



## Binge (Dec 25, 2008)

I still think the gfx score is nuts, that's like 95% scaling


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 26, 2008)

i`m on my way for some cascade action again.........


----------



## Binge (Dec 27, 2008)

Can't wait giorgos!  Keep those benchies coming


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 27, 2008)

unfortunately Vantage wouldn`t run......
kept having an error while loading cpu tests.....
need a fresh win installation...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> sigh. Now I'm hungry too. Damn you fit. lol.



Me too. I have fudge and some pies tho.

I think I'll go get something


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 28, 2008)

I do believe that puts me at #4 for single NV cards.


----------



## Binge (Dec 28, 2008)

That counts as dual cards... or at least it should xD

Grats.  I'm just playin


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 28, 2008)

Binge said:


> That counts as dual cards... or at least it should xD
> 
> Grats.  I'm just playin



I agree, it should count as a dual card... but I'm not too good to work the system


----------



## Wile E (Dec 28, 2008)

Binge said:


> That counts as dual cards... or at least it should xD
> 
> Grats.  I'm just playin





OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I agree, it should count as a dual card... but I'm not too good to work the system



I don't agree. It takes up one PCIe slot, it equals one card.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I don't agree. It takes up one PCIe slot, it equals one card.



It still requires SLi to be turned on though, so the argument could go on forever.
Agree or disagree I still have the 4th spot until someone posts higher.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

*Add Me:*







Personal Beset for me. I know I can tweak more with this cooler on it.

Also... Running Stock..


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 28, 2008)

You're a mad man Wong, that ship will never fly!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> You're a mad man Wong, that ship will never fly!



???


----------



## Binge (Dec 28, 2008)

Holy Cold Storm Batman!  He's got a 280 that clocks well O.O


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

That's the highest it will go for now... It's a start on the review I'm doing with the cooler.. The fan isn't even hooked up to my fan controller... 

More to come in the coming week. I have a lot to write up, and 3 to 4 fans to try out..

You going to keep your 280's now Binge?


----------



## Binge (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm going to be down to one by later tonight.  The EVGA my pal got me was so I can step-up to a GTX295 later Jan/Feb.

The stock cooler allowed me to get the clocks you're getting now, do you have a fan blowing @ the card?  I've noticed that not only does the core get hot but the board itself will get quite toasty.  What cooler are you using?  Pics?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

Go to the GTX thread, and I have a few teaser pics of the Thermalright HD-03 GTX on the Card.

I was getting 710. I could do 760 for fur, but Vantage didn't like me.. but that was old old drivers of Nvidia..  and a unclean OS..The thing that blows is... I was using my 8400gs for Physx.. Can't now since my 280 takes up 3 slots now...   Plus didn't do benches on it.. not worth it at the time.. lol
780i will be home soon! Woot!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

CPU 3ghz 




CPU 3.1ghz 




CPU 3.2ghz 







Please add my highest score


----------



## Binge (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey that's not too shabby.  A 4870 will hit those scores on stock clocks and they really don't OC too much further.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CPU 3ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Please add my highest score



wohooo up up and away 

hows stability on a run @ 3.3 GHz


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad to see that the board is running good for ya after the paint! 

 P.O.S.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> wohooo up up and away
> 
> hows stability on a run @ 3.3 GHz



haven't tried 3.3ghz but i think i can pull it off.. i will try it in alittle bit. 


@cold storm this isn't the same board but i will be trying this CPU on that board after i get some T.I.M


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

Binge said:


> Hey that's not too shabby.  A 4870 will hit those scores on stock clocks and they really don't OC too much further.



thats good to hear. This 8800GT is also pushing 1.2v so its about at its max on stock cooling  maybe i won't worry about getting a new video card right away


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

P.O.S.: awww... That makes me cry... Can't wait to see it since D's is working!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> P.O.S.: awww... That makes me cry... Can't wait to see it since D's is working!



did you not know that mine is too? I posted an update lastnight in my thread....I have my 5kBE in it right now. haven't used it much. When i took the PSU apart to paint it i saw bulging caps in it so i don't want to kill anything I may put my SilverStone and 8800GT in it just to run a bench or 2 if i get board later


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

I haven't read your thread since the last post I did.. I was on hard work with the Thermalright cooler.. Many thanks have to go out to one person... Random Murderer... I would think that it was His card he was tinkering with! lol.. Nah, I'm happy it's done.. He has the baby hand skills I don't have..


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> It still requires SLi to be turned on though, so the argument could go on forever.
> Agree or disagree I still have the 4th spot until someone posts higher.



But you can use it in a board with a single gfx slot.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> haven't tried 3.3ghz but i think i can pull it off.. i will try it in alittle bit.
> 
> 
> @cold storm this isn't the same board but i will be trying this CPU on that board after i get some T.I.M



I tried and everything was fine till the CPU test  1.5v maybe 1.52v will be what it needs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's my first shot after figuring out a few bugs.


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

Grats and that's a decent score!  Sorry to have been so vague, but I knew that bug sounded too familiar.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the help, now I'm gonna try and hook up my 8600GTs too boost the CPU score a bit, see how lucky I am. I hear it won't work though :/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

*1Kurgan1*

You want to lend me your card  ?


that card will fly with a Quad core dude.  You planning on upgrading soon?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a 9850 that I had clocked upto 3.22ghz. But I been looking and drooling at the 4870x2 for so long and a friend offered to buy the guts of my comp. And in order to get the 4870x2 at this point in time I had to not get a processor, which meant tossing in my old 5000+ BE and clocking it as best I could.

But since I did that I picked up the best mobo I could. And I been looking to get a Phenom II 940 when they release, so it was really convientent for me to sell the 9850 now while it still holds a bit of value. When tax time lands a 940 will be landing in my comp and we'll see what this rig can really do  Thats also why I got the WC loop going, pretty much just waiting for AMD to release that 940 and I'm set.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I had a 9850 that I had clocked upto 3.22ghz. But I been looking and drooling at the 4870x2 for so long and a friend offered to buy the guts of my comp. And in order to get the 4870x2 at this point in time I had to not get a processor, which meant tossing in my old 5000+ BE and clocking it as best I could.
> 
> But since I did that I picked up the best mobo I could. And I been looking to get a Phenom II 940 when they release, so it was really convientent for me to sell the 9850 now while it still holds a bit of value. When tax time lands a 940 will be landing in my comp and we'll see what this rig can really do  Thats also why I got the WC loop going, pretty much just waiting for AMD to release that 940 and I'm set.



good strategy   The Phenom II 940 should really wake up the rig


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Add These*

Here we go with Vantage.  Same deal, last with ATI cards probably till I get the GTX's.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

does that take #1 yet? prolly not. i'll get 32k soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ come on fit you can do it dude, god I can tell your loving the new board !!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, that's sweet with 260's!  You can do it FIts! IF anyone can.. You can!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

Wrong thread Castiel... But, nice for the set up you have.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 31, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=642252


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 31, 2008)

Steevo said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=642252



For your find.






Seriously though -1?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 31, 2008)

That is my system.

I can't get teh farking overclock top stay on the GPU after I had it up to 760Mhz on the core.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 31, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=642297

AMD Fusion just appears to unload a few things and step up the overclock by one notch.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2008)

cold storm this is just for you... here is a run on the Gigabyte board that i painted


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2008)

I scored 100+ less with out AMD Fusion.. GREAT utility!!! Also, this beats my E7200 @ 4ghz. 
Gonna go OC my GPU now and see if I get any higher.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2008)

*Add this*






Whoa! Extra 400 points for GPU OC and Fusion!


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 31, 2008)

*Add This*

QX9650@4GHz 
Sapphire Toxic 4870@820/1060


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Add this please.*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2008)

I thought the 3870 and 8800GT were neck and neck to each other


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2008)

Nope. The HD3870 has always been a shade under it in synthetic benches. But gaming they are close.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 31, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nope. The HD3870 has always been a shade under it in synthetic benches. But gaming they are close.



so my video card in synthetic benches is faster but your CPU owns mine  nice run Jr


----------



## Binge (Dec 31, 2008)

*add this*


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2008)

How do you make it so I don't have to sit through the feature tests? I don't see the scores for them on most of you guys.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

options, feature tests uncheck them all


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

Binge said:


>



Great looking score man! Making me want to kill the Asus board I have just to oc and see if I can get that high!


----------



## bobseptic (Jan 1, 2009)

*vantage*

windows 7 build 7000 x86 version. (will go 64 when it arrives)

similar score to my vista64.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 1, 2009)

windows 7 beta?


----------



## bobseptic (Jan 1, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> windows 7 beta?



yes.

loving it actually , especially how little ram it uses. zero bsod , zero freezes, perfect actually.

evn better as cod world at war plays perfectly.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 1, 2009)

theres is a x64 version out of the beta


----------



## silkstone (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, but not on torrents yet. only testers


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 1, 2009)

you're not supposed to tell us it's a torrented file.


----------



## Binge (Jan 1, 2009)

*add this*







Getting close to 16k with one GTX280


----------



## Bytor (Jan 1, 2009)

PLEASE ADD


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 1, 2009)

Binge, you should post your before and after 185.20 results here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^ nice run guys!!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 2, 2009)

Add this my system only at 3.2Ghz ill push the gpu clocks abit more and see if i hit the 16k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2009)

how come you aint pushing more dude, temps?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2009)

so the new drivers are good or bad?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks to me like they're great on the GT200 cards, but not so great on the 9X and 8X series.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 2, 2009)

im goin for 32k tonight. wish me luck


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 2, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> im goin for 32k tonight. wish me luck



Good luck, fits! hope we see your 32k, soon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> im goin for 32k tonight. wish me luck



woohoo, good luck doode!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Wrong thread Castiel... But, nice for the set up you have.



Ooops, wrong screeny. I'll get the vantage one.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 3, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> so the new drivers are good or bad?



the drivers gave me a 300-500 points more in 3DMark08, but they make COD5 run like crap here have a look 
185.20 
2009-01-03 03:57:59 - CoDWaW
Frames: 7994 - Time: 200827ms - Avg: 39.805 - Min: 22 - Max: 76
180.48
2009-01-03 04:12:55 - CoDWaW
Frames: 13288 - Time: 169783ms - Avg: 78.265 - Min: 50 - Max: 94

im not pushing more because looking at 4.2Ghz over 3.2Ghz there not much gain there


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 3, 2009)

180.48   Vs  185.20


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 3, 2009)

dark said this takes first from heavyH20...

idk...

i'll look in a min.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 3, 2009)

nice work fits your in the lead by 11 points


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 7, 2009)

Windows 7 ill push my cpu higher when the weather cools down


----------



## Asylum (Jan 7, 2009)

ADD THIS....Not to bad for 8800 gt


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ think that is pretty good for a 8800gt.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 8, 2009)

GTX295 in da house.......
first try without physics with low cpu clocks.....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 8, 2009)

@Cold Storm
Sup with the post? Speechless eh? 


@giorgios
Upon looking I would've thought your gpu score would be closer to your cpu score than that. I mean pfft, great run man. But there is something about that run that just doesn't look right to me. Almost like I am expecting more out of the 295 I guess.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

oh man, its going to be good, crank her up giorgos!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Cold Storm
> Sup with the post? Speechless eh?
> 
> 
> ...



low clocks, wonder how far they overclock


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 8, 2009)

think that the 4870X2 @ 880/1000 was scoring 17600 gpu score......
nothing more......
BUT the GTX295 is going to be voltmodded,supercooled,so expect much more....
and with quad SLI also...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 9, 2009)

Not speech less, just have nothing but respect for him.. Easier to throw that one thing in then EVERYTHING... 

Oh Giorgos... Trying to kill the card all ready huh!?!?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> low clocks, wonder how far they overclock



That's considered low clocks?!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh Giorgos... Trying to kill the card all ready huh!?!?



nahhhh...
i guess it will last 2-3 months as usuall........


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's considered low clocks?!



holy crap, I guess im used to Radeons lol.  I didnt notice.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 9, 2009)

nice score Giorgos i think you'll take the lead when using PhysX


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 9, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> nahhhh...
> i guess it will last 2-3 months as usuall........



Yeah, I don't see it lasting any longer then that! lol... Sweet stuff man!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 9, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## Binge (Jan 9, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> nahhhh...
> i guess it will last 2-3 months as usuall........



Speaking of... was that overclock the highest you could get your 295?  What were the temperatures like?  Thanks for any info


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 9, 2009)

limit of the card on air is 700mhz core....
mems probably can go a bit higher,as shader also i guess...


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

I expected P30 but then again this is without physics


Nice Nice Nice


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 9, 2009)

P30K-40K only with quad SLI....


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 10, 2009)

Better single and first SLI try today....


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 10, 2009)

congrats on both...they are simply amazing!

BRAVO


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2009)

So, it's so far Fit's and Giorth as being the front runners for the top spot! sweet

Love the scores man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

congrats giorgos, lets see what fit has, I know he has his on the way already


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 10, 2009)

cannot compare scores...
Fits is running with physics..


----------



## silkstone (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn.... Great scores. You boys must have more money than a Columbian coca farmer and more spare time than a parapalegic athlete.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 10, 2009)

I intend to throw my hand in for getting some nice scores once my P6T6 comes back and hopefully the new ram I am getting will help some too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> cannot compare scores...
> Fits is running with physics..



giorgos, how does this physics work, i'm not too clear.  I had some one explain once, but I dont remember exactly. If you would be so kind, thanks


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 11, 2009)

a bit up the card....up the cpu,better tweaking and we have 1st place at hwbot....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet clocking! Glad to see that it took 1st!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

congrats giorgos!  Going to try for dual cards now ?


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 11, 2009)

nahhhh....i`m not done yet with single card...
more more to come..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> nahhhh....i`m not done yet with single card...
> more more to come..



dont worry, we ain't going no where


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh yeah.. Giorgos has TONS more to show us! After what he told me with the 9800gX2's... There is no limit to what he knows Card wise!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh yeah.. Giorgos has TONS more to show us! After what he told me with the 9800gX2's... There is no limit to what he knows Card wise!



, dont doubt the man, I know he can push them a lot more


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 11, 2009)

tried sth wierd to cool down the card more today....
one core with stock 295 cooler and the other with the TRUE...
TRUE core run 28C load and the stock one 35+C....
so it was holding me back....
another thing is that the card runs with 1.037Vgpu only so these clocks are good...
i`m sure with a bit more Vgpu it will hit 800-850mhz core...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> tried sth wierd to cool down the card more today....
> one core with stock 295 cooler and the other with the TRUE...
> TRUE core run 28C load and the stock one 35+C....
> so it was holding me back....
> ...



nice!!!

thats pretty low voltage bro, i would think that gives you a lot of headroom to volt mod it and overclock it more.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 11, 2009)

of course it does.....
i guess it needs only 1.15Vgpu for ~800mhz...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> of course it does.....
> i guess it needs only 1.15Vgpu for ~800mhz...






Lets see what you can do bro


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 11, 2009)

PWN! lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 11, 2009)

lol ^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

wohoooo, damn knocked giorgos right off the 1st place spot with that run


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do I even want to know if that is with physx on or off.  Or will physx not work on that card?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 11, 2009)

Its on. If I turn it off I get a much higher score.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Its on. If I turn it off I get a much higher score.



Now that is something interesting, phsyx lowering a score.  Does it have to do with just the age of the GPU or what?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Now that is something interesting, phsyx lowering a score.  Does it have to do with just the age of the GPU or what?



GPU probably cant even handle it, has to be it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2009)

lol.. I couldn't even get my 8400gs to run vantage.. guess I should underclocked it!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 11, 2009)

My guess is it has to render the scene and the physx so its like, I gotta do this this this this ahhh!!! And then the FPS lowers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## t_ski (Jan 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. I couldn't even get my 8400gs to run vantage.. guess I should underclocked it!



I couldn't either.  But again, I think I may have had Physx turned on.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

t_ski said:


> I couldn't either.  But again, I think I may have had Physx turned on.



Well, it might of been the problem... I know I was playing on it when I was waiting on my 280... Might throw it in when I have to swap motherboards..


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought it was normal and typical for there to be a slight frame per second hit when Ever running a Physx cardbut way better visual experience .


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2009)

dead stock...

oh... single card too.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2009)

fook! single card man...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 14, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> fook! single card man...



nice score man have you had any problems with those drivers, i tried them on win 7 x64 and some of my games would load the video, and these windows update drivers dont drop my clocks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2009)

you have to use the updated physx driver thats on tpu homepage. then it all works great.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 14, 2009)

ok will try that


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 14, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> you have to use the updated physx driver thats on tpu homepage. then it all works great.



ok tryed that my clocks are still not dropping and why doesnt NFS Undercover work


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2009)

idk man. i cant get both my cards to boot.

they both run fine alone but i cant get windows to load with both on the board.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 14, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> idk man. i cant get both my cards to boot.
> 
> they both run fine alone but i cant get windows to load with both on the board.


do the drivers in windows update support quad sli? have you tried them? they seem to work in all my games i just dont like my card stay at full clocks all the time


EDIT my clocks have dropped now using the 185.20 drivers


----------



## Bytor (Jan 15, 2009)

UPDATE Please...


Ran with a 4870x2 and a single 4870.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wait... why do i feel like i just got screwed over with this benchmark?? 

This is the first time I've ran it.. you wait till' i get this dualie back up to 4.6ghz 






I guess if you focus on the GPU SCORE!! it isn't so bad. lol.

But really, does that score seem right?


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 15, 2009)

^ That's actually pretty good, check out the front page for some comparisons, a little more oc'ing and you could be near the top of comparative configs.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

little oc


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^sick!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

lets get right to business


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

post that up on hwbot bro, you'll be good for first place!!!!!! in multi card setups, the best run is by Kinping and its under 37k


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

physx disabled


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 15, 2009)

Those 295s just run right through vantage, we almost need another futuremark already (this was about the point people started hitting these scores on 06 and they gave us vantage).  Fit you need to do some vmods and perhaps delve into some LN2 every now and then. Then you could really chase the gods.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah... this is on air gpus and cheap water setup for cpu. nothing special.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice scores as always fit.  Hopefully your cooler box will help that CPU really shit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

i hope to get over 4.2ghz benchable. that would be great.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 15, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> i hope to get over 4.2ghz benchable. that would be great.



Hey fits did you get my PM i sent you? yesterday


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> post that up on hwbot bro, you'll be good for first place!!!!!! in multi card setups, the best run is by Kinping and its under 37k



That's because hwbot doesn't allow Physx to be enabled.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Hey fits did you get my PM i sent you? yesterday



wha? no. i just looked. wtf? tpu bugged? send it again dood.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 more


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 16, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> a bit up the card....up the cpu,better tweaking and we have 1st place at hwbot....



Late to see the score but now I do. Congrats on the points!!!


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2009)

holy cpu physX score batman!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2009)

That's pretty sweet Binge! Really like the bench!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 16, 2009)

^Nice binge!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

guess i need 40k for some mad props.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2009)

Fits, You know how much Respect I have for you man.



I believe you can hit 40k!!! I believe!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

yes but i need to do the physx update like binge did.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2009)

What update did he do? Did he go to ver. 9?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

yup. the v9.09 or whatever.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2009)

hmmm, since I can only do stock right now.. I guess I throw it around to see how it does...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

i wish binge had a 2nd gpu so i could tell if 2gpu's requires more vcore or i just have another mediocre cpu.

im betting multi gpu needs more vcore.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2009)

I would think so.. I think once my 780 board gets back, I'll look into getting another 280...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

need better cooling. gpus and cpu.

i'll fab something up today.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2009)

Still not bad. I know you've hit over 37.. throw 4 kaze's on the cards! lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

i need to fab up a fan duct for the 295s then it will pull the heat right out of them.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds pretty nice! Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## trt740 (Jan 16, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> need better cooling. gpus and cpu.
> 
> i'll fab something up today.



what a lame score  





just kidding


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

hey now... i got 10k+ on anyone here. i know giogios th. will chime in soon and kill me though.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 16, 2009)

naaaaaahhhh.
benching is over for me....


----------



## trt740 (Jan 16, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> naaaaaahhhh.
> benching is over for me....



nice signature i love it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

really?
why?


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 16, 2009)

it`s time to settle down....
it took a lot of my free time but things changed a bit...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

i hear ya man. 

im happy with what i have. i just want to get bitspower full cover blocks for my board and blue crucial tracers and im done for a while.

im tired of waiting for stuff in the mail.



much respect to you man.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanx fits...
appreciate it a lot buddy..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2009)

Giorogs th. I have much respect for you man! Hope all stays well, and have a good one!
High respect for the last three posters..


----------



## trt740 (Jan 16, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> i hear ya man.
> 
> im happy with what i have. i just want to get bitspower full cover blocks for my board and blue crucial tracers and im done for a while.
> 
> ...



fits this 260gtx is unreal hate to part with it but have a deal in the works for a 285. I have never seen a 185.00 card perform at this level, it would destroy a 4870


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

yup. i loved it.


----------



## Binge (Jan 17, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> it`s time to settle down....
> it took a lot of my free time but things changed a bit...



It was good seeing your scores up.  Good luck out there.


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 19, 2009)

*Add please*

Just got it installed today and threw up some GPU OC. Not too bad, I think.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 19, 2009)

Please add this!!!!


----------



## Binge (Jan 19, 2009)

So how high can you clock it Shadow?  I haven't gotten a response on how you like the card


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh I like it. I just keep it at the EVGA FTW bios which is 666mhz. I don't really think OC'ing it is necessary since it obliterates everything already.. Stays really cool with the fan at 100%.


----------



## Binge (Jan 19, 2009)

Very cool   I'm going to step up to the 295 since I can.  We'll see though.  EVGA's step-up program sucks donkey.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> Very cool   I'm going to step up to the 295 since I can.  We'll see though.  EVGA's step-up program sucks donkey.



What's wrong with the step-up?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 19, 2009)

You send the card, they get it and then wait a week to send you the step up card, leaving you with out a gaming card for 3-5 weeks... That's pretty fail to me.


----------



## Binge (Jan 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> What's wrong with the step-up?



They changed the rules, it's a lot more strict and you can not step up say a 280 SC to a 285 SC.  You have to get a 285 vanilla.  Also if you paid more than they are charging you for the step-up then you still have to pay for shipping, which costs more than the price UPS asks.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, it's the same thing I had to go with. It's not great that it has to be vanilla, but all I had to pay was shipping.So, to me, worth it. But, we all have are feelings towards that sort of thing..


----------



## HeavyH20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> need better cooling. gpus and cpu.
> 
> i'll fab something up today.



I think you will hit your 40 K mark once you get the GPUs maxed out. Nice scores 

You know, I have not even run Vantage with any serious OC since I put in the GTX 280 cards. Probably should try that out this weekend. 31K with the GTX 260 cards should be about 35K with the 280s. But, that's all conjecture until I try. 

Man, my computer is 10 years old in GPU years


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok so this is no 40K run but I decided to scrape myself into 10th place using "oldschool" GTx 260's and an E8500 C0 ... lol

everything is on water and the clocks are 24/7 stable.  *E8500 is at 4140 MHz* - SpeedStep messed up my CpuZ shot.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Add This*

So finally get to play with the GTX 260s.  First bench in tri SLI, everything stock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2009)

That's one heck of a fast chip according to CPUz. This with Physx enabled?


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 21, 2009)

man those 260's look too slow...  Somethings gotta be wrong... i get that GPU score with two 260's with 192 SP's - Heavy was getting 30+ K with triSLi @ stock


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 21, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's one heck of a fast chip according to CPUz. This with Physx enabled?



Yup.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Add This*






Playing some.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 21, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> man those 260's look too slow...  Somethings gotta be wrong... i get that GPU score with two 260's with 192 SP's - Heavy was getting 30+ K with triSLi @ stock



i think it may have something to do with the CPU speed.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's heavy's latest posted bench 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1030601&postcount=1181

PS: I see you lurking down there in active viewers HeavyH20 

Also in those runs, Heavy's cards were clocked quite a bit higher than Dark's. So IMO I think hes right on track.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 21, 2009)

well not 30K + at stock... but it should at least be 27K on an i7 no?  Maybe windows 7 issue?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> well not 30K + at stock... but it should at least be 27K GPU on an i7 no?  Maybe windows 7 issue?



Hmmm 

Dark, did you install your mobo drivers? Oh and feel like cranking up your PCIe frequency a tad?


@phan

27k? really?


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 21, 2009)

sorry meant 27K total.. not GPU... Fixed -  I blame wine.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Add This*






I know I can get more, just have to start playing around with clocks more.


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome stuff Dark   Glad to see that mobo is running strong.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 21, 2009)

*Add This*

*add This TO Nvdia MULTI CARD*


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 21, 2009)

*Add This*

*add This TO Nvdia Single CARD* 

Sorry Binge 

.


----------



## groothof22 (Jan 21, 2009)

*ADD this*


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2009)

That's totally fine System


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 21, 2009)

damn, you can't even let me get up on the chart, i thought I'd get a week out of it,...


----------



## Binge (Jan 21, 2009)

Molly doesn't like to be 1uped


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

neither does my rig.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 21, 2009)

well,  i't -5c now and going down to around -13c so hopefully i find a way...

But going out for dinner and drinks now, so I'll be primed later


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 25, 2009)

well learning this new board.... 780i FTW... I gotta say, I've got the kinks out, now it's time to oc and bench!!!






Like it says on binge's thing.. Stock clocks, underclocked ram, and just all oc on the card.... lol


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 25, 2009)

*Add This*

Please add.

Note that I have speedstep enabled and hence the correct cpu speed is 4Ghz (x9 multi) and not 2.67Ghz (x6 multi) as in cpu-z.






I've ran the benchmark on the laptop, it runs flawlessly (and I see better fps) but when I come to click to check my score I get:


> Submitting results failed.
> This error indicates that 3DMark Vantage had communication problems with the ORB-service. Please ensure that your internet connection is working normally and any firewalls you have enabled have been configured to allow 3DMark Vantage to access the internet. This problem may also be temporary, so please try submitting your results again at a later time.



Maybe it was because of my wifi connection... I'll be trying tomorrow with normal connection...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 26, 2009)

*Add this!*

Boys and girls... Having fun right now.. 3ghz and wanting more!!!






Looks like my baby has more bark in her then I thought!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 27, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn the I7's!!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 27, 2009)

lol! damn the GTX 295's and the i7's! lol im jk
some great benching going on here guys! 
Mad respect to all of you!
And thanks for your patience!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey, you can't be on it EVERY time someone says add... Because then, you'd be adding 20 some from Fit's Dark, and Binge. Not to mention TRT (swapping out king), giorgos th. (just comes to bench, and is like a thief in the night!), SystemViper (starting out strong with that nice modded system) and others... Remember guys, I'm VERY bad with names! 

Then after that, you got wars going on. Nothing bad, in all good spirit.. So, I can see if you wait to update, or take your time... 

All ways one to wait for it..


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 27, 2009)

PP Maguire got 12k w/ a single 9800gtx and x2? With lower clocks than my gts? That doesn't seem right, I want to keep the top single g92.......


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 27, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> PP Maguire got 12k w/ a single 9800gtx and x2? With lower clocks than my gts? That doesn't seem right, I want to keep the top single g92.......



the 9800 cards have dedicated physx chip so they do better in vantage...iirc.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

Also, note that the Gx2's are G92 core also.. It's still a one card thing...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=808433&postcount=237


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 27, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> the 9800 cards have dedicated physx chip so they do better in vantage...iirc.



He's the only one who's managed near that score if that's the case. I'm 4k below him and the next g92. I guess perhaps no other 9800gtx owners have done it w/ physX lately, I suppose that's possible, but actually I've seen some others use physX and they were not near that impressive. I think something got lost in translation, I was trying to find the post but there's just too much.  



Cold Storm said:


> Also, note that the Gx2's are G92 core also.. It's still a one card thing...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=808433&postcount=237



Well, it isn't official or anything (that I rank top g92's, I doubt anyone else cares too much), I don't consider the gx2 one card for bench purposes though, as it is literally two cards under 1 shell.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 27, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> He's the only one who's managed near that score if that's the case. I'm 4k below him and the next g92. I guess perhaps no other 9800gtx owners have done it w/ physX lately, I suppose that's possible, but actually I've seen some others use physX and they were not near that impressive. I think something got lost in translation, I was trying to find the post but there's just too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it isn't official or anything (that I rank top g92's, I doubt anyone else cares too much), I don't consider the gx2 one card for bench purposes though, as it is literally two cards under 1 shell.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1119277&postcount=1512

he had hes clocks pretty high on that card and he had his 5600 clocked pretty high as well!


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 27, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1119277&postcount=1512
> 
> he had hes clocks pretty high on that card and he had his 5600 clocked pretty high as well!



Ah yes that's two cards, sli enabled, thanks for finding the post. I knew that was too crazy for a single g92.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

Everyone has their take on it.. The two chip cards...


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 27, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Ah yes that's two cards, sli enabled, thanks for finding the post. I knew that was too crazy for a single g92.



thank you for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Everyone has their take on it.. The two chip cards...



Well, it is nearly identical to having 2 g92 cards in your system, the only difference is less space taken up on the mb. Other than that it's pretty much the same. But like I said, it's just me, nothing official or anything. 



jbunch07 said:


> thank you for bringing it to my attention!



Hey no problem, I must catch what I can to stay ahead of whatever portion of the game I can compete in.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

I threw a thing to Futuremarks, on what is "official"... That way we can get it fixed. We'll still have our debates. That will all ways happen, but we'll know.

I'm with you Farlex on how you think of it. It's just a strange thing that not even the boards at Future marks knows what's going on.

Now don't get me wrong Farlex. Your score is pretty impressive! I know when I had my 8800gt 1gb, it wouldn't be NEAR how high yours is!


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I threw a thing to Futuremarks, on what is "official"... That way we can get it fixed. We'll still have our debates. That will all ways happen, but we'll know.
> 
> I'm with you Farlex on how you think of it. It's just a strange thing that not even the boards at Future marks has going on.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong Farlex. Your score is pretty impressive! I know when I had my 8800gt 1gb, it wouldn't be NEAR how high yours is!



I know we've talked about it before here too. It probably just gets too complicated for futuremark to care. After all the 3870x2 works differently, working off 1 pcb, the 4870x2 works differently too I believe. So it would be stranger calling ati's offering dual-cards, but then you got a mess about what defines what and really it's just some good old benching so what the hell if it goes in 1 pci we'll call it a single card. I still rate it in my own head how I see it though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, it's a huge mess to think of. I'm with you on it. But, It's strange of how they never gave their thoughts on it... I mean, it's not anywhere on their site about those two cards series, and how they rate them on the benches... Not even Google shows a place "knowing" what is what... 
I'd just like to know, so we don't have to bicker over this, and just bicker over the fact we have a "war" going on between two people.. Whenever that does comes along...


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 27, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> I know we've talked about it before here too. It probably just gets too complicated for futuremark to care. After all the 3870x2 works differently, working off 1 pcb, the 4870x2 works differently too I believe. So it would be stranger calling ati's offering dual-cards, but then you got a mess about what defines what and really it's just some good old benching so what the hell if it goes in 1 pci we'll call it a single card. I still rate it in my own head how I see it though.



IMO ATI is single card dual GPU, Nvidia is still considered single card because it uses a single pcie lane, they just took a somewhat less sophisticated approach, but hey it seems to be working for them. so whatever you cant bash it if it works.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> I know we've talked about it before here too. It probably just gets too complicated for futuremark to care. After all the 3870x2 works differently, working off 1 pcb, the 4870x2 works differently too I believe. So it would be stranger calling ati's offering dual-cards, but then you got a mess about what defines what and really it's just some good old benching so what the hell if it goes in 1 pci we'll call it a single card. I still rate it in my own head how I see it though.



Yeah, but the ATI X2 cards still run as if it's 2 cards in the system. Crossfire must be enabled to use both cores.

I'm of the train of though that if it only takes up a single slot, it's a single card.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)

fuckin hilarious!!!!!!!!!

im 6 of the tops 10 and *each machine is different*

ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my closest competitor is 6XXXpts away. some ppls computers dont even get 6XXXpts.

sorry.... not trying to be a cock here. i really wish i had at least one competitor/benching buddy. 

thats why i havent even turned on my machine in over a week now.

cheers to everyone though. 

i want to see some PII's in here before i get my e8700 setup going.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> fuckin hilarious!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im 6 of the tops 10 and *each machine is different*
> 
> ...



Send me some hardware capable of those kind of scores, and I'll be happy to play along with you. lol.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 27, 2009)

jbunch doesn`t like my scores.........


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 27, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> jbunch doesn`t like my scores.........



Nobody likes your scores...
You make us jealous!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 27, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> jbunch doesn`t like my scores.........



terribly sorry about that! fixed! 


Fitseries3 said:


> i want to see some PII's in here before i get my e8700 setup going.


You will see some as soon as I get one! I dont know why nobody has posted vantage scores with them, I know plenty of people on here have them!


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 27, 2009)

Is there a way to see my score on my laptop? It's got same OS as the desktop (see specs in system specs).
The benchmark runs fine, I just can't get the result when I click to go to the Orb.
Today I tried twice... yet again. I tried like 3 times yesterday as well.
I tried to get a new registration code but I can't because it says I've already upgraded.
Btw I registered the program on desktop using one email address, and on the laptop using another email address so the problem isn't that I'm trying to run the benchmark more than is allowed or anything.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

If you don't pay for the benchmark, then you only have a 1 shot try with the program. after that, you can run it, but you won't get anything after the bench is done... 
But, once you buy the benchmark, you can use it on any computer... I just don't know if it will work on both at the same time...

all right, I got a reply from Futuremarks. and here is what it said..
*

Hello Christopher,

Thank you for contacting Futuremark. The 9800GX2 will ordinarily be 
detected as a SLI/linked display adapter configuration when submitted to 
the ORB.

Regards,
Trevor
*

So, that's how it is... If you want, I'll try another e mail asking if someone from future marks can come on here and be a "support" person so to say...


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> If you don't pay for the benchmark, then you only have a 1 shot try with the program. after that, you can run it, but you won't get anything after the bench is done...



 Well what I did was run it on the desktop first requesting a trial from one email address. All worked fine including seeing the scores.

Then I powered up the laptop, installed Vantage, and re-asked for another trial, _and got_ a new key, using another email address.

I thought that was perfectly legit since when I applied the first time they said only one key _per email addy_, and not one key per IP addy...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, you should of been fine. From what I know, it's just a e mail also.. one trial per e mail...  I don't think they added a hook in the IP... I know a few have been able to do it with different e mails.. I got it free with my Gx2...


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> all right, I got a reply from Futuremarks. and here is what it said..
> *
> 
> Hello Christopher,
> ...



Interesting so they would consider it two as well. I guess they don't really have a system set up like that though. I guess they would probably consider ATI cards 2 as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

I think they might... Like I said, I might throw another e mail to them tonight with a bigger array of questions besides a one question thing. Asking for a "support" person to come...


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 29, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> fuckin hilarious!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im 6 of the tops 10 and *each machine is different*
> 
> ...



So where did you get an e8700?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2009)

Damn... I'm trying to just get to 40% of what you got!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fit, I bet you can smell 40k, does it smell like burning silicone?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Fit, I bet you can smell 40k, does it smell like burning silicone?





good job fit!


----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2009)

I gave it another whirl.  My CPU score could have been higher, but oh well


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is my attempt:


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 30, 2009)

This is pissing me off, maybe someone knows of a fix. Every time I run Vantage is says that my Screen does not support the minimum resolution of 1280x1024. Thats BS since I have a 46" HDTV and run my games at 1920x1080. So how do I force/get Vantage to recognize my screen? I haven't been able to run benchmarks cause of this BS>


----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2009)

The issue could be that your OS does not have drivers for the screen.  I had to install a set of drivers for my monitor.  Hope that might give you an idea.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> The issue could be that your OS does not have drivers for the screen.  I had to install a set of drivers for my monitor.  Hope that might give you an idea.



Yeah I set out looking for some, but none exist. It wasn't meant for this HDTV to be used as a monitor on a PC only as a TV, but it works none the less. Any way for me to develop my own driver lol?


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 30, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I set out looking for some, but none exist. It wasn't meant for this HDTV to be used as a monitor on a PC only as a TV, but it works none the less. Any way for me to develop my own driver lol?



your best bet would just go buy a cheap monitor with that resolution, doesn't have to be anything great just something that will support the resolutions you need. you find allot of really nice deals on monitors right now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2009)

Damn fits! your so close to 38k that you can taste it!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## groothof22 (Jan 30, 2009)

almost the 40k chees whit burger damn nice


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 30, 2009)

@Fit - Damn dude, sweet!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 30, 2009)

and the 38k run....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2009)

fit how you get it stable at 4.3 GHz, you were having problems running 3dmark at that clock before right?

BTW, AWESOME (*(&*^(*&^*(&$%^@#%^!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 30, 2009)

it was the temps being too high.

4.33ghz @ 1.58v(1.56 pictured) runs 52c max

i bet i can bench 4.4 - 4.5ghz if this chip allows


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> it was the temps being too high.
> 
> 4.33ghz @ 1.58v(1.56 pictured) runs 52c max
> 
> i bet i can bench 4.4 - 4.5ghz if this chip allows



what were temps like before?

Are you already using the new cooling setup?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 30, 2009)

new cooler on the lowest settings yes.

temps got into the 80c range before.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> new cooler on the lowest settings yes.
> 
> temps got into the 80c range before.



yikes, guess that did help a lot.  I need to push higher now with my cooling, still havent.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2009)

Man, I still need to oc this now!! lol... Great run Fits! Glad it's over 38k now!!! Glad to see it!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 31, 2009)

*Add This!!!!*

Well sorry for the double post... But, you think its great hitting 38k huh Fits!!?!?!? 

I'm jumping because I just hit over 15k!!!!






BOOO YA!!!

Still have a lot of room to go!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2009)

take your gpu to 780 or so. unlink the shaders and run em as low as you can take them. mem should do 1200 - 1250mhz

you might need more gpu core voltage.

that q67 should do 4ghz on decent cooling. just dont be afraid to push the voltage for a bench run. just dont run it 24/7 that way.

your not even half way to 38k. 

i know you can get half of 38k if you push that setup... just dont be afraid.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> take your gpu to 780 or so. unlink the shaders and run em as low as you can take them. mem should do 1200 - 1250mhz
> 
> you might need more gpu core voltage.
> 
> ...




Hmmm its unlinked.. I'll try to go higher on the gpu..

I did 4ghz on the max, but blew two lanes on it.. lol.. Playing to much with memory.. But I'm getting along with this 780i board now, so I'll push it some more.. 

lol... I know I could never get that high!! 38k..  that's all I have for you man!! That's all I have for ya!


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 31, 2009)

I think thats all I can get, gonna keep trying, my cpu wont go any further 

ORB http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=747143


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey, that's still very impressive!!!


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 31, 2009)

Wish I could get my E84 running at 4Ghz for 1 last go, might try it, see how much a difference it would make 

And cheers 

EDIT:  Broke the 16K mark, last run until I get the E84 in and go for broke lol.

ORB: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=747631


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Add This*

So put Vista x64 back on the rig to test some things out with tri sli.  I think driver issues were the root of my problems with Win 7 x64.  Anyway here is my test bench.  And to compare my first bench with tri sli with Win 7 here.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Add This too please*

Small OC on the cards.  If I didn't have work in the morning, I would try for better scores now.  But have time before and after the Super Bowl tomorrow and off all day Monday!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2009)

I gotta say Dark, that's pretty sweet! Glad that you are getting to play with them now!!! Really glad!!

@ gerrynicol: What monitor are you using? The res on the pic you took is low! lol. But, can't wait to see the difference between the Q66 and the E84!!!


----------



## DOM (Feb 1, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I gotta say Dark, that's pretty sweet! Glad that you are getting to play with them now!!! Really glad!!
> 
> @ gerrynicol: What monitor are you using? The res on the pic you took is low! lol. But, can't wait to see the difference between the Q66 and the E84!!!


says he got a 24" its funny ppl cant make a ss i cant see them when there that small 

i just use paint


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, I know his system says 24"... I just was looking at the res. of the shot and didn't catch that he squared it down so we don't have to see all of the monitor...  The res just took me for a loop at this time of the morning! 

Think I'm going to be placed at 6th place till I go I7...


----------



## DOM (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah i want i7 also


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2009)

I wonder... This 780i board has the ability to let me use any amount of cores I want. Should I try running it with two cores and see what the score would be???  Be home around 6... So, I'll let you guys talk me into it!!!


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone tried the Voltage softmod through Riva tuner on the 295?


----------



## gerrynicol (Feb 1, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> @ gerrynicol: What monitor are you using? The res on the pic you took is low! lol. But, can't wait to see the difference between the Q66 and the E84!!!



Yeah it's a "24, Photobucket won't let me put full size on for some reason ??


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Add This*

So I am going to guess that this is about my max with the CPU at stock.  Might be able to tweak some stuff and get high scores, but that will come later.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Add This*

First small OC on the CPU.






OC on CPU and GPUs.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 1, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> Anyone tried the Voltage softmod through Riva tuner on the 295?



I did it on my SLI'd 260's and it works well, I would imagine the 295 is about the same... watch the VRM (phase 2) temps tho, mine hit 105C after 2 mins of furmark at 1.3V (normally they get to 70C max)


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Add This*

I feel like I am spamming.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 1, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> Anyone tried the Voltage softmod through Riva tuner on the 295?



I did it on my SLI'd 260's and it works well, I would imagine the 295 is about the same... watch the VRM temps tho, mine hit 105C after 2 mins of furmark at 1.3V

EDIT: cdawall's thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83034


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> Anyone tried the Voltage softmod through Riva tuner on the 295?



I know Fit's was talking about it.. But, don't know if he has yet..

@dark: some sweet benches!! Very sweet!


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Add This*

Well, here are what could be some of my best.  CPU is 4.3GHz (21x205).  Windows open so water loop is nice and cool.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 2, 2009)

*m*



dark2099 said:


> Well, here are what could be some of my best.  CPU is 4.3GHz (21x205).  Windows open so water loop is nice and cool.
> 
> *Man, I just squeeked by you with my 280's tri sli.....*



Man, I just squeeked by you with my 280's tri sli.....


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 2, 2009)

Next it's volt moding my 280's...

Got to find some info, must find info, info


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 2, 2009)

Supposedly new RivaTuner has support for soft mod.  Haven't tried myself.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 2, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Supposedly new RivaTuner has support for soft mod.  Haven't tried myself.



wow wouldn't that be sweet.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

That's nice and cold benches Dark! I'm going to wait on the volt modding of my card.. Even if it is a softmod.. Once I get this CPU clocked as high as it will go, then I'll think about GPU.. I know, I know... It's a GPU most bench... But, 3.2 isn't the highest this chip has been at on benches!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I did it!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








Boom!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2009)

? you got 15k last time you posted


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 2, 2009)

He ran on 2 cores.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

I know! But this is still the best man!! Look closer to my CPU-Z... It has a little "trick" in it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2009)

slight bottleneck then. need to get that Q going faster.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> slight bottleneck then. need to get that Q going faster.



lol.. Tell me about it!!! I'm running now at 3.4.. I'll wait til Wednesday when I have time to play around.. Tonight I'll just throw things up and not think things threw.. I know how I am... lol

then Thursday, my Paypal will talk to your Paypal again!


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 2, 2009)

*Add This*

*ADD THIS*


Here's a start with Tri Sli 280's///


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks pretty good System! Nice little start! Can't wait to see those babies even higher!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2009)

hmmm....

looks like my 38k wasnt enough. i'll be going for 40k this week.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't wait to try some 285's./


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

When you going to grab some System???


----------



## gerrynicol (Feb 2, 2009)

just ordered a new mobo and another 285, will post all results with both E84 and Q66 with that setup, oooohhh can't wait lmao


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 2, 2009)

got to wait to try volt mods on the 280's I think with some extra voltz, i can go higher.

*Muhahahahhahahhahahhaha*

Plus i want to switch back to my monster Q9650 and see what that does, it sleeps at 4.5GHZ so it should post some good numbers....


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

That sounds like a good idea. I do want to try the softmod for the cards... I just don't want to mod anything quite yet...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

*Add This*







Last bench of the day... I'm disappointed! 2 points away from 15300... Grr! But, 3.4 and stable.. Now, to really get my benching started on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Add This*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=753925


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2009)

cold storm.... drop that to a 9x multi and crank the fsb like crazy. that will keep your mem's up where they should be. dont be afraid to run 2.2v on the ram and 1100mhz+ at 4-4-4-10 if it will run. 

get them gpu's a bit higher too. i know you can do 16-17k

solaris.... is that sli gx2s? OCed any? not a bad score at all man. gtx295 gets that score at stock though.... but that just shows the difference in tech. 


oh.... systemviper... looking good man. you still running with the cold?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> cold storm.... drop that to a 9x multi and crank the fsb like crazy. that will keep your mem's up where they should be. dont be afraid to run 2.2v on the ram and 1100mhz+ at 4-4-4-10 if it will run.
> 
> get them gpu's a bit higher too. i know you can do 16-17k





Will go for it! 

Wednesday probably!


----------



## trancemaniac (Feb 2, 2009)

why is mine so low? How do i improve this?

3dmark score – 7789
gpu score – 8598
cpu score – 6074

e8400 3.0ghz
4870 1gb
p5q pro
8gb 800mhz ram

I dont know if i had the settings right?? I didnt touch anything, looking through options the resolution says 1280x1024 (5:4) whereas my reso is 1920x1080

my gpu fan is set to 29% in catalyst

???


----------



## Binge (Feb 2, 2009)

Going to use those documents I sent ya?


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 2, 2009)

*Add This*

*ADD THIS*

*Here is another little ditty from systemviper*









*Also Check out my new logo....*


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 2, 2009)

NICE logo SV! superman might be sending his lawyers after you though! lol jk!
thats really awesome.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 2, 2009)

yea, that was my base!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Add This!!!!!!!!*

Add me


lucasweir   ASUS 4850 @ 730 Core 1100 Memory(gpu-z said wrong reading?) Phenom 9950 @ 3318Mhz


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 2, 2009)

*Add This*

16842
Just the CCC on the card






http://service.futuremark.com/home.action?resultId=756225&resultType=19


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> and the 38k run....



Jbunch... you missed this one


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet run Fits!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 3, 2009)

How did you get fusion running on an intel system?


----------



## Binge (Feb 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> How did you get fusion running on an intel system?



I guess you've had your head in the sand this whole time??

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=82871&highlight=intel+fusion


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 3, 2009)

Do you think that fusion working with intel systems add any extra points?

wow. i missed that too, but it sounds very sweet, shuts down unneeded apps, optimized hd's. wonder if it will cook me a cheeze burger, bacon extra crispy


----------



## Binge (Feb 3, 2009)

It doesn't add anything lol, only works in 3Dmark06 and WPrime


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 3, 2009)

how about that burger?


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 3, 2009)

*ADD this New score!*






take a look


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> cold storm.... drop that to a 9x multi and crank the fsb like crazy. that will keep your mem's up where they should be. dont be afraid to run 2.2v on the ram and 1100mhz+ at 4-4-4-10 if it will run.
> 
> get them gpu's a bit higher too. i know you can do 16-17k
> 
> ...



ya its running quad. but their not oc'd i have to find their sweet spot again because iv forgotten the proc is at 4Ghz but i cant loop vantage she gets unstable so i need to nail down a few things im having problems with drivers because i went out of order...so i need to redo it im sure i can get higher but my ram is screwing me big time. unfortunetely the eva is mad picky with timings and dividers so its all trial and error. as it stands even at the same settings i get VERY diffirent scores so im doing it wrong lol but ill get it. i wish me and you had exactly the same equip - the GX2's because we could do a direct compair but thanks for the compliment. and jbunch id sex you if you add the score. i want back on that board


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 3, 2009)

Yea you be Fit, snowing like crazy here so I am reloading the bucket and just put back in the Q9650 and will be going for some new benchies, I am wondering how well it will do in vantage with my 280...


----------



## DOM (Feb 3, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Yea you be Fit, snowing like crazy here so I am reloading the bucket and just put back in the Q9650 and will be going for some new benchies, I am wondering how well it will do in vantage with my 280...



thats priceless


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 3, 2009)

did you see my build log, i have cold air running thru the case, it's nice and cool in there...

here is is.....
~build log~






.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

anyone know if more 6gb ram helps over 3gb? 64bit OS yes.


----------



## DOM (Feb 3, 2009)

you got alot of free time


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

got any LCDs you could sell me for cheap SV?


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 3, 2009)

It will be harder to Overclock with 6GB of memory, and since you only benchs you don't need 6GB.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

but 6gb may bench better because of the video cards im using. 

6gb is not harder to oc.. i've done it and it uses the same voltage and everything.

its the price thats harder.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 3, 2009)

If you check the list of supported memory for your mobo, you'll notice the thing is, the more memory you use, the lower speed it will support.

Most board won't natively support 12GB over 1066MHz, and 3/6GB over 1600MHz.

It's stability problem, and the stress on the mainboard itself.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

stress can be managed by cooling the NB with water.

as for speed.... 

1200mhz benches nearly identical to 1600mhz.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> but 6gb may bench better because of the video cards im using.
> 
> 6gb is not harder to oc.. i've done it and it uses the same voltage and everything.
> 
> its the price thats harder.



Fit ...I read an article and bench test on just that question and the findings they had is benches improved with going from 3 to 6 GB ...Dont remember what site did it but google it my friend its out there. 6 to 12 no real measurable difference though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

im thinking it will help because of the larger frame buffer that the huge GPUs use.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 3, 2009)

That'll probably help, I forgot you have 4 GPUs on your system .


----------



## Binge (Feb 3, 2009)

Most definitely will help.  Those 295s will love the extra wiggle room.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

just need someone to buy more of my shit asap.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 3, 2009)

so what ram would you go for?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2009)

crucial ballistix tracers. you know they are micron chips. theres NO POSSIBLE WAY that they are anything else. 

most crucials are binned to use GTR or GTS chips.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2009)

Man, with what you showed me for DDR3 tri channel chips... I'd Go Tracers myself! I have 3 pair sitting on my desk collecting dust because i went with G Skill for "wanting to try" kind of thing.. But' I believe in the Tracer name!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2009)

if i could only sell my gskills. they are really good... just no buyers.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2009)

IF I had a I7.. It would be between yours and binge's...


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 4, 2009)

an i7 sandwich


----------



## gerrynicol (Feb 4, 2009)

just got my striker 2 formula in an the second gtx 285, had mental probs getting it up and running, at least 6 hours worth  , will get everythin sorted and get the benchies started tomorrow,Sad newns, my E84 is dead 
 will not boot up


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2009)

Did you try it in the other board? the E8400? The striker II board can be a REAL pain. And for me, it died within 14 days of be buying it.. The biggest $300 dollar paperweight I've ever owned..


----------



## gerrynicol (Feb 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Did you try it in the other board? the E8400? The striker II board can be a REAL pain. And for me, it died within 14 days of be buying it.. The biggest $300 dollar paperweight I've ever owned..



1 core was on it's way out before I got the q66  so I guess it just died.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2009)

add this plz


----------



## Binge (Feb 4, 2009)

*add this*


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 4, 2009)

*Add This*

*Add This*


----------



## computertechy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Add This*

Add this please 3.8ghz, stock cards, Xfire


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 4, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Yea you be Fit, snowing like crazy here so I am reloading the bucket and just put back in the Q9650 and will be going for some new benchies, I am wondering how well it will do in vantage with my 280...
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090203/outside-sv.jpg


nice set-up i wouldn't mind doing that if i had water cooling. how are temps? Also any problems with condasation?


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone for my i7?
hehehehe.....


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 4, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> Anyone for my i7?
> hehehehe.....



Push that 965 farther!! 3.8 GHz is way too low for a $1000 chip.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 4, 2009)

oh no no no you didnt understand....
pushing my 965 is over...
i`m selling it..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2009)

price? i want one but dont have $800


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice set-up i wouldn't mind doing that if i had water cooling. how are temps? Also any problems with condasation?




That is why i run outside air thru my case. I figured to run that watercooling setup, my room would have to be in the 50's F to avoid condensation, but i keep the case almost as cold as the water so there is no condensation at all, plus i get the added benifit of having all the components very cold which gives me better performance. I like my "Igloo"


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 4, 2009)

*Add This*

Up to 3.6 now... But taking a little more volts then I wanted to get it going there..






Also.. I did what you said Fits 9 multi.. But tightening timings are another thing it doesn't like to do..


----------



## Binge (Feb 4, 2009)

nice run coldstorm


----------



## Asylum (Feb 6, 2009)

*Add This*

Just got my GTX285 in...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> That is why i run outside air thru my case. I figured to run that watercooling setup, my room would have to be in the 50's F to avoid condensation, but i keep the case almost as cold as the water so there is no condensation at all, plus i get the added benifit of having all the components very cold which gives me better performance. I like my "Igloo"



thanks. I never thought of it like that 

btw doesn't it cool the room too?


----------



## gerrynicol (Feb 9, 2009)

got the 285 in and running: here is an initial run, need to tweek and test some more.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 9, 2009)

nice, i bet those cards are sweet1


----------



## gerrynicol (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah they are pretty nice, still trying to tweak them to get the best out of them, need to get this CPU clocked a bit higher


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Add This*

Playing with the i7 as a dual core.


----------



## Binge (Feb 9, 2009)

turn off physX and compare it to dual core ATi scores


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here you are Binge, to satisfy your request/suggestion.  Phsyx off.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 9, 2009)

This thread needs an update....I,m still not on the list from post  #1841 .......


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 10, 2009)

me to please update jbunch07. update my score to, vantage 8622


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Add This*






thank you


----------



## Binge (Feb 10, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Here you are Binge, to satisfy your request/suggestion.  Phsyx off.



That is awesome.  It basically spanks a dual core & 4870 user.


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> That is awesome.  It basically spanks a dual core & 4870 user.



lol


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 10, 2009)

interesting results, great Info, keep it coming!


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 10, 2009)

its not far he change it to dual-core but very powerfull its a i7  nice dark2099


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=753925



is teh plz jbunch


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> is teh plz jbunch



you forget your cpu-z and gpu-z m8


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 10, 2009)

> Post your scores with a 3DMark Vantage & CPU-z & GPU-z Screeshot All screenies should state which brand it is and the clocks... If you want your score added to the list, place the words "Add This" to the title of your post!


...

not trying to be a pain but i am interested in the settings behind that score also, nice results, love those 9800GX2's, wish they ran as good as they bench.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 10, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> ...
> 
> not trying to be a pain but i am interested in the settings behind that score also, nice results, love those 9800GX2's, wish they ran as good as they bench.



to each their own work fine for me


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 10, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> to each their own work fine for me




You bet on that, we all have our own opinions, Even my 8800gts 512's still kick butt at lower resolutions or lower quality.
I had 2 - 9800GX2's and they were sweet but my 280's kill them in actual quality of gameplay, but i always loved them for RAW power, they still are monsters.


----------



## Binge (Feb 10, 2009)

SystemViper said:
			
		

> not trying to be a pain but i am interested in the settings behind that score also, nice results, love those 9800GX2's, wish they ran as good as they bench.



He's got 2x9800GX2s... that's pretty much the same as SLI 280s.  The scores are very similar.

But GPU and CPU-Z are required to be on the list


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> He's got 2x9800GX2s... that's pretty much the same as SLI 280s.  The scores are very similar.
> 
> But GPU and CPU-Z are required to be on the list




I would take 2 GTX280's over a GTX9800GX2 for gameplay, even 1 gtx280, but that is just my opinion from have both cards for a long time and using both cards. The 9800GX2's get great numbers but I feel the single GTX280 in games is a much smoother expierience.


But it's also not comparing apples to apples, the 9800GX2 is based on the G92 chip and the GTX280 are based the the GT200 -architecture 


.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> He's got 2x9800GX2s... that's pretty much the same as SLI 280s.  The scores are very similar.
> 
> But GPU and CPU-Z are required to be on the list



ok im sorry my bad i forgot...not even forget i didnt relize i didnt include them it wasnt my first submission.


----------



## Monster80 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Add This*

P23412


----------



## trt740 (Feb 11, 2009)

Monster80 said:


> P23412



not too bad at all


----------



## renozi (Feb 11, 2009)

*Add This* CPU @3.6GHz


----------



## Binge (Feb 12, 2009)

*add this plz *


----------



## mav2000 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Add this*

My scores, using stock brisbane 6000+ and overclocked 4850. The GPU does not show it as it goes back to the original state once the testing is over.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 13, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## renozi (Feb 13, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Updated.



Hey, how come mine didn't get updated? P14645?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 13, 2009)

renozi said:


> Hey, how come mine didn't get updated? P14645?



 ooops, forgot to put the extra "|" when adding yours..witch is why it didn't show.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 13, 2009)

@jbunch07 is that your sweet ride?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 13, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> @jbunch07 is that your sweet ride?



NO! wish it where though!


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 13, 2009)

yea, one gots to have dreams, that is such a sweet ride!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 13, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> yea, one gots to have dreams, that is such a sweet ride!



Hey maybe one day I can have something like that.


----------



## renozi (Feb 14, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> ooops, forgot to put the extra "|" when adding yours..witch is why it didn't show.



Thanks bro! Oh yeah, wicked wheels!! Love cars!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2009)

*Add This! Nom, Nom, Nom*

Nom, Nom, Nom.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

*Rockin!*


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't go as "extreme" as you SV  . But for a old processy, it's holding up good! Just have ot try it on higher clocks!


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 16, 2009)

that is friggin great, the gtx280 is the key...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 16, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> that is friggin great, the gtx280 is the key...



Your right on that. I'll have to go with water next! Or, see how Trt's 280 can handle my system before it goes into SLI.


----------



## mav2000 (Feb 18, 2009)

*New score*

New score - 6582, ATI Sapphire 4850 700,1200 and AMD 6000+ @ 3300, all on air cooling


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> add this plz



was tht 1.56v the only thing that kept it stable?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

*Meow, Add This!, Meow*

15885






Nom, almost 16k and 40k on Cpu, Nom, nom!!!


But, on a side note. It seems that I can get more out of Vantage with a higher Multi, then driving it down. I went from 9, to using 10 with this one.. I tried 9, but it only gave me 3 points more then what I had at 3.5...


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 18, 2009)

@Cold Storm, meow is right! Very nice! How's the WC Mod working out with the temps?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> @Cold Storm, meow is right! Very nice! How's the WC Mod working out with the temps?



thanks, and there wasn't any change in temps with adding the blocks.. Could of been maybe with the org, and the quad pump that was in the org top... But, I don't care!!! Fit's top is just plain outstanding!  Just gotta wait for the new fan to throw on the NB!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

nice run guys!


----------



## Binge (Feb 18, 2009)

That is some serious overclocking Cold Storm!  I love the score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

congrats cold storm


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> That is some serious overclocking Cold Storm!  I love the score





Chicken Patty said:


> congrats cold storm



Thanks guys! I think I'll be able to do more once I get my 60mm fan for the NB.. reset the tim, and throw the 60mm on it to pull the air out!! 

I'll try over 3.6 later on!  I just want to re do the wiring.


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 20, 2009)

*ADD THIS Please*

Nice crossfire al standart settings


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

*Add This*

All right boys & girls!!! I got some stuff for ya!

Added the 60mm fan. It's pushing onto the NB and giving me around 4c drop on NB and 3c drop on SB!!! But, this isn't the best part!!








NOW THAT'S THE BEST PART! SLI!! 

The Cards are at stock!!  and here is my SS at the start...






TRT, I love ya man!!!


----------



## trt740 (Feb 21, 2009)

lets them beasts loose, overclock em boy,  overclock em


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> lets them beasts loose, overclock em boy,  overclock em



I'll do it in some time! But, here is the babies and how they look!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> lets them beasts loose, overclock em boy,  overclock em



YOU CAN DO ITT!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

trt740 said:


> lets them beasts loose, overclock em boy,  overclock em





phanbuey said:


> YOU CAN DO ITT!!!



You mean like this!?






I guess now I need to add GPU-Z's on everything.. lol


----------



## Binge (Feb 21, 2009)

Something seems wrong with that score...  Too low for the OC.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

It could be... First time ever doing sli. So, learning as I go.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

congrats cold storm.  Im sure your scores will get better as you progress.


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 21, 2009)

Super duper man


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Is this good for a G92?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, and JR, that is good for G92! OC some more and see what you can do!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Cold Storm. Think I could crack 9k with a higher cpu clock and ram?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

farlex85 score is around 88xx points.. OC your system more and see. With Nvidia cards, it all depends on your Card's oc and not CPU really


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Afraid you were going to say that....

Doubt I could get more out of this card. Maybe a little more on the core clocks but thats bout it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Afraid you were going to say that....
> 
> Doubt I could get more out of this card. Maybe a little more on the core clocks but thats bout it.



I say clock that chip to it's limits, and oc the card. You'll see then how it goes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

jr thats less than 3k shy of my i7 and 4870.  Can you tell i'm lacking Physx???


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL .. Ok ok I will see what happens with physx disabled


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL .. Ok ok I will see what happens with physx disabled



i got 11k at the most.  with my i7 setup, ridiculous.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Physx disabled ....






All other settings the same, I didnt crank up the ram. Its at 800 CL5.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Physx disabled ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats about 2000 points better than I did with my Phenom at 3.1 GHz and my 2900xt 


dont worry I got something on the way that will cure my Lack of Physx


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats about 2000 points better than I did with my Phenom at 3.1 GHz and my 2900xt
> 
> 
> dont worry I got something on the way that will cure my Lack of Physx



DOnt tell me cause if i think what your thinking then I should quit thinking ...

w00t 4 GTX285 .... "??"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> DOnt tell me cause if i think what your thinking then I should quit thinking ...
> 
> w00t 4 GTX285 .... "??"



 no, I aint that crazy.

No I am putting my 4870 in my AMD rig, and I ordered a EVGA GTX 260 for my intel rig, once I get fits PCP&P PSU, I will maybe order 1 or 2 more 260's in the near future for the intel rig 

EDIT: I only have 3 PCIE slots , not 4


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah hah!!! I knew it! I'll have to start lookin round for a 2nd GTS soon and we have some bench offs.

2 G92's vs Single 260


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ah hah!!! I knew it! I'll have to start lookin round for a 2nd GTS soon and we have some bench offs.
> 
> 2 G92's vs Single 260



I wonder how many it will take to match a single 260?  I was looking in this thread and in HWBOT and a single 260 o/c'ed ca do over 20k, lots of people have done 21-23k on a single 260, thats crazy.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice run shadowfold!!!!

EDIT: Just noticed one of your cards isnt running 700 core... hmmmm...


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 21, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice run shadowfold!!!!
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed one of your cards isnt running 700 core... hmmmm...



CCC only goes up to 650 on my HIS card..


----------



## Binge (Feb 21, 2009)

your HIS seems to have more texture fill etc... weird.  So these are the cards that are supposed to equal a GTX280 while in crossfire?  By the graphics score I don't see this.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It could be... First time ever doing sli. So, learning as I go.



ask Tatty_one there is actually a way in the settings to set SLI in the most optimal way, and he helped me one time. I just Pmed him Cold, the old monkey should chime in soon, hes around here some place because my Ass is starting to Itch , time to break out the powder before he gets here.  http://www.antimonkeybutt.com/ watch the video


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 21, 2009)

Speak of the devil   Firstly cold you need to ramp up that CPU, I know youy know that but in SLi every mhz on the CPU addds an amazing amount to not just the CPU score but to the SM2 and SM3 scores......what rendering method are you using?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 21, 2009)

You  know whats funny is we sell that anti monkey butt stuff where I work. lol.


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 21, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> You  know whats funny is we sell that anti monkey butt stuff where I work. lol.




can you update my score i have crossfire now


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 21, 2009)

will update shortly.


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 21, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> will update shortly.



thank you


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

Wooo Hooo! Update soon!

Yeah tatty, I know to up that CPU. I went 3.8 and bench for a bit.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=817952

Forgot to screenshot it. I tried the 185.2 drivers and kept on crashing. So, I'm back the officials. Will go to the sli zone for reads in a bit. Going crazy with everything at once! 

Trt. Love the link!!!


----------



## Binge (Feb 21, 2009)

Looking better Cold


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> Looking better Cold



Thanks. Now, just gotta get the temps down on the babies and oc them more! But, that will be more and more thinking about it all. Lot's of stuff to read, and learn about!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Wooo Hooo! Update soon!
> 
> Yeah tatty, I know to up that CPU. I went 3.8 and bench for a bit.
> 
> ...



OK, so what rendering method you using?  Could you do a 2006 run, I dont do Vantage (IDK why TBH) so it gives me more of a measure where your at...... there are a couple of subtle settings you can do for high end cards in SLi that can produce upto 500 points in 2006.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, so what rendering method you using?  Could you do a 2006 run, I dont do Vantage (IDK why TBH) so it gives me more of a measure where your at...... there are a couple of subtle settings you can do for high end cards in SLi that can produce upto 500 points in 2006.



Be back in a bit with it. I'll PM ya the answer and see what you think.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Be back in a bit with it. I'll PM ya the answer and see what you think.



go man go


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Be back in a bit with it. I'll PM ya the answer and see what you think.



YHPM


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2009)

*Add This*



Tatty_One said:


> YHPM



Trying it now!


Edit: Just got done benching for a bit. Did the benching from scores from SLI zone.


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Add This*

whit New Mobo


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Trying it now!
> 
> 
> Edit: Just got done benching for a bit. Did the benching from scores from SLI zone.



cold that score should higher by a bunch get with tatty make sure your not in single gpu mode. (you should be higher than a 295gtx since it's two 260gtx really) I'm not a vista guy, I'm old school xp here , but that seems low.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2009)

trt740 said:


> cold that score should higher by a bunch get with tatty make sure you not in single gpu mode. (you should be higher than a 295gtx since it's two 260gtx really) I'm not a vista guy, i'm old scholl xp here , but that seems low.



Well from Sli Zone, it shows that it's about the same for most..


http://forums.slizone.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=21034&view=findpost&p=162475

I'm still talking with Tatty, and like all ways open to anything! I know I gotta get some more air on it all!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with trt740, that GPU score seems lowish (but not too far off).  I get about 20K GPU with oldschool 192SP 260's,  you should get more than 21K with OC'd 280's (by my arithmetic LOL)... But it might be the quad's clockspeed... somehow my GPU score went from 18K to 20K when i switched to e8500.

either way nice score!


----------



## Psychoholic (Feb 23, 2009)

Add this Please


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 23, 2009)

updated.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> updated.



and that is the reason I love you man!


I'm playing with something and hoping I can get it stable for vantage runs... lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> and that is the reason I love you man!
> 
> 
> I'm playing with something and hoping I can get it stable for vantage runs... lol



is that voltage for real?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> is that voltage for real?



No, you gotta see my bios! 

Yeah, it's nice and stable for till the last test in vantage...


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> No, you gotta see my bios!
> 
> Yeah, it's nice and stable for till the last test in vantage...



oh ok...i was like 1.8?WTF! 

looks good man! lets see how she does in vantage. Im thinking 2400-2550 depending on card clocks.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> oh ok...i was like 1.8?WTF!
> 
> looks good man! lets see how she does in vantage. Im thinking 2400-2550 depending on card clocks.



Dude, Bios is 1.9! lol... Everything is maxed out red, but ram and CPU voltage... We'll see what happens.. It was more to prove a point, then to bench...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2009)

@Cold Storm

First off nice wallpaper. 

Second, Congrats on the 4Ghz clock!

Third, I want to see 25k by Wednesday


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Cold Storm
> 
> First off nice wallpaper.
> 
> ...



 I'll have to see about it... lol.. Really gotta see about it.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Dude, Bios is 1.9! lol... Everything is maxed out red, but ram and CPU voltage... We'll see what happens.. It was more to prove a point, then to bench...


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Cold Storm
> 
> First off nice wallpaper.
> 
> ...



You need to raise your standards..... 25k by Monday!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Dude, Bios is 1.9! lol... Everything is maxed out red, but ram and CPU voltage... We'll see what happens.. It was more to prove a point, then to bench...



Anyone smell burning?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Anyone smell burning?



No I don't. Damulta isn't in here.


----------



## raptori (Feb 23, 2009)

*Add this*






thanks.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Anyone smell burning?





Wile E said:


> No I don't. Damulta isn't in here.



That gave me a BIG smile Wile! lol... It's under water, 1.9 didn't even get above 80c.... But, WAY to much for my liking!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That gave me a BIG smile Wile! lol... It's under water, 1.9 didn't even get above 80c.... But, WAY to much for my liking!



You need to go down the local Pet Shop, buy yourself a little Artic Fox, put him in yer case and get him to do Artic farts all day on that CPU 

I seem to remember the smell of burning wafting out of Wile E's case on the odd occasion too!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> You need to raise your standards..... 25k by Monday!



@ Cold Storm

Well it's Monday..... 

@Tatty

Nice avatar!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> You need to go down the local Pet Shop, buy yourself a little Artic Fox, put him in yer case and get him to do Artic farts all day on that CPU
> 
> I seem to remember the smell of burning wafting out of Wile E's case on the odd occasion too!





  


JrRacinFan said:


> @ Cold Storm
> 
> Well it's Monday.....
> 
> ...




Well, after last night, I will be wating for more ocing till I  do the Pencil mod, and maybe after that a new PSU. It's a great PSu, just was seeing quite a lot black screen straight to restart... Volt's where just crazy going at benching and even at 3.5ghz... So, I'll rest it today, and then play more after the Pencil mod. 

BTW... I got a few carpenter pencils, would that be the right grade led? Or how about golf pencils?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> :Cry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gulp, just saw it was a 750w PSU   Damn.... two GTX280's and a 65nm quad, you will smell burning, and it's not gonna be the CPU but the whole system!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Gulp, just saw it was a 750w PSU   Damn.... two GTX280's and a 65nm quad, you will smell burning, and it's not gonna be the CPU but the whole system!



lol.. it's a 750 continous and 900w peak.. But 19amps on 4 rails.. I'm begining to think I need to switch it out to some "Sparkle" 1k PSU..


----------



## Binge (Feb 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Gulp, just saw it was a 750w PSU   Damn.... two GTX280's and a 65nm quad, you will smell burning, and it's not gonna be the CPU but the whole system!



My i7 and 2xGTX280s worked fine on a Corsair 750W.  The i7 pulls a lot more voltage than his 65nm quad.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> My i7 and 2xGTX280s worked fine on a Corsair 750W.  The i7 pulls a lot more voltage than his 65nm quad.



It may have a higher TDP rating at 130W as opposed to 95W on the Q6700 g0 chips AT IDLE but once you get into the overclocking business I would imagine each Mhz on the 65nm is gonna cost more juice than on the i7.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. it's a 750 continous and 900w peak.. But 19amps on 4 rails.. I'm begining to think I need to switch it out to some "Sparkle" 1k PSU..



Thats practically identical specs to my PSU.... I dont doubt in the short to medium term a decent 750W unit will cope, personally with an overclocked quad and other periphials, I dont beleive in the longer term it will..... take a look here at SLi zone, scroll down to two GTX280's and you will see that they recommend nothing below 950W now I'm not saying thats "bible" by any means however there is little safety margin IMO with a 750W but you may just be fine.

http://www.slizone.com/object/slizone_build_psu.html


----------



## trt740 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats practically identical specs to my PSU.... I dont doubt in the short to medium term a decent 750W unit will cope, personally with an overclocked quad and other periphials, I dont beleive in the longer term it will..... take a look here at SLi zone, scroll down to two GTX280's and you will see that they recommend nothing below 950W now I'm not saying thats "bible" by any means however there is little safety margin IMO with a 750W but you may just be fine.
> 
> http://www.slizone.com/object/slizone_build_psu.html



whats the requirement for a single 295 gtx anyone know.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 23, 2009)

jbunch, when you get around to it, have some scores you seemed to miss in the top 10, but have some in the normal places.  Not sure if all the scores in those links belong in top 10, but a couple do.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1190569&postcount=1811

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1190425&postcount=1808

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1190380&postcount=1806

There are a few more that aren't listed there, once I realized how many were missing, I decided to stop looking.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 23, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> jbunch, when you get around to it, have some scores you seemed to miss in the top 10, but have some in the normal places.  Not sure if all the scores in those links belong in top 10, but a couple do.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1190569&postcount=1811
> 
> ...



I'm sorry I forget to add your top 10 score but please remember that you only get one posted score per hardware configuration. So what ever your highest score is with the same hardware is the one that will be added.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ah, when I started that MSG, I didn't see the score in the top 10, then seached the other scores and saw them so rather than retyping it all I just added.  And not to argue much, fit has the 2 top scores with the same system, just diff OC on the cpu.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2009)

trt740 said:


> whats the requirement for a single 295 gtx anyone know.



On its own a minimum of 441 watts at load WITH NO overclocking, that dont take into account other system hardware, I would guess overclocked to it's max it would need upto 550W, add to that other hardware such as your AMD thingy CPU with its fairly high TDP and you would be looking at a MINIMUM of 750W, pref 800 or better.

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/863/11/


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 23, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Ah, when I started that MSG, I didn't see the score in the top 10, then seached the other scores and saw them so rather than retyping it all I just added.  And not to argue much, fit has the 2 top scores with the same system, just diff OC on the cpu.



Thanks for bringing that to my attention...I get a little caught up in it sometimes.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 23, 2009)

W1zzard's review finds it uses a bit less than that review.  Either way, around 400W at load, so as Tatty recommended 750w minimum is good to start.

EDIT:  No problem jbunch.  I couldn't even imagine what it is like to keep this thread updated at times.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> You need to go down the local Pet Shop, buy yourself a little Artic Fox, put him in yer case and get him to do Artic farts all day on that CPU
> 
> *I seem to remember the smell of burning wafting out of Wile E's case on the odd occasion too!*


Only sometimes.  But at least I haven't managed to kill 2 QX9650's by pushing voltages thru them that even Fugger said was crazy on LN2, let alone an OCZ phase. lol.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> On its own a minimum of 441 watts at load WITH NO overclocking, that dont take into account other system hardware, I would guess overclocked to it's max it would need upto 550W, add to that other hardware such as your AMD thingy CPU with its fairly high TDP and you would be looking at a MINIMUM of 750W, pref 800 or better.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/863/11/



my system should have blow by now then!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 24, 2009)

trt740 said:


> my system should have blow by now then!!!



Why?  Your question was for a 295...... you have a 285.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Why?  Your question was for a 295...... you have a 285.



hummm!!!! just wondering


----------



## freakshow (Feb 26, 2009)

here u go from my new rig for now will try to get better later


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2009)

Holy crap freakshow!!!! Last I remembered you had 2600 Pros in crossfire. Nice run and congrats on the new rig.


----------



## Binge (Feb 26, 2009)

Hahaha!  That's great!  Your GPU score is just higher than my GTX280 @ max stable clocks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

alright freakshow, everything looking great!!!


----------



## Boneface (Feb 27, 2009)

So i just got my new gtx280 and here is my first run with it with everything at stock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

crossfire action at default clocks.


----------



## mav2000 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The highest I could get*

The best I could get out of the existing setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> The best I could get out of the existing setup.



thats not bad, you beat my score with a 2900xt and a Phenom at 3.1 Ghz.  it was somewhere in the high 4k's.  Good run


----------



## mav2000 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks buddy


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2009)

*Add This*

Here's an update after getting a new CPU, a 1000k increase. *@4.5Ghz* 745/1150


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 1, 2009)

nice results the cpu and gpu is almost the same silkstone


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 1, 2009)

Please add:


----------



## freakshow (Mar 2, 2009)

4850x2 + 4850

wanted to test more but my bro wouldnt let use his card anymore


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 2, 2009)

*Add This*

*Add This Single Card nVidia*

*GPU* *576 / 1000 / 1242 *
*CPU* *X3380es 4.892Ghz* 

Just ran my first stock test ont he XFX card. Finally gettign cold enough for some good benches, Still snowing here in CT, have over a Foot on the ground and still a white out/Blizzard.

Will be cranking the CPU up over 5G and try some better clocks on the GPU over the next few days.....
The XFX GTX 295 is a nice card


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

SV great run dude.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> SV great run dude, however I think you put your CPU clocks where it says GPU and vise verca



Thanks CP, but now you go me confuzed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Thanks CP, but now you go me confuzed



nevermind, I was the one that was confused, wooops 

The G and the C look awfully alike


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey, have you been drinking again, common man, wazzzzup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Hey, have you been drinking again, common man, wazzzzup





just one hour of sleep, come on cut me some slack


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> just one hour of sleep, come on cut me some slack



CP your number 1, no worries,


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

Sweet run man! Gotta love those Xeons!!! Man, I'd love to have that chip!!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Sweet run man! Gotta love those Xeons!!! Man, I'd love to have that chip!!




Hi, yea, i am just warming it up for a few 5g vantage and 06 runs, should be fun... 
I could have gone lower on the voltage but I am trying ot see how high a clock it can go at this level, I was stable at 4.78Ghz @ 1.48v  and 4.5Ghz @ 1.36v so it would even stoke on air!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

SV, I have to say.. Your one crazy ocer!!! I can't wait to see it man!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks CS, your no slouch either, i've seen some sparks fly from that Q6700, I love those chips..They were top notch for a long time, especially the ones that do 4G... it's all fun 4sure..

Everything changes when this comes to visit.... Bahahahahahhhha


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

SV, thanks for the kind words.   Waiting on getting a new PSU then going back to do 4ghz runs! Woot!! 

Dude, that is ONE CRAZY cooler! I love seeing it! over and over again!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> SV, thanks for the kind words.   Waiting on getting a new PSU then going back to do 4ghz runs! Woot!!
> 
> Dude, that is ONE CRAZY cooler! I love seeing it! over and over again!



I haven't even got that one yet, I have been using my igloo, it;s a crazy contraption that uses the cold and ice that mother nature throws at us..,.~ IGLOO BUILD LOG ~HERE


.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I haven't even got that one yet, I have been using my igloo, it;s a crazy contraption that uses the cold and ice that mother nature throws at us..,.~ IGLOO BUILD LOG ~HERE
> 
> 
> .



Ahh, Fits was showing me stuff last night before I "tried" to go to bed.. lol.. I saw ones like that after going more into it. 

As for your IGLOO...


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks, it was a good idea and it worked out better then i planned, not to often that happens.

thanks for the words!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

Now, I just have to see if I really want to dive into throwing water onto the cards...

Edit: and grab a new processor!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 2, 2009)

what cards you looking at, i might pick up a few koolance ones.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> what cards you looking at, i might pick up a few koolance ones.



The 2 280's I have.. Still in the "Fetal" stages in my brain..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> CP your number 1, no worries,



thanks dude  

I really want to see your results with that new cooling method you are working on


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 2, 2009)

HI, which one , the Igloo or the Phase?

Regards/SV


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> HI, which one , the Igloo or the Phase?
> 
> Regards/SV



the PHASE, we know your igloo has been doing very well, but the Phase should be intresting to see


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 2, 2009)

opk, jsut my 1 brain cell cell is fried today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> opk, jsut my 1 brain cell cell is fried today



   only one?


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 2, 2009)

yea, i lost a lot of them from overclocking, they were jsut smoked out 


looks like the blizzard has past.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> yea, i lost a lot of them from overclocking, they were jsut smoked out
> 
> 
> looks like the blizzard has past.



  does that mean I will loose mine soon too!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

it's already starti9ng


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> it's already starti9ng



I agree lol


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

cough cough, is it 4:20 yet, oh caugh  gurgle, huh, what, u talking to me...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> cough cough, is it 4:20 yet, oh caugh  gurgle, huh, what, u talking to me...



lol what?>


talking about loosing brail cells due to overclocking, my brain cells are having a good time, I just hit 26k in 3dmark 06 

check out the 3dmark 06 thread


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> lol what?>
> 
> 
> talking about loosing brail cells due to overclocking, my brain cells are having a good time, I just hit 26k in 3dmark 06
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

SystemViper said:


>


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

*Add This*

*Add This to Single Card nVidia*

*GPU* *707 / 1210 / 1492 *
*CPU* *X3380es 4.892Ghz*



and still going...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 3, 2009)

hehe lets see it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet!!!  40k coming... and sv gets a great score!!! Woot!!! 

G'nite all!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

and my second card comming soon.......


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 3, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> and my second card comming soon.......



another 295?


----------



## Boneface (Mar 3, 2009)

Well here is my new score with card OCed to 675/1200, cpu at stock


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Overclock that cpu man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Overclock that cpu man!



I agree


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> another 295?


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 3, 2009)

SystemViper said:


>



ahhhh!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2009)

so does that mean we all agree?


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so does that mean we all agree?



agree on what?


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so does that mean we all agree?





Beer vollyball


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 3, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Beer vollyball





that was hilarious!


----------



## Boneface (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL i just wanted to see what i would get with certain settings. Stock cpu and card got me just over 12k. Stock cpu and OCed card got me over 14k. Next itll be both.


Edit: so here it is with it at 3.6ghz


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 3, 2009)

*Please add this*

This is my latest 3DMarkV score with 14392... I dont think I can get much higher with my current rig unless I add some more hardware...


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 3, 2009)

Magma..... will that x2 not give you more?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 3, 2009)

Update me...






Bested my older Vantage run


----------



## silkstone (Mar 3, 2009)

Boneface said:


> LOL i just wanted to see what i would get with certain settings. Stock cpu and card got me just over 12k. Stock cpu and OCed card got me over 14k. Next itll be both.
> 
> 
> Edit: so here it is with it at 3.6ghz




how the hell are you guys getting over 30k cpu marks with E8xxx's?!?!?! my E3110 only gives me a little under 9000, even at 4.5ghz 2000fsb!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 3, 2009)

It's called Physx acceleration.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 3, 2009)

lol - damn fake physx scores - how can they use it for a cpu benchmark? surely they should put a 3rd cat!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 3, 2009)

Vantage is'nt a CPU benchmark. It's a Mix of both, more on the lines of GPU... Now, Mark06 will be the CPU hungry benchmark. To where Physx doesn't even work unless you have one of the cards.

Now, for the reasoning on Physx.. Their not fake, its just that instead of relying on the CPU do do it's OWN physx, the G92 and above chips on Nvidia have the ability for physx. Then the GTX 2xx series cards have their own Cuda built right into the card it self.. 

There is nothing faking about it. Just the fact that Newer Nvidia cards have the ability to take away the CPU's job of Physx.. Less strain on the chip..


----------



## silkstone (Mar 3, 2009)

But there are no real mainstream games that utilize PhysX.....Yet  So it's kinda bias towards nvidia cards for no real reason apart from it will work better with a few games


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

silkstone said:


> But there are no real mainstream games that utilize PhysX.....Yet  So it's kinda bias towards nvidia cards for no real reason apart from it will work better with a few games






and it's still a good bench of the system and especially the GPU as long as you know what your really looking at in the numbers.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 3, 2009)

silkstone said:


> But there are no real mainstream games that utilize PhysX.....Yet  So it's kinda bias towards nvidia cards for no real reason apart from it will work better with a few games



Yes, you are right that there isn't more then 30 games that use Physx. But, that still doesn't mean that GAMES are the one true thing for computers.. There is other things in life for the use of this. Nvidia sees the fact on there being other things, and built a thing for it. To help out and build on the market.. 



SystemViper said:


> and it's still a good bench of the system and especially the GPU as long as you know what your really looking at in the numbers.



Your right on that fact.. it's more of a system tool then anything else.. You can run Fur for stability of your card. 3 loops of the benchtest in a series will make sure that the card can run at those speeds for a duration of the time.. Then you have Prime95 (and others) that test the CPU at throwing 100% loads on the cores of the CPU. Some  say 8 hours is the right amount to test, and some say more/or less... But, then you have Vantage. It's probably one of the best all in one stability tests out there. Do this 3 times in a row, no artifacts, no BSOD/or hard restarts, and you have a good system.. Or, at lease I have found that is has been good to do it that many times..

We have to remember that Games isn't the whole reason we do Benching. Whole reason that they develop things like Phsyx in the first place... IMHO


----------



## silkstone (Mar 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yes, you are right that there isn't more then 30 games that use Physx. But, that still doesn't mean that GAMES are the one true thing for computers.. There is other things in life for the use of this. Nvidia sees the fact on there being other things, and built a thing for it. To help out and build on the market..



But Vantage is a gaming benchmark, is it not? OK let's just leave it at that, i believe it's overly bias but that's just my opinion. I don;t want to start a Nvidia vs. ati war


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 3, 2009)

silkstone said:


> But Vantage is a gaming benchmark, is it not? OK let's just leave it at that, i believe it's overly bias but that's just my opinion. I don;t want to start a Nvidia vs. ati war



I don't feel you are starting a war as I partially agree with you.  BUT you will see more and more games utilize Physx acceleration very very soon


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 3, 2009)

silkstone said:


> But Vantage is a gaming benchmark, is it not? OK let's just leave it at that, i believe it's overly bias but that's just my opinion. I don;t want to start a Nvidia vs. ati war



Vantage is a benchmark to show the abilities of DirectX10. DirectX was built apon Multimedia aspects of the Computer..  Yes, Majority of it is gaming, but not all... So, there is no way to say that this is a thing built for GAMES alone..


Your not going to start a ATI/Nvidia war with myself... I'm not a fan boy of AMD/Intel or ATI/Nvidia. I wished I kept my AMD/ATI rig... But, that's life.. lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2009)

instead of complaining you could always take a look at this thread... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72035

i do believe i have a few top scores with ATI + Nvidia running physx in vantage.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

I think that saying Vantqge will preform better with Nvidia is true,(it is Nvidia bias) Nvidia had a good idea and is implementing it. Anything takes time to integrate. But if it gives back cycles to the overworked CPU and puts them on a GPU, and especially when you can map that extra work to a specific card. Then it's great. I am all about efficiency. If it's ATI or Nvidia, who cares, it's a good idea. I thing ATI has a similar idea but i don't think it's as mainstream. I have both ATI and Nvidia cards, but i do Prefer Nvidia because i love 1GPU solutions and in my Opinion Nvidia has hte best solution. I have had several 4870's, 4850's and a 4870X2 so i am speaking from my expierience.

But back to the Topic. Vantage is just a measurment tool, you can see where you system and even better your GPU are tuned and find there optimal ranges, That is fun


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's another little ditty and I keep climbing the stairs.....


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice run SV!!! I need to get another drive so I can duel boot and see how Win 7 is.. Or use xp... But, have TOO MUCH Anime to just whipe one drive clean...


----------



## Binge (Mar 3, 2009)

silkstone said:


> But there are no real mainstream games that utilize PhysX.....Yet  So it's kinda bias towards nvidia cards for no real reason apart from it will work better with a few games



That's a BS statement.  Ever hear of Crysis?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> That's a BS statement.  Ever hear of Crysis?



Crysis is Physx optimized "??"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> instead of complaining you could always take a look at this thread... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72035
> 
> i do believe i have a few top scores with ATI + Nvidia running physx in vantage.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1106462&postcount=1451


----------



## silkstone (Mar 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> instead of complaining you could always take a look at this thread... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=72035
> 
> i do believe i have a few top scores with ATI + Nvidia running physx in vantage.




Seen it, thx fits, i use vista and  just sold my nvidia card  not complaining per se i was just very surprised to see the cpu scores,  knew physx brought them up but didn't realize by how much


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 4, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Magma..... will that x2 not give you more?



well I have it oc'd to 778Mhz on the core and 980 on the memory...Id have to alter the bios to get higher clocks...


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> well I have it oc'd to 778Mhz on the core and 980 on the memory...Id have to alter the bios to get higher clocks...



Does your CCC limit for the core not go upto 800?  I flashed my card to allow for higher upper limit of 900, I noticed when I was modding the BIOS for my card that it's stock 3D voltage is 1.250v, In it's voltage register it gives me a dropdown option upto 1.35v, I am now wondering if I can increase the voltage through the BIOS, I dont really wanna try until the AC x2 Extreme cooler comes out as I think any voltage above stock on the reference cooler is gonna be a bit toasty


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Does your CCC limit for the core not go upto 800?  I flashed my card to allow for higher upper limit of 900, I noticed when I was modding the BIOS for my card that it's stock 3D voltage is 1.250v, In it's voltage register it gives me a dropdown option upto 1.35v, I am now wondering if I can increase the voltage through the BIOS, I dont really wanna try until the AC x2 Extreme cooler comes out as I think any voltage above stock on the reference cooler is gonna be a bit toasty



Look at the most recent RBE. It allows for changing the voltage registers for any card that has a VT11xx control chip. Some info here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84875


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Look at the most recent RBE. It allows for changing the voltage registers for any card that has a VT11xx control chip. Some info here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=84875



I know  but with mine I think I dont even need to do that, it already gives me the option to select 1.3 or 1.35v in the voltage drop down from the stock 1.25v.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I know  but with mine I think I dont even need to do that, it already gives me the option to select 1.3 or 1.35v in the voltage drop down from the stock 1.25v.



Dump your BIOSes into RBE, and double check the registers themselves.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Dump your BIOSes into RBE, and double check the registers themselves.



Yup they are there!  I thought they must be, you know the little drop down boxes for each of the voltage settings.... U know..... 01 02 etc the choice of voltage upto 1.35v is even in there!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Yup they are there!  I thought they must be, you know the little drop down boxes for each of the voltage settings.... U know..... 01 02 etc the choice of voltage upto 1.35v is even in there!



Do it, DO IT!!!!!! lol.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 4, 2009)

Less talking, more benching


----------



## trt740 (Mar 4, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Less talking, more benching



rock on


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Does your CCC limit for the core not go upto 800?  I flashed my card to allow for higher upper limit of 900, I noticed when I was modding the BIOS for my card that it's stock 3D voltage is 1.250v, In it's voltage register it gives me a dropdown option upto 1.35v, I am now wondering if I can increase the voltage through the BIOS, I dont really wanna try until the AC x2 Extreme cooler comes out as I think any voltage above stock on the reference cooler is gonna be a bit toasty



well when it comes to changing the bios in a video card I have to admit I am kind of scared and I have not researched it because from what I gather it seems to be more risky than flashing the mobo bios which now is quite easy...the CCC only allows for my 4870X2 a top core speed of 778Mhz and a mem speed of 980 (as opposed to 1100 for my 4870)...


----------



## t_ski (Mar 5, 2009)

trt740 said:


> rock on


----------



## Wile E (Mar 5, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> well when it comes to changing the bios in a video card I have to admit I am kind of scared and I have not researched it because from what I gather it seems to be more risky than flashing the mobo bios which now is quite easy...the CCC only allows for my 4870X2 a top core speed of 778Mhz and a mem speed of 980 (as opposed to 1100 for my 4870)...



Have you tried RivaTuner yet?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 5, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Have you tried RivaTuner yet?



no....not at all...


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 5, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Do it, DO IT!!!!!! lol.



Need to wait for the AC x2 Extreme to hit the shelves later this month otherwise things are gonna get a little toasty (and loud) with that stock fan, although I appreciate toasty has never been a factor with you!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 5, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> well when it comes to changing the bios in a video card I have to admit I am kind of scared and I have not researched it because from what I gather it seems to be more risky than flashing the mobo bios which now is quite easy...the CCC only allows for my 4870X2 a top core speed of 778Mhz and a mem speed of 980 (as opposed to 1100 for my 4870)...



No it's not risky at all (providing you click the right buttons or enter the correct command, you can even do it through windows, I have only ever had an issue in about 100 flashes when I have forced a flash, then forced back, normal tweaking and flashing is so much more reliable now than it was 5 years ago, the apps have come a long way in that time.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Need to wait for the AC x2 Extreme to hit the shelves later this month otherwise things are gonna get a little toasty (and loud) with that stock fan, although I appreciate toasty has never been a factor with you!


Nope, when the smoke gets too thick, I just open the window. lol


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 6, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> No it's not risky at all (providing you click the right buttons or enter the correct command, you can even do it through windows, I have only ever had an issue in about 100 flashes when I have forced a flash, then forced back, normal tweaking and flashing is so much more reliable now than it was 5 years ago, the apps have come a long way in that time.



well if there is a reliable guide (with pics) on flashing a 4870X2 then Id give it a shot


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> well if there is a reliable guide (with pics) on flashing a 4870X2 then Id give it a shot



Did mine at the weekend, really easy, I can walk you through it so to speak, drop me a PM is you want to have a go and I will get you started, 2 cards to flash here not one so we will take it slow.  Firstly do you have a floppy and if not, do you know how to make a bootable CD?  Of course we can use Winflash and do it through windows but the good old boot method is the safest way i find.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2009)

OHHHHH I can't wait!!! New chip on the way. I hope to get it today, but knowing my luck it will be Monday!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> OHHHHH I can't wait!!! New chip on the way. I hope to get it today, but knowing my luck it will be Monday!



What chip you getting?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> OHHHHH I can't wait!!! New chip on the way. I hope to get it today, but knowing my luck it will be Monday!



good for you bro!!!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2009)

@ Cold Storm

Viva La Q9550!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> What chip you getting?




Q9550.



trt740 said:


> good for you bro!!!!!!



Finally away from that Heat and Watt Hog!




JrRacinFan said:


> @ Cold Storm
> 
> Viva La Q9550!!!



Dang skippy!!!


----------



## silkstone (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't suppose anyone can help me with this message? Hits every time the CPU tests start


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2009)

Silk, I've never seen that error before in my life... IF I was home I'd look it up... Might want to, if you haven't all ready, uninstall and reinstall it...


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 6, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Don't suppose anyone can help me with this message? Hits every time the CPU tests start



Hi, I think they put message up when systems are just so underpowered that the pcie bus and the northbridge result in an overflow of the stack registers. To solve it you must regenerate the central mosfit Vtt and then cut the Vcc to half of the Dmm.

Hope that helps


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 6, 2009)

just joking, in a wak mood...


----------



## silkstone (Mar 6, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Hi, I think they put message up when systems are just so underpowered that the pcie bus and the northbridge result in an overflow of the stack registers. To solve it you must regenerate the central mosfit Vtt and then cut the Vcc to half of the Dmm.
> 
> Hope that helps



Your taking the piss, right?

[Edit - I just read your last post  - I kinda caught on when you said mosfit and not mofset or whatever the hell those little bastards are called]


----------



## silkstone (Mar 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Silk, I've never seen that error before in my life... IF I was home I'd look it up... Might want to, if you haven't all ready, uninstall and reinstall it...




I've googled it, a few results but no answers. Re-installing doesn;t work. i'm gonna try re-downloading, if that fails i might have to re-install Vista again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> just joking, in a wak mood...



that sounded so....


.... professional


----------



## t_ski (Mar 7, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Hi, I think they put message up when systems are just so underpowered that the pcie bus and the northbridge result in an overflow of the stack registers. To solve it you must regenerate the central mosfit Vtt and then cut the Vcc to half of the Dmm.
> 
> Hope that helps





SystemViper said:


> just joking, in a wak mood...



I was like "Dang, I think I've had that error on mine" and then I was like "WFT - How do I do that?" and then I was like


----------



## Wile E (Mar 7, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Don't suppose anyone can help me with this message? Hits every time the CPU tests start



Did you try updating your directX? If that doesn't work, try reinstalling you gfx drivers perhaps?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks, tried both. No joy  3dmark 06 is fine tho


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Thanks, tried both. No joy  3dmark 06 is fine tho



Wile E is on the right path. From everything I can see on the web is that it's a driver related issue that happens with Direct X 10. It's a new issue that has just started to pop up in the last few months... From what one has said is at this link on how he seemed to fix the issue.

And here is what they said the issue was itself



> DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED: The video card has been physically removed from the system, or a driver upgrade for the video card has occurred. The application should destroy and recreate the device in question.


...

From what I can see, it happens when a person tries to use the highest settings on the programs and their system can't handle it...


----------



## silkstone (Mar 7, 2009)

It's a fresh install so no gaming yet - can;t have been because of putting my settings too high.

It might have been driver sweeper. i was using Cat9.1 and then uninstalled with driver sweeper, after installing CCC 9.2 i get the CLI implimentaiton error. Can't fix it as i cant re-install the net framework 

I'm going to install GTA and DX10 again. i'll see if this works


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 7, 2009)

I hope it does for ya  man. Looks like I'm going to be doing a clean install of my stuff also..


----------



## Binge (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2009)

Binge said:


>



Sweet!!!! Think that baby is at it's limits? or just starting the show!?? 

Man, I'm fighting the dang place I bought my chip from... Never buy from Ma and pa places...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

dman binge, nice, ran 06 yet with the GTX 295?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 9, 2009)

@jbunch07

Hate to bother you but ... 

please update me. xD
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1241086&postcount=2080


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Mar 9, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Did mine at the weekend, really easy, I can walk you through it so to speak, drop me a PM is you want to have a go and I will get you started, 2 cards to flash here not one so we will take it slow.  Firstly do you have a floppy and if not, do you know how to make a bootable CD?  Of course we can use Winflash and do it through windows but the good old boot method is the safest way i find.



I do have a floppy and I would be willing to try....


----------



## Binge (Mar 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Sweet!!!! Think that baby is at it's limits? or just starting the show!??
> 
> Man, I'm fighting the dang place I bought my chip from... Never buy from Ma and pa places...



Good luck.  Shoot me a PM or something and tell me about it.  This card is just starting to shine, but not too far off from the limits. 



Chicken Patty said:


> dman binge, nice, ran 06 yet with the GTX 295?



No 06 yet.  I don't really like that benchmark.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2009)

fook 06!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 10, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> fook 06!



 Fook! And Sheeeee


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 10, 2009)

Great Run, Like always, Rocking


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> Good luck.  Shoot me a PM or something and tell me about it.  This card is just starting to shine, but not too far off from the limits.



Sweet, glad to hear it! I got a message saying that it's shipped and tracking confirmed!!! Have it in about 12 hours!! Woot!


----------



## renozi (Mar 11, 2009)

hey guys, I'm getting a GTX 295 next week or so and was wondering should I pick a certain manufacture or just whatever's cheapest?
PNY-$505
eVGA, BFG, Zotac-$550
I'll post scores after I get the card! Hope to join the 20K club soon!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2009)

To tell the truth. I'd go with Evga personally. Reason for it, Lifetime warr, (if you reg. it in 60 days) and all around better service.. My personal Experiance with their RMA, and support has been quite well. Plus they know how to take a joke!


----------



## Binge (Mar 11, 2009)

I doubly vouch for EVGA.  It sucks I live so far away, but they are the best.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2009)

Binge said:


> I doubly vouch for EVGA.  It sucks I live so far away, but they are the best.



Tell me about it bro! almost $40 dollars to rma a board, and $30 for a card... Cry... But, renozi lives in Orange County... Lucky Bas... lol


----------



## renozi (Mar 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Tell me about it bro! almost $40 dollars to rma a board, and $30 for a card... Cry... But, renozi lives in Orange County... Lucky Bas... lol



HAHAHA I had an eVGA 8800GTS that I sold to my friend and the rma took less than one week! it was super sweeeeeeet! Thanks for helping me pick, eVGA it is!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2009)

renozi said:


> HAHAHA I had an eVGA 8800GTS that I sold to my friend and the rma took less than one week! it was super sweeeeeeet! Thanks for helping me pick, eVGA it is!



Lol.. my 780i board took almost 3 months to be rma'ed... They just finally gave me a new one.. lol.. But, My step-up did take about 2 weeks for it to get there (3 days) they test it 2 days, and ground (5 days)... I wasn't going to spend $50 bucks to get it 3 day.. Even if the card was free! 

Edit:
I should be doing new benches in the next day or so!!!! The Q9550 is sitting on my desk.. Just have to have some time to do so!!!


----------



## DOM (Mar 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I should be doing new benches in the next day or so!!!! The Q9550 is sitting on my desk.. Just have to have some time to do so!!!


stop being lazy lol it doesnt take me like 5mins to change the cpu  but hope to see some nice ocs


----------



## renozi (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck with that proc, bro! I was gonna get a new proc but decided I wanted a new videocard instead....whyyy must I like computer shiet so muchh!!?? whyyy??!! $_$


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2009)

DOM said:


> stop being lazy lol it doesnt take me like 5mins to change the cpu  but hope to see some nice ocs



How could I? I was at work! lol.. Never touch the computer when I'm tired.. lol




renozi said:


> Good luck with that proc, bro! I was gonna get a new proc but decided I wanted a new videocard instead....whyyy must I like computer shiet so muchh!!?? whyyy??!! $_$



Lol.. I hate that I spend so much on parts myself!!! God Do I!!! Thanks for the luck...  No luck needed, just sleep!


----------



## renozi (Mar 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Lol.. I hate that I spend so much on parts myself!!! God Do I!!! Thanks for the luck...  No luck needed, just sleep!



dude, I don't even work! ahah the money from my financial aid from going to university is used to buy my parts! Get to sleepin' then!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2009)

renozi said:


> dude, I don't even work! ahah the money from my financial aid from going to university is used to buy my parts! Get to sleepin' then!



You gotta start somewhere! 

all rested up! Getting ready to go "Do it, To it"!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2009)

renozi said:


> hey guys, I'm getting a GTX 295 next week or so and was wondering should I pick a certain manufacture or just whatever's cheapest?
> PNY-$505
> eVGA, BFG, Zotac-$550
> I'll post scores after I get the card! Hope to join the 20K club soon!



I haven't owned an EVGA card yet, but I hear nothing but good things about them.

Plus they have this awesome utility to regulate voltage and stuff, really cool from what i've seen.  

http://www.evga.com/articles/00462/


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah but you can use the utility on any reference card with a little BIOS flash   EVGA are an excellent company, I have only used them once simply because I find others often overclock better, so I tend to stick with either of Palit, XFX or MSI.


----------



## renozi (Mar 11, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah but you can use the utility on any reference card with a little BIOS flash   EVGA are an excellent company, I have only used them once simply because I find others often overclock better, so I tend to stick with either of Palit, XFX or MSI.



but you would avoid PNY?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2009)

renozi said:


> but you would avoid PNY?



No not necessarily, if I see a good deal with shall we say, a less renown company, i tend to do an aweful lot of googling to see if I can get any info on overclocking success to give me a measure of what they can do, of course they do vary..... as we know it can be a bit of a lottery, unless i was certain that a certain card would give me more overclocking headroom (which is rare).... I would just go for the cheapest providing it has a half decent warranty.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> You gotta start somewhere!
> 
> all rested up! Getting ready to go "Do it, To it"!



where are your benches with your new CPU?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2009)

Just woke up again.. lol... I guess I'm getting sick?? I'll be putting it in, in about 20... 

Edit:

So far here is what I have. Stock clocks on the CPU. And my mild oc of one card...







Sli Stock everything






Next will be Sli at oc clocks. 

I gotta say, so far it's looking good!  At 3.5 on the Q67 I  got over 21k.. This is still at stock clocks on the CPU!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2009)

*Loving this Chip!*

Well, If you look ^^ I've shown stock, and sli stock.. Now, I got my OC for the night!






I'll do the Chip oc come tomorrow. Never do that stuff when it gets past midnight!  Learned my lesson! But, I got about 2k more to go to beat my score I have now on sli.. I just can't believe this is just at stock on the CPU!


----------



## renozi (Mar 12, 2009)

dammit! thanks cold storm, now I gotta upgrade my cpu and I don't even have the GTX 295 yet! LOL!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2009)

You'll be fine for a while! lol


----------



## renozi (Mar 12, 2009)

why did you upgrade?? you must have gotten the chip for cheeeap!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2009)

renozi said:


> why did you upgrade?? you must have gotten the chip for cheeeap!



With the Q67, the sweet spot was around 3.5 for a single 280, and 3.8 when in sli.. Then anything over that was you ocing the CPU, but getting nothing extra out of it.. So, it was time for an upgrade.. But, I was able to grab this for $200 so, why not this, and then wait to go I7 in a few months?


----------



## Binge (Mar 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> With the Q67, the sweet spot was around 3.5 for a single 280, and 3.8 when in sli.. Then anything over that was you ocing the CPU, but getting nothing extra out of it.. So, it was time for an upgrade.. But, I was able to grab this for $200 so, why not this, and then wait to go I7 in a few months?



mmmMMmmmmm i7


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

sweet run....


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2009)

Binge: I knew there was more into that card!! Nice run. 

As for I7.. It's looking better and better.. Just trying to wait a bit more for it all!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Binge: I knew there was more into that card!! Nice run.
> 
> As for I7.. It's looking better and better.. Just trying to wait a bit more for it all!



Q9550 overclocked at 4.0ghz performs very close to the new intel chips. It would be a waste of money in my opinion to upgrade from a Q9550 to a I7 920. Several reviews also agree. However, having said that, that philosophy never stopped me from wasting money. It may have slowed my spending, but there is something to be said for having the fastest set up available.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> How could I? I was at work! lol.. Never touch the computer when I'm tired.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you dont install it i will fly down their and make you install it i used to live right around your area so dont think i dont know were you live. I will find you.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 12, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Q9550 overclocked at 4.0ghz performs very close to the new intel chips. It would be a waste of money in my opinion to upgrade from a Q9550 to a I7 920. Several reviews also agree. However, having said that, that philosophy never stopped me from wasting money. It may have slowed my spending, but there is something to be said for having the fastest set up available.



Damn... what kinda cooling do you need to get a Q9550 upto 4ghz? 

I just got a E3110 for $140 and a Q9550 was only $40 more. I went with the cheaper option as i thought i'd get a higher clock. As it is i can only get 3.33ghz 24/7 workable. 4.7 is ok but not stable. My motherboard wont go over 1.6v and the NB can't handle the FSB


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Damn... what kinda cooling do you need to get a Q9550 upto 4ghz?
> 
> I just got a E3110 for $140 and a Q9550 was only $40 more. I went with the cheaper option as i thought i'd get a higher clock. As it is i can only get 3.33ghz 24/7 workable. 4.7 is ok but not stable. My motherboard wont go over 1.6v and the NB can't handle the FSB



not much with E0 stepping they do 3.9 to 4.2ghz all the time    here is one now http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041


----------



## silkstone (Mar 12, 2009)

Just realized they were Q9400's E0 stepping, New. $180 compared to $220 at my local store. I'd guess they'd overclock about the same?
I feel like the time i bought my 4850, leaving the store, i saw the sole 4870 in the display cabinet for $10 bucks more! They would have taken it out of the cabinet and sold it to me like many other thing they have.

[Edit] Checked again Q9550's $200. $60 more than E3110 - ah well i gotta try not to spend my money with the new baby on they way.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Q9550 overclocked at 4.0ghz performs very close to the new intel chips. It would be a waste of money in my opinion to upgrade from a Q9550 to a I7 920. Several reviews also agree. However, having said that, that philosophy never stopped me from wasting money. It may have slowed my spending, but there is something to be said for having the fastest set up available.



The chip should be near that come tonight! Just gotta read up on 780i and the Q9550.. SLI Zone FTW! 
But, I'm with you... It won't stop me, just slow me down... I gotta have someting to tinker with on my weekends off!! 





Solaris17 said:


> if you dont install it i will fly down their and make you install it i used to live right around your area so dont think i dont know were you live. I will find you.




 The chips in!!! Now, I just have to clock the ballz off it! 
You can fly down still.. Weather is great!   Water is cold!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> The chip should be near that come tonight! Just gotta read up on 780i and the Q9550.. SLI Zone FTW!
> But, I'm with you... It won't stop me, just slow me down... I gotta have someting to tinker with on my weekends off!!
> 
> 
> ...



water cold=fail clearwater is the only place i really liked...then i got bite by something...its tooth was in my F@#$ hand...still have the scar...son of a b#$ if its gonna take a peice of me im getting a peice of him.....good job on the chip though 

on second thought when i felt the pain i should have taken my other hand and fished for him dragged his ass on shore and had an epic battle. Sol vs. muther F@#$ shark. not so fair when your on my ground is it bitch?!

sorry shouldnt let my personal feeling on sea animals on the forums. just brings bad memories lots of blood. wish i still had the tooth its on the beach someware.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> water cold=fail clearwater is the only place i really liked...then i got bite by something...its tooth was in my F@#$ hand...still have the scar...son of a b#$ if its gonna take a peice of me im getting a peice of him.....good job on the chip though
> 
> on second thought when i felt the pain i should have taken my other hand and fished for him dragged his ass on shore and had an epic battle. Sol vs. muther F@#$ shark. not so fair when your on my ground is it bitch?!
> 
> sorry shouldnt let my personal feeling on sea animals on the forums. just brings bad memories lots of blood. wish i still had the tooth its on the beach someware.





 Sol would  the hell out of a shark!!! The only thing I've ever had a problem with is when I was 9.. Stingray stung me.. Dang wasn't that a PITA.. But, had a aunt at the time, that owned a hotel on Maderia Beach, so it was easy to fix!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Sol would :nuttkick: the hell out of a shark!!! The only thing I've ever had a problem with is when I was 9.. Stingray stung me.. Dang wasn't that a PITA.. But, had a aunt at the time, that owned a hotel on Maderia Beach, so it was easy to fix!



lol a peice of his gum was on the tooth i hope he bled out or he bled out the mpouth and another shark ate his ass. i still cant feel a square inch of my hand SOB

lol i would have totally grabbed him judging by the size of the tooth he was small maybe the size of my forarm...grab um by the gills and throw his ass on the beach and punch him in the face infront of bystanders...then casually walk away. While pulling his tooth out of my hand.


----------



## renozi (Mar 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> mmmMMmmmmm i7
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090312/03122009.jpg



Dannnggg, Binge! freakin' awesome overclocks on both fronts!
How hard is it to get into water cooling? I think I might just do that when I do a new build next year...


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2009)

renozi said:


> Dannnggg, Binge! freakin' awesome overclocks on both fronts!
> How hard is it to get into water cooling? I think I might just do that when I do a new build next year...




not hard at all bro!!! its time consuming i usually run my WC setup in my case with no parts for 30min though some swear by 24 hours...the initial set up can be hard wet and time consuming like 2-3 hours but the temps speak for themselves...one thing i noticed with water is that you might idle a bit higher than air but the load temps are drastically lower...


----------



## renozi (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been wanting to get into wc for a while now but haven't had the money or time, but hopefully next summer I'll be free from undergrad and can play around! Thanks Sol!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> not hard at all bro!!! its time consuming i usually run my WC setup in my case with no parts for 30min though some swear by 24 hours...the initial set up can be hard wet and time consuming like 2-3 hours but the temps speak for themselves...one thing i noticed with water is that you might idle a bit higher than air but the load temps are drastically lower...





Yea that is the beauty of it, the range of min to max temps is a lot smaller.


----------



## Binge (Mar 12, 2009)

renozi said:


> Dannnggg, Binge! freakin' awesome overclocks on both fronts!
> How hard is it to get into water cooling? I think I might just do that when I do a new build next year...



Getting in to water cooling is not hard.  Spending a lot of money on it is not hard.  Realizing you wanted something else and selling the first loop to buy the 2nd... HARD.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2009)

Am thinking of moving to water, just for the CPU, thing is I am naturally lazy, I just wish there was one of these "kits" that did a good job just for the CPU.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Am thinking of moving to water, just for the CPU, thing is I am naturally lazy, I just wish there was one of these "kits" that did a good job just for the CPU.




try this tatty it's a beast http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103056


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmmmm a TEC, will do some googling to see how she performs.  Thanks Tom.

Edit:  lots of reviews on Coolermasters site, all look good, many say it rivals high end water , seems to be brand new, cant find them available yet in the UK, might be nice with an i7 setup


----------



## trt740 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Hmmmm a TEC, will do some googling to see how she performs.  Thanks Tom.
> 
> Edit:  lots of reviews on Coolermasters site, all look good, many say it rivals high end water , seems to be brand new, cant find them available yet in the UK, might be nice with an i7 setup



waste of money I7 ,your Q9650 is just as fast or very close at your speeds.


----------



## Binge (Mar 12, 2009)

trt740 said:


> waste of money I7 ,your Q9650 is just as fast or very close at your speeds.



Wow... what a lie.  Also that V10 just matches a true as the reviews suggest.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> Wow... what a lie.  Also that V10 just matches a true as the reviews suggest.



Dunno, some of the reviews vary agreed..... many say thats it's as good as good water, "copied and pasted" from coolermasters review page.......I remain open minded, will need to do some more diggiing:


Best Cooling Product Feb 2009 award


*brighthub.com : February 2009 *

I thought it's probably a CPU cooler that will be somewhat better then the stock CPU cooler. A few degrees difference and that's it. But wow, this piece of premium hardware blew me away.

At the moment I am testing water cooling systems for a future article. The V10 CPU cooler out performs all of them. A water cooling system attempts to lower the temperature by running water over a CPU block. Then it runs the water through a radiator which lowers the temperature. I was amazed when I saw the results. I did additional tests which all turn out the same averages.

The fans are rpm controlled. But even at full load the fans where barely noticeable. Of course this might also be because of the excellent isolation of the Cosmos case.

With these results Cooler Master won the award of  "Best Cooling Product Feb 2009"  in the category "Active CPU Coolers". Two thumbs up for Cooler Master.


Approved


*ocia.net : February 2009 * 
Temperatures with the V10 were quite good, equaling in fact the results I'm used to seeing with my Swiftech water cooling system. Load temperatures were the most impressive, not going above mid-40's even with 1.5v applied to the CPU.

When it came to performance, the V10 is almost assuredly the best air cooler I've tested to date. With temps rivaling those of a decent water-cooled setup, the Cooler Master V10 handled anything I threw at it with ease.

The Cooler Master V10 Hybrid TEC cooler earns the OCIA.net Seal of Approval.


----------



## Binge (Mar 12, 2009)

That v10 by the reviews is about 5-8C shy of being able to match a good water cooling setup at my overclock.

PA 120.2
Heatkiller Rev 3.0 LT/CU
3xScythe Ultra Kaze
MCP355 + EK top Rev2
choice of tubing and res... all about $240 and I'm thinking higher than if you hunted for deals.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

hows this for a baseline(all stock) bench?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> That v10 by the reviews is about 5-8C shy of being able to match a good water cooling setup at my overclock.
> 
> PA 120.2
> Heatkiller Rev 3.0 LT/CU
> ...



Yep, as I said, the reviews do vary, you will notice on the first of the 2 I posted, he said he was reviewing a number of water setups and the V10 performed better than all of them, TBH I would like to hear about some real world performance before i decide on water or some alternative, I have a few weeks yet before I have the time to do a full system upgrade (busy time of year for me at work), so i will sit patiently and do some googling.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 12, 2009)

If someone wanted to start a business right now and make a killing in the enthusiast cooling market, they would come out with an adaptive TEC waterblock...

one that doesn't cause condensation because it would not cool below ambient, but one that would kick in at load... so that your cpu idles at 33 C and loads at 35...

IMO nothing can dissipate heat like a decent rad...


----------



## Binge (Mar 12, 2009)

Does he mention what kind of water cooling it was?  Premade or personal design?  Sometimes people go for silence over performance, and that is a terrible idea.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> Does he mention what kind of water cooling it was?  Premade or personal design?  Sometimes people go for silence over performance, and that is a terrible idea.



No, just read the full article, he is not specific.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2009)

@ tatty, I personally have had my hands on two of the V10's the second of which is sitting next to me in a box.

Let me just say this, it seems from what I tested there is a bit of a quality contol issue with these coolers as I had as much as a 2.5*C varience in the coolers. 

The cooler could in theory work OK but the way its designed IMHO it isnt worth the dang near $150 asking price.


----------



## Binge (Mar 12, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> If someone wanted to start a business right now and make a killing in the enthusiast cooling market, they would come out with an adaptive TEC waterblock...
> 
> one that doesn't cause condensation because it would not cool below ambient, but one that would kick in at load... so that your cpu idles at 33 C and loads at 35...
> 
> IMO nothing can dissipate heat like a decent rad...



They have it out already.  It's called a CoolIT Boreas.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> They have it out already.  It's called a CoolIT Boreas.



i mean something like this http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/swiftech_mcw6500t/...

but more powerful, that increases in power as processor temp increases...

basically, if you were to take the TEC element and controller out of the v10 and put it on a waterblock.


----------



## Binge (Mar 12, 2009)

-facepalm- :shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2009)

the controler on the V10 doesnt allow for full TEC functionality, thats another reason why no condensation durring everyday running.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> i mean something like this http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/swiftech_mcw6500t/...
> 
> but more powerful, that increases in power as processor temp increases...
> 
> basically, if you were to take the TEC element and controller out of the v10 and put it on a waterblock.



i had one of them!

they arent powerfull enough for quads.

you guys need to read more about TECs and how they work before talking about them like this.

i'd provide some insight but i will simply say... 

you can insulate VERY easily and not have to use any "goop" that ruins your mobo.

i ran my TEC overvolted on my i7 and burnt it up because the CPU overpowered what the TEC could cool.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 12, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i had one of them!
> 
> they arent powerfull enough for quads.



yeah not at all... people build their own ATM by sandwiching more powerful elements between a block and another chunk of copper... theyre awesome, but you need a relay and all that crap, and all the silicone (or other insulation) on the board - just too much of a pain.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> yeah not at all... people build their own ATM by sandwiching more powerful elements between a block and another chunk of copper... theyre awesome, but you need a relay and all that crap, and all the silicone on the board - just too much of a pain.



i was into TECs for about 2 years. you DONT need silicon and you DONT need a relay. you just have to know how it all works and be very carefull with what you are doing.


----------



## Binge (Mar 12, 2009)

Fit, come on give me some support here.  CoolIT pelt driven chillers!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2009)

coolit products arent that great. i've owned a few in the past.

e6700 was 19c idle and 56c load @ 3.8ghz with a freezone. thats nothing to be excited about.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i was into TECs for about 2 years. you DONT need silicon and you DONT need a relay. you just have to know how it all works and be very carefull with what you are doing.



You don't necessarily NEED a relay, but it's not a great idea to run without one, depending on how you have everything wired up. If the entire cooling system, including the fans, is on the TEC psu, then you'll be fine, but, if like what happened to me, you couldn't get the fans on the TEC psu, a relay is a damn good idea. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38153


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=3713520#post3713520


----------



## Wile E (Mar 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=3713520#post3713520



Arctic Web has had a 437W tec block for a while now. In fact, Mandelore has one. Haven't seen him in quite a while tho.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

those temps are good, just not the typical temps you are probably used to seeing on TEC I would say.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 13, 2009)

I used to use a 65W TEC on a old celeron 333 until it burnt out. man when they go they can leave a mess. 

Best way to use them is with a WC setup and use it in the res to cool the water.
I'm tring to figure a way that i could use one to have cold air blowing into the case from a TEC and yet have the hot air from it exhusted out, but i have had no ideas yet.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 13, 2009)

Just like anything else, TEC's vary, the newer ones are just so much more efficient today though, even over ones that have been available for a couple of years now, if you take the Swiftech one that Fit said he had and was not good enough to cool an i7 and compare it with that V10 Trt posted, the Swiftech's "actual" (as opposed to peak) cooling was 175W I think, the V10 is 200W however it uses less than half the amperage to get there, are the best TEC's as good as good quality water?  I dont know, perhaps not, I'm not enough of an expert to make that call.... are they more cost effective, yes they possibly are.....either way, I still dont have a clue what to do!   I just dont like a lot of messin, I just want to throw something in, let it do its stuff and keep everything reasonably cool.  Money is much less of an issue for me than time!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 13, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Just like anything else, TEC's vary, the newer ones are just so much more efficient today though, even over ones that have been available for a couple of years now, if you take the Swiftech one that Fit said he had and was not good enough to cool an i7 and compare it with that V10 Trt posted, the Swiftech's "actual" (as opposed to peak) cooling was 175W I think, the V10 is 200W however it uses less than half the amperage to get there, are the best TEC's as good as good quality water?  I dont know, perhaps not, I'm not enough of an expert to make that call.... are they more cost effective, yes they possibly are.....either way, I still dont have a clue what to do!   I just dont like a lot of messin, I just want to throw something in, let it do its stuff and keep everything reasonably cool.  Money is much less of an issue for me than time!



The best TECs require a quality water loop to work properly, and they are far better than water alone.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> The best TECs require a quality water loop to work properly, and they are far better than water alone.



Much safer too, you don;t have too worry about fans dying or wheter the HS can cope with that much thermal energy. The V8 i have will only dissapate 150w of thermal energy max! that means to be safe a TEC would need to be 125W at most. Pair that with an overclocked E3110 and it just isn't enough. Only real way to use them is WC or hybrid (like the V10) they are very interesting little machines tho and can be fun until they ruin your system.

Has anyone tried them on a GPU with aircooling? what results did you get?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2009)

Man, there is all this talk, and no benches!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hows this for a baseline(all stock) bench?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090312/Capture002.jpg



everyone overlooked this one CS


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> everyone overlooked this one CS



That's pretty nice for stock (almost) and 4 gpu's!!! 

Now I'm going to try 3.5ghz! still at 1.32v!!


----------



## mav2000 (Mar 13, 2009)

Why are there no phenoim 2 scores yet....just wondering....btw i am an amd fanboy..


----------



## Binge (Mar 13, 2009)

Because Phenom II people (save CD) don't like to benchmark because they get self conscious.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2009)

*Add This!*

Well, beat my best score for my Q67! 

The Q67's best
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=817952

Now, the Q9550 at 3.5ghz!





http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=880836


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That's pretty nice for stock (almost) and 4 gpu's!!!
> 
> Now I'm going to try 3.5ghz! still at 1.32v!!



Ahhhhhh C1 stepping, thats not doing bad for C1.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhhhh C1 stepping, thats not doing bad for C1.



Thanks. I was a little upset having a C1 stepper at first. But, so far, the baby is a perring! It's a better ocer then the Q67! At 3.5 I had a few things in the red, this, I don't have a thing yet! Just the Nb almost there..


----------



## trt740 (Mar 13, 2009)

Binge said:


> Because Phenom II people (save CD) don't like to benchmark because they get self conscious.



what? nonsense


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2009)

*Add This!*











This baby can't stop!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> http://smilies.vidahost.com/games/mm/mmx/sprite-zero.gif



add a little man?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry, hit post instead of Advanced


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Sorry, hit post instead of Advanced



 its all good, I just caught you mid ninja is all.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> its all good, I just caught you mid ninja is all.



I know, dang live feed!  still at 1.32 with this baby! and I was off... Nb was on green still..


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Add This*



Fitseries3 said:


> hows this for a baseline(all stock) bench?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090312/Capture002.jpg



Liked your idea so tried it myself.  Here are my results.


----------



## Binge (Mar 13, 2009)

Live feed ftw


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 13, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhhhhh C1 stepping, thats not doing bad for C1.



My Q9550 C1 seemed better than the Q9650 I had.  Though it did run way hotter than my QX9650.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 13, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> My Q9550 C1 seemed better than the Q9650 I had.  Though it did run way hotter than my QX9650.



Was that on the same board as me?  I remember your issues/problems, I might have got lucky with the setup, I cant complain at 4.1gig 24/7  @ 1.29v 

Am thinking of actually keeping the chip and getting the Gigabyte EP45T Extreme DDR3, with that board i should be able to bench the chip at 4.6gig which should get me around the i7 920 @ 4.2gig performance, TBH, I just cant be bothered at the moment to learn a whole new overclocking routine, just havent got the time as it's a busy period at work, unless I wait till the summer when it's always quiet..... but you know me....I just cant wait


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2009)

Binge, dark, Fits... Dang you three!!!! 

Well, I'm trying to do occt at 4ghz!


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 13, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Was that on the same board as me?  I remember your issues/problems, I might have got lucky with the setup, I cant complain at 4.1gig 24/7  @ 1.29v
> 
> Am thinking of actually keeping the chip and getting the Gigabyte EP45T Extreme DDR3, with that board i should be able to bench the chip at 4.6gig which should get me around the i7 920 @ 4.2gig performance, TBH, I just cant be bothered at the moment to learn a whole new overclocking routine, just havent got the time as it's a busy period at work, unless I wait till the summer when it's always quiet..... but you know me....I just cant wait



Yea, same board.  Got that CPU the same day I got rear ended.  Almost didn't even open it.  Then I did and by the end of the night I had benched that thing at 4.3GHz.


----------



## Binge (Mar 13, 2009)

New hotness.  Pushing the 295 a little harder.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 14, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> Why are there no phenoim 2 scores yet....just wondering....btw i am an amd fanboy..





Binge said:


> Because Phenom II people (save CD) don't like to benchmark because they get self conscious.





trt740 said:


> what? nonsense



Yea seriously, i believ ive posted mine already.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

hey binge, how do you like the EVGA voltage tuner software?

nice run


----------



## Binge (Mar 14, 2009)

@PP Good keep benching. Sorry I didn't hollar out yer name.  When I think of scores and Phenom II I think of CDWall.



Chicken Patty said:


> hey binge, how do you like the EVGA voltage tuner software?
> 
> nice run



It's ok, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2009)

binge you havent gotten it to run 740mhz yet?

1130mv is all mine needed.


----------



## Binge (Mar 14, 2009)

I honestly just set it at 1125 and went for 720/1550/1296.  Hopefully I'll get some better scores out of it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2009)

i ran my mem at 1240. it gets driver crashes over that.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, there is all this talk, and no benches!!
> 
> http://smilies.vidahost.com/games/mm/mm7/sprite-gutsman.gif
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090313/Q9550 SLI oc 1.jpg




I feel too embarressed to post any more after the last run of scores


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2009)

silkstone said:


> I feel too embarressed to post any more after the last run of scores



really?

just post yours man.

seriously.

its not about how you compare to others.

its how you can get your system to run.

we want to see your progress.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2009)

silkstone said:


> I feel too embarressed to post any more after the last run of scores





Fitseries3 said:


> really?
> 
> just post yours man.
> 
> ...




Fit's is right man! It's all about progress and build! You can learn a hell of alot about a computer by benching scores.. We're all here to help, and build on so! Keep on posting and building!


----------



## silkstone (Mar 14, 2009)

But mine is soo small......


I'll have a go later tonight. for some reason putting the chip over 4.5ghz reduces the score. 

And i need to find a way to get my gpu over 750mhz CCC and GHUD will go opto 750 but not over, i think i should be able to get it a little higher, but not much


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2009)

There we go! it's a start man.. Now we know what to talk about, and help with!


----------



## silkstone (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's a pic of my folding temps on my HD4580 @1.2v.
They seem pretty low so i should be able to get more out of her, if the juice holds up.
Anyone know an app thet'll let me raise it past 750mhz?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 15, 2009)

silkstone said:


> But mine is soo small......
> 
> 
> I'll have a go later tonight. for some reason putting the chip over 4.5ghz reduces the score.
> ...



Use RivaTuner.


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Add This!*

Vantage score: 5374
GPU: 5057
CPU: 6641

CPU clocked at 3.75 GHz with 1.42 volts (don't believe CPU-Z), GPU clocked Core 770MHz, RAM 1100MHz, Shaders 1925MHz


----------



## Binge (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome   I can't wait until this thread gets updated   See you on the boards Error!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2009)

*Add This!*

Binge, I'm with you!!! I can't wait for Error to be on the boards... But i can't wait for This to be shown!!!






4ghz stable at 1.36v! Pencil Mod ftw! 

Now, Birthday Cake and party!!!!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> There we go! it's a start man.. Now we know what to talk about, and help with!



cold whats your best so far.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2009)

So Far, mine is the last one I posted.. The P25493. In SLI. I just got 4ghz stable and should be going up to 4.2ghz come tonight after My brother's Birthday party.

I'll do a single card run before I go up to 4.2ghz. Along with other benches..


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> So Far, mine is the last one I posted.. The P25493. In SLI. I just got 4ghz stable and should be going up to 4.2ghz come tonight after My brother's Birthday party.
> 
> I'll do a single card run before I go up to 4.2ghz. Along with other benches..





WOW that is great, your cranking it up, impressive!


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice score CS, out of curiosity, what % you running the fans on those?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> WOW that is great, your cranking it up, impressive!




Thanks man!  About ready to do some more benches of the night, and then try 4.2 before I go to bed! 




dark2099 said:


> Nice score CS, out of curiosity, what % you running the fans on those?


I'm the type that keep my fans on full speed all the time, when I'm at the computer.. When it's downloading, or I step out for a bit, I take them to 70%.. That way it's not so loud.. Me, I don't care for the noise! At lease I know it's going!


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 16, 2009)

Same way here.  Only time they really are down is when I'm folding over night, parent's get annoyed if they can hear it.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 16, 2009)

My fans are always 100%. I'm partially deaf, so I don't care. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> My fans are always 100%. I'm partially deaf, so I don't care. lol.



lol.. My right ear is almost gone.. Now, I can be one of the old man, on his porch yelling "Turn down that Music, and stand to close to that vehicle!"  But, that was because I was walking by a guy's Truck at a Low Rider event.. Yeah... Ear plugs are the best! Might not of helped if I grew up the first 6 years of my life on a drag strip on the weekends!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. My right ear is almost gone.. Now, I can be one of the old man, on his porch yelling "Turn down that Music, and stand to close to that vehicle!"  But, that was because I was walking by a guy's Truck at a Low Rider event.. Yeah... Ear plugs are the best! Might not of helped if I grew up the first 6 years of my life on a drag strip on the weekends!



I've been a drag strip regular since I was 8 (32 now), did live sound for local bands for a few years, and just generally listened to music at unreasonable volumes for my entire life. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I've been a drag strip regular since I was 8 (32 now), did live sound for local bands for a few years, and just generally listened to music at unreasonable volumes for my entire life. lol.





I really need to get the funding down and start driving to see everyone! Philly area first! Then Wis, then don't know here! But, Gotta go see I.R.A. first!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I've been a drag strip regular since I was 8 (32 now), did live sound for local bands for a few years, and just generally listened to music at unreasonable volumes for my entire life. lol.



i listen to music with ear buds so loud that when i walk into class at school everyone is like turn that down even the people in the back of the class can hear everything


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2009)

Dang it! I think I hit a wall...  When I went to go above 4ghz... I keep on getting once I hit 1900 bus... 

"Your system is now in safe mode
Please change the freq of the CPU or Memory..."

I'm stopping! lol... Go and read up on it tomorrow when i can see straight!


----------



## Binge (Mar 16, 2009)

For the people out there interested in a nVidia Vantage score without PhysX assistance.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Dang it! I think I hit a wall...  When I went to go above 4ghz... I keep on getting once I hit 1900 bus...
> 
> "Your system is now in safe mode
> Please change the freq of the CPU or Memory..."
> ...



780i Quad FSB wall?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> 780i Quad FSB wall?



That's what I'm thinking... But, I'll go over to SLi zone and see about it, or see if I can find out...


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That's what I'm thinking... But, I'll go over to SLi zone and see about it, or see if I can find out...



EVGA 790i Ultra FTW!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> EVGA 790i Ultra FTW!!!



 The Ultra is $199 right now at Evga.. I'm thinking of it.. Really am! I can sell both chips and board to go I7... But Really don't need all that quite yet... I threw the Thing on Evga, just a lot of looks and no answers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> The Ultra is $199 right now at Evga.. I'm thinking of it.. Really am! I can sell both chips and board to go I7... But Really don't need all that quite yet... I threw the Thing on Evga, just a lot of looks and no answers



Cold Storm

you realize that to go i7 you need about 500-600 bucks nowadays right?  maybe even less.


CPU's go for like $220 at Microcenter or Frys.  used board or open box is about $200 for a good board.  and some Crucial RAM 3gb tri cahnnel is under $100


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Cold Storm
> 
> you realize that to go i7 you need about 500-600 bucks nowadays right?  maybe even less.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm sitting on the board, Two Chips, and ram.. But, I don't know if I really need all that.. Trying to wait till I know if I'm going to keep working with my job now (8 years! Plus first job I ever had ) or in the summer start working with my dad... This sh1t keeps me up at nights! 

Edit: Well got response from Evga forums.. The highest they got was 1888 bus.. One guy got 4.25 on his.. But, it was a Q9650...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I'm sitting on the board, Two Chips, and ram.. But, I don't know if I really need all that.. Trying to wait till I know if I'm going to keep working with my job now (8 years! Plus first job I ever had ) or in the summer start working with my dad... This sh1t keeps me up at nights!



dont get desperate bro.  If you don't feel you should be wasting the money then dont.  New revision of i7 is releasing soon hopefully and they are supposed to be a bit better.  So maybe waiting pays off


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah im waiting for better stuff to come out 8 cores  

i could of upgraded to i7 but got me a phase, i hope to get this week its almost done

This is with very little insulation on anything -42.9c @ 288-290w load in 77F ambient room and might try it at 320w for a few minutes


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dont get desperate bro.  If you don't feel you should be wasting the money then dont.  New revision of i7 is releasing soon hopefully and they are supposed to be a bit better.  So maybe waiting pays off



Not desperate on computer... Just that I'm going crazy on other things..  But, it's all good! One day at a time and get to it!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> yeah im waiting for better stuff to come out 8 cores
> 
> i could of upgraded to i7 but got me a phase, i hope to get this week its almost done
> 
> This is with very little insulation on anything -42.9c @ 288-290w load in 77F ambient room and might try it at 320w for a few minutes




That sounds very sweet< i l;ook forward to some pictures.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> yeah im waiting for better stuff to come out 8 cores
> 
> i could of upgraded to i7 but got me a phase, i hope to get this week its almost done
> 
> This is with very little insulation on anything -42.9c @ 288-290w load in 77F ambient room and might try it at 320w for a few minutes



woohooo!!  Man i've been wanting phase for a while.  I got 5 grand, who wants to make me a super phase?  haha j/k



Cold Storm said:


> Not desperate on computer... Just that I'm going crazy on other things..  But, it's all good! One day at a time and get to it!



patience pays my brotha 



SystemViper said:


> That sounds very sweet< i l;ook forward to some pictures.




amen to that


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> That sounds very sweet< i l;ook forward to some pictures.






Chicken Patty said:


> woohooo!!  Man i've been wanting phase for a while.  I got 5 grand, who wants to make me a super phase?  haha j/k


lol they dont even cost that much for a ss  like around 500-700 and more if you want a case, bigger compressor etc.

a lil blurry but still looks nice


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 16, 2009)

*Now that is what i am talking about.....

That looks like a sweet rig!*



> lol they dont even cost that much for a ss
> like around 500-700 and more if you want a case, bigger compressor etc.



Exactly, It just cost a few hundai more then a Good Evga GTX295 or 4870x2

The hard part is getting the right person to build it, 
to get in the Q, that is what too mine so long, I had to wait till he was done with some other projects. 





here's a pic of mine, it should be here thursday.

.


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2009)

SV yours looks likes Xtant25 one but with a rotary compressor his getting built 

but still looks sweet  i know yours if going to be loud and raise your electric bill lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> lol they dont even cost that much for a ss  like around 500-700 and more if you want a case, bigger compressor etc.
> 
> a lil blurry but still looks nice
> 
> ...



I was just joking 

That looks good bro.  Been wanting to build one or get my hands on one for a while.  But don't really see it necessary yet.  One day though, watch.  So far whenever I say im going to get something I do eventually


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

SV yours looks great also


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> yeah im waiting for better stuff to come out 8 cores
> 
> i could of upgraded to i7 but got me a phase, i hope to get this week its almost done
> 
> This is with very little insulation on anything -42.9c @ 288-290w load in 77F ambient room and might try it at 320w for a few minutes



I'm selling up and going single core, it's just so much more challenging


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 16, 2009)

*(Don't) Add This*







810/1620 clocks ... Massive CPU bottleneck... also a bit of a memory bottleneck

Gonna do a run with the 180.48 drivers, as they were the fastest for me.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> SV yours looks likes Xtant25 one but with a rotary compressor his getting built
> 
> but still looks sweet  i know yours if going to be loud and raise your electric bill lol



Thanks CP, I figure I will learn hands on...

@Dom, From what i can see, Yours is like an air conditioner setup for cooling and mine is like a refridgarator or walk in cooler, 
they are using different methods to acomplish the same goals.

I'll definatly keep you posted to how loud it is but i expect not to be quiet. Also I went for the bare bonz unit but with good parts, 
so now I need to add some temp gauges and I weill prob put a sheet metal or mesh case around it, you know try to snaz it up. 

Keep in touch with what you are doing to yours and I will keep you posted on mine, I am looking now where to buy temp gages and that good stuff!

also like i said before, it will get here thursday, weighing in for UPS at a Wopping 59lbs


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2009)

so your looking for a gage to read the k-probe ? they got for like 100+


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> so your looking for a gage to read the k-probe ? they got for like 100+



yea, everything is expensive, I also need a temp meter that looks like a voltmeter too, I have one when i was doing TEC cooling but sold it with all that stuff.


----------



## Polarman (Mar 16, 2009)

*Add This!*






Phenom II 940 @ Stock + Visiontek HD4870 @ 775/950(3800)

Vista SP1 + Catalyst 9.3


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 17, 2009)

Kinda makes me a bit pissed. Maybe its the CATs


----------



## Binge (Mar 17, 2009)

That looks correct PP.






Just split my score in half and consider that crossfire has some loss in performance (not much though).  that was a 4.4ghz overclock with core2duo and 2x4870 512MB

::EDIT:: WAIT WHOA!! LOOK AT YOUR MEMORY TIMINGS!!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 17, 2009)

With my 940 and dual 4870s i get almost 15k and 10k in single card. What about them?


----------



## Binge (Mar 17, 2009)

look at your memory timings >.<  They're insanely high. 1600MHz should be running 8-8-8-19to24

At the timings you have now your ram will be performing at about 800MHz ddr2


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 17, 2009)

Changed them to 7-7-7-19 and it made no difference in my score. 9-9-9-24 is default timings for my DDR3 since its 2000. Just figured it wouldnt make a difference and i was right. =(


----------



## Binge (Mar 17, 2009)

It makes a difference... but no matter.  If the score in this didn't change then that is problematic.  Maybe this tri core is a bottle-neck?


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 17, 2009)

For a single card? Nah. My 940 at 3.8 dosent wield out much better results and its running on DDR2 1100 5-5-5-15. Dual card they score almost the same. Bus is running 8x but 16x dosent make a difference either. I believe it is PCI-E voltage. There is no way i can raise the volts up a little bit. No option in the bios for it.


----------



## Binge (Mar 17, 2009)

PCI-E voltage?  

Well that could do it I guess.  Do you overclock your pci-e slot?


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 17, 2009)

Its 103mhz. Raising the pci-e voltage helps increase performance by feeding more juice to the card or something. Neither of my AMD boards have this option in the bios though.


----------



## Binge (Mar 17, 2009)

ah I see.  It's still a score I'd expect out of a 4870.  Good run on the tri core.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 17, 2009)

280 is on the way. Should really see how well this, and my 940 performs with a good card. Sorry, but not liking camp red atm.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2009)

PP I can't wait to see how that baby perrs with the two cores! I hope the best for ya man!


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> yea, everything is expensive, I also need a temp meter that looks like a voltmeter too, I have one when i was doing TEC cooling but sold it with all that stuff.



so you need one that does both 

im not going to get mine untill next week


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2009)

@PP - That score is fine for a single 4870. It's actually very good. I get 10148 out of mine at 800/1000 with my quad at 3.6Ghz. Yours sounds spot on to me, considering your down a whole core.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 18, 2009)

i got p22321 all stock specs in sp


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 18, 2009)

X11029 stock


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 18, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Add This*

my new cpu score








cheers


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2009)

PP: that's till not a bad score! I can't wait for that 940! 

Groothof: Starts ocing that baby!!!


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 18, 2009)

it was a test Cold storm if i have a better cooler i  might oc the baby-Quad


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> PP: that's till not a bad score! I can't wait for that 940!
> 
> Groothof: Starts ocing that baby!!!



I think ive already posted my 940. Its 20k


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2009)

PP, I can't find the screen shot on here.. I just went threw till page 61 when you posted your Athlon x2 score of 12k... 



groothof22 said:


> it was a test Cold storm if i have a better cooler i  might oc the baby-Quad




Well, I see the V8 coming! Sounds good!!


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> PP, I can't find the screen shot on here.. I just went threw till page 61 when you posted your Athlon x2 score of 12k...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx Cold storm


----------



## Edito (Mar 18, 2009)

My Updated results using my new "Q6600" clocked to 3.4Ghz (fighting to put it running at 3.6Ghz help me doin that  )


----------



## Wile E (Mar 19, 2009)

*Add This*

*Wile E - Powercolor 4870 1GB @ 900/975 - P11590 - QX9650 @ 4455Mhz 405*11*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=896608






Man, I really need to get the DICE going on the cpu. I can't keep up with the i7's in this bench. dark2099 beat me with 25Mhz less core speed on a 3.5Ghz i7.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2009)

Whats the deal with that score Wile_E seems a bit low to me.

Sorry to say I ran Vantage for my sister to see today, and i forgot I was folding. I scored around there with folding using the GPU with one of those new WU's.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Whats the deal with that score Wile_E seems a bit low to me.
> 
> Sorry to say I ran Vantage for my sister to see today, and i forgot I was folding. I scored around there with folding using the GPU with one of those new WU's.



Look again. It's not low. It's the second highest 4870 score. The highest with a non-i7 cpu.

And of course you score higher, you have a 285 and the benefit of Physx. Physx pretty much takes your cpu disadvantage completely away. The 4870x2 is the one that's supposed to be it's competition, not the 4870. The GTX285 is way faster than a single 4870.


----------



## Binge (Mar 19, 2009)

That is an amazing 4870 score.  The overclock doesn't seem to be worth it for the score though


----------



## Wile E (Mar 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> That is an amazing 4870 score.  The overclock doesn't seem to be worth it for the score though



Nope, Not really worth it. I wish ATI had Physx. It would scale much better with the gpu clocks. As it stands going from 800 core to 900 core was worth 1000pts. Got another 450 by upping my cpu clock to 4455 from 3750.

I think I'll probably run it 850/925 for 24/7 use. Should take a lot less voltage than 900 (1.4V). These things don't scale well past 1.3 volts.

Should be kick-ass once I get my watercooled X2 up and going. I'll be shooting for 850 on that as well. 3xRV770 w/1GB at those speeds should keep up with anything I throw at it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry Wile_E, just assumed that quad would have made better of the 4870. I havent really looked at the scoring list either. Congrats on the score!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, I think I'll be in the race in a half a week or so.. should be buying a psu later on. waiting for a reply!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Nope, Not really worth it. I wish ATI had Physx. It would scale much better with the gpu clocks. As it stands going from 800 core to 900 core was worth 1000pts. Got another 450 by upping my cpu clock to 4455 from 3750.
> 
> I think I'll probably run it 850/925 for 24/7 use. Should take a lot less voltage than 900 (1.4V). These things don't scale well past 1.3 volts.
> 
> Should be kick-ass once I get my watercooled X2 up and going. I'll be shooting for 850 on that as well. 3xRV770 w/1GB at those speeds should keep up with anything I throw at it.



Lets see a 2006 run then to even things out!  Nice clocks on the 4870, once the Accelero Extreme x2 cooler is released I will be upping my volts to 1.35, hopefully then I will be able to get near to 900 on the x2.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> PP, I can't find the screen shot on here.. I just went threw till page 61 when you posted your Athlon x2 score of 12k...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad i get 20k on 3dmark06. wrong thread  With Vantage and my 940 only get 14k. I think 12k is awesome for an X2 honestly.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> My bad i get 20k on 3dmark06. wrong thread  With Vantage and my 940 only get 14k. I think 12k is awesome for an X2 honestly.



All good bro! I just want to make sure your on that list!! And for the X2, I wasn't crying for the bench, I was crying I couldn't find  the Phenom run.. Your right on the money saying that 1k is awesome for x2. Nothing but  for it all man! 

Man, your system creams mine at 06!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All good bro! I just want to make sure your on that list!! And for the X2, I wasn't crying for the bench, I was crying I couldn't find  the Phenom run.. Your right on the money saying that 1k is awesome for x2. Nothing but  for it all man!
> 
> Man, your system creams mine at 06!!!



1k???


----------



## renozi (Mar 20, 2009)

yay I just got my GTX295 today! stock run, cpu at 3.6GHz (speedstep was on)
I'm now part of the 20k club!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 20, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Lets see a 2006 run then to even things out!  Nice clocks on the 4870, once the Accelero Extreme x2 cooler is released I will be upping my volts to 1.35, hopefully then I will be able to get near to 900 on the x2.



That was my next step, but 06 keeps crashing on the cpu tests at settings that were always bench stable for me before. I unchecked the cpu tests, and all the graphics tests were able to complete without a hitch. 

I think it may be this 2x2GB ram kit causing problems with the OC. I'm gonna have to wait till my axeram 1200's get back from rma.

I also have an X2 with a fullcover DangerDen block waiting to go in. Just need to find the time to rip it all down and redo the loops. I'm also gonna waterproof my board while it's out so that I can put the cpu pot to use finally. I've only had it for like 6 months. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2009)

renozi said:


> yay I just got my GTX295 today! stock run, cpu at 3.6GHz (speedstep was on)
> I'm now part of the 20k club!



Sweet! Now oc the thing!!!


----------



## renozi (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm noticing electrical noise from my comp when running a benchmark or playing games (basically anything that uses the GPU)...is it because I don't have enough power? my psu is rated for 56A at 12V which should be enough as the 295 requires min of 46A at 12V.  at idle or when not taxing the GPU there's no noise. =/


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is a PSU Calculator and see what it says you need.. the 295 pulls about 289w... could be that it's pulling to much.. I had video studdering with sli because I was pulling over to much on the psu.. that was 750w max at 900w.. So, could be time to up the psu...


----------



## renozi (Mar 20, 2009)

Recommended PSU Wattage: 652W which is within my psu...so I still don't know what the noise is?  hmm, I'll see if anything explodes over the next week of testing.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2009)

Stock 2.7ghz stock gpu	p22321	X11029
OC1 3.6ghz stock gpu	P25453	X11246
OC2 4.0ghz Stock gpu	P25869	X11262
OC3


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2009)

Pretty nice stuff Freak!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Stock 2.7ghz stock gpu	p22321	X11029
> OC1 3.6ghz stock gpu	P25453	X11246
> OC2 4.0ghz Stock gpu	P25869	X11262
> OC3



nice job and great post of numbers, 
shows how the cpu doesn't do much over a certian point.
going from 48 to 52k on the cpu gave you 400 points, not even woth the effort, 
best to be blasting those gpu, htat will be interesting to see how high you can push the 285's


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Pretty nice stuff Freak!



I figured i would post screenies this time 

and thanks. Not happy with it though. want closer to 30k


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey, you gotta start somewhere!


----------



## renozi (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm curious as to what idle temps are you guys getting for the gtx 295?


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

38C idle on my 295


----------



## renozi (Mar 20, 2009)

LOL great...yours is watercooled. mine idles at 55C =/ bit on the high side...I have an intake fan blowing towards the cards intake and an exhaust fan on the side to suck away hot air and I still get 55C


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

No, mine is on air.  Are you crazy?


----------



## renozi (Mar 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> No, mine is on air.  Are you crazy?



oh my bad, hmm why is mine so hot then


----------



## Binge (Mar 20, 2009)

Is yours overclocked 24/7?


----------



## renozi (Mar 20, 2009)

my cpu is, but my gpu is stock and I even lowered the clocks...I just removed the front two air filters so I'll see if the extra air will help it cool.  Man this means there's gonna be a lot of dust in my comp! oh well, I'll just clean it with a towel every week instead of just cleaning the filters.

Edit: with the filters removed, they now idle at 51/49 =/ ...better than 55C

Edit #2: nvm, it only dropped 1C so 54C/51C. I'm putting the filters back on.


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 24, 2009)

Nvidia Single Card

P16140 - X4 940 / GTX285

http://img.techpowerup.org/090324/KHX8500D2004-20090324-232503.jpg


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2009)

*Add this please*

PII x3 720 and my GTX 260.

P12989


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice score there teh roxorz!


----------



## mav2000 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice score erocker...keep goin. Am waiting for for PII scores


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2009)

something is being a bastard...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2009)

Fits... So flipping close!!! So... Close!

Rocker... Nice score man!


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 26, 2009)

Dont eat my butthole out over the memory timings. I just noticed those


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2009)

all I gotta say man, is  on that sweet score!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Dont eat my butthole out over the memory timings. I just noticed those
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Desktops and benchmark/Vantage2801.jpg



What's with the terrible ram timings?



lol. Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> What's with the terrible ram timings?
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Sorry, I had to.



same thing happened to me the other day.  did some benches, then after reviewing the screenshots noticed my timings were the same. I was like


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 26, 2009)

What i dont get is i put them to where they where supposed to be and i got a whole 200 points lower


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> What i dont get is i put them to where they where supposed to be and i got a whole 200 points lower



Because God is punishing you for running AMD.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 26, 2009)

Free is free. God can fuck himself if he thinks im paying a shit ton for an i7


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Free is free. God can fuck himself if he thinks im paying a shit ton for an i7



ha! I lol'ed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Free is free. God can fuck himself if he thinks im paying a shit ton for an i7



 I wont agree with your above statements.

However I did notice my RAM was the same, when I tighten up the timings it drops my benchmarks


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 26, 2009)

There are only a few things i paid for in my system right now and the main pieces are not one of them. So yea Intel can keep their i7's =)


----------



## HammerON (Mar 26, 2009)

*Add this*


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2009)

That's pretty sweet PP! Glad to see those two cards in there!!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 28, 2009)

Im not so impressed with the score but i believe the board and cpu have something to do with it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey, just know that it takes tweaks and works... Play with different drivers and play with it.. Then you'll see the thing go up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

thats a nice run regardless PP.  Good job.  Cold is right, its all in the tweaking brotha


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 28, 2009)

never done a Vantage run, does it favour quads like 2006?  might give it a go now i have a freebie license.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2009)

Vantage favors more on the GPU then CPU... It's more Graphic driven.. That's how Nvidia can do a little better in this bench.. I can't wait till Havoc is out.. This will be sweet!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

havoc???


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> havoc???



Oopps I all ways spell their names the "right" way! but mostly everything else the wrong way!   Havok Also there is another one TPu has wrote.. better... I just lazy to find it.. been 3ish days since Bta wrote it... I believe it was him...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Oopps I all ways spell their names the "right" way! but mostly everything else the wrong way!   Havok Also there is another one TPu has wrote.. better... I just lazy to find it.. been 3ish days since Bta wrote it... I believe it was him...



but what is havok?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> but what is havok?



in a nut shell, the ati version of Physx.. There's more to it.. but, in a nut shell its just that..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> in a nut shell, the ati version of Physx.. There's more to it.. but, in a nut shell its just that..



gotcha, so its ATI physx basically?  Nice this way ATI cards can actually get around doing well in vantage.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 29, 2009)

Not really considering Vantage was made with PhysX in mind. Havok has been around for a while actualy just hasent really been implemented besides its major use in the consoles.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Not really considering Vantage was made with PhysX in mind. Havok has been around for a while actualy just hasent really been implemented besides its major use in the consoles.



Yeah, your right on that marker... Vantage was made when Physx was going to start.. While Havok has just been not needed till now for the reasoning of Nvidia grabbing up Physx.. Well, it's been needed, just not like it does now... To even a playing field so to say... 

I'll be one that will wait and see how this all goes down.. Be a good thing to happen, but just gotta wait and see. IMHO


----------



## _jM (Mar 29, 2009)

This is how we represent!

Cool thing is.. I can push this baby further than it is!  Im so going to try for that #1 spot and rep. TechPowerUp! Its funny too.. I know I can eventually get there, but the guy in the #1 spot  has his 260 on LN2 and mine is pure stock with fan speed up @ 65%


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 29, 2009)

*add this*


----------



## Wile E (Mar 30, 2009)

_jM said:


> This is how we represent!
> 
> Cool thing is.. I can push this baby further than it is!  Im so going to try for that #1 spot and rep. TechPowerUp! Its funny too.. I know I can eventually get there, but the guy in the #1 spot  has his 260 on LN2 and mine is pure stock with fan speed up @ 65%
> 
> ...



Good run, but not to burst your bubble, Physx runs aren't allowed on hwbot. it will probably be taken down as soon as somebody spots it. Sorry man.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2009)

I got a 720BE coming my way, should be fun!


----------



## renozi (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think I'm gonna push the gpu any harder...runs fine at stock anyways. :/


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Add This*

*ADD THIS.....*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 1, 2009)

NICE.

see... thats so close to what my highest was. too bad i have no proof. 

i'll get it soon though.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> NICE.
> 
> see... thats so close to what my highest was. too bad i have no proof.
> 
> i'll get it soon though.



I am sure you will, you have blazed the trail for us....


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Add This*

*ADD THIS*


I have been around these forums for a long time and it feels good to have a chance to rock some numbers. I have a lot of respect for eveyone here and have learned something from just about everyone, so keep it comming....





*I am excited, i have always looked at 40k as the mark to beat....*


Just did it with 
(2) gtx295's    @  697/1503/1282
i7 920 @ 4.410 Ghz
Gig UD4P Bios F7e
Kingston HyperX 2k.... 840/1680Mhz 7-8-7-24 - 1T

Igloo setup - CPU Water, Cards Air



ORB Link HERE









.





.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2009)

SV, that's a stand up job!!!


----------



## DOM (Apr 1, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> SV, that's a stand up job!!!



now if can take bigger SS


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 1, 2009)

huh?


----------



## DOM (Apr 1, 2009)

screen shots

im kind of blind here lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats, awesome run, a real milestone!


----------



## Binge (Apr 1, 2009)

Man wins the gold eh?  I think that bumps down my top score off the top 10?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

congrats SV,


----------



## HammerON (Apr 2, 2009)

SV - way to go~
That is simply awesome


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2009)

i bet its that red powdercoat on that 295. red always helps it seams. too bad its not helping ATI.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2009)

No, I think what is was, he threw some of that Mountain Dew into the loop!!! 2 2L in the trash... That's the way we roll!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> No, I think what is was, he threw some of that Mountain Dew into the loop!!! 2 2L in the trash... That's the way we roll!!



why didn't I think of that!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i bet its that red powdercoat on that 295. red always helps it seams. too bad its not helping ATI.



man, its competition.  ATI will soon release something better, then nvidia will kick its ass eventually.  etc etc.  Without competition companies wouldn't want to improve and make better products.  ATI is behind now with the release of the 295, then they'll get something better and so on.


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 2, 2009)

Im jealous of you cp. I are not talking to you!! =P


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i bet its that red powdercoat on that 295. red always helps it seams. too bad its not helping ATI.



You didnt say that when you had 4870x2's and they were the fastest cards


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

Phenom X3 unlocked core @3.3 Ghz Score 8265


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Im jealous of you cp. I are not talking to you!! =P



  why dude?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2009)

vantage domination!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> vantage domination!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7797/gpufarming.jpg



What in the world is the that Fits????????????????????


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> What in the world is the that Fits????????????????????



Its  my new setup for Crysis


----------



## Binge (Apr 4, 2009)

Stay on topic... that doesn't even belong to fit guys and couldn't run Vantage if it wanted to run it.


----------



## mandelore (Apr 5, 2009)

*P13037*  HD4890    1000c/1150 mem  first oc run with cpu @ 4.1ghz


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2009)

That is Sick man! Very!!!

Glad to see ya on also!


----------



## mandelore (Apr 5, 2009)

cheers, just wait till i oc my cpu a bit more, and c if i can get any higher on my 4890's core 

also cannit wait till i get this thing watercooled....


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2009)

That sounds good man! Can't wait to see it all go down...


----------



## mandelore (Apr 6, 2009)

*P13134*

wow, cpu clocks dont make a huge difference... as my gpu score on this re run was slightly down with a higher cpu clock


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 6, 2009)

Sadly, certainly in synthetic benchmarks it would appear that the GPU overclock does not count for much.... similar to the HD4870, everyone is shouting that the 4890 can hit 1000mhz as yours proves but in performance terms it does not give a lot more although I think you will notice the difference in games.


----------



## Binge (Apr 6, 2009)

Who knows what running that card all the time at that overclock will do to it though   Impressive single card ATI score, still doesn't compete with GTX260 overclocks.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, i finally managed to get a better vantage score after clocking my 4850 to 775mhz/1200mhz. I also tried 800mhz, but it was a no go, not enough volts. I'll have to clock my cpu upto 4.6 and try for more soon.






CPU clock =4.5ghz

[Edit] God damn piece of shit software the latest Gamer HUD supports upto 1.25vcore but it sits in the tasktray and i can;t maximize the thing, if i can get it to 1.25v i'm sure i can get a 800mhz clock from this card


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

not a bad run shadowfold.  Not far behind what my i7 did with the 4870.  I think it was like 11k


----------



## road-runner (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is my Vantage score  26770


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 9, 2009)

Phenom X3 now @ 4 cores...3.6Ghz


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Almost broke 10K!!!





WOW looking at the charts on the first page, it looks like my little PII is keeping up with the E8000's and Q9x50's!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2009)

Doing a 1080p run just for sh**s and giggles ....




Here are the results...




be aware since it is not run at default settings it will not generate a score. ALTHOUGH I can estimate and it would be ~5500-6200


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

That CPU score made my heart jump for second then I saw you had a 8800GTS


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> That CPU score made my heart jump for second then I saw you had a 8800GTS






I will be back in a moment. I am in the middle of doing a physx disabled run.

Physx disabled





Here's my 1280x1024 default score with Physx disabled


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

great run roadrunner


----------



## Bucknuts77 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Add This*

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mw5ag/





[/url][/IMG]
2 ASUS EAH4830 Crossfire(OC@700/1100)


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 10, 2009)

mandelore said:


> *P13134*
> 
> wow, cpu clocks dont make a huge difference... as my gpu score on this re run was slightly down with a higher cpu clock
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090405/p13134.jpg



WOW nice clocks for the HD4890, That looks like a very interesting card... 
Great Stuff.


----------



## mandelore (Apr 10, 2009)

*P13233* can go higher on the clocks but for some reason if i overclock via rivatuner on the core my score is less that when i oc via CCC?

For instance, 1000 MHz on the  core clocked via CCC scores roughly 10 FPS higher accross most of the vantage tests compared to 1000 MHz clocked via rivatuner. im not certain this is down to latencies on the memory as i have ran them at stock too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 11, 2009)

CP, just remind me would you please....... Hyperthredding on or off for a 2006 and Vantage run?


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 11, 2009)

Vantage = HT on
3Dmark 2006 run on XP = on, run on Vista = off.

Single card with single GPU = On.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

i seem to get better scores with it on at every benchmark

the only becnhmarkthat you benefit with it off for sure is super pi.  I mean everybodies rig is diferent but at 4.35ghz HT on, I blow any benchmark that I run wtih HT off.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 11, 2009)

I can see why, you're using Windows 7 and XP!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm on Vista so will try it off for 2006 to start with then compare with it on later...... thanks!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 14, 2009)

We havnt pushed this machine yet, just a quick run to get stats up, all on air.

More to come from Team5G


----------



## HammerON (Apr 14, 2009)

Psychoholic said:


> We havnt pushed this machine yet, just a quick run to get stats up, all on air.
> 
> More to come from Team5G
> 
> http://cns.tstc.edu/cpate/35.3k.jpg



Very nice 
I need to get another GTX 295 (and i7 cpu, x58 motherboard, etc...)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

Psychoholic said:


> We havnt pushed this machine yet, just a quick run to get stats up, all on air.
> 
> More to come from Team5G
> 
> http://cns.tstc.edu/cpate/35.3k.jpg



at what clocks was your CPU?  Great run


----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 14, 2009)

This run was really quick, i think the cpu was 3.8ghz..  will post more when we get time to tweak and clock it up, possibly throw one of our phase change units on it 



Chicken Patty said:


> at what clocks was your CPU?  Great run


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

Psychoholic said:


> This run was really quick, i think the cpu was 3.8ghz..  will post more when we get time to tweak and clock it up, possibly throw one of our phase change units on it



Thanks for the prompt response.  Keep us posted on your progress.  Would love to see what it can do on Phase


----------



## elite.ire (Apr 20, 2009)

got mine 





Q6600 3.6GHz (8x 450) & Leadtek 9800GX2 @ 760/1900/1070 = P14913


----------



## technicks (Apr 20, 2009)

ADD THIS.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Add This*

Stock bench with the AMD setup and 9800GTX+, might throw the GTX 260 in here at some point.  Everything is stock, Cool 'n' Quiet enabled hence the lower multi in CPU-Z.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 21, 2009)

Long time no update?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2009)

Add this:

Core i7 920 @ stock
Single GTX295 @ stock


----------



## technicks (Apr 21, 2009)

@ Silkstone. No both this and the 06 thread isn't been updated in a long time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Add this:
> 
> Core i7 920 @ stock
> Single GTX295 @ stock



  great results bro


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Add this:
> 
> Core i7 920 @ stock
> Single GTX295 @ stock



For some reason, I felt like having Buffalo style food after I saw that score... 


Great score man


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2009)

Looky what i found. its from awhile ago i just found it on my 2nd HDD I think i MAY have some other runs. 
ADD THIS (please)


----------



## loonym (Apr 23, 2009)

physx off


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2009)

here is my HIGHEST i have EVER got with my setup


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> For some reason, I felt like having Buffalo style food after I saw that score...
> 
> 
> Great score man



What's Buffalo style food?  Never heard of it 

I can't wait to see what this rig can do when I get the CPU overclocked or the second GTX295 installed.  Surprisingly, the score @ stock on this rig is almost as good as the higest score I got on mt S775/CrossFireX rig, even with that CPU clocked at ~4GHz.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is my HIGHEST i have EVER got with my setup
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/8k.png



Why are you using build 1.0.0? And man, I wish I still had the 8800's to try on the newer drivers. They picked up quite a bit in Vantage.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

t_ski said:


> What's Buffalo style food?  Never heard of it
> 
> I can't wait to see what this rig can do when I get the CPU overclocked or the second GTX295 installed.  Surprisingly, the score @ stock on this rig is almost as good as the higest score I got on mt S775/CrossFireX rig, even with that CPU clocked at ~4GHz.





I can't wait to see it man! Can't wait to see it!!!!

As for Buffalo style... Basic fried food, tossed in a hot sauce... spicy... hot... I was craving Some wings when I saw that... Don't ask me why... Please don't..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Why are you using build 1.0.0? And man, I wish I still had the 8800's to try on the newer drivers. They picked up quite a bit in Vantage.



damn attention to details. I am using it because thats an older SS and i was using what was on my network


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I can't wait to see it man! Can't wait to see it!!!!
> 
> As for Buffalo style... Basic fried food, tossed in a hot sauce... spicy... hot... I was craving Some wings when I saw that... Don't ask me why... Please don't..



Sounds like a goat to me, so I gotta ask why


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Sounds like a goat to me, so I gotta ask why



lol.. I tend to, for the last month, have cereal for dinner.. Work has been hell in the past month, and All I have time for is, some milk, and whatever food I can "taste" when I make it.. So when I get home, 12 hours later, I feel only like cereal for dinner... lol 


So, I had a taste in my mouth for some Hot chicken!


And no... Not you CP, even if Some Franks Red Hot would be great on ya!!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. I tend to, for the last month, have cereal for dinner.. Work has been hell in the past month, and All I have time for is, some milk, and whatever food I can "taste" when I make it.. So when I get home, 12 hours later, I feel only like cereal for dinner... lol
> 
> 
> So, I had a taste in my mouth for some Hot chicken!
> ...


I've been in the same position for weeks as well. Well, minus all the spicy chicken stuff. lol. These 10-12 hours days are getting to me.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> As for Buffalo style... Basic fried food, tossed in a hot sauce... spicy... hot... I was craving Some wings when I saw that... Don't ask me why... Please don't..



We have buffalo wings here, but I never knew there was a whole style of food like that.

If you have a Buffalo Wild Wings anywhere near you, I recommend buying a bottle of your favorite sauce and keeping it around for emergency situations like yours.  I have a bottle of Asian Zing myself


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I've been in the same position for weeks as well. Well, minus all the spicy chicken stuff. lol. These 10-12 hours days are getting to me.




 Yeah, it's getting to me quite a bit. done with 5 days and 5 more to go before a day off.. But, if i was working with my dad... 12+ hour days 40-50 days straight.. lol.. But I do wish ya the best man.. these times are tuff..



t_ski said:


> We have buffalo wings here, but I never knew there was a whole style of food like that.
> 
> If you have a Buffalo Wild Wings anywhere near you, I recommend buying a bottle of your favorite sauce and keeping it around for emergency situations like yours.  I have a bottle of Asian Zing myself



I wish they where around here.. went to Wisconsin and love the place. Ate there twice in the week I was there.. just have to travel 20ish miles to get to the nearist one here... lol..


----------



## silkstone (Apr 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, it's getting to me quite a bit. done with 5 days and 5 more to go before a day off.. But, if i was working with my dad... 12+ hour days 40-50 days straight.. lol.. But I do wish ya the best man.. these times are tuff..



Damn, i don;t envy you.

I firmly believe this "Economic Crisis" was purely created to get less people working more and so line the pockets of the big business types.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't think that CPU OC is stable.. That's kinda low.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2009)

shadow bump the voltage alittle then and see if it helps. also does Fusion make a difference in your score? If it does when i get my CPU i will try it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes it does. I will do a 3.6ghz run soon. I KNOW it's stable at 3.6ghz/1.4v. Tested prime95 for 32 hours with those settings, it's rock solid stable.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Yes it does. I will do a 3.6ghz run soon. I KNOW it's stable at 3.6ghz/1.4v. Tested prime95 for 32 hours with those settings, it's rock solid stable.



thanks  i will give it a try then and try to get higher then my last run (it was alittle over 8k)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

i need about 1.424v for 3.7ghz stable so shadow will need to bump it up a bit.   and fusion does make a difference, if used correctly, a couple of thousands of points


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i need about 1.424v for 3.7ghz stable so shadow will need to bump it up a bit.   and fusion does make a difference, if used correctly, a couple of thousands of points



so you saying i could possible score 10k  tell me how to use fusion


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so you saying i could possible score 10k



how much are you getting now, or got?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how much are you getting now, or got?


let this speak for its self


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

i dont know about vantage, but in 3dmark 06 I saw up to almost 3k points.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i dont know about vantage, but in 3dmark 06 I saw up to almost 3k points.



maybe i will try it soon... i think i am going to see if i have a ss from where i messed around with fusion.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

It's about due time I put myself back in the top 10.
Give me a few weeks, and I shall return.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

GO D, GO D!!!


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 26, 2009)

add this

P12314 - 4850 Xfire(625/993) Intel Q6600@ 3.6GHz


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

*Add This:*


----------



## mlee49 (May 3, 2009)

Cold Storm that is SICK!  QX with SLI 280's!!!!  Freakin awesome!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

Man, I'm in heaven... Really in heaven right now.. Stayed home, and worked from the computer just so I could finish, and clock more.. lol..


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

check my new high score guys....


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> check my new high score guys....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090503/Capture009.jpg



L O L

how the %(*$?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

i have no idea but i cannot solve it. i get better score with single 295 but still low. 15k with the single. 

something is seriously borked here.


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2009)

that CPU-Z shot is still blowing my mind.  Thats retardedfast. 

GPU's running at 3d clocks?


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2009)

That's one hell of a CPU Cold!

I'm almost pissed that I sold it without trying her out ROFL


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2009)

FIT, what do you suspect it is, drivers?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 4, 2009)

D... All I have to say I got smile on my face!!! lol

Fits... Wow.... that's some crazy stuff right there!


----------



## groothof22 (May 4, 2009)

*add This!*








standard settings For the fun


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2009)

*add this*

I'm so CPU limited right now - even if i OC the cards, i get zero change in vantage. this will change when my xeon arrives in a day or two


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have no idea but i cannot solve it. i get better score with single 295 but still low. 15k with the single.
> 
> something is seriously borked here.



just an idea, but i think you might not have enough ram.

Address space aside since you're in an x64 OS, video ram does get mirrored into system ram... with two bigass cards and 3GB of ram, you might be running out and spazzing vantage.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> just an idea, but i think you might not have enough ram.
> 
> Address space aside since you're in an x64 OS, video ram does get mirrored into system ram... with two bigass cards and 3GB of ram, you might be running out and spazzing vantage.



i have 6gb of mem....

?


i got 39k in vantage with only 3gb


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have 6gb of mem....
> 
> ?
> 
> ...



your specs say 3GB 

If you got 6, then my theory goes away. it was just a guess.


----------



## silkstone (May 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I'm so CPU limited right now - even if i OC the cards, i get zero change in vantage. this will change when my xeon arrives in a day or two
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090504/OCd GPUs.jpg



Vantage isn't a good measure of dual's. your CPU score will only be roughly 9000 with an overclocked xeon



Fitseries3 said:


> check my new high score guys....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090503/Capture009.jpg



Have you tried it in a different pcie slot?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2009)

yes. im having a total system BORK it seems. nothing is working right.


----------



## silkstone (May 4, 2009)

That sux, is it just vantage or are games also suffering. if it's only vantage, i'm sure you know this already, just reinstall everything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I'm so CPU limited right now - even if i OC the cards, i get zero change in vantage. this will change when my xeon arrives in a day or two
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090504/OCd GPUs.jpg



mussels thats not bad at all bro, thats about 3-4k behind my vantage best with 4870's c/f'ed.  However I have the CPU advantage, regardless nice score 



silkstone said:


> That sux, is it just vantage or are games also suffering. if it's only vantage, i'm sure you know this already, just reinstall everything.


I don't know if it was here, but I saw him post somewhere that he had already re installed OS, vantage, Drivers, etc.


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2009)

Fit, try the card(s) in a different board you know works.  If the cards still suck, you know it's them.

Then try a different card (not a GTX295) in the system.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes. im having a total system BORK it seems. nothing is working right.



Whats your memory lowgap setting?  and have you added the extra floppy power cable to the board, assuming the 8 recommends using one for multi card setups as the 6 does.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 6, 2009)

Have HD4770 in Xfire now. Ran a low clock 3dMark06 run and scored almost 21,000. Better than the single HD4890  with a much higher OC.


----------



## Binge (May 6, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Have HD4770 in Xfire now. Ran a low clock 3dMark06 run and scored almost 21,000. Better than the single HD4890  with a much higher OC.



What do you work for ATi or something?  This is the 3DMark Vantage thread and nobody wants your 3DM06 scores especially without proof.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> What do you work for ATi or something?  This is the 3DMark Vantage thread and nobody wants your 3DM06 scores especially without proof.



Sorry about that. 

I thought i was in the 3dMark06 thread.

I don't run Vista so I can't run play Vantage.


I don't work for ATI. 

HD4850 in Xfire greater than single HD4890. HD4770 greater than HD4850.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 6, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> I thought i was in the 3dMark06 thread.
> 
> ...



I got 23,225 in 3D Mark 2006 in Vista with 2 Palit HD4850 1GB Sonics in Crossfire.


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2009)

Remember STOCK CPU/Default memory on the first BIOS

DDR3 LOL 1 stick 14.49USD ROFL dollars at the egg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148147


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> let this speak for its self



WTF looking at my score


I guess feature test add points.....hmmm never ran those.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 6, 2009)

Just at 3.2 D!? Come on, you gotta do more!!!

I never run feature tests.. Those 4 tests are what they care for, so I'll do it! lol


----------



## DaMulta (May 6, 2009)

At 93% download for 06 then flashing two BIOS


Then installing the phase

What's up with that score tho? He has 1 8800GT, and two less cores....????Lost and confused it mades me

3.2 is stock lol


----------



## Cold Storm (May 6, 2009)

Only thing I can say is the card.. That it oc's scales better then the 9800+... 

Oh, I know it's stocked! But, you should know better!!! When you yell at me for being stock!!


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

*Add This*






My GPU score sure shot up, on the new CPU. Bottlenecked indeed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090506/Video OC only 1v1.jpg
> 
> Remember STOCK CPU/Default memory on the first BIOS
> 
> ...



D, I dont think thats that bad, all default.  Tried any higher?


----------



## DaMulta (May 8, 2009)

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/944/14/


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2009)

That's a pretty good score man! Very sweet!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2009)

still somethin fishy goin on but better...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2009)

Fits... I bet that thing is eating at you.. not the problem so much as the closeness to 40k!

I hope you can find out that problem soon man! I do. 


Wait.. shouldn't there be 8 threads?


----------



## DaMulta (May 8, 2009)

D"Screams F@$@ U!" towards fit becase his score is sooo damn awsome compaired to mine....


----------



## Asylum (May 8, 2009)

*Add This*

Ok got my power supply installed and ready to make a run!!
Heres my first shot!! Heres with 1 card!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2009)

looking good man
looking good!


----------



## Asylum (May 8, 2009)

*Add This*

Heres my second run with both cards!!


----------



## SystemViper (May 8, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Heres my second run with both cards!!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090508/vantage2.jpg



nice run!


----------



## Asylum (May 8, 2009)

Still seems a little low though!! I guess the I7 cpu's get alot better score!!
Cant get this Q9650 over 4.14ghz!!


----------



## SystemViper (May 8, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Still seems a little low though!! I guess the I7 cpu's get alot better score!!
> Cant get this Q9650 over 4.14ghz!!



that's that damn nvidia chips, that Q9650 loves the p45 and x48 chipsets


----------



## SystemViper (May 8, 2009)

I had a X3380 running at 5ghz and i still couldn't be the numbers of the i7 running over 4.2ghz.  the i7 just has a better subsystem


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, that is a sweet hit. I couldn't get the Q9550 over 4ghz with my board.. the 470fsb hole got me. now trying for 5ghs.. on this baby.. lol


----------



## Altered (May 9, 2009)

Nice Asylum congrats. Try folding with that yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

good job D, good run


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, that is a sweet hit. I couldn't get the Q9550 over 4ghz with my board.. the 470fsb hole got me. now trying for 5ghs.. on this baby.. lol



I'm rotting for yea!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'm rotting for yea!



It's seeming that it doesn't like this board in the fact to hit over 4.77... I'll go threw and paly more, but yesterday was a failure at trying... lol


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2009)

Rotting and rooting are not the same thing.

Why are you decomposing for cold storm?


----------



## HammerON (May 10, 2009)

Tried with Windows 7:


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 10, 2009)

*Add This*

Windows 7 and First AMD WHQL Certified Drivers.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 10, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Heres my second run with both cards!!



Does that Q9650 really need all that voltage?  I had a fairly average one and it would do 4.4gig on 1.42V,  I ran at 4.1gig 24/7 on 1.29V.  Other than that...... nice score!  Those 285's seem to scale well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2009)

LMFAO~!!!!



$150 mobo


----------



## Asylum (May 11, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Does that Q9650 really need all that voltage?  I had a fairly average one and it would do 4.4gig on 1.42V,  I ran at 4.1gig 24/7 on 1.29V.  Other than that...... nice score!  Those 285's seem to scale well.



Yea this board has about a .1 vdroop at load!!
That pic was at idle!!


----------



## Asylum (May 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> LMFAO~!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice 1 on the cheap board Fits!!


----------



## mav2000 (May 11, 2009)

@ fits....Wow and wow again


----------



## dark2099 (May 11, 2009)

*Add This*

Figured I would post a score with the AMD setup.  And the GTS 250 used to be a PNY XLR8 9800GTX+ with lower stock clocks then listed, 738 core, 1100 ram, and cant remember the shader.


----------



## dark2099 (May 11, 2009)

AMD Fusion doing its job.


----------



## trt740 (May 11, 2009)

will be posting here soon just bought vista


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

good runs dark

FIT, guess that board is not so bad after all, did that beat your best?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 11, 2009)

trt740 said:


> will be posting here soon just bought vista



Why not go for a freebie Win 7 first to try it out Tom?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Why not go for a freebie Win 7 first to try it out Tom?



Viva W7.  Its worked great for me, I just got my copy of RC1.  Too lazy to try it out, maybe i'll put it on the HDD from my AMD rig that is laying around with no use.  Just to try it out.

I def. think TRT should try out 7 if he hasnt


----------



## Ketxxx (May 12, 2009)

*Add This!*

Heres my score with ONE of my HD4830s.

GPU: XFX HD4830 @ 710/2.05GHz
CPU: E7200 3.6GHz 400FSB
Vantage Settings: "Performance"
Catalyst: 9.4
OS: Win 7 64bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Heres my score with ONE of my HD4830s.
> 
> GPU: XFX HD4830 @ 710/2.05GHz
> CPU: E7200 3.6GHz 400FSB
> ...





that score looks rather good for a single 4830 don't ya think?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

I think its reasonable. I think I can eek it over 7000pts with better W7 drivers and system-side improvements though. My XFX may not be able to clock really high on its memory, which is in part due to how crappy its volted (1.74v, should be almost 2v) but at the same time I also think XFX set quite aggressive timings to make up for it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2009)

a new one from me...


----------



## Asylum (May 15, 2009)

Nice score...That cheap boards working better than the high dollars ones!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

well done FIT


----------



## Cold Storm (May 15, 2009)

Dude!!!! Almost 40k!!! SO dang close!!!! Hope to see that 40k this weekend!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

I'm very sceptical of that score something doesn't seem right with it


----------



## trt740 (May 15, 2009)

*my 24/7 clock first run on vista ultimate with vantage*

this is with a single 260 gtx 216 and 3gb of systems ram. I don't know if this is a decent run or not never ran it before.


----------



## silkstone (May 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> a new one from me...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090514/Capture010.jpg



You managed to sort out your probs then Fits? What was it in the end?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2009)

i'll tease up 40k a few more times till i show ya the real deal...

4.24ghz


----------



## Cold Storm (May 15, 2009)

Dude... teasing isn't right! Not right at all!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 15, 2009)

more tease...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 15, 2009)

Fits... If I ever meet you. I'm going to go up to ya and slap the living out of you, and poses your body!  If you do a 3998(9)0ish tease.... Blah...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Fits... If I ever meet you. I'm going to go up to ya and slap the living out of you, and poses your body!  If you do a 3998(9)0ish tease.... Blah...



i already gave him an e-slap in the i7 thread for doing this! So disrispectful 

great job fit, great job


----------



## dark2099 (May 16, 2009)

Little toying with my 920 D0, tried doing higher blck, but that just caused the multi to be stuck at 12x, can't remember if I ever turned EIST off or not.  Anyway, finally mailed out the GTX260s for RMA, not sure when those will be back.  For now its just the GTS250, which the memory didn't clock so well on tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

what does that 250 compare to more or less in the ati world dark?


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what does that 250 compare to more or less in the ati world dark?



That's about what my vmodded 4850 scored clocked to 900/1100 without physx on my QX. So, with his cpu, I'd say a slightly less clocked 4850 or a near stock 4870? Without Physx adding to his score, a 4870 would probably be a little higher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That's about what my vmodded 4850 scored clocked to 900/1100 without physx on my QX. So, with his cpu, I'd say a slightly less clocked 4850 or a near stock 4870? Without Physx adding to his score, a 4870 would probably be a little higher.





my 4870 used to do 11k with myi7.  overclcoked though, about 40mhz on the core.  THats not a bad score I guess.  I love his overclock though.  GOtta love those D0's


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 16, 2009)

*Add This*

Update, should move up by 1 in rank too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

good job dude, what was your highest before?  What did you do to increase your score?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job dude, what was your highest before?  What did you do to increase your score?



New Drivers lol.


----------



## DaMulta (May 17, 2009)

lol no 40k for fit and I know it pisses him off lol



just messing hell of a fucking run!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> New Drivers lol.



serious?  Nice bro 



DaMulta said:


> lol no 40k for fit and I know it pisses him off lol
> 
> 
> 
> just messing hell of a fucking run!



I would understand why if it did, so close and you can't find a way to squeeze out the little bit you have left.  Its frustrating.


----------



## Polaris573 (May 17, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Gotta say that is pretty nice for the set up your running! Going to upgrade processor once school is out?


----------



## Polaris573 (May 17, 2009)

Negative.  Newer car is first on the menu.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Good to hear. The Mark is getting old isn't it.. But, good score! and best of luck my man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

I agree with CS, impressive score for that setup!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2009)

today i am hear to reclaim my title as #1 on TPU...

here beats  systemviper...






and i 1up you with....


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Congrats man! Glad to see those sweet ass clocks! Woot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

congratulations FIT, thats what we were waiting for 

heck of a job dude


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> today i am hear to reclaim my title as #1 on TPU...
> 
> here beats  systemviper...
> 
> ...



very nice hell of a job.


----------



## DarkEgo (May 18, 2009)

I am not very happy with my GPU performance but here it is anyway...


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> I am not very happy with my GPU performance but here it is anyway...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090517/Capture001611.jpg



that does look a bit low.


----------



## DarkEgo (May 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> that does look a bit low.



I will try again later, maybe it was just a bad run.


----------



## dark2099 (May 18, 2009)

Little playing here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> I am not very happy with my GPU performance but here it is anyway...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090517/Capture001611.jpg



that seems about right.  I used to get 11K with a single 4870, which is clocked lower than than yours.  Also with the Core i7.  I think the score is more or less where it should be.  Maybe a tad higher if anything, but nothing to worry about.


----------



## groothof22 (May 18, 2009)

Nice Fit you broke the 40K i love to see that


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that seems about right.  I used to get 11K with a single 4870, which is clocked lower than than yours.  Also with the Core i7.  I think the score is more or less where it should be.  Maybe a tad higher if anything, but nothing to worry about.



seems low I would think, for that card but that's just me.


----------



## Binge (May 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> seems low I would think, for that card but that's just me.



That's actually correct for a 4890.  That 1GHz core speed does jack sh**


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> That's actually correct for a 4890.  That 1GHz core speed does jack sh**



really wonder why it's so Low they are supposed to be on par with 260 gtx cards and that scores no where near my current card.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2009)

try the 260 with physx off


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> try the 260 with physx off



may try that but for now it's in a box ready to be mailed, hopefully soon.


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2009)

Nv cards get a rather large boost from physx cranking the CPU scores.

i beleive the 4890 may even be CPU limited, i know my crossfire sure as hell is. only when i pass 4.2GHz does OCing the cards give me even minor gains.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

yeah nvdidia cards rock in vantage due to physx.  If the GTX 260 is ran with it off it'll be much more on par with the 4890


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah nvdidia cards rock in vantage due to physx.  If the GTX 260 is ran with it off it'll be much more on par with the 4890



It still tops the 4890 however in 2006 and thats supposidly sposed to be biased towards ATi cards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> It still tops the 4890 however in 2006 and thats supposidly sposed to be biased towards ATi cards.



it does indeed, i've always said it maybe in games the ATI performs more on par, but in 3dmark it does not.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it does indeed, i've always said it maybe in games the ATI performs more on par, but in 3dmark it does not.



Agreed, take the 1GB HD4870, TBH nothing spectacular in 2006 but in many games would top the 260.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Agreed, take the 1GB HD4870, TBH nothing spectacular in 2006 but in many games would top the 260.



yeah, ATI's are more likely to perform better in real world situations, but in benchmarking the nvidias are great!


----------



## zAAm (May 19, 2009)

*Add This!*







Running i7 920 @ Stock, Sapphire HD4870 Toxic Edition @ 780/1000, 6GB DDR3-1333
Not satisfied with my score but I will be getting my TRUE120 soon and then my i7 is off to 3.6GHz+ hopefully


----------



## mastrdrver (May 31, 2009)

*Add This*

3D clocks are 800/950 on both gpus. Don't know why GPU-z doesn't show right. 

Performance:





Xtreme:


----------



## HammerON (Jun 1, 2009)

With a modest 4.0 GHz OC on CPU and 680/1500/1150 GPU's (no PhysX):


----------



## trt740 (Jun 3, 2009)

Whats a decent score using a system like mine and vista 64. I just switched and really don't have a decent reference point. Hitting around 15,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Whats a decent score using a system like mine and vista 64. I just switched and really don't have a decent reference point. Hitting around 15,000



that seems about right.

CHeck out this HW bot page for some reference.

These are all GTX 285's and i7 920's


----------



## trt740 (Jun 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that seems about right.
> 
> CHeck out this HW bot page for some reference.
> 
> ...



I had forgotten how hot these 285 gtx get when oced.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 4, 2009)

Sapphire 4870


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 4, 2009)

after seeing the Quad core and ATI 4850-4870 I dont feel bad about my dual and 8800GT it doesn't score much less


----------



## Nitroin (Jun 4, 2009)

Mine:






Sorry for not havin' the CPU-Z & GPU-Z windows open when I do the Stamp.

The E6600 was at 3,2GHz and the 8800GTX at 648/1674/1026.


----------



## Edito (Jun 4, 2009)

I just Switched from Asus P5K-V to Formula Maximus II and i got this score...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 4, 2009)

Edito said:


> I just Switched from Asus P5K-V to Formula Maximus II and i got this score...



I think something isn't right with that score. My rig 4850x2@3.25ghz and overclocked 8800GT scores slightly lower.check my specs if you want to see the GPU clocks.

you have a way better CPU then me and a better GPU


----------



## Edito (Jun 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think something isn't right with that score. My rig 4850x2@3.25ghz and overclocked 8800GT scores slightly lower.check my specs if you want to see the GPU clocks.
> 
> you have a way better CPU then me and a better GPU



Don't know what to do but this is my score ill run the bench again to see if its going to change... but my rig isn't much higher than urs...


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 5, 2009)

Probably because of Physx.

I saw that earlier as that cpu blows my faster Q9400 (3.4 now) 11553 out of the water. Add in that my 4870x2 got more than twice his gpu score. I was about to ask for inside info so I could break 20k somehow. Then, I noticed his 2nd cpu score and remembered that was a physics test plus the 260 and it made sense.


----------



## Edito (Jun 8, 2009)

Im waiting for my new GPU the Asus GTX295 it will arrive within 3 or 4 weeks im very excited to see the score...


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that seems about right.
> 
> CHeck out this HW bot page for some reference.
> 
> ...



CP, i just noticed your new Avatar, man it's the end of an era, that was the bomb, but now your move on to a more serious phase, great stuff,. but you will always be the illustrious chicken patty w/ketsup


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2009)

@edito

For us G92'ers, it's all about having Physx enabled with high clocked core and shaders in this bench. You max Ive ever gotten on this bench with my G92 was 9k. Try bringing your core clock up to about 755 or 777.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> CP, i just noticed your new Avatar, man it's the end of an era, that was the bomb, but now your move on to a more serious phase, great stuff,. but you will always be the illustrious chicken patty w/ketsup



I do agree man, that was a avatar that will be remembered for ever.  But you are correct in the more serious phase.  Trying to promote and help us crunch to the top man,doing it for the team, team TPU


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I do agree man, that was a avatar that will be remembered for ever.  But you are correct in the more serious phase.  Trying to promote and help us crunch to the top man,doing it for the team, team TPU



Put it in your sig, and bring the chicken patty back to the Avatar. I can't pick you out on the fly anymore. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 9, 2009)

I think if Wile E changed his Lied eye... I'd  in a corner for an hour or so! 

Great jobs guys! Keep it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Put it in your sig, and bring the chicken patty back to the Avatar. I can't pick you out on the fly anymore. lol.



  its going to have to come back by popular demnad


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its going to have to come back by popular demnad



yea, that new one is catching everyone by suprise


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its going to have to come back by popular demnad



That's it, I'm making a poll.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That's it, I'm making a poll.



oh lord

I was going to change it, but I really can't find it.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That's it, I'm making a poll.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96387


----------



## trt740 (Jun 11, 2009)

*post this*


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice score Tom!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 11, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice score Tom!



thx tatty it's the cooler making all the difference.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 12, 2009)

I think tonight I'm gonna try and take the fastest single gpu mark wish me luck.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I think tonight I'm gonna try and take the fastest single gpu mark wish me luck.



good luck dude.


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 13, 2009)

*add this*

ooh  i overclockt my gpu for a Test, see for ya self


----------



## HammerON (Jun 13, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I think tonight I'm gonna try and take the fastest single gpu mark wish me luck.



Best of luck


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## t_ski (Jun 13, 2009)

ADD THIS:






New top score for Extreme


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

good job t ski


----------



## t_ski (Jun 13, 2009)

Not bad for graphics cards at stock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Not bad for graphics cards at stock



even better I would say.  those 295's are some sick cards


----------



## HammerON (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090612/Capture011.jpg



Nice volts on the i7 Fits


----------



## slacker126 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## HammerON (Jun 13, 2009)

*Add This*

Wasn't sure if PhysX had to be disabled so here is both:

With PhysX enabled~





With PhysX disabled~


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Add Please*

this is a test all stock Crossfire whit Cat 9.6


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 13, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Wasn't sure if PhysX had to be disabled so here is both:
> 
> With PhysX enabled~
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/Capture045.jpg
> ...



Nice runs, Physics disabled is go0d here but for more real world as compared to ATI it PhysX off, that is the score they use for records. [H]


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

t_ski said:


> ADD THIS:
> 
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/9828/xtremet.jpg
> 
> New top score for Extreme



i know i can beat that. you're just tempting me with bait.

i just need to go buy a hdmi cable for this thing...

oh yeah, new custom title for me


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

shit...

T_ski... run High for me. my LCD cant do 1920x1200 for xtreme


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> shit...
> 
> T_ski... run High for me. my LCD cant do 1920x1200 for xtreme



I'll have to see what I can do later (if I have the time).  Twins b-day today (they're 7), plus I stayed up late last night working on the OC


----------



## Binge (Jun 13, 2009)

My debut to the 40k Klub.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

im trying to match your score binge.


----------



## scope54 (Jun 13, 2009)

improved on my score from a year ago 
3dmark: P4910
CPU: 6175
GPU: 4596


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 13, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I think tonight I'm gonna try and take the fastest single gpu mark wish me luck.



I do!  But I may be chasing you, got the Toxic, 1050mhz outta the box OCCT GPU stable, going to do the Rivatuner voltage mod to see if I can get 1150mhz as she is doing 1050mhz on just 1.3V but i dont wanna go higher than 1.4V even with the VapourX cooling system


----------



## Binge (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope you guys remember that this hasn't been updated in ages   I currently hold the fastest single card.

::EDIT::


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2009)

Highest single? 4 cores.. isn't that 2 cards?


----------



## Binge (Jun 14, 2009)

No no no... this is the highest single card atm...






I didn't think I'd have to find this again lol


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 14, 2009)

there's always this 40 to beat....


----------



## trt740 (Jun 14, 2009)

Binge said:


> No no no... this is the highest single card atm...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090313/0203132009.jpg
> 
> I didn't think I'd have to find this again lol



single gpu friend not a dual gpu card.  we should have made that clearer.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

binge has to beat this one of mine...


----------



## trt740 (Jun 14, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I do!  But I may be chasing you, got the Toxic, 1050mhz outta the box OCCT GPU stable, going to do the Rivatuner voltage mod to see if I can get 1150mhz as she is doing 1050mhz on just 1.3V but i dont wanna go higher than 1.4V even with the VapourX cooling system



Tatty with physx on you won't beat a 285 gtx at the speeds mine was at , your cpu might out perform mine and make the score go up because my ram wasn't optimized at all, but no ati card but a dual gpu will touch that score in this bench. With physx off I was hitting 15,5000 or so. In the real world it would be alot closure


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> binge has to beat this one of mine...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090517/Capture016.jpg



yea, he told me you did a 41k but i never saw it/..... nice


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

on my ecs x58 of all boards LOL!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> on my ecs x58 of all boards LOL!








Have you pushed your UD5 yet?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 14, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I do!  But I may be chasing you, got the Toxic, 1050mhz outta the box OCCT GPU stable, going to do the Rivatuner voltage mod to see if I can get 1150mhz as she is doing 1050mhz on just 1.3V but i dont wanna go higher than 1.4V even with the VapourX cooling system



hey tatty how goods that cooler really and how loud?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 14, 2009)

Speed for speed how much of a change does the i7 have over my Q9400?

I've managed just over 14k with 3.4 on my Q9400. Trying to get to 3.6 but my memory isn't playing nicely. Trying to wait for some D0s to show up at the local Microcenter, but its taking forever. Got everything just need the cpu. Thinking about jumping on some i7/4870 deal on newegg for a bad excuse to go trifire at the same time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

Binge said:


> No no no... this is the highest single card atm...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090313/0203132009.jpg
> 
> I didn't think I'd have to find this again lol



Next time show the one your talking about and not your 40k run again!  Nah, it's all good my man! 


Now, I'm going to  in the corner since I'm still on 280's


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Next time show the one your talking about and not your 40k run again!  Nah, it's all good my man!
> 
> 
> Now, I'm going to  in the corner since I'm still on 280's



crying because your on gtx280's, those should rock, i love the 280's//


----------



## Binge (Jun 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> binge has to beat this one of mine...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090517/Capture016.jpg


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ss with gpuz or it didn't happen.


----------



## Binge (Jun 14, 2009)

You want my clocks or something?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

SS of GPUZ as long as it doesn't Hide the babe! that's all I care about!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

as per the rules in the first post....


----------



## Binge (Jun 14, 2009)

this thread is never updated.  I don't care


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

i know... WTF. we deserve our fame as well as everyone else who contributes.

if this were WCG or F@H ppl would be bitching like crazy


----------



## Binge (Jun 14, 2009)

you'll get a GPU-z when I hit 42k.  I just want to take a break for tonight.  I took the whole rig down.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

i'll get 42k before you ha!

beat my 4x295s


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 14, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Tatty with physx on you won't beat a 285 gtx at the speeds mine was at , your cpu might out perform mine and make the score go up because my ram wasn't optimized at all, but no ati card but a dual gpu will touch that score in this bench. With physx off I was hitting 15,5000 or so. In the real world it would be alot closure



hehehehe, I have a little thing called an Asus 8800GT for Physx   But I was talking 2006 anyways.  You can always disable Physx in Vantage if you want a like for like comparison but I have not upped the volts on the card yet so i wont be in the running, probably not going to get time for a couple of days.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> as per the rules in the first post....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/Capture289.jpg



Ahhhhh so your screenie dont count cause you didnt put "add this" in the title


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2009)

Since this hasen't been updated since Febuary, we need someone else to take care of this thread. Please PM me if you wish to do so.  Thanks.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

it no one else takes it by sundown i'd be up for the task.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 14, 2009)

I wonder how two 250 gts 1 gb cards would perform? Can get two of them for 238.00 shipped with non reference coolers. I bet they would beat a 280 gtx and match a 285 gtx but that's a guess. Might be a good  poor man's folding unit. I wonder if to 4850 1 gb would out perform them?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

oooo wheee...

SCHMOKIN~!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

dayum.....

742mhz core


----------



## Binge (Jun 14, 2009)

insane fit, absolutely insane.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

Don't kill those cards Fits! Looking good man, Looking good!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 14, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I wonder how two 250 gts 1 gb cards would perform? Can get two of them for 238.00 shipped with non reference coolers. I bet they would beat a 280 gtx and match a 285 gtx but that's a guess. Might be a good  poor man's folding unit. I wonder if to 4850 1 gb would out perform them?



They are slightly faster than 4850's I think, so yes, they would probably beat a 280 and equal a 4890 certainly although if they were only 512MB cards they probably wouldnt compete in either high res or high detailed games.  TBH Tom you would be better off with 2 4770's @ 40nm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

FIT i know you can get that D0 higher bro.  Whats stopping you?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2009)

im toyin with the 295s.

im confident that i can get 42k but i want more than that. i want to do it at a lower cpu clock.

my goal is P42500


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2009)

So, your trying to hit 40kfor the GPU score alone man?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 14, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im toyin with the 295s.
> 
> im confident that i can get 42k but i want more than that. i want to do it at a lower cpu clock.
> 
> my goal is P42500



set your goals and go for them, nothing is impossible.  Good luck bro.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 14, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> They are slightly faster than 4850's I think, so yes, they would probably beat a 280 and equal a 4890 certainly although if they were only 512MB cards they probably wouldnt compete in either high res or high detailed games.  TBH Tom you would be better off with 2 4770's @ 40nm.



can't find any  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0048 106792627 1067947628&name=Radeon HD 4770 example


----------



## t_ski (Jun 15, 2009)

Fit, here's your high level run:






[/IMG]


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

shit i forgot about running H today.

as you can see i was pretty busy working on P42k

i'll see what i come up with tomorrow.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 15, 2009)

Fit, you need to come by my house and tweek for me for a change


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

lol... yeah. someday i'll come up that way.

the 295s are some beasts to tame thats for sure. 

i really dont have anyone else to go off of as far as clocks so its a matter of me getting the feel for the cards and what they want. 

i should SO try single 295. i bet i could get 750mhz to bench. 

im excited for tomorrow, i want to see P42k


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice i want a 295 to screw my 4870 crossfire


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

a new high score...


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 15, 2009)

Great Fitseries3  is nice to see the score's its hardcore


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

physx disabled


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 15, 2009)

Just out of curiosity fit... Are your 295's the Asus Mars with "280 gpus" or the older one with 275's?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

standard evga 295s. i got them the day they came out.


----------



## Nitroin (Jun 15, 2009)

Can my post be added to the classification?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2009)

Fits glad to see you saw 42k and was able to pass it! Woot! The other scores are just insane!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

you need some more OC on that 260


----------



## trt740 (Jun 15, 2009)

*here is a great comparison between a 260gtx 216 core and a 285 gtx*

This difference here is the 285 gtx has much better air cooling a Accelero 280 gtx extreme , which helps it overclock a bunch and the BFG 260 gtx is using stock cooling, still the 285 gtx is much faster. With the Accelero the 260 gtx would go higher but still for comparison sake both chips are 55nm.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 15, 2009)

Fits sorry about the edit , but the 260 gtx ram is maxed and the shaders are also maxed, but with better cooling the shaders would increase, not sure about the ram because as we know the 285 gtx does have a lot better memory. This 260 gtx is doing similar speeds to my 285 gtx at stock with the cpu at these speeds. Still not bad all things considered. Since the 260 gtx cost me new 159.00 and the 285 gtx set up the way I had it was would be 380.00+ .


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

thats why i like the 260 192. i've had 2 now that run 790mhz on stock cooler


----------



## trt740 (Jun 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> thats why i like the 260 192. i've had 2 now that run 790mhz on stock cooler



Yes I like them too when i bought this one at micro center I thought it was a 192 but it's not.  and it didn't say on the box. Still hell of a deal and no freaking rebate to hassle with.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 15, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I do!  But I may be chasing you, got the Toxic, 1050mhz outta the box OCCT GPU stable, going to do the Rivatuner voltage mod to see if I can get 1150mhz as she is doing 1050mhz on just 1.3V but i dont wanna go higher than 1.4V even with the VapourX cooling system



*Bench marks please !!!!!*


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Fits sorry about the edit , but the 260 gtx ram is maxed and the shaders are also maxed, but with better cooling the shaders would increase, not sure about the ram because as we know the 285 gtx does have a lot better memory. This 260 gtx is doing similar speeds to my 285 gtx at stock with the cpu at these speeds. Still not bad all things considered. Since the 260 gtx cost me new 159.00 and the 285 gtx set up the way I had it was would be 380.00+ .



But how do you think they would compare if you had my old Gainward 260 running against the 285 at 800mhz?  You want benchmarks, is that all you got? damn i was only a few points shy of that with my 275 at 760mhz core (it has the excellent Palit aftermarket sonic cooler)and that was with my CPU at 4.1gig, I have a screenie at home of that run that I will post tonight.

Please do wake me up again when you get a good run going so I can put the 4890 at 1100mhz thru it's paces.


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 16, 2009)

i oc't my processor for the first time i am no die hard overclocker lol


----------



## trt740 (Jun 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> But how do you think they would compare if you had my old Gainward 260 running against the 285 at 800mhz?  You want benchmarks, is that all you got? damn i was only a few points shy of that with my 275 at 760mhz core (it has the excellent Palit aftermarket sonic cooler)and that was with my CPU at 4.1gig, I have a screenie at home of that run that I will post tonight.
> 
> Please do wake me up again when you get a good run going so I can put the 4890 at 1100mhz thru it's paces.



chicken post those 4890 speeds now !!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 18, 2009)

Figured I would post my own GTX 280 versus GTX 275 runs....

My XFX GTX 280:






My EVGA GTX 275 Superclocked, and clocked even more:





A bit sad really, but I was tipped by erocker to try it, and he was right the GTX 275 easily handles the GTX 280's (tho my 280 isnt a great clocker  ).


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2009)

pretty nice there Sneeky! Very nice.. Yeah, it blows that the 280 you have can't perform well... But, hey, it plays the games right!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> pretty nice there Sneeky! Very nice.. Yeah, it blows that the 280 you have can't perform well... But, hey, it plays the games right!



Yeah it will run anything at stock, no real need to clock it for daily use. Just a bit in shock that this card handles my 280 so easily tho.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2009)

That is true.. only bad part is that it doesn't have any "soft" mods via the 275.. bummer... also like the PPD... 6.66


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 18, 2009)

trt740 said:


> chicken post those 4890 speeds now !!!



Now if I beat that score that you have with physx enabled because i use the 8800GT you just know you will cry "but thats 2 cards against my one"  so lets have a level playing field and do a run with Physx disabled, or of course 2006, I know you like that one, have no idea how this card will do in 2006, I think the best i got with the 275 is just over 22,000.


----------



## Cool Mike (Jun 20, 2009)

tatty, come over to the 4890 vaporx forum and help me get riva tuner vcore tweak working.
Tried my best. Need a little help. Thanks. I want 1100 Mhz core!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 20, 2009)

is Vantage easier on CPU stablity then 3dmark 06 I have heard that it is but is it true? If so i maybe able to get a run at 3.3ghz


----------



## Wile E (Jun 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is Vantage easier on CPU stablity then 3dmark 06 I have heard that it is but is it true? If so i maybe able to get a run at 3.3ghz



Vantage seems to be easier on clocks all the way around.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Vantage seems to be easier on clocks all the way around.



thank you. Maybe i will try for higher then on everything. but not tonight


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 20, 2009)

Cool Mike said:


> tatty, come over to the 4890 vaporx forum and help me get riva tuner vcore tweak working.
> Tried my best. Need a little help. Thanks. I want 1100 Mhz core!



When?  let me know when you are on next by PM and we can get together, I cant make it today though as I am going out and I have my birthday party tonight!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2009)

happy birthday tatty!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> happy birthday tatty!!!!



Thanks it's actually tomorrow which is fathers day here but Party is tonight.


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 20, 2009)

ooh happy Birthday then, Tatty One


----------



## trt740 (Jun 20, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks it's actually tomorrow which is fathers day here but Party is tonight.



happy* 65th Tatty*


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> happy* 65th Tatty*



:shadedshu


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 20, 2009)

Happy B-Day Tatty, any link to a bench on your 275?  I'd love to get some numbers on preformance/overclocking


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2009)

happy cake day tatty.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wait, Cake?!  Will there be cake?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 20, 2009)

happy bday tatty


----------



## trt740 (Jun 20, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Happy B-Day Tatty, any link to a bench on your 275?  I'd love to get some numbers on preformance/overclocking



or his toxic?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 20, 2009)

trt740 said:


> or his toxic?



No, no ATi for me for a while.  I'm going to be an SLI SLUT for a minute. 

Seriously I like what I've seen I really like the 275's.  I'm thinking two should be enough Well, um maybe three


----------



## trt740 (Jun 20, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> No, no ATi for me for a while.  I'm going to be an SLI SLUT for a minute.
> 
> Seriously I like what I've seen I really like the 275's.  I'm thinking two should be enough Well, um maybe three



I have a 260 gtx 216 and when overclocked to it's max it will match all the ATI cards out and I think if you currently own a 280 gtx or 260 gtx it's pointless to upgrade to anything less than 4870 x2 or  295 gtx. Unless you are like me and just like to play around. You could SLI or crossfire as well but going from say a single 4870 to a 4890, 260gtx, 280 gtx etc is really not going to improve anything because they are all great cards and not much separates any of them when overclocked. Really the thing to pay extra for is the best cooler, or build in enough room savings wise to add a good cooler. The best true reference cooler made is on the 200 gtx series.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 21, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Happy B-Day Tatty, any link to a bench on your 275?  I'd love to get some numbers on preformance/overclocking



This was just a run in 2006 with the CPU at 4gig, I cannot find the 4.2gig one I did that gave me about another 800 or 900 points, Cant even find my Vantage runs, I think it was because my results profile was full so Orb didnt save it  .............And thanks for the best wishes guys..... it was a mad, bad party, feeling a bit rough now.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 21, 2009)

Happy B-Day old man

I guess it's time for a refill on the old people drugs?


----------



## Nitroin (Jun 25, 2009)

*Add This*

Here mine:






I think is not a bad score, considering the 3 year old vga.


----------



## JESTER (Jun 27, 2009)

add this please,not sure how good a score it is tho first ever run of vantage at moderate clocks and cards at stock


----------



## t_ski (Jul 1, 2009)

I tried a little OC on the 295's with 4.3 GHz:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

good run tski


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 1, 2009)

damn... that vcore is a bit high for that clock. even with HT on. 

im running 1.38v 4.45ghz with HT on no problems.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> damn... that vcore is a bit high for that clock. even with HT on.
> 
> im running 1.38v 4.45ghz with HT on no problems.



maybe he just wanetd to make sure it wouldn't crash


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 1, 2009)

with i7s you can cheat in vantage.

idk if i should let the cat out the bag though.

and NO... I didnt cheat for my high scores. 

the cheat is to get high scores at lower clocks.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> maybe he just wanetd to make sure it wouldn't crash



It's not just stable enough for a quick bench, but it's 24/7 stable at this setting.

Fit needs to explain his comment about clocks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 1, 2009)

everyone with an i7 try this...

clock to 3.8ghz with HT on and get it stable as you normally would without changing a whole lot. 

post me a vantage run of that.

THEN...

up your QPI speed a bit and rerun the same bench.

post that score.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Add this* please, I think I might be new #1 for ATI cards 






20 k is very close, but so far with my clocks already pushing the limits.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> everyone with an i7 try this...
> 
> clock to 3.8ghz with HT on and get it stable as you normally would without changing a whole lot.
> 
> ...



I don't have the option in my BIOS.  It's either full-speed (where it's @ now) or slow-mode, and I wouldn't even think of running that there :shadedshu


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have the option to pick 4.8, 5.something, and 6.8 Gts in my BIOS.  I always bluescreen when running 4.0+ and trying to go with any setting over 4.8 gts, but I will try it next time I go into BIOS


----------



## t_ski (Jul 1, 2009)

By the way, you can see my QPI in the CPU-z shot as 3691.  In the BIOS is shows as 7.39X GT


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 1, 2009)

sorry... i meant uncore

raise the uncore speed/multi


----------



## t_ski (Jul 1, 2009)

Uncore = NB, right?  Currently set at 3260 or twice Dram.  Do you need to up NB vcc or anything?


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 1, 2009)

Would the normal Uncore be a x4 memory and x8 Uncore, which is what I used to use with my C0, now I am able to get away with x4 memory and x9 Uncore, which is now the same frequency as the QPI, so QPI=Uncore and it seems to be helping my stability, do you think jumping up Uncore to x10 or even x11 with help with benchmarks?  And to increase Uncore, I should be able just to give the IOH some more voltage or is there another setting to overclock the IOH?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 1, 2009)

Slightly higher uncore (and I couldn't resist a slightly higher GPU OC):


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 1, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Uncore = NB, right?  Currently set at 3260 or twice Dram.  Do you need to up NB vcc or anything?



you shouldnt have to up anything at 3.8ghz but you miight have to depending on your current settings.

uncore is sorta the NB but not technically.

if uncore should ideally be more than 2x memory.

so if mem is at 12x you are required 24x uncore to post but i use 26x - 28x on the uncore when possible. you can go higher but sometimes it lacks stability.


----------



## SystemViper (Jul 1, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Slightly higher uncore (and I couldn't resist a slightly higher GPU OC):
> 
> http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/9367/38697.jpg



Nice run, looks like your starting to blaze those 295's 

also 4.3 bench stable, that getting up there...


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 1, 2009)

With the 295's are the Nvidia Reference samples as good as say a EVGA or BFG brand?  Are they like an ES sample but only a GPU?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you shouldnt have to up anything at 3.8ghz but you miight have to depending on your current settings.
> 
> uncore is sorta the NB but not technically.
> 
> ...



the most i've ran my uncore is 20x .  im a sissy boy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

FIT

what do you think about this score.  You have topped that along with members here on water cooled CPU and the rest on air!  I know his clocks are not very high on the GPU, but hes alot higher on the CPU 

I just think he should be higher.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2009)

uncore is still low. thats why he's getting the bottleneck effect. something i mentioned yesterday


----------



## t_ski (Jul 2, 2009)

QPI is low, too.  Plus, the GPU core speeds could be much higher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> uncore is still low. thats why he's getting the bottleneck effect. something i mentioned yesterday



still think its low, meh!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2009)

it can run up to the same speed as the core....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

hopefully thats his issue, if not total fail if you ask me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2009)

he's still got almost 100mhz room to go on the 295s as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> he's still got almost 100mhz room to go on the 295s as well



yeah i was noticing that too!.  how high you think that setup can go?  with that high of CPU clock...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2009)

EDIT: even higher now. I think this is the max that my card can do. Any higher and i have to up the voltage and that causes OCP(aka OVP) to kick in and kill the fun


----------



## Nitroin (Jul 24, 2009)

Can the physix trick be done on the ATi side as well?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

Nitroin said:


> Can the physix trick be done on the ATi side as well?



you need an Nvidia card to run it.  People get 8800's or similar cards that are fairly in expensive to do this.  However you can get a GTX260 to run physx like fit3series did


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Add this*


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 29, 2009)

How about an almost 4k improvement from my best 3.4ghz Q9400 to 4ghz i7. So close too but could quite get there without touching the cards stable speeds of 800/950.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 31, 2009)

*18k oh yea!*

How do you guys get GPU-z to show the right speeds? Mine just shows stock clocks even though it is 800/950 and stable in all games I play for hours on end. Anyway, finally nailed that 18k with room....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 31, 2009)

whats the highest a 8800GT can score in vantage?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

early days yet


----------



## trt740 (Aug 4, 2009)

*first run with my new 295 gtx*







The only thing I didn't like about my new card is I had to remove(clip off) one of the annoying PCIE plastic thumb clips because this cards so big , and the clip (which as far as I can tell does nothing) was attempting to scratch my new card. This is one hell of a card.  (art work by my 12 year old is a bonus as well) . 

Also for those of you wondering about power supplys my OCZ Game Stream 600 watt handles this video card without it's rails moving at all. That's with the GPUs oced to ,700/ 1500/2300, under 100 percent stress using OCCT GPU and my CPU at 3.9ghz using prime 95 100 percent stress using both programs at the same time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 4, 2009)

nice score man... Yeah, it's a pain about the clip... But, glad its in and running!

As for the art work.. I don't feel it's a Trt screen unless I saw pony stuff, or this art work!!!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> nice score man... Yeah, it's a pain about the clip... But, glad its in and running!
> 
> As for the art work.. I don't feel it's a Trt screen unless I saw pony stuff, or this art work!!!



When I saw the score first thing I thought was how close your 280 gtx are in sli.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, it is pretty close.. I need to get my cards together and clock this to 4.5ghz so I can see how much it is there.. I just haven't had the time to play.. lol


----------



## rake (Aug 5, 2009)

*Add this*




Bah! Still can't figure out in-line images.

Anyway, gfx is maxed out at stock voltage, but plenty to do still with the cpu...


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 6, 2009)

still have room to push the cpu but the 4870 is at max clock stock voltage.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 6, 2009)

trt740 said:


> When I saw the score first thing I thought was how close your 280 gtx are in sli.



nice run with that gtx295, you got to love the raw power those cards have, i ran one of mine with a mod stream 600w with no problems, 
those OCz power supplies rock.  Nice work, how high you gonna push that 295...


----------



## trt740 (Aug 6, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> nice run with that gtx295, you got to love the raw power those cards have, i ran one of mine with a mod stream 600w with no problems,
> those OCz power supplies rock.  Nice work, how high you gonna push that 295...



that's it's for now and the reason is because there is no reason to go higher . The cards beyond overkill for now.


----------



## Wartz (Aug 15, 2009)

My first crossfire entry.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 22, 2009)

11th place for this single GTX275 @ 745/1260/1580 and my i7 at 3.7Ghz:
*14816*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 22, 2009)

got you beat with my new killer rig...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2009)

that has to be hell of a bottleneck but nice to see a sempron doing some benchs


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 22, 2009)

im gonna hit 20k



you just watch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

well done fit, nice to see you with an AMD rig


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 22, 2009)

progress...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> progress...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090822/Capture008.jpg



closer and closer to 20k!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 22, 2009)

i pulled a high 18 but damn thing froze when i went to grab a screenshot.

i'll get it though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i pulled a high 18 but damn thing froze when i went to grab a screenshot.
> 
> i'll get it though.



what clock speed for the CPU?  Or you had the cards higher?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 22, 2009)

284 x 11

gpus same

its running 300 x 10 now but i've turned it off for the night


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 284 x 11
> 
> gpus same
> 
> its running 300 x 10 now but i've turned it off for the night



yeah, give it a rest man.  Go back at it tomorrow fresh 

man now, that I got a better clocking CPU, I wish i had crossfire


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 22, 2009)

i wish i could find a am3 SLI board but they never made them. i guess the idea was scrapped.

it was announced in January but still no show.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i wish i could find a am3 SLI board but they never made them. i guess the idea was scrapped.
> 
> it was announced in January but still no show.



this is not sli?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131383


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 22, 2009)

yes but not ddr3.

there is supposed to be a m4n82 premium with am3 + ddr3 but i guess it got scrapped


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes but not ddr3.
> 
> there is supposed to be a m4n82 premium with am3 + ddr3 but i guess it got scrapped



missed the part about DDR3.  Dammit!!  yeah I haven't seen any with DDR3 support


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 28, 2009)

SLI Evga 275's for 26k w/ i7 at 3.1Ghz:







Woot!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 28, 2009)

good good

now crank it!


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 28, 2009)

Exactly, thats 3rd on HWbot after I submit a 28k+ run!


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 31, 2009)

Introducing W7 64bit RC running 2xHD4770s.

From what I have seen it doesn't look like ATI does well with Vantage.  







http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1371302


----------



## trt740 (Aug 31, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> SLI Evga 275's for 26k w/ i7 at 3.1Ghz:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090827/SLIVantage.jpg
> 
> Woot!!



Those 275 gtx are faster than my 295 gtx by a bunch


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Add This*

http://hwbot.org/listResults.do?userId=20710&applicationId=17


http://hwbot.org/listResults.do?userId=20710&applicationId=17


This test requires that one turn off physix for video cards. If you follow this the boards will be completely altered from what they are now and the ATI crowd will move up. Submissions made to Hwbot will clean this up...


----------



## trt740 (Aug 31, 2009)

ati is not faster even without physx when the  oth companies cards are max overclocked. The 4890s are already tapped out or near so and that's not the case with the geforce cards. However, without physx it's a lot closer and to be fair in some games ATI is faster, but that snot generally true and faster is a relative thing. They are close enough in the real world to be on pair with each other.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

trt740 said:


> ati is not faster even without physx when the  oth companies cards are max overclocked. The 4890s are already tapped out or near so and that's not the case with the geforce cards. However, without physx it's a lot closer and to be fair in some games ATI is faster, but that snot generally true and faster is a relative thing. They are close enough in the real world to be on pair with each other.



Nothing mentioned about "faster"...the bench just should be run without Physx to be fair to all and give a better comparison between setups.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 31, 2009)

So are you turning Physx off before the bench or just omitting the second cpu test?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> http://hwbot.org/listResults.do?userId=20710&applicationId=17
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/listResults.do?userId=20710&applicationId=17
> ...





rickss69 said:


> Nothing mentioned about "faster"...the bench just should be run without Physx to be fair to all and give a better comparison between setups.


This isn't an official competition. We leave physx allowed because a lot of us like to tinker with it. This thread isn't about comparing ATI and nVidia. If you look at the main score list, it's mostly about comparing ATI vs ATI and nVidia vs nVidia, so Physx doesn't really matter.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> So are you turning Physx off before the bench or just omitting the second cpu test?



Go to nvidia control panel and disable physx and then run the bench. Run the performance bench as it is already configured.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wile E said:


> This isn't an official competition. We leave physx allowed because a lot of us like to tinker with it. This thread isn't about comparing ATI and nVidia. If you look at the main score list, it's mostly about comparing ATI vs ATI and nVidia vs nVidia, so Physx doesn't really matter.



So, if I post a run with physx enabled at say, 4800MHz, all would be impressed? That is not what I think most are looking for here. I know all about the competition angle of the bench as I am globally ranked on Hwbot. I was just saying it would be more informative to run the bench without physx...that is what this is all about, correct? Thanks


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 31, 2009)

Right, just checking. I'll make a run with it and check the differences.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Right, just checking. I'll make a run with it and check the differences.



You will see a greatly reduced cpu score.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> So, if I post a run with physx enabled at say, 4800MHz, all would be impressed? That is not what I think most are looking for here. I know all about the competition angle of the bench as I am globally ranked on Hwbot. I was just saying it would be more informative to run the bench without physx...that is what this is all about, correct? Thanks



It would be more informative for competitive benchers, but that's not what most that come to this thread are after. And yeah, people would love to see your 4.8 physx run here. Just dig thru the thread a little and look for some of fitseries3 posts. Almost all of his are with physx, with the occasional non-Physx run thrown in to answer a request.

And you don't have to tell me about competition angle either, I was sponsored by Palit USA for benching before they pulled out of the market. I'm just saying that's not what this thread is about. Nor is it about directly comparing ATI and NV. Directly comparing ATI and NV is the only real reason to disable Physx (aside from official competitive benching).


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 31, 2009)

turning off PhysX does not affect my GPU score at all.  20K gpu eitner way.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry, but I have never run a physx enabled Vantage run. Tell you what I will do...I will make a physx run on my game rig if you think all would like to see. It will be the one currently in my specs. Thanks


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Sorry, but I have never run a physx enabled Vantage run. Tell you what I will do...I will make a physx run on my game rig if you think all would like to see. It will be the one currently in my specs. Thanks



I'd actually love to see it. It's neat to see the difference between Physx and non-Physx.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is my game rig that is in my specs. I made you a run with and without Physx for comparison. I could have tweaked and put the 295's in, but you know what the outcome would be. This is just an every day gamer that runs just as presented. Besides, I just like how my little Zotac's perform in games.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2009)

Pretty darn good for a pair of single-slot air cooled 8800's.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 31, 2009)

The difference for me is about 6k marks.  I think I'll leave Phsx on for my ego.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Pretty darn good for a pair of single-slot air cooled 8800's.



Thanks - I have had them on my bench rig at 751/1840/1036 on air...they are some beasts! Netted me a gold cup in Vantage also btw.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> The difference for me is about 6k marks.  I think I'll leave Phsx on for my ego.



LOL! I know the feeling...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Thanks - I have had them on my bench rig at 751/1840/1036 on air...they are some beasts! Netted me a gold cup in Vantage also btw.



I really wish I still had my 8800's left over from my sponsorship. My scores would be so much better with more recent drivers compared to what I have posted on hwbot.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

Darn you guys for goading me into benching my gamer lol. 

Here is the same set-up with HT enabled and no Physx. Had to bump vcore tho...


----------



## Edito (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi ppl here is my new Vantage score using my new XFX GTX 285 (Stock) this card is awsome...

http://img.techpowerup.org/090907/Updated Vantage Score.jpg


----------



## Boneface (Sep 12, 2009)

This is mine with new card OCed and cpu at 3.2


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 12, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Darn you guys for goading me into benching my gamer lol.
> 
> Here is the same set-up with HT enabled and no Physx. Had to bump vcore tho...
> 
> ...



volts are a little high,eh? and temperatures too... i hope you dont run this longer than for a bench run?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> volts are a little high,eh? and temperatures too... i hope you dont run this longer than for a bench run?



Ok - I tamed her down a little...forgive, I'm so used to phase lol.


----------



## Boneface (Sep 13, 2009)

New one at 706/1522/1215


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Add This*

P9483

HIS 4870 1GB
OC'd
Core: 882
Mem: 1050 (runs 1100 but no noticable gain, stable at 1050)
(Max. temps not over 65 degrees C..)

(Running GTA IV average 44fps with the core and gddr5 both downclocked to just 500Mhz)


----------



## Boneface (Sep 15, 2009)

MY newest one after a reformat cpu still at 3.6


----------



## Binge (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm... 295 wars


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> Hmmm... 295 wars
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/09252009.png



Turn off PhysX and let's see what you got bro. Those card clocks suggest water cooled...


----------



## bobseptic (Sep 27, 2009)

*4870x2 @ i7*

i7 920   18842 vantage score


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091003/Capture012-20091003.jpg



those cards are still pretty kick ass man, I believe they scale lot better in 06 though.   Thanks for sharing that however


----------



## Edito (Oct 7, 2009)

Updated Vantage Score with CPU @3.7Ghz and GPU @Stock...

http://img.techpowerup.org/091007/BenchMark Updated CPU@3.7Ghz GPU@Stock.jpg


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> those cards are still pretty kick ass man, I believe they scale lot better in 06 though.   Thanks for sharing that however



here is mine 





 hows that for a 8800gt


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is mine  http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/vantage4.png hows that for a 8800gt



how come you got higher, he should have gotten higher with the i7 and physx.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how come you got higher, he should have gotten higher with the i7 and physx.



He beat him in the graphics test with a higher core clock.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how come you got higher, he should have gotten higher with the i7 and physx.



look at the GPU clocks bro i am pushing them alot higher and i also have Physx on 
gotta keep in mind i'm running about 1.3v into my GPU. I am willing to bet he is running stock 1.05 or 1.1v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

for some reason I just didn't think the little Phenom could do it against the i7.  but the extra clocks on the card really helped it become possible.

about physx, sorry.  That was what we would call a blonde moment,  just that im not a girl and im not blonde!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> for some reason I just didn't think the little Phenom could do it against the i7.  but the extra clocks on the card really helped it become possible.
> 
> about physx, sorry.  That was what we would call a blonde moment,  just that im not a girl and im not blonde!


 it happens to all of us. Also keep in mind that "little phenom" was running a fairly high NB(don't remember what speed it was for sure) and the system was also tweaked as much as i could possibly get it and still run the benchmark. yes the extra clocks on the card can make a big difference


----------



## Wile E (Oct 7, 2009)

Once you turn on Physx acceleration, the cpu almost becomes a non-factor in Vantage. Going from 3600 to 4400 Mhz on my QX netted me a whopping 30pts with Physx on.

I still wish I had my good 8800 left. These new drivers really upped the performance in benches. I had the good one clocked to 925 linked in Vantage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it happens to all of us. Also keep in mind that "little phenom" was running a fairly high NB(don't remember what speed it was for sure) and the system was also tweaked as much as i could possibly get it and still run the benchmark. yes the extra clocks on the card can make a big difference



I didn't mean little Phenom in a bad way.  I had a few of them, and will have another eventually.  Just waiting for the moment to be right


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I didn't mean little Phenom in a bad way.  I had a few of them, and will have another eventually.  Just waiting for the moment to be right



i took it in a bad way... mistake on my part  I want to get my hands on a Phenom II


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i took it in a bad way... mistake on my part  I want to get my hands on a Phenom II



Shit, the only reason that I don't have one now is because I had a moment of crysis and sold the whole rig for $250.  DFI 790FX, Phenom II 940, 1GB 4850, TT 650W PSU, and something else I forgot.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Shit, the only reason that I don't have one now is because I had a moment of crysis and sold the whole rig for $250.  DFI 790FX, Phenom II 940, 1GB 4850, TT 650W PSU, and something else I forgot.



someone got a steal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> someone got a steal.



yeah, close friend of mine.  I just couldn't give him the RAM, that was it.


----------



## mackmurder (Oct 8, 2009)

*Updated Cpu,Vga and PSU*

E7400 oc'd 3.4  ASUS GTX 260 stock


----------



## trt740 (Oct 9, 2009)

*First run with new 5850 at default voltage against 285 gtx*






  5850





 285 gtx

remember the 285 gtx is using physx


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 9, 2009)

hey..


would anyone like it if i started a new thread for vantage?

maybe we could do it differently.

perhaps use Entry instead of performance


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 9, 2009)

that 5850 is a beast


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

And to think the 5870 is even better


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2009)

trt740 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091009/5850.jpg  5850
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091009/vantage.jpg 285 gtx
> 
> remember the 285 gtx is using physx



Do a run without Physx.


----------



## Binge (Oct 11, 2009)

physx didn't really add much to the score then, did it?  Both GPU tests are pretty close.


----------



## Edito (Oct 11, 2009)

i don't think the 5850 is a beast i think its a good card a very good card but the 5870x2 will be a beast with no doubt...


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 11, 2009)

10% OC on the 285, and still behind HD5850 ~300 points, and cost $259, nothing better you can get with that price right now. Damn, when will NVIDIA release their DX11 cards!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2009)

Guys, does this look right?






EDIT:

Added a little bit of an OC to the cards.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking good man!! 

Now, just get a bigger PSU and you'll be all set!!! That's probably what's holding you back right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Looking good man!!
> 
> Now, just get a bigger PSU and you'll be all set!!! That's probably what's holding you back right?



Thanks bro!

Nah it was me being careless. Trying to set the ram clock too high on the new MSI card.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 13, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> Nah it was me being careless. Trying to set the ram clock too high on the new MSI card.



 Nice one man! playing to much at start can do that!!!  Good thing it was you playing with your... that you can "Blind" yourself with..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2009)

Think I can bust out 15k if I can crank my cpu a little more.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 15, 2009)

*benching clock 285 gtx 24/7 clock 5850 gtx*



Wile E said:


> Do a run without Physx.




Would love too but I sold it long ago and that 285 gtx clock was benching stable only the 5850's clocks is 24/7 clock as is this one below. The gpu score is what you want to look at because the cpu score is jacket up by physx.



kid41212003 said:


> 10% OC on the 285, and still behind HD5850 ~300 points, and cost $259, nothing better you can get with that price right now. Damn, when will NVIDIA release their DX11 cards!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 15, 2009)

preetty sweet scores TRT!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> preetty sweet scores TRT!



and there are many faster 5850's. Mine hates high voltage.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 15, 2009)

*here it is against my old 295 gtx*



trt740 said:


> Would love too but I sold it long ago and that 285 gtx clock was benching stable only the 5850's clocks is 24/7 clock as is this one below. The gpu score is what you want to look at because the cpu score is jacket up by physx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://img.techpowerup.org/090803/first run 295 gtx.jpg


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 16, 2009)

cant see 

404 not found


----------



## t_ski (Oct 16, 2009)

It got truncated since he used spaces.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 16, 2009)

Busted a 15k run


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 16, 2009)

looking good, looking good!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

good job Shaun


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2009)

dispite 100% discouragement im attempting to get this working...


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 16, 2009)

What OS are you running ?

i would think win 7 beta builds will yield better chance of getting it to work


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2009)

7 x64 7600

i have SLI enabled but i think its only 2 cards.

if i knew how to rewrite the SLI algorithm i would


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 7 x64 7600
> 
> i have SLI enabled but i think its only 2 cards.
> 
> if i knew how to rewrite the SLI algorithm i would



Ill google around and see if i can find anything, would like to see a sick score


----------



## Boneface (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine so far with new i5 setup


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hey..
> 
> 
> would anyone like it if i started a new thread for vantage?
> ...



I think thats a great idea ! See how it scales with quality....Let the myths be BUSTED!
DO IT I will post with in minutes the scores...come on ..come on...COME ON AND DO IT
 p
     l
      e
        a
          s
            e


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 16, 2009)

Well here is my new one with my 295 at stock/ 24/7 clock on cpu


----------



## Asylum (Oct 17, 2009)

Just got this one going.
Going to break 40k if it kills me lol.


----------



## Binge (Oct 17, 2009)

Try harder, both fit and I passed 41k


----------



## Asylum (Oct 17, 2009)

Hell yea there it is.
Bout time i hit it. If my stupid CPU score wasnt flaking out i could break 42k.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats awesome asylum, congrats! Here's my 17.9k run, haha






Can't believe it was almost 100F today, its the fricking middle of October, come on fall weather!!!!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091016/GTX 295 Stock run.jpg
> 
> Well here is my new one with my 295 at stock/ 24/7 clock on cpu



wow thats nice.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 18, 2009)

My PR for 2 HD4770s Xfired.







http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=1411203&compareResultType=19


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 19, 2009)

*Add This*

I have a *Palit GTX275 896MB* OCed to *735/1260/1630*
I have a *Intel Q6600* Quad-Core CPU OCed to *3810MHz*


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 20, 2009)

New ATI 9.1 beta drivers put a very nice boost for my Vantage score. New PR with these drivers on first run with lower clock then I have done in the past.







http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1514443


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 20, 2009)

ill be in on the board


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 20, 2009)

That's 3dm06 ste. This is Vantage silly


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 20, 2009)

eh?

ok ok were can i get it


----------



## Asylum (Oct 21, 2009)

You can download it here.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/3DMark-Vantage-(Build-1.0.1)-download-1906.html


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 22, 2009)

Single HD5850 breaking 18,000+.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 23, 2009)

only i dont get why do i got x12 multiplier only before was x20 and in bios it shows 20 but in windows only 12.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2009)

speed step?


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Single HD5850 breaking 18,000+.
> 
> http://minidriven.com/GreenMachine/SolidVantageSCoreHD5850.jpg



Not like it matters since no one updates this thread, but you should show the results from Vantage itself, so we can see the fps and GPU/CPU scores.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> speed step?



oh yes now i got back my 4.11Ghz and memory shows ok.I just forgot to set in bios turbo mode.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 24, 2009)

*first run with 5770 at 1000 core*

core 1020/ ram near DDR5 6000


----------



## trt740 (Oct 24, 2009)

*unreal*

http://img.techpowerup.org/091023/5770 vantage935.jpg


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 24, 2009)

Please update my score in post 2865


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 24, 2009)

erocker said:


> Not like it matters since no one updates this thread, but you should show the results from Vantage itself, so we can see the fps and GPU/CPU scores.



http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=1523825&compareResultType=19


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 24, 2009)

trt740 said:


> core 1020/ ram near DDR5 6000
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091023/5770 vantage850.jpg





Looking good! 

PhysX free baby!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 25, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Please update my score in post 2865



Thread hasn't been updated in a long time. I doubt it's gonna happen any time soon, if at all.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 25, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Thread hasn't been updated in a long time. I doubt it's gonna happen any time soon, if at all.



What a pitty which all the 5xxx series rolling in


----------



## BraveSoul (Oct 25, 2009)

ADD THIS




325mhz overclock on core, stock air cooling  

---------------------------------------
share your ATI 5xxx results here|what is ur favorite 4x4 game|what video cards have you owned


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nearly 27k:






Prepping for TRISLI!!!! Woot!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 30, 2009)

Dang, mlee - that's a lot of vcore.

I just ran this:


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 30, 2009)

T-Ski, dont be jealous:


----------



## t_ski (Oct 30, 2009)

Of what?   I haven't even OC'ed the cards yet.  That's coming soon


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2009)

mlee, don't be jealous


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 31, 2009)

Bah, my ram is at 800MHz at 8-8-8 

I've got one less gpu than you keep in mind


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2009)

That's only the third 3DV run I've made on this board: one @ stock, one with CPU @ 4.2GHz and vids @ stock, one with the CPU and vids OC'ed.  I've only been overclocking this board for less than 24 hours and still haven't tweaked everything in place.  It all will come in time


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2009)

fuck both yall.... JK

haha!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2009)

Is that your highest Steve?  I'm gunnin' for ya


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Dang, mlee - that's a lot of vcore.



I just noticed you are running a C0, which probably explains the extra voltage.  Nevermind the earlier comment


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

good run FIT.


----------



## adam99leit (Oct 31, 2009)

*Add This*

here is my vantage run


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 17, 2009)

*does this seem right*

little on the low side dont u think?


----------



## PNhem (Nov 19, 2009)

Add this please.

Thanks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 19, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> little on the low side dont u think?



maybe alittle but not much... Do you have your Nvidia driver settings set to performance in the control panel? also turn PhysX on that will boost your score nicely


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 19, 2009)

*better then last run*

this is what i get with PhysX on, never noticed much of a difference with performance, its set to quality, still not that good as i expected, ill give it another run see if it makes a difference thanks


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 19, 2009)

crap i meant this one


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> crap i meant this one



Matching it up with the other scores on the list. It's spot-on.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 19, 2009)

is it fair to have physx on?

Ive seen others with old amd setups, with way slower cpu clock speeds match my score, but in 3dmark06/o5/ and 3d2001se i keep up with phenom II quads


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> is it fair to have physx on?



It doesn't matter. As far as the compilation goes, Nvidia cards have PhysX on. The fact is, you are getting the proper score for you hardware. It is a benchmark, and doesn't necissarilly reflect real world performance.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> is it fair to have physx on?
> 
> Ive seen others with old amd setups, with way slower cpu clock speeds match my score, but in 3dmark06/o5/ and 3d2001se i keep up with phenom II quads



If you throw it to Hwbot, they will never take the oc's that you post with physx, because of the fact it's not shown via both ati/nvidia.. 

Pnysx, just gives the stress off the CPU that ati doesn't..


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 19, 2009)

time i finished vantage run it was too late to post up cpu-z and gpu-z, just lazy lol


----------



## Binge (Nov 19, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> time i finished vantage run it was too late to post up cpu-z and gpu-z, just lazy lol



hahahahaha excuses on an internet forum for lack of motivation 

run/windows button>type 'gpuz'>press enter
run/windows button>type 'cpuz'>press enter

done


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 19, 2009)

fine ill give it another go have to run one more pass anyways, binge your a joker lol


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 19, 2009)

so close to 8k, will try different video card drivers


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> hahahahaha excuses on an internet forum for lack of motivation
> 
> run/windows button>type 'gpuz'>press enter
> run/windows button>type 'cpuz'>press enter
> ...



 I've got lazier: pinning cpu-z and gpu-z to W7 quick launch

I realized how bad I was getting when I was talking to my brother-in-law about my new mx mouse and how I programmed one of the buttons for double left click. He laughed.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

*Add This*

here is mine with SLI 8800GT's on a 790gx chipset


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 29, 2009)

hows that possible to run sli with 790gx chipset


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 29, 2009)

shocked with the score u pulled off, all amd 6400+ and down bottlenecks any mid to high end card never mind two lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> shocked with the score u pulled off, all amd 6400+ and down bottlenecks any mid to high end card never mind two lol


lol I know i need a new CPU.I miss my phenom  also look at the voltage i had to run 


Corduroy_Jr said:


> hows that possible to run sli with 790gx chipset



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=60844
I used the HAL mod found in that thread


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh it works. I ran 2 280s on a 790FX  If i had a SLI bridge it woulda worked great.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Oh it works. I ran 2 280s on a 790FX  If i had a SLI bridge it woulda worked great.



my problem is i don't have a bridge But i'm supposed to be getting one sent to me


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 29, 2009)

if i add my other 8800gt with m2n-sli-deluxe what 3dmark06 or vantage scores would i get


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 29, 2009)

one card i pull 13,399 in 3dmark06, 3dmark vantage 7669


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> lol I know i need a new CPU.I miss my phenom  also look at the voltage i had to run
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=60844
> I used the HAL mod found in that thread



dont try to use XP, it wont work. from our knowledge, 
only Vista 64 and Win 7 64 work, until now.
with win7, SLI hack was a charm!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> if i add my other 8800gt with m2n-sli-deluxe what 3dmark06 or vantage scores would i get



I would say around 13-14k


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 29, 2009)

thats for vantage u say? what about 3dmark06, also what it i did this hack mod, for m4a79 deluxe p2 940 at 3.6ghz, with 2 8800gt's what scores do i expect to get


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> thats for vantage u say? what about 3dmark06, also what it i did this hack mod, for m4a79 deluxe p2 940 at 3.6ghz, with 2 8800gt's what scores do i expect to get



06 i would think around 3dm06 15-18k with the X2 
The PII 940 2 8800GT's vantage ~16k 3dm06 ~20k

Keep in mind that is just a idea and i'm sure not a vary good one. 3dm06 doesn't seem to scale well with SLI so i don't think you would see alot higher score. now vantage on the other hand is almost 2x higher from what it was with 1 8800GT


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 29, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> thats for vantage u say? what about 3dmark06, also what it i did this hack mod, for m4a79 deluxe p2 940 at 3.6ghz, with 2 8800gt's what scores do i expect to get



look at my system. it just scored 19134 in 3dmark 06.
you should get similiar results with the phenom, about 16-18k


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> look at my system. it just scored 19134 in 3dmark 06.
> you should get similiar results with the phenom, about 16-18k



 sweet will try both configs early this week, ill post some screen shots


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 29, 2009)

all i need is a extra 8800gt, any knows who's selling for cheap


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 29, 2009)

this way i can leave my 8800gt with asus m4a79-deluxe, and just add a second 8800gt with m2n- sli-deluxe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> this way i can leave my 8800gt with asus m4a79-deluxe, and just add a second 8800gt with m2n- sli-deluxe



i think me and velvet bought all of the cheap ones.(he bought 2 and i bought 2) Maybe look in the B/S/T section

just a FYI there is an edit button for a reason


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 29, 2009)

shevanel is up for sale, not to sure if 9800gt will work for sli

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=109336


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> shevanel is up for sale, not to sure if 9800gt will work for sli
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=109336



Shevanel is selling himself?  OMG, what has the economy came to?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> shevanel is up for sale, not to sure if 9800gt will work for sli
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=109336


a 9800GT will work for SLI IF YOU FLASH IT TO A 8800GT OR FLASH YOUR 8800GT TO A 9800GT. but it will NOT work out of the box.


Chicken Patty said:


> Shevanel is selling himself?  OMG, what has the economy came to?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Shevanel is selling himself?  OMG, what has the economy came to?



haha,  i think we all knew what i meant


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> haha,  i think we all knew what i meant



I know dude


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 29, 2009)

yep that's what i was thinking same g92 core, so in theory it should work right?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> yep that's what i was thinking same g92 core, so in theory it should work right?



it will work fine aslong as the flash is successful


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 29, 2009)

should be a breeze ill just force flash it in dos


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it will work fine aslong as the flash is successful



good to know man thanks


----------



## kylzer (Nov 29, 2009)

*Add this*

3Dmark Vantage P :17910
Username:Kylzer
CPU: I7 920 "D0"
CPU speeds: “2.67” @ “4.410”
RAM:Corsair XMS3 3x2GB
RAM speeds: "1200" @ “9-9-9-24”
Motherboard:Gigabyte - GA-EX58-UD4P
Graphics card: Sapphire HD5850
Graphics card speeds: “725/1000” @ “900/1200”
Cooling CPU:Megahalem
Cooling GPU:stock
Driver version (optional):Cat 9.10 - Cypress Varies


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 29, 2009)

That was a cheap 5850... or something like it
SLI hack now works like a charm!!

my always wanted score: the 20000!!! broken!
i want more


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> That was a cheap 5850... or something like it
> SLI hack now works like a charm!!
> 
> my always wanted score: the 20000!!! broken!
> i want more



you scored 2x mine my CPU has to be holding me back big time


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you scored 2x mine my CPU has to be holding me back big time



even mine does... i can add a few mhz, and gain a few fps
stayed under 4, due to 64 bit... i dont know, how long it can take the 4 in it...
that doesnt sound, like the cards are bottlenecking 
or is 3Dmark06 really that CPU sensitive?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> even mine does... i can add a few mhz, and gain a few fps
> stayed under 4, due to 64 bit... i dont know, how long it can take the 4 in it...
> that doesnt sound, like the cards are bottlenecking
> or is 3Dmark06 really that CPU sensitive?



i score about the same as i did before. I upped the CPU speed alittle and gained about 200pts so its the CPU. Also this is the vantage thread bro


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

Velvet wrong thread.

I just did a 14k run without PhysX turned on.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i score about the same as i did before. I upped the CPU speed alittle and gained about 200pts so its the CPU. Also this is the vantage thread bro



damn, i missed!


PP Mguire said:


> Velvet wrong thread.
> 
> I just did a 14k run without PhysX turned on.



OW.GOTCHA my apologies. i will correct the posts in a few min, after a vantage run, so that they fit again


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2009)

kylzer said:


> 3Dmark Vantage P :17910
> Username:Kylzer
> CPU: I7 920 "D0"
> CPU speeds: “2.67” @ “4.410”
> ...



Did you have to modify the voltage on the 5850 for a 900 core?


----------



## kylzer (Nov 30, 2009)

erocker said:


> Did you have to modify the voltage on the 5850 for a 900 core?



I was using AMD GPU overclock tool for that.

But it disabled powerplay and stuff :S better of flashing the bios


----------



## kylzer (Nov 30, 2009)

*Add this*

3Dmark Vantage P: 9355
Username: Kylzer
CPU: E3200 
CPU speeds: “2.4” @ “4.2”
RAM:Corsair XMS3 3x2GB
RAM speeds: "1140" @ “8-8-8-21”
Motherboard: Gigabyte - EP43T-UD3L with F4a beta bios
Graphics card: XFX 5770 flashed with asus bios
Graphics card speeds: “850/1200” @ “1050/1435”
Cooling CPU: Megahalem with 1 noctua 120mm
Cooling GPU: stock
Driver version (optional):Cat 9.11 none hemlock


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 30, 2009)

wow insane clocks for budget config, nice work


----------



## kylzer (Nov 30, 2009)

Cheers i find overclocking budget systems really rewarding for some reason lol


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 30, 2009)

its sad my ass would get handed to me, with p2 940, and 8800gt lol


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 30, 2009)

goes to show how many light years ahead intel is


----------



## kylzer (Dec 6, 2009)

Does this thing even update?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

kylzer said:


> Does this thing even update?



Only after a $25 donation 


I honestly don't know though.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 6, 2009)

kylzer said:


> Does this thing even update?



Not really. Jbunch disappeared. He hasn't been here since March.


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Only after a $25 donation
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know though.



Last edited by jbunch07; 02-23-2009 at 05:54 PM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Damn, wonder if Jonathan is ok. I think Shaun (jrracingfan) kept in contact with him. I'll try to contact shaun and see if he's heard of him.  I'll keep you posted guys.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn, wonder if Jonathan is ok. I think Shaun (jrracingfan) kept in contact with him. I'll try to contact shaun and see if he's heard of him.  I'll keep you posted guys.



i pm jon about 8 months ago, when i was down in his area. Nothing  Yeah hope he is ok. Might have moved again


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2009)

You can find the new 3dMark Vantage compilation here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110050


----------

